# Warriors Of The Coast  OOC



## DEFCON 1 (May 10, 2006)

Though small, Seawell is a prosperous trading town with a good location on the coast of Q'barra. Next to it is a long peninsula that features mostly swamplike terrain. The inhabitants of this peninsula include tribes of lizardfolk, plus several kinds of reptiles and amphibians. Most of these creatures don't bother the town, and Seawell's militia is experienced at repulsing raids by the more aggressive lizardfolk. 

A large reef extends the entire length of the peninsula on the side away from Seawell. This great wall of coral is a favorite site for fishermen, but it has always presented a serious hazard to ships approaching from that direction. Thus, about 45 years ago, the people of Seawell built a lighthouse on a small promontory near the reef, about 200 yards from the shoreline. Operated by a family that lived inside it, this lighthouse ensured that ships could easily steer clear of the reef.

A few weeks ago, ships stopped arriving from that direction. Three ships are now overdue, and the people of Seawell have begun to suspect foul play. Thus far, however, they have not been able to investigate because of increased raiding by the lizardfolk. Something has stirred them up, and the town militia has been too busy repulsing raids to mount an expedition to the reef.

********************

Here are the submission guidelines...

2nd level Eberron campaign set on the coast of Q'Barra
All books from the Eberron campaign setting and all 4 main Complete books allowed
No psionics
28 point buy
Max HP and gold at 1st level
All characters will have spent at least a year in Seawell
Submit crunch, history, and appearance
All characters receive two additional feats over their normal starting amount.  These should be selected for interesting "fluff" purposes, rather than strict crunch.

Characters currently playing:

*Ari Osten*  Human Hexblade _[stonegod]_
*Jango Silversun*  Elf Sorcerer  _[Valmont]_
*Khalia ir’Indari*  Human Archivist  _[drothgery]_
*Nelson Luttin*  Human Bard  _[James Heard]_
*Skarghash*  Half-orc Rogue  _[Brogarn]_
*Taviss Jarga*  Human Ranger  _[Ringmereth]_


Character selection will be made based on types and interesting concepts (not first-come-first-serve).  Because the game takes place in a small coastal town in Q'Barra, the more the character's history and concept makes use of the area and the reasons for being in Seawell, the better chance you probably have to be selected.  As much as you might want to play your kobold warlock... if you have to really struggle to shoehorn him into the town, the more unlikely it'll be that I'll select him.  I'm probably going to take 6-8 characters because invariably we'll have two people or so drop out or barely post after the first week.  Please note that this game will lean more towards character interaction than combat, so if your posts don't tend to be more than 2 lines of unspoken dialogue, you probably won't like the game much.  I usually will post a couple times a day M-F but rarely over the weekend (and I make it a point to finish any combats or big plot points before the end of the day Fridays so you don't get stuck waiting for me).

Finally, in reference to some comments I read quickly on the other thread about characters that had already been submitted before the Big Bang, I'm open to negotiation if you want to bring in rules from other books (like racial substitution levels and such).  However, please bear in mind that it's your character history and appearance (and your writing skill) that'll have more of a bearing on your selection than any sort of attempted uber-creative crunch build.  The crunch only goes so far in PbP games, whereas your skills as a creative writer have much more of a focus.  Don't sacrifice the important part in order to pull in rules from sixteen different sources to create an uber-crunch character.

Thanx folks!  Selection will be made probably early next week (or whenever I think I have enough submissions to create a good party).  And if any old threads that had some of your previous games are still accessible because they took place before Dec 2005, please provide links so I can see if your writing style will work out well with the game.  Of course, if all the threads are destroyed, then don't worry about it.  Thanx again!


----------



## Velmont (May 10, 2006)

Ok, I'll repost background and stats of my character as soon as I can.

I'll also post more information on me as soon too. I don't know if you had the time to make an idea of my style before the board crash.

Reminder to everyone. I'll play a Changeling Warlock who have been slaved and forced to become a spy and after some painful event for him, he has decided to flee and hide in a small village where he has started his life anew.


----------



## stonegod (May 10, 2006)

Yeah, the thread is back!

I have an idea of a human hexblade monster hunter. Had him all posted on the board (as did a few others) before the crash of 2006. I'll post him when I get home work work tonight.


----------



## Kralin Thornberry (May 10, 2006)

*Garrick's background - expanded*

I'd be interested in submitting a character.  My concept falls in line of an explorer type (looking in the future towards the Extreme Explorer PrC).  Perhaps human, perhaps changeling.  Undecided in which direction as of right now, but I will get a submission in ASAP.

Garrick Yandson, Male Human Rog1: CR 1; Medium Humanoid ; HD 1d6+2(Rogue) ; hp 8; Init +2; Spd 30; AC:14 (Flatfooted:12 Touch:12); Atk +1 base melee, +2 base ranged; +1 (1d3+1, Unarmed strike); +1 (1d6+1, Rapier); +2 (1d6+1, Javelin); -3/-7 (1d6+1, Sword, short; 1d4, Dagger); -3/-7 (1d6+1, Rapier; 1d4, Dagger); AL CG; SV Fort +2, Ref +4, Will +0; STR 12, DEX 14, CON 14, INT 14, WIS 11, CHA 11.
Skills: Appraise +3, Balance +3, Bluff +2, Climb +3, Decipher Script +3, Diplomacy +2, Disable Device +3, Disguise +1, Escape Artist +3, Gather Information +3, Heal +1, Hide +3, Jump +3, Knowledge (Dungeoneering) +3, Listen +3, Move Silently +4, Open Lock +3, Search +3, Sense Motive +1, Spot +2, Survival +1, Swim +2, Tumble +4, Use Magic Device +2, Use Rope +3. 

Feats: Action Boost, Armor Proficiency: light, Relic Hunter, Simple Weapon Proficiency, investigate, improved initative.
Languages:  Draconic, Common, Reirdan
Possessions: 
Weapons: Dagger (2 gp); Javelin (1 gp); Sword, short (10 gp); Rapier (20 gp).
Armor: Leather (10 gp).
Goods: Coin: gp (32) (32 gp); Explorer`s outfit (10 gp); Locksmith`s tools (5 gp); Identification papers, standard (2 gp); Traveling papers (2 sp); Lamp, common (1 sp); Backpack (2 gp); Bedroll (1 sp); Block and tackle (5 gp); Bolt Cutters (6 gp); Candle (4) (4 cp); Coin: cp (6) (6 cp); Case, map or scroll (2) (2 gp); Chalk, 1 piece (2) (2 cp); Crowbar (2 gp); Flask (3 cp); Flint and steel (1 gp); Grappling hook (1 gp); Hammer (5 sp); Ink (vial) (8 gp); Inkpen (1 sp); Coin: sp (3) (3 sp); Marbles (2 sp); Oil (pint) (3) (3 sp); Parchment (sheet) (4) (8 sp); Pouch, belt (2) (2 gp); Pulley (5 gp); Rope, hemp (50 ft.) (1 gp); Sack (2) (2 sp); Shovel (2 gp); Tent (10 gp); Torch (3) (3 cp); Vial, ink or potion (2) (2 gp); Waterskin (full) (1 gp); Whetstone (2 cp).


Garrick is a well built youth of 19 years. He is 6'2", weighing 200 lbs.

He has auburn hair that he wears shoulder length, but keeps pulled back in a ponytail, and has hazel eyes.

He wears an explorer's outfit, usually a dark brown and tan color scheme, and wears a hat. He keeps his rapier strapped to his left hip, his dagger in his right boot, and his javelin is carried underneath his backpack.

Most of his gear is kept in his backpack.


Personal History 
Garrick always had a feeling that he didn't need to be in Whitecliff. He wanted, nay, needed adventure. His life of being a locksmith's apprentice had never, ever been what he really, really wanted to do. His family had come to Q'Barra after the end of the Last War, leaving Cyre for the promise of a new start, a better future. Garrick had been little then, didn't know his older brothers who died in the Last War. The only thing, outside of his mother and father, that Garrick knew, truly knew, was lore in books he had dug up. Lore about ancient treasures and runes. And those are the things that Garrick wanted to find -- not only for the "reward', but for the trip, the journey, the adventure. 


Life in Hope, his parents being homesteaders, was eventful, yet boring. The daily struggle for survival never made Garrick feel on edge. He longed to see the rest of the world, to discover the undiscovered, to attain the unattainable. Making up his mind, Garrick packed up what he owned, and headed off. He made his way from Whitecilff to Seawell.


Garrick was, at first, intimidated by all the kobolds and lizardfolk, but quickly picked up some of the lizardsfolk's language and was able to converse and trade with them, getting information from them about local ruins and such. For a year, Garrick has been making Seawell his home "base". He has become friendly with the local folks, and is quite concerned about the rumors that the family that owns the lighthouse may be have fallen to foul play, and has already volunteered to make an "expedition" to the reef to investigate.


When Garrick first arrived in Seawell, he took up a job with the local blacksmith, Beryon.  Beryon gave Garrick a job, mainly because of his experience as a locksmith.  Garrick took up residency (temporarily) in the inn, renting a room, paying what he could, working off what he could not.  The innkeeper, Morinda ran the tavern (“The Green Lilac”).  Morinda Garrick under her wings, and he became friends with her twin children Jango and Jina.  From working in the inn, Garrick met many other townfolk, and quickly became accepted as a “local”.  From working in the inn, he met Helena, a perky, cute brunette girl, roughly Garrick’s age.  Her family owned and operated the lighthouse off shore, and the 2 quickly struck up a friendship, and it quickly bloomed in to a romance.  Garrick was tutored in Reiarden by Helena’s mother Julia, and some basic sailor skills (climbing, swimming, rope use, etc) by Helena’s father Carl and her brother Stephan.  

Of course, the working was only a means to an end, giving Garrick his chance to explore the area around Seawell.  He was never gone very long, as he usually went out along, and others, like Citen, a town guard, would get worried, and even arranged a search party once when Garrick was late coming back into town.  Citen was worried that Garrick had rough afoul of the lizardfolk.

Garrick had found a set of ruins about 7 miles northwest of the town, and had made that his area of “exploration”.  The ruins were set back in the jungle, grown over with vines and such.  It consisted of a large central building, with a smaller building at every corner of the larger one.  Garrick headed into the nearest small building, to start his exploring.  It was a 2 room, stone block building, with a door set in the middle of the wall, dividing the room in half.  When he opened the door, he found a passage way leading downward, but blocking the doorway was a large, lizard man.  Garrick’s hand instinctively went towards his rapier, but stopped when he saw that the lizardman was injured.  Garrick had already picked up some basic Draconic from his dealings with the lizard folk on his journey to Seawell.  Moving forward cautiously, Garrick saw that the lizardman had a large gash on his chest, and it appeared to be bleeding profusely.  Garrick attempted to help the lizardman, and eventually learned the lizardman’s name, S’lar.  He bound S’lar’s wounds, and helped him recover, if only a little.  S’lar was ingratiated to Garrick, and the two became “friends”, as much as they could.  They would arrange to meet at the ruins to explore more, and they taught each other their respective languages, S’lar picking up some basic Common, and Garrick learning more Draconic, enough to hold conversations.

The unlikely duo discovered that each little building in the ruins held an underground passageway that lead into the larger building, and each was one of the 4 ways in, as the largest building had no outer doors.  From some searching and exploring, they deduced that it was an ancient temple, but to whom or what, they could not tell.  Perhaps an ancient orc god or hobgoblin god.  In the wall, behind the dilapidated alter/sacrificial table was a giant dragonshard.  The pair attempted several times to remove it, but somehow, the shard rebuked their attempts.

More to be added soon.


----------



## drothgery (May 10, 2006)

Okay, I'm putting in a placeholder for either Sanne d'Lyranader (CG female half-elf Rogue, has the Least Mark of Storm, figure sailor/trader skill set) or Khalia ir'Indari (LG female human Archivist, from Thrane, figure aristocratic scholar skill set), though I probably won't be able to drop in a complete character write-up until tomorrow evening (PST) due to work and my tabletop D&D game (which is tonight).

Why Archivist and not Cleric (or any of the Complete XXX divine casters)? Mostly because I think the class represents what I think an adventuring divine magic type should be -- someone who uses holy lore to provide ways of defeating the supernatural, and produces their magic from dusty old tomes.

* * * * *
Sanne d'Lyranader was born at House Lyranader's home base of Stormhome, off the coast of Aundair to two traders who worked out of the House's Wind Galleons. Sanne dreamed of working in the sky, of captaining one of the rare airships, and when she manifested the Mark of Storm, she was sure that she could make her dream come true. An apprentice voyage had gone well -- she was learning about airships, about trade, making friends on ship and in ports -- until a stupid accident that was, she had to admit, technically her fault destroyed valuable cargo. Which led to her being banished to the middle of nowhere -- at least, in Sanne's mind, a _surface_ trading vessel based out of Seawall is the middle of nowhere -- until the higher ups in her House decide otherwise.

Sanne, though, has not given up on her dreams. She still wants her airship, and intends to prove that she deserves it. 

For the past year, she's been trying to convince her captain that she really is capable of handling some responsibility, and has just about convinced him.

(mechanically Sanne starts as a Rogue; long term, she's Rogue X/Sorcerer 1/Dragonmark Heir X/Windwright Captain X)

* * * * *

Kahlia ir'Indari knows many in Thrane think her father is eccentric. Some of the High Cardinals say he's a heretic. And certainly his position as theocrat of the lands that were once ir'Indari ancestral holdings was mostly a political manuever to get him out of Flamekeep. But Lord Reverened Alistair is also one of the foremost scholars in Thrane -- or anywhere -- of ancient divine lore and the many supernatural threats to the world, and Khalia has learned almost all of what she knows from him.

So when her father asked her to go to Seawall to investigate an ancient mystery that had its roots near the town, she lept at the opportunity. But for the last year she's kept uncovering just enough to keep her from declaring failure and coming home.

(Khalia is an Archivist. Her build as an NPC in Shards of the Silver Flame gave her one level of Aristocrat -- the slightly older Khalia was Aristocart 1/Archivist 3 -- but NPC classes are hard to use in a balanced PC. Long term she might take the Loremaster prestige class, but it's probably better for her to stay Archivist all the way.)


----------



## Azaar (May 10, 2006)

Count me in, too.  I'm considering a warforged artificer with the racial substitution levels from _Races of Eberron_ at present, although I might go with a rogue or perhaps wizard instead (either changeling or human on both -- if I do a changeling wizard, I'll peek at their racial substitution levels to see if I'll like it or not; I know I like the racial substition levels for the changeling rogue, which is highly tempting in and of itself).  I'll prep a warforged artificer, a changeling rogue, and a human wizard to present some options -- I'm willing to work with it more as a fill-in for what may be needed or not.


----------



## Rayex (May 10, 2006)

The twins of Seawell.

Morinda and Klim had recently arrived at Seawell. Morinda was heavy with child so they decided to stay for a few weeks, untill the birth of their first child. Jango and Jina was born during a night of full moon, a night where they say that magic is in the air. 
The two new-made elven parents were beaming with joy. Of course, wether it would be a boy or a girl didn't really matter (although Klim secretely hoped for a son to teach away the art of the blade, and Morinda, equally secretly hoped for a girl, to learn her the teaching of the arcane arts.), they both were incredibly happy when they got one of each!

They were supposed to travel on in a few weeks, they never got that far. Somehow they remained there, and with time became a well-known family in the town. Morinda started up a tavern in the outskirts, and Klim joined the militia and quickly rose in rank.

It soon became apparent that the kids, although twins, were as different as day and night. 
Jango was silent, analytic, calm and always wore a slight frown on his face. Jina was the complete opposite; loud, boisterous, impulsive and always wore a big grin below her fiery red hair. When the twins reached the time of their maturity, they started training with their parents; Jina with their father, and Jango with their mother.

At a daily basis, they "work" as guards at "The Green Lilac", Morina's tavern. That is, if they weren't out adventuring. Jina usually lead the way, but Jango is always only a few feet behind his sister. Their favorite past-time is sneaking out of the town, towards where the lizardfolk live, and spy on the weird creatures.

At recent though Klim has told the twins to stay in the town. The more and more aggressive raiding of the lizardfolk have led the twins to search even more danger though....


Now, here's the thing: this is a pair of characters; Jango the Warmage, and Jina the Swashbuckler. One night they'll sneak out to take a peak at the lizards, and they will meet trouble. One of the twins will be slain/captured/unknown, and the other will barely escape. The remaining twin will decide to find out what happened to the other, and thus his/her reason for trying to help with the raiding.

Jango will be silent, analytic and calm, staying in the back and is content with following the lead of others. He is dark-haired, quite intelligent, and will offer his councel, if needed.
Jina will be, as told, loud, boisterous and impulsive. She prefers the role of leader, but she also realizes that her hot-headedness is not always a good thing. She'll spring to action, seldom bothering to think before acting, but she's really quite good at thinking afterwards... 

Wich twin will die/dissapear, and wich will be played, is rather up to the GMs preferance, I'd love to play them both!


----------



## DEFCON 1 (May 10, 2006)

Great ideas thus far folks!  Here are some thoughts for you to chew on.

Velmont:  A changeling warlock is one of those "out there" characters that I'm guessing'll be very hard to bring into the world of this sleepy village of Seawell... especially in regards to helping the town out by checking out the problems with the lack of ships.  Of course, if you can blow me away with a history as to who he is, why he's in Seawell, and why he'd help the town, then great.  But I just wanted to warn you that you face a possible uphill battle with this particular concept.  Feel free to keep working it, or submit more characters.

stonegod:  I'll have a better idea of suggestions once I see a character history and such.  Would your hexblade be a member of one of the Tharashk guilds?  If he's a hunter, that might make sense.

Kralin:  I like Garrick a lot.  Simple but effective concept and good justification as to why he's in town and why he has a level of rogue.  If you want to flesh him out a little further, feel free to create the ruins in the area that he's here to investigate and explore, and an NPC or two that he's either learning or gaining info from.  Up to you.

drothgery:  Of the two, I'm getting more positive vibes from your Lyrander character than your archivist.  Mainly because the justification of why a sailor is in Seawell is easier to get a firm grip on than a bookworm sent down here all the way from Thrane.  The dragonmark hook is also interesting.  If you really wanted me to focus on the archivist though, I'd suggest working out exactly what kind of mystery would possibly make her come to Q'barra all the way from Thrane, because right now it's nebulous and not as plausible.

Azaar:  Go ahead and write up as many of those concepts as you'd like, but just remember where exactly the scenario is taking place (a small coastal fishing town).  This will hopefully have some impact on the type of character and race you choose, and what their history is in town.

Rayex:  Very cool idea... starting with twins in town and having one of them getting captured.  If you'd like to have a bit of mystery about things, do a crunch for both characters and if I select you, I won't tell you which one you'll play until the game begins. Feel free as well to expand on who the parents were and where to and from they were planning on going before they decided to stay in Seawell.


----------



## drothgery (May 10, 2006)

DEFCON 1 said:
			
		

> Great ideas thus far folks!  Here are some thoughts for you to chew on.
> 
> ...
> 
> drothgery:  Of the two, I'm getting more positive vibes from your Lyrander character than your archivist.  Mainly because the justification of why a sailor is in Seawell is easier to get a firm grip on than a bookworm sent down here all the way from Thrane.  The dragonmark hook is also interesting.  If you really wanted me to focus on the archivist though, I'd suggest working out exactly what kind of mystery would possibly make her come to Q'barra all the way from Thrane, because right now it's nebulous and not as plausible.




I was hoping you'd have a few dark secrets burried around the town that I could build on, but I guess I could try and put something specific together. There's plenty in generic Eberron lore that would draw someone like Khalia to virtually anywhere (gateways to Khyber, Dhakkani ruins, Dragon Below cultists, etc.), but particularly the more unsettled regions, and places where groups hostile to Thrane and the Silver Flame have been active.

I've really like Khalia since I created her as an NPC, so I'm kind of trying to find a place to play her. Also, this group seriously needs a divine caster.

DM:
[sblock]
In _Shards of the Silver Flame_, Khalia had indirect ties to the Argentum (see _Five Nations_) through her father.
[/sblock]


----------



## Rayex (May 10, 2006)

DEFCON 1 said:
			
		

> Rayex:  Very cool idea... starting with twins in town and having one of them getting captured.  If you'd like to have a bit of mystery about things, do a crunch for both characters and if I select you, I won't tell you which one you'll play until the game begins. Feel free as well to expand on who the parents were and where to and from they were planning on going before they decided to stay in Seawell.




I love the idea. Will continue the work on these siblings tomorrow, as well as a bit more backgroun on their parents.


----------



## Shashara (May 10, 2006)

Id love to join your game with a half-elf druid.  She has the mark of storms, Her  father was from the house Lyrandar, and ran to Orthos, just after Koulton Brightwind did. Her mother was a simple half-elf.  Both were pirates in Orthoss, in the Lhazaar Principalities with the Wind Whisperers.  She was born on a ship, just after sunrise, and it is said the creatures of the sea rejoiced at her birth.  She instantly bonded with a dolphin, and has the feat of ship's mage.  She embraces her elven ancestry more than anything else, sometimes wishing her blood was pure elven.  She follows the ancestor worship of the elves, and considers her dolphin companion her ancestor, like the Valenar elves think of their horses.  She is constantly looking for traces of her ancestors(ancestry) along her elven line, and her 'true' heritage.  Thats how she ended up in Seawall, There were rumors that some of her elven ancestors once lived in this quaint little village, before one daughter married a human sailor, and travelled with him to Lhazaar.  She came here seeking any trace she might find of her ancestors, as well as talking with those elves who arrive by trader boats.  She has spent over a year here, with little more than more rumours so far, but she hopes to find either a trace of her ancestors here, or catch a rumour from one of the ships that pass through.  Becouse as of now, she is at the end of her trail of rumours.

(Im assuming this game will take place on a ship/at sea for a good part of it, if not, Ill take a seagull as my companion, but a dolphin would be a nobler anscestor )


----------



## Velmont (May 11, 2006)

Great, I love my cache! I've recovered what I've written in the previous thread.

Challenge, I don't mind. I've always favor games with good roleplay and challenge over one with a lot of combat and a master who is scared to kill his players.

My character is just under here, take a look at it.

[SBLOCK=Old Post]Here the draft. Far from complete and might change a lot until his final form.

By the way, what is the starting gold of a Warlock?


```
[B]Name:[/B] Norros
[B]Class:[/B] Warlock
[B]Race:[/B] Changeling
[B]Size:[/B] Medium
[B]Gender:[/B] Male
[B]Alignment:[/B] Chaotic Good
[B]Deity:[/B] XXXX

[B]Str:[/B] 10 +0 ( 2p.)     [B]Level:[/B] 1        [B]XP:[/B] 0   
[B]Dex:[/B] 12 +1 ( 4p.)     [B]BAB:[/B] +0         [B]HP:[/B] 7 (1d6+1)
[B]Con:[/B] 12 +1 ( 4p.)     [B]Grapple:[/B] +0     [B]Dmg Red:[/B] -/-
[B]Int:[/B] 14 +2 ( 6p.)     [B]Speed:[/B] 30'      [B]Spell Res:[/B] XX
[B]Wis:[/B] 10 +0 ( 2p.)     [B]Init:[/B] +1        [B]Spell Save:[/B] +2 vs sleep/charm
[B]Cha:[/B] 16 +3 (10p.)     [B]ACP:[/B] -X         [B]Spell Fail:[/B] XX%

                   [B]Base  Armor Shld   Dex  Size   Nat  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Armor:[/B]              10    +X    +X    +1    +X    +X    +X    XX
[B]Touch:[/B] XX              [B]Flatfooted:[/B] XX

                         [B]Base   Mod  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Fort:[/B]                      0    +1          +1
[B]Ref:[/B]                       0    +1          +1
[B]Will:[/B]                      2    +0          +2

[B]Weapon                  Attack   Damage     Critical[/B]
XXXX                      +X     XdXX+X     XX-XXxX
XXXX                      +X     XdXX+X     XX-XXxX
XXXX                      +X     XdXX+X     XX-XXxX
XXXX                      +X     XdXX+X     XX-XXxX

[B]Skill Points:[/B] 16       [B]Max Ranks:[/B] 4/2
[B]Skills                   Ranks  Mod  Misc  Total[/B]
Bluff			   3 	+ 3   + 2   = 8 (14 with Balefull Utterance)
Concentration		   2 	+ 1   + 0   = 3
Diplomacy		   0 	+ 3   + 0   = 3 (9 with Balefull Utterance)
Disguise		   3 	+ 3   + 0   = 6 (16 with Minor Change Shape)
Intimidation		   2 	+ 3   + 2   = 7 (13 with Balefull Utterance)
Sense Motive		   2 	+ 0   + 2   = 4
Speak Language		   1
Use Magic Item		   3 	+ 3   + 3   = 9

[B]Languages:[/B] Abyssal, Common, Elven, Orc

[B]Feats:[/B]
Communicator (1/day - Arcane Mark, Comprehend Language, Message)
Point Blank Shot
Skill Focus (Use Magic Device)

[B]Abilities:[/B]
+2 saves vs sleep/charm
+2 to Bluff/Intimidate/Sense Motive
Natural Linguist
Minor Change Shape

[B]Powers:[/B]
Eldritch Blast (1d6)

[B]Invocation:[/B]
Balefull Utterance (+6 to Bluff, Diplomacy, Intimidate)

[B]Equipment:               Cost  Weight[/B]
XXXX                     XXcp   XXlb
XXXX                     XXsp   XXlb
XXXX                     XXgp   XXlb
XXXX                     XXgp   XXlb
[B]Total Weight:[/B]XXlb      [B]Money:[/B] XXgp XXsp XXcp

                           [B]Lgt   Med   Hvy  Lift  Push[/B]
[B]Max Weight:[/B]               XXX   XXX   XXX   XXX   XXX

[B]Age:[/B] 19
[B]Height:[/B] 5'4"
[B]Weight:[/B] 127lb
[B]Eyes:[/B] White
[B]Hair:[/B] Shoulder-Lenght Light gray
[B]Skin:[/B] Pale gray
```
*Appearance:* XXXX

*Background:* Two years ago, Norros arrived on the Lady Scarlet. Just another boat among all that came to Seawell, just another man that put his feet on the island. The only strange thing about him is, instead of leaving with his boat, he stayed on the island. No one in town knows why he has chosen to do so. He has rent a room and have kept it during those two years. During the day, he finds some small jobs in the harbor, during night, he goes into the taverns to drink with the others. Everyone who have come in contact with him have come to like him, a simple man with the heart to the good place. He might be a bit indisciplined, but people tells Norros is like the wind who push his boat in the harbor. But if one person would dare to enter Norros bedroom and would search under his bed, he would find a small chest where he hides a single letter who has never been read. A name is written on it: Eloïse. And if this curious person would dare to open it, he would discover the dark secret Norros have been hiding, even to his closest friend.

[SBLOCK=Letter]_Dear Eloïse,

I understand your reaction of yesterday. I couldn't expect less of you. If I write this letter to you, it is not to ask forgivenessmyself of what I have done. I betrayed your trust. There is no forgiveness possible. If I write you down this letter, it is because I think I owe you the truth.

I'm borned in the region of Darguun. At that moment, my father was already death. He was not a good man, and he happen to have large debt. His creditor decided to pay themselves by making my mother there slave. So when I was born, I was already the pawn of someone else.

My mother tried to hide her heritage the best she could, but the baby I was could not do the same, I was too young to understand the situation I was in. So the creditor discovered I wasn't a human, but a Changelling. When they saw through the decption, they forced my mother, by threatning my life, to reveal all about her nature. She was the child of an old lineage of sorcerer. Herself wasn't one, she wanted to broke this tradition who have brought doom on us. The creditor then decided to take my education into there hands.

One of them, Farnok, an half-orc, was a wizards. He decided to teach me the mastery of arcane art. Instead of doing it itself, he summoned a minor demon, a quasit, to do it. So since I was four yeas old, I had for mentor a Quasit. One aspect of these demon, it is they are not faithfull follower, even less when they are bond to do something by some magic. This Quasit decide to teach me some dark arcana that I could one day turn upon my master. It is how I became a Warlock instead of a wizard like Farnok. He also helped me to master the magic within all magical items. That way, I would be less scare to use it and I could bring more trouble to the demon's master who was also mine. The Quasit wanted his vengeance for his captivity.

Farnok found the trick the Quasit was playing on him, but it took him years. My training was too advanced to start it from scratch. Illiewyn was the other creditor, that name might sound familiar to your ears. He was a dark elf, a member of the house of Valenar who has turned upon his house. For that, he has been cast away. He decided to take his vengeance. He was the one who had my mother. He trade it for me when he saw the potential I was for his vengeance. He completed my training, teaching me the ways to infiltrate an organization, using my dark arts to my advantage, or should I say, to his advanatge.

Once my training was finish, he sent me to you. He heard you were searching for a new maid. So I had to use my powers and my skills to become that one. It wasn't hard to convince your father. Illewyn knew exactly what your father wanted, so he told me what to say, how to act. I started to work for you. I was expecting to continue my life of slaves under your rules. I didn't expect to be serving someone so kind and so generous. It took not long before I fall in love with you. I would have liked, from the start, to reveal the sword that was hanging over your head, but sadly I had my own. Illewyn threaten me that if I failed him, my mother would died. At that moment, I had only two things that was counting to me, my mother and you. I couldn't give up my mother, so I played Illewyn's game.

But things changed this week. Two events have changed all the rules of the games. First, following an experimentation of Farnok, my mother lost her life. Illewyn lost his only hold on me. Second, he was about to make his first big moves in his plan of vengeance, one that would wounded deeply your father, something that would torture him for all his life, and it was your death. I was suppose to be the one who would have put the poison in the drink you take each night before going to bed. The poison would have killed you during the night, and your father wouldn't had been able to saved you. As the sun would have gone up, your soul would have long been away from your body.

I choosed to turn upon my master. I came to you last night, and reveal my true self. But when you saw I wasn't the maid I pretend to be, when you shout and attract all the guards, I couldn't do much than leaves. I just hope you heard my warning, that your life was in danger, that Illewyn wanted his vengeance. I don't know if I'll have the courage to gives you that letter, who reveal to you my past and my heart. I would also need to be able to reach you and gives the letter to you. But if it ever reach your hand, I would like you to keep it for yourself alone, and reveal to your father only Illewyn's goals.

For me, Illewyn will want my hide, and Farnok his not his only ally. He has many goons that would be please to kill me to have the favor of Illewyn. So I'll use the same skill he teach me and I'll go far from this land and I'll start my life anew._[/SBLOCK][/SBLOCK]

Why he is in a small fishing town? Because he is hiding from his former masters and want to leave peacefully. Why would he want to investigate the lack of arriving ships? Because his only job is as a Laborer, and most job he can get is in the harbor.

For my style of play, just look at that thread. Around post 640, I have done a bit of nice roleplay... well, nice enough to scare my master that my character would leave the game


----------



## Bront (May 11, 2006)

Zan moved - 

All the links in my sig should still be valid, as I haven't updated it yet.  I'm generaly pretty descriptive and inclusive when I can be as a writer though.  We did play in one of Dr Zombie's games togeather.

Anyway, hope this is ok, I do plan on taking the Races of Eberon Changling Wizard sub levels.  If you need to know what those are, let me know.  It's mostly flavoring (like giving up a feat to allow for a morphing familiar), or in particular, Specializing in Transmutation and Illusion and forgoing 3 schools (which I believe I did on my sheet).


----------



## Kralin Thornberry (May 11, 2006)

DEFCON 1 said:
			
		

> Great ideas thus far folks!  Here are some thoughts for you to chew on.
> 
> Kralin:  I like Garrick a lot.  Simple but effective concept and good justification as to why he's in town and why he has a level of rogue.  If you want to flesh him out a little further, feel free to create the ruins in the area that he's here to investigate and explore, and an NPC or two that he's either learning or gaining info from.  Up to you.




Thanks.  Before I go and start creating any ruins, are there any restrictions or suggestions you would like to make?  I don't want to create something (*IF* I'm accepted and you be stuck with it and don't like it.  Same goes for NPC's.  If I were to create an NPC to flesh out, he/she would probably be a tavern keep (good for information and rumors) and perhaps a town guard (again, good for rumors and information on the lizardfolk).  Even more, perhaps Garrick would have a "friend" (or not so aggressive) lizardfolk contact that he has been learning from.

Any suggestions you could give me in this area would be appreciated.


----------



## stonegod (May 11, 2006)

DEFCON 1 said:
			
		

> Great ideas thus far folks!  Here are some thoughts for you to chew on.
> 
> stonegod:  I'll have a better idea of suggestions once I see a character history and such.  Would your hexblade be a member of one of the Tharashk guilds?  If he's a hunter, that might make sense.




In my background, I made him a member of a Deneith mercenary unit during the Last War, but left afterwards in order to do monster hunting (and so they would not discover his Aberrant Dragonmark). Being a freelance Tharashk monster hunter would keep him steadily employed, and keep his Dragonmark away from prying eyes.

As for my RP, most of them died w/ the crash (as did over half my post count). You can see the remains of my character in drothgery's Shard of the Silver Flame (I was Saalin, the Aundairan Knight Arcane turned Silver Pyromancer). I am currently playing in Isida's Secret Scion, but joined in March 2006, so all those posts are history. I play Tondrek, the idiot-savant artificer bastard progeny of two Houses. Hopefully you'll get an idea of my style from there. I agree the PbP should be more RP heavy.


----------



## Greatfrito (May 11, 2006)

I'd like to submit one, if I may.



[h4]Amycoth Dyne[/h4]
Male Human Fighter 1

Amycoth ("Amy" to his friends) was born to an old sailing family in the Lhazaar Principalities.  His father raised him to be strong of arm and quick of wit.  By his teens Amycoth had earned his way onto a ship as a hand.  He spent his youth on the ship earning the respect of the Seadragons.  After a few years though, Amycoth had simply had enough.  The sea bored him and while his friends onship were fine fellows, he just didn't see himself a sailor.  When his ship made a run into Q'barra to trade dragonshards, Amy made his intent known, and the captain of the ship gave him his meager pay and left him in the small town of Seawell.

It's been two years since then.  Amycoth Dyne spent some time exploring the jungles of Q'barra, working odd jobs in the city, and generally enjoying himself.  While he isn't great at being persuasive, Amy has taken quite a liking to some of the children in town, and has been teaching a few of them the art of battle.


Amycoth Dyne is a tough-looking fellow.  Standing at only 5'2", Amy has a wide build.  He's a stocky fellow with thinning black hair and a wide beard.  He keeps himself well-groomed and clean, and keeps himself well-dressed... for a former pirate.  Though he isn't a well-spoken man, wisdom and intellect beyond his years are visible behind his eyes, and he's generally well-liked.

*Statistics Block*
[sblock]
Male Human Fighter 1

Abilities:
Str - 14
Dex - 14
Con - 12
Int - 14
Wis - 14
Cha - 8

Hit Dice:
d10+1 (11 hp)

Feats:
Weapon Focus(flail), Combat Expertise, Improved Trip

Skills (Including ArmorCheck penalties):
Climb +0, Intimidate +3, Jump +0, Profession(sailor) +4, Swim -6

Languages:
Common, Dwarven, Riedran

Class Abilities:
None

Race Abilities:
Medium, Base Speed 30ft, Favored Class Any

Base Features:
BAB +1
Grapple +3

Saves:
Fort +3, Refl +2, Will +2

Equipment:
Scale mail, heavy steel shield, flail, composite longbow, 40 arrows, Supplies.

Armor Class:
18 (touch 12, flat-footed 16)

Initiative:
+2

Speed:
20 ft.

Combat:

Flail +4 melee (1d8+2 bludgeoning; 20/x2)
Trip +4 melee touch (Trip; +6 Opposed Check; Free Attack)
Composite Longbow +3 ranged (1d8 piercing; 20/x3; 110 feet)

[/sblock]


----------



## stonegod (May 11, 2006)

*Ari Osten, Hexer Monster Hunter*

*Ari Osten* CR 1 (0 xp)
Male human (Aundair) hexblade 1
LN Medium humanoid 
*Init* -1; *Senses* Listen +0, Spot +0
Languages Common

*AC* 13, touch 9, flat-footed 14
*hp* 12 (1 HD)
*Fort* +2, *Ref* -1, *Will* +2

*Spd* 30 ft.
*Melee* longsword two-handed +4 (1d8+4/19-20) or
*Melee* cold-iron morningstar two-handed +4 (1d8+4) or 
*Melee* spiked armor +4 (1d6+3) or 
*Melee* longsword two-handed +0 (1d8+4/19-20) and spiked armor -4 (1d6+3) or
*Melee* cold-iron morningstar two-handed +4 (1d8+4) and spiked armor -4 (1d6+3) or
*Melee* alchemical silver dagger +4 (1d4+2/19-20)
*Base* Atk +1; *Grp* +4
*Atk Options* Hexblade's curse 1/day, Aberrant Dragonmark 3/day
Spell-like Abilities (3/day, CL 1, DC 12):
1st: _chill touch_​
*Abilities* Str 16, Dex 8, Con 14, Int 10, Wis 10, Cha 15
*Feats* Aberrant Dragonmark: _chill touch_, Aberrant Dragonmark Gift, Skill Focus: Survival, Track
*Skills* Gather Information +4, Intimidate +6, Survival +5
*Possessions* longsword, cold-iron morningstar, alchemical silver dagger, chain shirt with armor spikes, backpack with waterskin, one day's trail ration, bedroll, sack, flint and steel, silk rope (15'); 3 sunrods, 3 torches; identification papers, traveling papers; 17.3 gp

*Hexblade's curse (Su):* Once per day, as a free action, Ari can unleash a curse upon a visible foe within 60'. The target takes a -2 penalty on attacks, saves, ability checks, skill checks, and weapon damage for 1 hour thereafter if they fail a DC 12 Will save.

*Appearance and Personality*

Ari is a striking figure: A tallish, well-muscled young man with black curly hair and brown eyes. His clothes are stark, accented by the wicked spikes on his armor and the thick black gloves and boots he wears. Beneath his left glove (the _sinister_ one) lies his secret---a red/blue scar-like Aberrant Dragonmark.

Ari is not a lone wolf by any means, and enjoys the company of others. However, he takes his work very seriously and grimly. There is dark anger beneath his friendliness, an anger against all the monstrous things that prey on the Five Nations. Ari will do what needs to be done to hunt down his quarry, and will defend any charges to the death.

*Background*

Ari is the son of well-off merchants in Fairhaven; they could have kept him out of the Last War. However, he fought with relish. But he did not fight for his country; he fought for money. As a House Deneith mercenary, he fought all over Khovaire. And what he found angered him---soulless constructs, vile undead, and other monsters. Thus, he utilized his Deneith ties to train himself as a monster hunter. Deneith found in him some spark---probably tied to his Aberrant Dragonmark he kept hidden---and trained him has a hexer. He used his skills successfully during the final years of the War.

After the War, Ari left Deneith---he did not want protection work, he wanted to hunt the creatures that prey on civilization. He thus began to freelance with House Tharashk. His last assignment, on the border of Cyre and Breland, put him in contact with a Cyran family moving to New Galifar. Ari protected them on their journey, and has stayed the last two years in Seawell, assisting with holding off the lizardfolk menace.


----------



## Ringmereth (May 11, 2006)

Just want to get in on this before too many applicants come flooding in. I'm working on a human ranger of dubius moral sensibilities (though not evil either) who served as a scout in Breland's army for several years at the end of the Last War. After witnessing the deaths of nearly all his friends in the last campaign near Cyre, he left the army after the Mourning, bitter and isolated. With little direction, he wandered with a group of refugees into Q'barra. He flatly refused to join the militia, but found the occasional raids to be a momentary outlet for his suppressed emotions, and fought mercilessly against the lizardfolk---to his eyes, at least they weren't fellow humans dying in meaningless wars.

As more refugees flooded into the area after the Treaty of Thronehold, he began considering putting his declining skills to better use than hunting game from his shack at the edge of town, but the new citizens of Seawall seemed more interested in fishing than counter-raiding lizardfolk or exploring the woods for dragonshards. In any case, the introverted woodsman had little initiative to find companions and seemed bound to continue his meagre lifestyle, but the townsfolk, concerned with the disruption of shipping and increased attacks, had other ideas for the ranger.

Will come up with appearance, crunch, etc soon. Maybe even tonight...


----------



## Azaar (May 11, 2006)

Hmm... barely have a chance to start, and already two of the three ideas have submissions.  And somehow, I doubt I'm gonna be able to justify a warforged artificer in a small fishing town.  Methinks this is (sadly) my cue to bow out of the running.  I don't think I'll have a concept workable, especially by the start of next week.  Sorry.  :\


----------



## James Heard (May 11, 2006)

I haven't finished, but I'm staking out territory with the beginnings of my submission:

*Janias Aackland*

Stormhome has long been the idyllic residence of House Lyrander, but it is also of Aundair. During the Last War it was saved the savages of major fighting, but not the desparate intrigues of clandestine spymasters. From his refuge in his parent's summer home Janias Aackland saw very little evidence of the true extent of the war, shielded from the horrors of war by a series of nannies and servants during the extended absences of his parents and older siblings. Janias grew up fully aware of, but protected from, the "family business" which was an ill-kept secret on the island. Tyman Aackland's import/export business was discrete and discerning, however the trade he participated in was proscribed by every civilized nation. Janias' father and family, you see, were slavers. For many years during the war a blind eye was turned toward his business because of his usefulness in smuggling goods less foul into the hands of Aundair agents, and his strong connections with several powerful noble families. Then, the war ended and so did the fortunes of the Aackland family.

His older brothers Bacherk and Hangrin were first, strung up for Crimes Against the Crown in Fairhaven. His father should have left sooner, but instead he disappeared into the Tower of Eyes, never to return. His sister was accosted by Aundair troops in Passage, and given no quarter. Fleeing Stormhome, his mother and nanny made it all the way to Sharn in the belly of an airship disguised as Silver Flame refugees. His nanny turned his mother and he in to the Sharn authorities less than a month later for the reward, and only Janias' quick thinking and luck allowed him to escape the city with his life and freedom. He weathered a storm-filled sea voyage to the seaside town of Pylas Talaear where he was beaten to within an inch of his life as a penalty for his crime of stowing away, and only the mysterious coin of a horrifyingly pallid elf of Aerenal bought him passage away from that city. Seeking a place far, far away from the vengeful Eyes of Aundair, he came to Q'Barra and Seawell, feeling that the more populous city of Newthrone might be home to more enemies than he dared face.

Physically, Janias isn't particular handsome anymore. His once straight limbs and perfect teeth are now somewhat of a mess after his near-death experience in Pylas Talaear, and his build isn't what it once ways thanks to nearly a year of poor nutrition and hiding. His mop of reddish-brown hair is unkept and matted, while one eye now perpetually seems to stare off into space no matter what the other one chooses.  His teeth are still bright, but seem jumbled in his mouth, giving his speech a nasty slur which fortunately seems to mask his accent as well. The only thing particularly notable about Janias at all are the large green eyes that peer from beneath his brows which are knotted and etched with damage.

Janias' dragonmark revealed itself only very recently, and has emboldened the young halfling. Janias reasons, quite logically, that his Mark suggests that he might one day be able to strike a deal with powerful allies or at least distance himself from his father's crimes by a claim of adultery in his mother. If nothing else the large, vivid dragonmark displayed across his normally exposed chest, coupled with his recent disfigurements completes the break in appearance from the Janias of today with the child of years past. Even more resounding is the simmering condemnation Janias feels for the rest of his family for his misfortunes. Perhaps in Q'Barra Janias might make his own future to replace the one his family's crimes stole from him.

Inwardly, Janias is still one brutally beaten young halfling. He's spent months in the village of Seawell bouncing around living on his meager purse, tending the nets of coastal fishermen, and tending the wounds of wounded villagers with his newly found powers of healing. He even spent a short stint as a bouncer at a tavern called The Tipsy Scale that only ended when the barkeep realized that no matter how effective Janias was once a punch was thrown, his old bouncer Terk was much more effective at stopping them entirely due to his large, half-orc frame. Janias is slowly building his self-confidence back up, but since his stint as a bouncer he's been feeling amazingly better. Yes, his body is still traumatized horribly but he's began to let his naturally outlandish personality peek through occasionally too. He's still given to long sullen silences and shy around crowds sometimes, but he's also not above jokingly making references to "the other guy" when making references to his mishapen face. He's almost solemn in his reverence for elves, and openly suspicious of newcomers to town and anyone else he suspects of being Aundair Eyes.

Janias (Aackland) the Amazing Fist
Male (Aundair) Halfling Mnk 1
LN Small Humanoid
Init: +2 Senses:

AC: 17, touch 17, flat-footed 11
HP 8
Fort +3 Ref +6 Will +6

Spd 20 ft

S 8 (-1) D 16 (+3) C 8 (10 normally) (-1) I 14 (+2) W 16 (+3) C 12 (14 normally) (+1)

Feats: Monk Weapon Proficiency, Stunning Fist, Improved Unarmed Strike, Least Dragonmark (Healing)
Abilities: flurry of blows, monk unarmed damage, monk AC bonus, _cure light wounds_ 1/day (DC 13, CL 1), +2 save v fear
Skills Balance +7 (4), Hide +11 (4), Climb +1, Jump +1, Move Silently +5, Listen +6 (1), Diplomacy +3 (2), Sense Motive +5 (2), Spot +7 (4), Escape Artist +5 (2), Tumble +5 (2), Disguise +2 (1), Heal +5, Profession: Sailor +4 (1)
Languages: Common, Halfling, Elven, Gnome

***​
*Nelson Luttin*

Seawell has been home to generations of Luttins, and it is most surely the home of Nelson Luttin. Of unknown origin and ethnicity, the Luttins have in varying degrees enlightened and disgraced the landscape of Seawell for decades. Luttins, or so the stories go, were refugees from Cyre, or Breland, or X'endrik where they were jewelers, mercenaries, prostitutes, or the lost heirs of Galifar. In any case, Luttins can clearly trace their hand in each and every building in the entire town of Seawell and most of the bloodlines, through marriage or not, making the Luttins of Seawell nothing if not famous, or infamous, in their tiny corner of the world. All through town you can see the Luttin lip, the Luttin jaw, have your purse stolen by mischievous young Luttin cousins, or be propositioned by not so young Luttin patriarchs. Some even say that Luttins brought the famous Seawell green ale recipe to Seawell from a hidden laboratory in Karnnath, and it _is_ true that Old Arnel Luttin was a bit wilier than the average Luttin and worked at the brewery - before he fell asleep at the furnace and burnt that building down. Aye, the Luttins aren't the most famous inhabitants of Seawell, but they're well known and occasionally well-avoided.

Nelson Luttin is a lad with large, oversized features surrounding beady, dull-looking eyes. Despite his appearance though, he's easily the smartest Luttin in decades to grace the streets of Seawell. His mum says he's handsome too, which makes sense. The sailor reported to be Nelson's father was handsome as well, much to the enragement of his pa.


Nelson Luttin
Male (Q'Barra) Human Bard 1
CG Medium Humanoid
Init: +0 Senses: Spot +2 Listen +2

AC 10, touch 10, flat-footed 10
HP 8
Fort +2 Ref +5 Will +4
Spd 30 ft

S 10 (+0) D 10 (+0) C 10 (+0) I 16 (+3) W 14 (+2) C 14 (+2)

Feats: Bard Weapon Proficiency, Light Armor Proficiency, Shield Proficiency, Obscure Lore, Insightful Reflexes
Abilities: Bard Spells (4 0 Lvl/day), Bardic Knowledge +8, Bardic Music 1/day
Skills: Bluff +4 (2), Decipher Script +5 (2), Perform +3 (1), Spellcraft  +5 (2), Use Magic Device +6 (4), Survival +4 (2), Swim +2 (2), Use Rope +2 (2), Profession: Sailor +6 (4), Craft: Architect & Engineering +7 (4), Intimidate +5 (3), Knowledge: Local +7 (4), Knowledge: Geography +5 (2), Gather Information +4 (2)
Languages: Common, Draconic, Riedran, Giant
***​
I'm trying still trying to figure out what would make me happy with a cleric concept. I just can't think of a priest out in the middle of nowhere I guess. Anyways, as you can see I've half-fleshed out two submissions now. I can't decide which one I like the best, probably Nelson - because in my head he talks like a with a cartoon drawl. He's the hillbilly boat bard. Janias got worked on longer though, and he's probably got more potential for interesting plot hooks I suppose, unless we're talking about Seawell domestic plot hooks - like "Your brother ate my pie" and "tell your pa to stay away from my sister, she's too young."

Games I've participated in include Branding Opportunity's: The Reconquista and  Insight's: Tol Haggerun Prophecy.


----------



## Ringmereth (May 11, 2006)

Taviss Jarga
Class: Ranger 1
Race: Human
Hit Dice: 1d8+2, 10 HP
Initiative: +3
Speed: 30 ft.
Armor Class: 16 (10 +3 dex +3 armor)
Base Attack Bonus: +1
Grapple: +3
Attacks: Longbow +5 (1d8, x3), Handaxe +4 (1d6+2, x3)
Full Attack: Longbow +5 (1d8, x3), Handaxe +4 (1d6+2, x3)
Face/Reach: 5x5/5ft
Special Qualities: Favored Enemy (humans), Track, Wild Empathy, +2 resistance bonus on saves vs. disease
Special Attacks: n/a
Saves: Fort +4, Ref +5, Will +1
Abilities: Strength 14, Dexterity 16, Constitution 14, Intelligence 10, Wisdom 12, Charisma 8
Skills: Climb +4 [2], Handle Animal +3 [4], Heal +5 [4], Hide +7 [4], Move Silently +7 [4], Search +2 [2], Spot +5 [4], Survival +5 [4]
Feats: Weapon Focus (longbow), Weapon Finesse
Languages: Common
Alignment: Neutral
Deity: None
Gender: Male
Age: 26
Height: 5' 8"
Weight: 148 lbs

Inventory: 
Traveler's outfit (-)
Longbow (75 gp)
40 arrows (2 gp)
Handaxe (8 gp)
Studded leather armor (25 gp)
Bedroll (1 sp)
Backpack (2 gp)
Gallon of ale (2 sp)
Trail rations x4 (2 gp)
Targath ring (5 gp)

- - - -

Preliminary stats. I haven't calculated money, and I'm pretty sure there's some errors on here, but I'm sticking it up anyway for your perusal and perhaps suggestions.


----------



## stonegod (May 11, 2006)

Azaar said:
			
		

> Hmm... barely have a chance to start, and already two of the three ideas have submissions.  And somehow, I doubt I'm gonna be able to justify a warforged artificer in a small fishing town.  Methinks this is (sadly) my cue to bow out of the running.  I don't think I'll have a concept workable, especially by the start of next week.  Sorry.  :\




Sorry you feel that way; I was looking forward to the 'forged possibility. I think there are backgrounds that could work (refuge/sole survivor of previous shipwreak--worked there every since; followed old retiring War buddy since it had nothing else better to do...).


----------



## Bront (May 11, 2006)

Defcom: On a side note, I was thinking about Zan's background, perhaps it might be better if he came to run the library, not just be an assistant (as it'd be small).  Either way, making no secret of being an educated man, having curiousity about everything and wanderlust in general, he'd be easy to use.

My other concept: Well, someone had something similar, but I'll see what I can do.

Zandrick moved.


----------



## drothgery (May 11, 2006)

*Khalia ir'Indari, LG Human Female Archivist*


```
[b]Character Name:[/b] Kahlia ir'Indari 
[b]Character Race:[/b] Human 
[b]Character Classes:[/b] Archivist 1

[b]Age:[/b] 19 
[b]Gender:[/b] F 
[b]Height:[/b] 5' 10" 
[b]Weight:[/b] 125 lbs. 
[b]Eyes:[/b] Blue 
[b]Hair:[/b] Dark Brown
[b]Skin:[/b] Fair

[b]Character Level:[/b] 1

[b]Known Languages:[/b] 
	Common, Draconic, Daelkyr, Infernal
------------------------------------------------------- 

[b]Strength:[/b]	 8 +0 ( 0 pts)
[b]Dexterity:[/b]	12 +1 ( 4 pts)
[b]Constitution:[/b]	10 +0 ( 2 pts)
[b]Intelligence:[/b]	16 +3 (10 pts)
[b]Wisdom:[/b]		14 +2 ( 6 pts) 
[b]Charisma:[/b]	14 +2 ( 6 pts)

------------------------------------------------------- 

[b]Hit Dice:[/b] 1d6 
[b]Hit Points:[/b] 6 

------------------------------------------------------- 

[b]Save vs. Fortitude:[/b]	 +2 [+2 (Archivist 1) + 0 (Con)] 
[b]Save vs. Reflex:[/b]	 +1 [+0 (Archivist 1) + 1 (Dex)] 
[b]Save vs. Will:[/b]		 +4 [+2 (Archivist 1) + 2 (Wis)] 

[b]Special Save Notes:[/b] 
------------------------------------------------------- 

[b]Initiative Modifier:[/b] +2 
[b]Base Attack Bonus:[/b] +0 [+0 (Archivist 1)] 
    
[b]Melee Attack Bonus:[/b] -1 [BASE (0) + STR MOD (-1)] 
[b]Ranged Attack Bonus:[/b] +2 [BASE (1) + DEX MOD (2)] 

------------------------------------------------------- 

[b]AC:[/b] 13 [ BASE (10) + Armor (2) + DEX (1)] 
[b]Flatfooted AC:[/b] 12
[b]Touch AC:[/b] 11

[b]Notes:[/b] 
----------------------------- 

[b]Armor Worn:[/b] Leather 
[b]Armor Check Penalty: [/b] 0
[b]Maximum DEX bonus: [/b] +6 
[b]Armor Type:[/b] Light 

[b]Notes:[/b] 

-------------------------------------------------------
[b]Weapons:[/b] 
Lt Xbow
ATK +1, DMG d8, CRIT 19/x2
Morningstar
ATK -1, DMG d8-1, CRIT 20/x2
Dagger
ATK -1, DMG d4-1, CRIT 19/x2
Dagger (thrown)
ATK +1, DMG d4-1, CRIT 19/x2, RANGE INC 10 ft


------------------------------------------------------- 

[b]Feats[/b] 
Scribe Scrill (Bonus, Archivist 1)
Investigator (1st level feat)
Spontaneous Healer (human bonus feat, Complete Divine)

Master of Knowledge 
     (campaign bonus feat 1; Heroes of Horror;
      +1 to all Knowledge skills)
Research (campaign bonus feat 2, Eberron Campaign Setting)

------------------------------------------------------- 

[b]Skills:[/b] 

Name/Total Mod (Ability) ** # Ranks taken 
				ranks	ability	misc	total
Concentration			2	0	0	2
Decipher Script			4	3	0	7
Gather Information		2	2	2	6
Knowledge (Arcana)		4	3	1	8
Knowledge (Dungeoneering)	4	3	1	8
Knowledge (History)		2	3	1	6
Knowledge (Reglion)		4	3	1	8
Knowledge (The Planes)		4	3	1	8
Spellcraft			4	3		7
Search				2	3	2	7

Spot				0	2	0	2
Listen				0	2	0	2

* Armor Check: 0 
[CC] Cross Class Skill 
------------------------------------------------------- 

[b]Special Abilities[/b] 
Dark Knowledge 3/day (lasts 1 min, 60' range, one type of creature)
- tactics (+1 bonus/attacks @ DC 15, +2 @ DC 25, +3 @ DC 35)
------------------------------------------------------- 

[b]Spells[/b] 
Spells per day
Level 0 - 3
Level 1 - 3

Spells Known

Level 0
Create Water
Cure Minor Wounds
Detect Magic*
Detect Poison
Guidance
Inflict Minor Wounds
Light*
Mending
Purify Food & Drink
Read Magic*
Resistance
Virtue

Level 1
-Bless Water
-Comprehend Languages*
-Cure Light Wounds
-Detect Evil*
-Obscuring mist
-Protection from Evil*

* Usually prepared

------------------------------------------------------- 

[b]Equipment & Gear:[/b]

item		cost	weight
[carried]
Leather Armor	10	15	
Dagger		2	1	
Light Crossbow	35	4	
- Bolts (10)	1	1	
			
Signet ring	5		
Spell component pouch
		5	2	
Prayerbook	15	3	
Scholar's outfit	
		5	N/A	
Wooden Holy Symbol	
		1

[on mule while traveling]			
mule		8		
pack saddle	5	15
saddlebags	4	8

Bedroll		0.1	5
flint & steel	1		
Ink		8		
Inkpen		0.1		
parchment (5 sheets)
		1		
rations, 2 days trail
		1	2
- Bolts (10)	1	1
Rope, 50', hemp	1	10
Torch (10)	0.1	10
Tent		10	20
Waterskin	1	4
Scholar's outfit (spare)
		5	6
Courtier's outfit
		30	6


total	155.3	26 (carried)	87 (stowed)


[b]EQUIPMENT WEIGHT:[/b] 5 
[b]ARMOR WEIGHT:[/b] 15 
[b]WEAPON WEIGHT:[/b] 6 
[b]TOTAL WEIGHT:[/b] 26 

[b]Carrying Capacity[/b] 8 STR 
  [b]Light:[/b] 26 [b]Medium:[/b] 53 [b]Heavy:[/b] 80

------------------------------------------------------- 

[b]Treasure:[/b]
remaining gold: 44 gp 7 sp

------------------------------------------------------- 

[b]Base Speed (Actual Movement):[/b] 30 ft
```

*Appearance* 

Tall, thin (food rarely holds her attention), and dark-haired, Khalia tends to simple and practical, yet elegant clothing (at least, when at home in Thrane; in the field, she dresses more simply).

She looks quite a bit like Amy Acker ('Fred' from Angel), actually.

*Personality*

Relentlessly inquisitive, deeply loyal to her father, Thrane, and the church, and more than a little ambitious, Khalia is never one to pass an opportunity to chase down a mystery.

*Background* 

Kahlia ir'Indari is the only child of the Lord Reverened Alistair ir'Indari, a bishop (mechanically an aristocrat/archivist) from an old noble family in northern Thrane. As her father's apprentice, he asked to investigate a set of ruins near Seawall, which held some ancient magical treasure, if Lord Alistair's information was correct.

And Khalia is sure there's _something_ there, at any rate. She knew she would find the remains of a temple not ten miles from the town. She didn't expect extensive draconic iconography, or clear signs that parts of the temple had long since been looted. Someone like Garrick or his lizardfolk friend -- that, she did expect. For amatuers, they possed certain skills she did not, and she's hired them more than once to help her investigations -- though she has always watched them very closely. Their like weren't far from most ruins on Eberron; real scholars weren't all that common, and there was always someone who guessed that ancient ruins meant treasue and therefore wealth.

What she certainly didn't expect to find were intact magical seals well beyond her power to break, or even divine much about. She has sent for some scrolls and other equipment from her father to help her complete her investigations, but the ship they were to arrive on is among the missing, leaving her more than a little vexed.

Khalia still rents a room at the Green Lilac, though it's been nearly a year since she first arrived. She attends services at the local shrine to the Silver Flame, though anyone who engages her in conversation will learn that she thinks the local priest has fallen in too closely with the puritan Elder Nevillom of Wyrmwatch, who she, quoting her father, says is "a good man in his way if things get tough, but not one to consult on questions of theology".

Anyone local who shows interest in or knowledge of the supernatural or ancient history has been a victim of Khalia's inquisitions; she is leaving no stone unturned in her research, and that includes the people of Seawell. Indeed, she would be talking to lizardfolk shamans if she could meet them, and has hired guides to take her to them before.

Her closest friend among the locals has been Zan, the changeling wizard who maintains a suprisingly extensive library in town. She knows some in the Church aren't any more friendly with changelings than they are with shifters -- some have spoken openly of inquisition against dopplegangers along lines of the one against lycanthopes, and changelings would surely be caught up in such an effort -- but she's seen no sign of anything dangerous in him. Moreover, he's one of the few trained academics in the town, and so one of the few she's truly comfortable around.

DM note:
[sblock]
In _Shards of the Silver Flame_, Lord Reverened Alistair ir'Indari (Archivist 7/Aristocrat 2) was a very high-level member of the Argentum (see the Thrane section of _Five Nations_), as one of its foremost experts on divine artifacts. He had a fair number of adventurers working for him (most notably the PCs of the game, and his daughter Khalia), and extensive other contacts.

Khalia only became aware of her father's association with the Argentum (and confirmed that the Argentum really existed) as a result of the events that game, which haven't happened yet, so in this game she has no such knowledge.
[/sblock]

*Khalia on the other PCs*

_Ari Osten, Human Hexblade_

Khalia's had little contact with Ari, prefering Jina's company if she needs an extra sword and trusting in her own magical skills. She believes hunting down monsters is a worthy cause, but it should be done for the Flame, not for money.

_Garrick Yandson, Human Rogue_

Khalia first encountered Garrick in the ruined temple she had come to Seawell to explore, and quickly discovered that whatever job he might technically hold, the young man was really a freelance amatuer treasure hunter. She has a somewhat mixed opinion those who follow that trade -- they seem all too quick to take profit, and often do not truly understand what they are exploring, but they have some skills she does not. As a consequence, she has hired Garrick and his lizardfolk friend on several occasions (both probably amused that someone was paying them to do what they'd prefer to be doing anyway), and generally likes thm.

_Jina Silversun, Elf Swashbuckler_

Khalia met Jina and her twin brother shortly after arriving in Seawell, and has seen a lot of them since, mostly because she has been living in their mother's inn. Jina reminds her of a friend of her father's -- a human swashbucler, though she learned the thinblade from an elven master -- though Hariel didn't have a twin brother.

_Zan, Changeling Wizard _ 

Zan is probably Khalia's best friend among the denizens of Seawell, as one of the few whose interests coincide largely with hers.

*Combat and Tactics*

Khalia tries to avoid getting into melee, if at all possible. She opens a fight by using her Dark Knowledge ability if possible (when fighting magical beasts, aberrations, undead, outsiders, and elementals), and then will cast support spells or use her crossbow.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (May 11, 2006)

Thanx for the submissions everybody.  They're looking good.  I'm still interested in having more submissions from both old and new, so please don't hesititate to put down more ideas.  Please remember as I've mentioned before that Seawell is a small fishing town, so let that color who you create.  

I'd also love to see more characters that are directly involved with the town, as most of the submissions thus far have been characters who grew up and did most of their work far away from Seawell and Q'barra, and then somehow have just sort of "arrived".  Don't be afraid of creating people like the town's blacksmith as a first level fighter, or like the wandering priest of the Soverign Host who goes from village to village along Q'barra's coast and who acts as the religious missionary for all the people (because the towns are to small to support their own full temple).  I want the party to have an organic feel of the folks from town getting together and saying "what's up with the missing ships, anyone want to volunteer to go out there and check it out?"  And the more the characters have a direct stake in the town's welfare, the more important the mission becomes, and thus true drama and excitement can unfold.  So tie your character in to the town's history or needs, and create or color as many of the NPC's or areas around Seawell to help you do that.  I encourage it!  Nothing and no one in town has been set in stone yet (not even who or what the family in the lighthouse do or are) so go ahead and add it in.  

But, if you create a character (as an example) who is far removed from the workings of Seawell and is just here because that's where the scenario is taking place... like if you make a character whose main focus is to regain status within The Twelve back in Karrnath because they were blackmailed into admitting guilt to something they didn't do, and are currently in Seawell to "gather evidence"... there's not a whole lot of reason for the character to either want to go on this mission, or care whether or not it succeeds.  Yes, it's a very interesting character concept, and in another adventure might be an awesome addition, but here it doesn't necessarily lend itself well to this particular scenario.  It's completely fine to submit a character like that... all I'm saying is that I'm probably less likely to actually select it.  Just fyi.

Hopefully this helps you all out and you have a beter idea of what I'm ultimately shooting for when I make my selections.  Thanx again for all your hard work everybody, and please let's have these concepts keep coming!


----------



## Velmont (May 11, 2006)

As you have remarked for my concept, a changeling Warlock would unlikely be found in such village. Norros former life was one he wanted to put far behind him. Landing in this village, he found it a good place to hide. Since his landing, he became part of this small town. He has started to socialize with people, he made some friends and work as a common laborer, most likely carrying goods in and out of the ships. The dissapearance of ships would cut all his income, and most likely it would be the same for his friends, most of tem working at the harbor with him.

I'll think about it and see if I don't find a better concept, but playing Norros would be kind of interesting. He will most likely reveal part of his nature in the start of the game and see the interraction with the other on how they will react to see him being a Warlock and/or a Changeling.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (May 11, 2006)

And now, to answer some specific questions...



			
				Kralin Thornberry said:
			
		

> Thanks.  Before I go and start creating any ruins, are there any restrictions or suggestions you would like to make?  I don't want to create something (*IF* I'm accepted and you be stuck with it and don't like it.  Same goes for NPC's.  If I were to create an NPC to flesh out, he/she would probably be a tavern keep (good for information and rumors) and perhaps a town guard (again, good for rumors and information on the lizardfolk).  Even more, perhaps Garrick would have a "friend" (or not so aggressive) lizardfolk contact that he has been learning from.
> 
> Any suggestions you could give me in this area would be appreciated.




All I require is that the people and places created make sense in a small coastal fishing town, and don't duplicate effort made by other players.  So for instance... Rayex created in his concept that his characters' mother runs the Green Lilac tavern.  So go ahead and use the Green Lilac in your history if you wanted Garrick to have a connection to someone in a tavern setting.  Even if in the end I didn't select Rayex, that doesn't necessarily mean that any stuff he created to flesh Seawell out goes out the window.  None of these characters are islands unto themselves... and if connections between characters exist and make sense, I'm more apt to select all of them since they have the connections to the town and each other already in place.

So create whomever and whatever you want.  Go nuts.  Nothing is yet set in stone, but just don't deliberately contradict stuff created in other player's bios.  Hope this helps.  Thanx!


----------



## DEFCON 1 (May 11, 2006)

For drothgery...



			
				drothgery said:
			
		

> I was hoping you'd have a few dark secrets burried around the town that I could build on, but I guess I could try and put something specific together. There's plenty in generic Eberron lore that would draw someone like Khalia to virtually anywhere (gateways to Khyber, Dhakkani ruins, Dragon Below cultists, etc.), but particularly the more unsettled regions, and places where groups hostile to Thrane and the Silver Flame have been active.
> 
> I've really like Khalia since I created her as an NPC, so I'm kind of trying to find a place to play her. Also, this group seriously needs a divine caster.




I certainly could create some dark secrets for the town... but the problem is they would have nothing to do with the adventure that has has been set up.  So while it could certainly be a logical reason for Khalia to be in Seawell, it still wouldn't explain why she would be one of eight volunteers to help out with a bunch of missing ships.  That's the only reason why I thought the other character might have more promise.

Khalia's background right now of being down here to gather info for some "big mystery" her father sent her on, doesn't really lend itself to the problem and the adventure the town is facing... that's all I'm worried about.  Now if you can create some direct connection between Khalia's mystery and someone or something in town directly... then her reasons for helping out with this problem of the ships might make a lot of sense.  Perhaps she is here investigating the same ruins that Garrick is here for?  And maybe one of the ships that was due in to arrive included some sensitive equipment that she needs to continue her work?  Thus she has a direct connection to the town, and wanting to solve the problem with the missing ships (because she needs her equipment).  This is just one possible idea that you can work with and will make me NEED to have Khalia in the party.  If you can make me HAVE to have Khalia in this adventure because she just fits in too perfectly, then I'll have no choice but to select her.  Hope this helps.


----------



## Kralin Thornberry (May 11, 2006)

DEFCON 1 said:
			
		

> Perhaps she is here investigating the same ruins that Garrick is here for?




I am more than happy to include anyone in Garrick's background.  Just let me know and/or contact me via email or yahoo messenger (footfallurth) and I'll work with you!


----------



## Kralin Thornberry (May 11, 2006)

Also, I have expanded Garrick's background, and I have now included the twins (as I had Garrick frequenting/working at the inn)


----------



## Wystan (May 11, 2006)

Baleeted


----------



## Lot (May 11, 2006)

I'm not sure how late in the game this recruiting is getting, but I was hoping to submit an idea for a character.

My character would be a human fighter, the son of a relatively successful adventurer father (lvl 5 or so).  He had high hopes for his son and my character reluctantly accepted.  He was closer with his long-suffering mother and found his father's boorish, boozing, wenching ways to be unacceptable.  When his father died (heart attack), he took his share of the inheritance and bought a tavern, committed to being a pillar of the Seawell community.  Unfortunately, he is a terrible businessman, far too charitable and lacking the necessary guile to compete with the longstanding inns and taverns.

At the start of the game, the character has just sold his business and has nothing but the starting PC start-up money left.  He is depressed and defeated, initially entering the adventuring business to make some money and bolster his deflated self-esteem,  The adventurer father was pretty infamous for his arrogance and his son is an object of ridicule for his failure.  His mother is still important in his life, living in small Seawell apartment on top of a local merchant shop.  

Let me know if this works for you or what changes you would like made.  I only have the Eberron core book and I've never used it, so I'd be very interested in a low-level campaign to get my feet wet.  Thanks.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (May 11, 2006)

Velmont, I certainly understand why Norros would have arrived in town, but my big stumbling block right now is that I assume you'll want to continue to advance as a warlock but nothing in his current situation would lend itself to that happening.  He's hiding out as a lowly dock worker and not doing anything to increase his magical ability so that people don't find out about his past.  So I don't know how or why the character would risk that by volunteering for this mission and presumably using his warlock abilities.  It just doesn't make sense if you get what I'm saying.

It's an awesome character, don't get me wrong.  It's just that he doesn't really fit into the scenario as described, that's all.  Warlock is a very hard class to fit into Seawell logically, which is why I'm so picky about it.  But continue tweaking it by all means if you want to try to stay with the concept of a changeling warlock, or feel free to create someone totaly new if you'd like.  It's up to you.


----------



## Velmont (May 11, 2006)

Kralin Thornberry said:
			
		

> I am more than happy to include anyone in Garrick's background.  Just let me know and/or contact me via email or yahoo messenger (footfallurth) and I'll work with you!




I was presently looking at the others background. Norros have been happy to lives a normal life in Seawell. He would work hard during day, and then spend the night at some Inn. We might have become drinking friends in the Inn.

I think I'll detail more the years Norros has spent in Seawell. I'll raise the number of years he has been there too. He would have arrived here 5 years ago. He likes his life here, starting to forget his past and heritage. 

Norros is the kind of man joyous and like talk and socialize, but will avouid as best as he can (and he is good at it) talking about his past.


----------



## Kralin Thornberry (May 11, 2006)

Velmont said:
			
		

> I was presently looking at the others background. Norros have been happy to lives a normal life in Seawell. He would work hard during day, and then spend the night at some Inn. We might have become drinking friends in the Inn.
> 
> I think I'll detail more the years Norros has spent in Seawell. I'll raise the number of years he has been there too. He would have arrived here 5 years ago. He likes his life here, starting to forget his past and heritage.
> 
> Norros is the kind of man joyous and like talk and socialize, but will avouid as best as he can (and he is good at it) talking about his past.





That's cool.  Since Garrick has only been there a year or so, perhaps they could have met while he was "working" off his debt at the tavern, and they became friends of some sort.


----------



## drothgery (May 11, 2006)

DEFCON 1 said:
			
		

> For drothgery...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Thanks for the suggestions.

I'll try and put something together this evening (as well as put up a build and more extensive backstory for Sanne; I didn't have a local copy of her).


----------



## DEFCON 1 (May 11, 2006)

Kralin, that's exactly the kind of stuff I was looking for.  Awesome!  Looks great.

James Heard: of the two characters, Nelson Luttin is definitely the one to go with.  Having the Luttin family all over Seawell because they've been there from the beginning is just too funny and makes perfect sense.  I like it.  All that I'd suggest to add in might be what Nelson's job or focus might be in town that would give him his bard level.  By no means does he need to be an actual bard or troubador (and it probably wouldn't make much sense anyway), but there are countless things he might do around town that would give him the level.  Town crier, librarian assistant, historian, anything involving a "communications degree" as it were.  

Rayex... does your family have a last name?  Just want to make sure I have it in my records.

Greatfrito:  You have a lot more specfic info of your character before he arrived in Seawell than after.  I'd suggest that it should be the other way around.  Why is he in Seawell?  Why hasn't he left?  What ties him to the community and why would he care to investigate the missing ships?  That kind of stuff would help me out tremendously.


----------



## Velmont (May 11, 2006)

DEFCON 1 said:
			
		

> Velmont, I certainly understand why Norros would have arrived in town, but my big stumbling block right now is that I assume you'll want to continue to advance as a warlock but nothing in his current situation would lend itself to that happening.  He's hiding out as a lowly dock worker and not doing anything to increase his magical ability so that people don't find out about his past.  So I don't know how or why the character would risk that by volunteering for this mission and presumably using his warlock abilities.  It just doesn't make sense if you get what I'm saying.
> 
> It's an awesome character, don't get me wrong.  It's just that he doesn't really fit into the scenario as described, that's all.  Warlock is a very hard class to fit into Seawell logically, which is why I'm so picky about it.  But continue tweaking it by all means if you want to try to stay with the concept of a changeling warlock, or feel free to create someone totaly new if you'd like.  It's up to you.




Ok... I'll think about that. I like the character. I like how I shape it. Maybe I'll try to find another concept, but I am not interested to trade a concept for one that is less interesting. 

For evolving into the Warlock class, it might not be a necessity. He could turn out to be a fine Rogue, or take the path of Sorcerer and follow his ancestor, maybe going on an hybrid of these two like a Bard (but he is no musician for now). All those class are in flavor with Norros. 

Anyway. I'll take some time to think about it and come back with my decision later. If you have (or anyone else) have an idea, go on, suggest it to me. I'm open.


----------



## Rayex (May 11, 2006)

DEFCON 1 said:
			
		

> Rayex... does your family have a last name?  Just want to make sure I have it in my records.




No, not yet. I'll work with the twins tonight, and will post their character sheets, as well as a more filling backstory during the next 4-5 hours. I'm really starting to like these two kids, and it feels sad to have one of them missing


----------



## stonegod (May 11, 2006)

DEFCON 1 said:
			
		

> I'd also love to see more characters that are directly involved with the town, as most of the submissions thus far have been characters who grew up and did most of their work far away from Seawell and Q'barra, and then somehow have just sort of "arrived".




I can do one of two things w/ my character, either of which work. Let me know your input.

Leave him as is; he is a monster hunter after all; could be helping Garrix the treasure hunter---keeping an eye of those shifty monsters he interacts with.
Move his background to be originally from Seawell. His family would then be originally from Q'Bara (perhaps having moved from Aundair during the Last War); he still fought w/ house Deneith, etc., etc. His last job escorting the Cyran family to New Galifar gave him an excuse to revisit his family. Finding it threatened by the lizardfolk, he had both a familial and professional reason to stay. He still could be helping out w/ Garrix/others in this mode as well.
The background of where he comes from is not important to the concept. I'd just like feedback on the concept as a whole.

Thanks.


----------



## stonegod (May 11, 2006)

Kralin Thornberry said:
			
		

> His family had come to Q'Barra *after the end of the Last War*, *leaving Cyre* for the promise of a new start, a better future. *Garrick had been little then*, didn't know his older brothers who died in the Last War.




Just a few suggestions, based upon the Eberron cannonical storyline:

The Last War ended after the destruction of Cyre. Thus, your parents could not have left Cyre after the *end* of the War (could have been elsewhere).
Regardless, the Last War ended only two years ago (in the standard timeline---I assume we are not starting later?)


----------



## Kralin Thornberry (May 11, 2006)

stonegod said:
			
		

> Just a few suggestions, based upon the Eberron cannonical storyline:
> 
> The Last War ended after the destruction of Cyre. Thus, your parents could not have left Cyre after the *end* of the War (could have been elsewhere).
> Regardless, the Last War ended only two years ago (in the standard timeline---I assume we are not starting later?)




You know, I actually had them leaving after the destruction of Cyre and no mention of the Last War originally, so I may go ahead and change it back.

Thanks, I appreciate the help, especially since I'm not as Eberron-fluent as I could be, just having gotten the books earlier this year.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (May 11, 2006)

stonegod said:
			
		

> I can do one of two things w/ my character, either of which work. Let me know your input.
> 
> Leave him as is; he is a monster hunter after all; could be helping Garrix the treasure hunter---keeping an eye of those shifty monsters he interacts with.
> Move his background to be originally from Seawell. His family would then be originally from Q'Bara (perhaps having moved from Aundair during the Last War); he still fought w/ house Deneith, etc., etc. His last job escorting the Cyran family to New Galifar gave him an excuse to revisit his family. Finding it threatened by the lizardfolk, he had both a familial and professional reason to stay. He still could be helping out w/ Garrix/others in this mode as well.
> ...




I'm quite comfortable with Ari's current history as is, and I think it makes a lot of sense.  He arrived in Seawell two years ago and has been working for the town ever since, especially with the lizardfolk problem whenever it arises.  If I was to make any suggestion, I'd just say you could flesh out his past two years in Seawell a little bit if you wanted.  How much work did he do for the Finder's Guild?  Does the Finder's Guild have a small office here?  Is he the only one or are there a number of other Guildmembers in town?  How has he earned his keep over the past two years?  What has he done that the town is thankful for and would go to him with any problems?  That kind of stuff.  Stuff that is occuring in Seawell is much more useful to the game and your fellow players than anything from the distant past.  It gives all of us (and myself) something to play off of during the game.  Thanx!  Good work!


----------



## Lot (May 11, 2006)

Some of the other PCs could know my character because they may have frequented the bar before it closed down.  Maybe they're some of the people whom laugh at his poor luck.


----------



## Sphyh (May 11, 2006)

Okay here my character again lol

http://www.sylnae.net/3eprofiler/view.php?id=20564 

Please feel free to check out my character and give your opinions 

good and bad welcome... 

THanks


----------



## Rayex (May 11, 2006)

This is the first draft of the twins.

Jango
[sblock]
Jango Silversun

Male Elven Warmage 1
Neutral Good

Str:  8 (-1) (0points)
Dex: 14 (+2) (4points + 2racial)
Con: 10 (+0) (4points - 2racial)
Int: 14 (+2) (6points)
Wis: 12 (+1) (4points)
Cha: 16 (+3) (10points)

HP: 6 (1d6 + 0con)

AC: 14 (10 + 2dex + 2armor) / 12 / 12

Saves: 
Fortitude: +0 (0base + 0con)
Reflex: +2 (0base + 2dex)
Will: +3 (2base + 1wis)

Init: +2 (2dex)

Base attack bonus: +0

Attacks: 
Rapier: -1 (0base - 1str), 1d6-1 damage, Threat 18-20/x2
Shortbow: +2 (0base + 2dex), 1d6 damage, Threat 20/x3

Spells:
Spells per day: 5/4
DC: 10 + spell level + 3

Skills:
Skill points: 16
Max Rank: 4
Concentration: 2 (2ranks + 0con)
Knowledge (Arcana): 6 (4ranks + 2int)
Knowledge (History): 6 (4ranks + 2int)
Spellcraft: 6 (2ranks + 2int + 2synergy)
Cross-class skills:
Knowledge (The Planes): 4 (4ranks + 2int)

Feats: 
Bonus elven: Martial Weapon Proficiency (Longsword, rapier, longbow, shortbow) 
Lvl 1 - Enlarge Spell

Languages: 
Common
Elven
Sylvan
Draconic

Equipment:
Rapier
Leather Armor
Shortbow
Arrows x 60

Backpack
Flint and Steel
Waterskin

53 gp

Load:
25 lb., Light Load

Class features:
Armored Mage: Can wear light armor and shields without fear of arcane spell failure.
Warmage Edge: Adds his Intelligence bonus to damage caused by spells.

Proficiencies:
Simple weapons
Longsword, rapier, longbow, shortbow
Light armor
Light shields
[/sblock]

Jina
[sblock]
Jina Silversun

Female Elven Swashbuckler 1
Chaotic Good

Str: 14 (+2) (6points)
Dex: 16 (+3) (6points + 2racial)
Con: 12 (+1) (6points - 2racial)
Int: 14 (+2) (6points)
Wis:  8 (-1) (0points)
Cha: 12 (+1) (4points)

HP: 11 (1d10 + 1Con)

AC: 17 (10 + 3dex + 4armor) / 13 / 14

Saves: 
Fortitude: +3 (2base + 1con)
Reflex: +3 (0base + 3dex)
Will: -1 (0base - 1wis)

Speed: 35 ft.
Init: +3 (3dex)

Base attack bonus: +1

Attacks: 
Elven Thinblade: +4 (1base + 3dex), 1d8+2 damage, Threat 18-20/x2
Dagger: +4 (1base + 3dex), 1d4+2 damage, Threat 19-20/x2, 10 ft.
Two-weapon Fighting:
Elven Thinblade: +2 (1base + 3dex - 2TWF), 1d8+2 damage, Threat 18-20/x2
Dagger: +2 (1base + 3dex - 2TWF), 1d4+2 damage, Threat 19-20/x2, 10 ft.


Skills:
Skill points: 24
Max Rank: 4
Balance: 7 (4ranks + 3dex +2 synergy - 2AC)
Bluff: 6 (4ranks + 2cha)
Diplomacy: 8 (4ranks + 2cha + 2synergy)
Jump: 6 (4ranks + 2str + 2acrobatic - 2AC)
Tumble: 9 (4ranks + 3dex + 2synergy + 2acrobatic - 2AC)
Use Rope: 7 (4ranks + 3dex)

Feats: 
Fluff 1: Dash
Fluff 2: Exotic Weapon Proficiency (Elven Thinblade)
Bonus elven: Martial Weapon Proficiency (Longsword, rapier, longbow, shortbow) 
Swashbuckler lvl1: Weapon Finesse
Lvl 1 - Two-weapon Fighting

Languages: 
Common
Elven
Draconic
Sylvan

Equipment:
Elven Thinblade
Dagger x3
Chain Shirt
Backpack
Flint and Stell
Hooded Lamp
Oil, Pint x3
Silk Rope (50 ft.)
Signel Whistle
Waterskin

11 gp 9sp

Load: 
47 lb., Light Load

Class features:
Weapon Finesse: Gains Weapon Finesse at lvl 1

Proficiencies:
Simple Weapons
Martial Weapons
Light Armor
[/sblock]


The fire was burning fiercly in the hearth, and the owls could be heard outside. Jango had his face in a book - as usual - and let loose a small yelp of suprise when his twin sister, Jina, came stomping in through the door. "Tough crowd tonight bro. Mom says you should come and help me keep the peace. They're more affraid of you torching the roof, than me poking their ribs with this." She patted the slim, elegant blade hanging from her hip. "Come on, you can read later, now it is time to work!" With that she turned around and left.
Sighing, Jango carefully puts the old book down on the table and follows his sister downstairs. Indeed, the common room was full as bursting tonight...

Dawn was rapidly arriving, and the last guests had just left a short hour ago. Morinda, the twins mother, ushered the last of the maids and cooks outside as she was beckoning to her kids. "Come, please join me for a bite before sleep. I've had Lina made baked peppers and sweetbread for us. We deserve it, after this night." Wearing a tired smile, she headed upstairs, the twins trailing slowly behind her. The room was as Jango left it, only the fire had died. A few logs and a flick of Morindas wrist later, the fire was burning yet again. They ate for a long while in silence, but finally Jango spoke up. "Mother, did father say anything about what the reason behind the recent raids? I mean, it is all good and well for the Lilac that people gather for comfort and comraderie, but I just feel there is something... off... about the things that are happening." He blushed and shrugged, but looked searchingly at his mother. 

Several moments went past before Morinda spoke. "No, he never said a thing about it. He told me he had to help with the defences of the outlying farms, but not for how long..." Jina, prefering to take matters at hand, rather than talk about it for days without end, frowned. "I don't see why we can't just go and chase the lizards off. They're surely not as organized or well equiped as we, are they? And it isn't the first time they have behaved strangely, is it?" 
Shaking her head wearily, Morinda agrees. "No, it is not the first time... back when your father and I came through her on our journey, they were acting strangely... We'd been traveling for close to three years, just seeing new places, exploring the world. With my training and your father learning on the road we were safe enough, but when we came here we heard rumours about the lizardfolk. They had been acting strangely, more often seen close to the town, harassing trading caravans and chasing away the lesser boats coming to close. It appeared later that they've had a split in their tribe, and a sort of tribal war was fought, but nothing big, like these ships dissapearing, ever happened back then. Anyway, we decided to stay here, as you were born and we did not want to take you out on the road."

The twins looks at eachother and grins. "Yeah, good thing that was. Seawell is a nice place to grow up, and with you and father to teach us, we could not have had a better time." Jango smiles and throw a little ball of liquid fire into the fireplace, helping the embers warm the room. "I know mother, no magic in the Lilac untill I've learned to controll it better. But I truly believe I am that far now. You won't let me proove it though." 
A motherly smile comes to Morindas lips, and she explains. "It is not that I doubt your abilities, but you have not had the strict training I had. You will learn with time, my son. But now, I am going to bed."

They are alone in the room now, and Jina is suddenly grinning. "Hey Jango, let's go and spy on the lizards! We havn't done that in weeks." With that, she runs out of the room and down the stairs, not even bothering to wait for her brothers response. I better go and keep her out of trouble, he thinks, and follow suit.


They're walking down the street, towards one of the gates. One with dark black hair, the other with flaming red. If it weren't for that apparent difference, they would be identical. Almond shaped eyes the color of dark brown, bordering on black. Lithe bodies, walking confidently towards their destiny, allthough unknown to them both - yet.


----------



## stonegod (May 12, 2006)

Kralin Thornberry said:
			
		

> You know, I actually had them leaving after the destruction of Cyre and no mention of the Last War originally, so I may go ahead and change it back.




That'll work; New Galifar/Q'Barra was originally settled 70 yrs ago, so your parents could have gotten sick of the War and moved there in sufficient time for you to grow up there. Would be interesting that they were Cyran's long established in the area before the recent upsurge in settlers (Q'Barra has the largest number of Cyran refugees outside of Breland).


----------



## stonegod (May 12, 2006)

DEFCON: One other note---in the original thread, there was a point about two "bonus fluff feats" to be taken to flesh out the character; this note is not in the current notice. Is this still applicable (if note, I need to tweak Ari)?

Yay, I broke 100 again!


----------



## stonegod (May 12, 2006)

*Ari Osten, Expanded Background*

_Note: I've incorporated a few things from the existing backgrounds---the guard Citen and his hunt for Garrick, the successful Green Lilac tavern, a run-in with one of the infinite Luttin's, and a possible additional explaination for the other tavern going bad (in Lot's background---I gave it a name which can change if a different one is chosen). I also introduced a the Thurask house agents in the area. I'm happy to "namedrop" other characters like Zan (bront), Kahlia (drothgery), etc. if given enough info._

Ari is the son of well-off merchants in Fairhaven; they could have kept him out of the Last War. However, he fought with relish. But he did not fight for his country; he fought for money. As a House Deneith mercenary, he fought all over Khovaire. And what he found angered him---soulless constructs, vile undead, and other monsters. Thus, he utilized his Deneith ties to train himself as a monster hunter. Deneith found in him some spark---probably tied to his Aberrant Dragonmark he kept hidden---and trained him has a hexer. He used his skills successfully during the final years of the War.

After the War, Ari left Deneith---he did not want protection work, he wanted to hunt the creatures that prey on civilization. He thus began to freelance with House Tharashk. It was a simple arrangement---any job they provided, he would give them a commission on; any "off-the-books" work was his own. 

Two years ago, after doing some freelance hunting work near the Mournland/Breland border, the patriarch of the an Cyran-expat family approached him. It was protection work---escort them to Newthrone in New Galibar---but the pay was good and Ari know that Tharashk was establishing operations in Q'Barra. After he landed in the New Galibar seaport, he sought out the Finder's Guild house.

The local House leader, Khalar d'Tharashk, did not recognize Ari's name, but a quick Message Stone message soon sorted that out. Ari was offered the opportunity to be part of a Tharashk operation in "an area of interest"---Seawell. Tharashk was to use it as a base of operations for dragonshard delving in the region. The Seawell chapterhouse would be controlled by Dhelleck d'Tharashk, and Ari could be part of any bounty hunting or similar operations brought to the House. Ari agreed, and left with a very small contingent (six or so) House affiliated members.

Ari did not concern himself with the workings of the Tharashk operation---when a job was offered, he took it. After a few Tharashk jobs, the locals began to realize that they could go to Ari directly. This did not endear Ari to Dhelleck, but as the main function of the chapterhouse was dragonshard extraction, he let it fall by the wayside.

Ari assisted in many monster hunts, earning a bit of reputation in town. There was that odd swamp creature with purple tentacles which ate some of Tebick Luttin's livestock; Ari politely refused the "introduction" to one Sire Luttin's many daughters. Another case was that of Watchman Citen, who asked Ari to assist in finding some errant blacksmith-cum-treasure hunter that lizardfolk may have eaten; they later tracked this "Garrick" to some forgotten stone rubble, healthy as pie. While the townsfolk would not come to him for many jobs, they did think of him  when his special skills were needed. They sometimes even thought of him when those skills were not needed---as a joke, the owner of the Green Lilac once offered some "giant rat" hunting. He left that to the cats.

Thus, Ari found himself busy for the next two years---one day, he would be killing the deformed green kobold that infested the Rattenback Tavern (which lead to its eventually closing), the next he would be "clearing" a potentially lucrative dragonshard field for his Tharashk semi-associates. Though he does not consider himself settled, he does feel a sense of community with the Seawell locals and feels a sense of accomplishment in his protecting them from the vile creatures of the night.


----------



## drothgery (May 12, 2006)

*Sanne Bacher d'Lyrander*

Okay, here's Sanne; also note that I've posted an expanded background for Khalia up-thread.


```
[b]Character Name:[/b] Sanne Bacher d'Lyrander
[b]Character Race:[/b] Half-Elf 
[b]Character Classes:[/b] Rogue 1
[b]Deity:[/b] Kol Karran

[b]Age:[/b] 21 
[b]Gender:[/b] F 
[b]Height:[/b] 4' 9" 
[b]Weight:[/b] 90 lbs. 
[b]Eyes:[/b] Green 
[b]Hair:[/b] Blonde 
[b]Skin:[/b] Fair

[b]Character Level:[/b] 1

[b]Known Languages:[/b] 
	Common, Elven, Draconic, Gnome
------------------------------------------------------- 

[b]Strength:[/b]	12 +1 ( 4 pts)
[b]Dexterity:[/b]	15 +2 ( 8 pts)
[b]Constitution:[/b]	12 +1 ( 4 pts)
[b]Intelligence:[/b]	14 +2 ( 6 pts)
[b]Wisdom:[/b]		10 +0 ( 2 pts) 
[b]Charisma:[/b]	12 +1 ( 4 pts)

------------------------------------------------------- 

[b]Hit Dice:[/b] 1d6 
[b]Hit Points:[/b] 7 

------------------------------------------------------- 

[b]Save vs. Fortitude:[/b]	+1 [+0 (Rogue 1) + 1 (Con)] 
[b]Save vs. Reflex:[/b]	+4 [+2 (Rogue 1) + 2 (Dex)] 
[b]Save vs. Will:[/b]		+0 [+0 (Rogue 1) + 0 (Wis)] 

[b]Special Save Notes:[/b] 
Immune to sleep spells (half-elf)
+2 bonus vs. enchantment spells and effects (half-elf)
------------------------------------------------------- 

[b]Initiative Modifier:[/b] +2 
[b]Base Attack Bonus:[/b] +0 [+0 (Rogue 1)] 
    
[b]Melee Attack Bonus:[/b] +1 [BASE (0) + STR MOD (1)] 
[b]Ranged Attack Bonus:[/b] +2 [BASE (0) + DEX MOD (2)] 

Normal melee:
Fights with rapier and dagger -
Rapier -1 to hit, d6+1 dmg, 18/x2 crit
Dagger -1 to hit, d4 dmg, 19/x2 crit

Normal ranged:
Lt. Xbox +2 to hit, d8 dmg, 19/x2 crit

------------------------------------------------------- 

[b]AC:[/b] XX [ BASE (10) + Armor (XX) + DEX (2)] 
[b]Flatfooted AC:[/b] XX

[b]Notes:[/b] 
----------------------------- 

[b]Armor Worn:[/b]  
[b]Armor Check Penalty: [/b] None 
[b]Maximum DEX bonus: [/b] NA 
[b]Armor Type:[/b] Light 

[b]Notes:[/b] 

-------------------------------------------------------
[b]Weapons:[/b] 
Lt Xbow
Rapier
Dagger

------------------------------------------------------- 

[b]Feats[/b] 
Two-weapon fighting (1st-level feat)

Least Dragonmark [Mark of Storm]
	(campaign bonus feat 1)
Dragon's Insight [Mark of Storm]
	(Player's Guide to Eberron;campaign bonus feat 2)
------------------------------------------------------- 

[b]Skills:[/b] 

Name/Total Mod (Ability) ** # Ranks taken 
				ranks	ability	misc	total
Appraise			4	2	0	6
Balance				4	2	2*	8
Climb				4	2	0	4
Diplomacy			4	1	2	7
Hide				4	2	0	4
Jump				4	2	0	4
Knowledge (local)		4	2	0	4
Move Silently			4	2	0	4
Profession (sailor)		4	0	0	4
Tumble				4	2	0	6

Listen				0	0	1	0
Gather Information		0	1	2	3
Search				0	2	1	3
Spot				0	0	1	1


* Sanne can use Dragon's Insight to gain a +4 to balance
instead of a use of her dragonmark ability

[CC] Cross Class Skill 
------------------------------------------------------- 

[b]Special Abilities[/b] 
[Half-Elf]
Immune to sleep 
+2 vs. enchantments
+1 to Listen, Search, Spot
+2 to Diplomacy, Gather Info

[Rogue]
Sneak Attack +1d6
trapfinding

------------------------------------------------------- 

[b]Equipment & Gear:[/b]

[b]EQUIPMENT WEIGHT:[/b] XX 
[b]ARMOR WEIGHT:[/b] XXX 
[b]WEAPON WEIGHT:[/b] XX 
[b]TOTAL WEIGHT:[/b] XX 

[b]Carrying Capacity[/b] 8 STR 
	[b]Light:[/b] XX [b]Medium:[/b]XX [b]Heavy:[/b] XX 

------------------------------------------------------- 

[b]Credits:[/b] XXX 

------------------------------------------------------- 

[b]Base Speed (Actual Movement):[/b] 30 ft
```

*Appearance*

Short and athletic, Sanne keeps her hair cut short, and is usually seen wearing typical sailor's garb, with rapier on one hip and dagger on the other. Her most  distinctive feature, though, is the Least Mark of Storm on her left shoulder.

*Personality*

Ambitious and ethusiastic, Sanne's temperment is well-suitied to someone who seeks to become a Windwright Captain. Her enthusiasm was dampened for the first few months of being sent out to "the middle of nowhere", but by now she's back to trying to find any opportunity to profit the House and her career.

*Background:* 

Sanne d'Lyranader was born at House Lyranader's home base of Stormhome, off the coast of Aundair to two traders who worked out of the House's Wind Galleons. Sanne dreamed of working in the sky, of captaining one of the rare airships, and when she manifested the Mark of Storm, she was sure that she could make her dream come true. 

An apprentice voyage had gone well -- she was learning about airships, about trade, making friends on ship and in ports -- until a stupid accident that was, she had to admit, technically her fault destroyed valuable cargo. She had responsibility for tying up the crate of dragonshards, and when they had fallen lose and shattered, it was her responsibility. That the bound elemental had briefly gone wild as a direct result of someone who wished Lyrander ill will, and that it would have taken a severe normal storm to knock things free as she had tied them, was of no account.

Which led to her being banished to the middle of nowhere -- at least, in Sanne's mind, a surface trading vessel based out of Seawell is the middle of nowhere -- until the higher ups in her House decide otherwise. She's tried to hide her opinion of the town from its inhabitants; in particular, she's grown quite fond of the tavernkeeper and her children.

Sanne, though, has not given up on her dreams. She still wants her airship, and intends to prove that she deserves it. For the past year, she's been trying to convince her captain that she really is capable of handling some responsibility, and has just about convinced him.

And then ships started turning up missing, and now the captain was afraid they would be next.


----------



## Bront (May 12, 2006)

DEFCON1 - Any comments or feedback on either of my characters?  (Note, i moved and revised them a bit.)


```
[B]Name:[/B] Zan
[B]Class:[/B] Wizard
[B]Race:[/B] Changling
[B]Size:[/B] Medium
[B]Gender:[/B] Male?
[B]Alignment:[/B] NG

[B]Str:[/B] 8  -1 (0p.)      [B]Level:[/B] 1        [B]XP:[/B] 0/1000
[B]Dex:[/B] 12 +1 (4p.)      [B]BAB:[/B] +0         [B]HP:[/B] 9 (1d4+2+3)
[B]Con:[/B] 14 +2 (6p.)      [B]Grapple:[/B] -1     [B]Dmg Red:[/B] XX/XXXX
[B]Int:[/B] 18 +4 (16p.)     [B]Speed:[/B] 30'      [B]Spell Res:[/B] XX
[B]Wis:[/B] 8  -1 (0p.)      [B]Init:[/B] +1        [B]Spell Save:[/B] +X
[B]Cha:[/B] 10 +0 (2p.)      [B]ACP:[/B] -0         [B]Spell Fail:[/B] XX%

                   [B]Base  Armor Shld   Dex  Size   Nat  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Armor:[/B]              10    +0    +0    +1    +0    +0    +0    11
[B]Touch:[/B] 11              [B]Flatfooted:[/B] 10

                         [B]Base   Mod  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Fort:[/B]                      0    +2          +2
[B]Ref:[/B]                       0    +1          +1
[B]Will:[/B]                      2    -1          +1

[B]Weapon                  Attack   Damage     Critical[/B]
Light Crossbow ('80)      +1       1d8      19-20x2
Quarterstaff              -1      1d6-1       20x2
Dagger(10')              -1(+2)   1d4-1     19-20x2

[B]Languages:[/B] Common, Dwarven, Elven, Gnome, Halfling

[B]Abilities:[/B]
Changeling Racial Abilities
- +2 save vs Sleep and charm
- +2 Bluff, Intimidate, Sense Motive
- Natural Linguist: Speak Language class skill
- Minor Shape Change: 
Dual Specialization: Illusion & Transmutation
FOrbidden Schools: Abjuration, Enchantment, Necromancy
Familiar: Toad (+3 HP)

[B]Feats:[/B] Extend Spell, Scribe Scroll, Skill Focus: KN: Arcana, Skill Focus: KN: History

[B]Skill Points:[/B] 24       [B]Max Ranks:[/B] 4/2
[B]Skills                   Ranks  Mod  Misc  Total[/B]
Decipher Script            4    +4          +8
KN: Arcane                 4    +4    +3    +11
KN: History                4    +4    +3    +11
KN: The Planes             4    +4          +8
KN: Local                  1    +4          +5
Spellcraft                 4    +4          +8
Use Magic Divice           3    +0          +3
Bluff                      0    +0    +2    +2
Concentration              0    +2          +2
Disguise                   0    +0    +10   +10
Intimidate                 0    +0    +2    +2
Sense Motive               0    +0    +2    +2

[B]Equipment:               Cost  Weight[/B]
Light Crossbow		35	4
20 Bolts		2	2
Quarterstaff			4
Dagger			2	1
Spell Component Pouch	5	2
Spellbook		15	3
Backpack		2	2
Bedroll			0.1	5
5 Candles		0.05	
5 Pieces of Chalk	0.05	
Ink Pen			0.4	
Ink			8	
Scroll Case		1	0.5
5 sheets of paper	2	
Familiar Summoning	100	
[B]Total Weight:[/B]23.5lb      [B]Money:[/B] 27gp 4sp 0cp

                           [B]Lgt   Med   Hvy  Lift  Push[/B]
[B]Max Weight:[/B]                26    53    80    80   400

[B]Age:[/B] 21
[B]Height:[/B] 5'4"
[B]Weight:[/B] 121lb
[B]Eyes:[/B] White
[B]Hair:[/B] White
[B]Skin:[/B] Grey
```
*Appearance:* 
Zan is small and fairly frail looking.  His grey skin and white eyes and hair are unusual for a changeling only in that he chooses to not hide his true nature.  He wears fairly loose fitting traveling clothes, with a long black cloak that flows around him.

*Personality:*
Zan is a studious and curious person.  He enjoys testing out things, be they magical projects, his own shifting abilities, or just the limits of things.  While not the most social of people, Zan has no problems working with others, or even talking to them, though he is sometimes short to tolerate the stupidity of others.  While Zan would not risk others in his experiments, he does not always take the best route when he does experiment, often making a careless mistake, or failing to see obvious risks.  Zan is a fount of knowledge, and is never afraid to share this with the world.

*Background:* 
Zan has always been proud of his changeling heritage, and usually openly walks around in his natural form.  He feels that his changeling heritage shows that limits are what you perceive, and must be tested in every way.  Growing up in Q’Barra gave him many opportunities to test his limits.  Zan was naturally attracted to magic, and found many interesting new limits to test with it.  He spent time watching the local magewrights work.  He toyed with magic and spent time studying it and its strange effects.

Zan apprenticed himself to Allustar, an elder wizard and librarian residing in Seawell, after several detailed discussions about magic. Allustar knew quite a bit, and encouraged Zan's analysis on the theories of magic. His magic grew in power under Allustar's tutelage, but Zan wanted more. A few years before the war ended, he went off to study at Morgrave University at Allustan's recommendation. He learned diversity in specializing, and enjoyed testing his magical limits. He worked with stretching his magic, and using it ways well beyond those thought conventional. He brought his changeling approach to magic, and was rewarded with a unique perspective on magic and its workings.

Zan was never one for much personal contact beyond those he discussed magic and other scholarly topics with, and as a result had few ties in Sharn.  So, Zan returned to Seawell.  Unfortunately, Allustar had passed away while he was a student, and his parents had left to find a new life rebuilding after the war.  Zan took over for Allustar, and has been the librarian for almost a year now, studying magic and other scholarly pursuits while earning a modest living.  A yearning to move beyond the books and into some field study has begun to tug at Zan, but he has held out for the right time, as he feels comfortable with his home.

*Spellbook*
1st Level
Enlarge Person
Color Spray
Feather Fall
Mage Armor
Identify
Magic Missile
Summon Monster 1

Advancement and goals
[sblock]*Feats:*
1: Extend Spell
1W: Scribe Scroll
B1: Skill Focus: KN: Arcane
B2: Skill Focus: KN: History
Goal: Zan looks forward to testing the limits of magic, and learning more about life.  He intends on becoming a Recaster and Loremaster[/sblock]

*Zan's thought on others:*
*Kahlia ir'Indari* is an intriguing character.  More focused on religious truths than Zan is on factual truths, they still have found time to work together, and occasionally discuss various scholarly issues.  They share a budding friendship, which might even border on something more of each of them weren’t so focused on more scholarly pursuits.  Zan would love join Kahlia on one of her expeditions, but he’s never been asked, and hasn’t spoken up about his desire.

*Ari Osten* is all business when it comes to Zan.  Zan has had little dealings with the mercenary other than when Ari has requested info.  While dealing with the man has proven to be lucrative, it seems that there is little association with the man unless money is concerned.  He finds it odd that a man with such a limited scope of knowledge can keep himself so focused and is not bored by not expanding his horizons.

*Jango and Jina Silversun*, the elven twins.  Definitely a unique pair.  Zan actually got along with both of them fairly well.  Jango was quiet and studious, and Zan enjoyed chatting with him about magic, and investigating his different take on it.  Meanwhile Jina’s outgoing nature helped inspire Zan to push his own limits, and he found her company to be quite enjoyable, though they rarely had anything serious to speak of.  Despite good relations, Zan was never particularly close to either, considering them simply as friends he meets on occasion.

*Garrick Yandson* has had little contact with Zan, and most of it has been with Kahlia present, investigating the runes.  He knows of Garrick’s reputation as a treasure hunter, but beyond that and a few business meetings, he’s had no reason to seek out Garrick’s company.

[sblock=Zandrick (Alternate)]
	
	



```
[B]Name:[/B] Zandrick d'Lyrandar
[B]Class:[/B] Rouge 1
[B]Race:[/B] Half-Elf
[B]Size:[/B] Medium
[B]Gender:[/B] Male
[B]Alignment:[/B] CG
[B]Deity:[/B] XXXX

[B]Str:[/B] 12 +1 (4p.)      [B]Level:[/B] 1        [B]XP:[/B] 0/1000
[B]Dex:[/B] 14 +2 (6p.)      [B]BAB:[/B] +0         [B]HP:[/B] 6 (1d6)
[B]Con:[/B] 10 +0 (2p.)      [B]Grapple:[/B] +1     [B]Dmg Red:[/B] XX/XXXX
[B]Int:[/B] 16 +3 (10p.)     [B]Speed:[/B] 30'      [B]Spell Res:[/B] XX
[B]Wis:[/B]  8 -1 (0p.)      [B]Init:[/B] +2        [B]Spell Save:[/B] +X
[B]Cha:[/B] 14 +2 (6p.)      [B]ACP:[/B] 0          [B]Spell Fail:[/B] XX%

                   [B]Base  Armor Shld   Dex  Size   Nat  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Armor:[/B]              10    +2     +0     +2    +0    +0    +0    14
[B]Touch:[/B] 12              [B]Flatfooted:[/B] 12

                         [B]Base   Mod  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Fort:[/B]                      0    +0          +0
[B]Ref:[/B]                       2    +2          +4
[B]Will:[/B]                      0    -1          -1

[B]Weapon                  Attack   Damage     Critical[/B]
Rapier                    +1      1d6+1     18-20x2
Dagger (10')            +1(2)     1d4+1     19-20x2

[B]Languages:[/B] Common, Elven, Orc, Gnome, Draconic

[B]Abilities:[/B] 
Half-Elven Racial Abilities
-Immune to sleep, +1 save vs enchantment effects
-Low Light Vision (120')
-+2 racial bonus to Gather Information and Diplomacy
-+1 racial bonus to Spot, Search, and Listen
-Elven Blood (Considered elven)
Mark of Storm
- +2 Balance
- Gust of Wind 1/day (DC:14)
Sneak Attack: +1d6
Trapfinding

[B]Feats:[/B] 
1st: Least Dragonmark: Mark of Storm

[B]Skill Points:[/B] 44       [B]Max Ranks:[/B] 4/2
[B]Skills                   Ranks  Mod  Misc  Total[/B]
Appraise                   2    +3          +5
Balance                    3    +2          +5
Bluff                      3    +2          +5
Climb                      3    +1          +4
Diplomacy                  3    +2    +2    +7
Disable Divice             2    +3          +5
Forgery                    1    +3          +4
Gather Information         2    +2    +2    +6
Intimidate                 2    +2          +4
Jump                       3    +1          +4
Listen                     1    -1    +1    +1
Open Lock                  1    +2          +3
Perform: Oratory           1    +2          +3
Prof: Sailor               4    -1          +3
Search                     2    +3    +1    +6
Sense Motive               2    -1          +1
Slight of Hand             1    +2          +3
Spot                       1    -1    +1    +2
Swim                       2    +2          +4
Tumble                     3    +2          +5
Use Rope                   2    +2          +4

[B]Equipment:               Cost  Weight[/B]
Rapier                   20gp	2lb
Leather                  10gp	15lb
Dagger                    2gp	1lb
Backpack                  2gp	2lb
Arcane Signet Ring      150gp	
10 fishhooks              1gp	
50' Silk Rope            10gp	5lb
2 day Trail Rations       1gp	2lb
Waterskin                 1gp	4lb
[B]Total Weight:[/B]31lb      [B]Money:[/B] 2gp 9sp 10cp

                           [B]Lgt   Med   Hvy  Lift  Push[/B]
[B]Max Weight:[/B]                43    87   130   130   650

[B]Age:[/B] 24
[B]Height:[/B] 5'5"
[B]Weight:[/B] 140lb
[B]Eyes:[/B] Black
[B]Hair:[/B] Blue
[B]Skin:[/B] Tan
```
*Appearance:* 
Zandrick keeps his long black hair tied back in a ponytail while he works.  He is well dressed, but his clothing is functional as well as fashionable.  His piercing blue eyes are lit with the fire of life, and his warming smile and wit charm all who meet him.

*Personality*
Zandrick is a thrill-seeker and glory hound.  No task is to big, and no story is to big.  He sees himself a hero, and all to often finds that the powers that be are in his way more than they help him achieve his goal.  However, he wishes to make his own name, and not rely on the name of his house, or his newly gained dragonmark.  He is loyal to his friends, and has developed a bond with the Seawell community, particularly seeing himself as a hero in the eyes of the children there.  He has a way with people, particularly the ladies, and is quite sociable.  Fortunately, Zandrick is not all talk, and his quick wits have helped him get out of any number of jams.

*Background:*
Zandrick d'Lyrandar was always overlooked.  The eldest of two boys and a girl, he never manifested his dragonmark like his younger two siblings did.  Brandor, Zandrick’s father, tried not to show favoritism, but the House always looked for the marks as a sign of prestige, and showed favor on the younger two.  This was particularly more noticeable in Newthrone, where the Lyrandar were still establishing their power base.

With the other two playing house politics and soaking up the favors, Zandrick looked for other ways to make his name.  Brandor got him a position with Captain Doran of the Misty Maiden, one of the most skilled and renowned captains in the Lyrandar fleet.  Zandrick took well to the seas, and proved his worth several times to the Captain.

Unfortunately, Zandrick was not one for following orders to the letter, nor common sense.  He would often perform some bravely foolish stunt that drove the Captain nuts.  It didn’t help that he got results, single handedly ending a costly boarding mission by swinging over the crowd and disabling the opposing Captain with a single, lucky, blow.  Zandrick ate up the attention as the hero of the battle, despite the Captain chewing him out later for his foolish and dangerous stunt.

Zandrick enjoyed the glory and heroics of the war, though he preferred to find ways to disable his opponents instead of killing them when he could, or at least finding ways to end the conflict with as little bloodshed as possible.  Of course, he became apt at telling stories of his exploits as well, impressing the ladies of the port with his dashing tales of heroics, perhaps only slightly embellished.

Shortly after the war ended, Zandrick’s dragonmark manifested.  Zandrick decided to keep that quiet from his family, not wanting to be drawn away from his adventures at sea and back into the politics of the house.  However, after having irked several of the upper house members, Zandrick was sent for the “highly prestigious” position to establish the house in the city of Seawell.  There, he spent the past year and a half trying to establish a relationship with the sailors in the area.  Being given only enough money for a small house headquarters, with a small area in the back for him to live, he’s eeked out a living as a consultant and occasional sailor on some of the fishing vessels.  More recently, he’s bend holding classes for the young children, telling them stories of the sea (somewhat embellished), and teaching them some of the basics of sailing, that has given him some status and connection to the community.

Recently, he’s found himself attracted to a pretty young half elf by the name of Orana Vissea.  He finds himself thinking of her, and has become like an uncle to her five year old son Narran.  However, her husband, Herman, is a local fisherman, and also a good friend of Zandrick’s.  So, he’s held back his feelings, though he’s caught Orana glazing at him from a distance, and other signs that perhaps she finds him interesting as well.  Zandrick has found reasons to see many of the other women in Seawell as a result, trying to shake these feelings.  Having kept things fun, and casual, he’s become known as somewhat of a hearth throb, but no one has intrigued him like Orana

[sblock=goals]Likely a Rogue/Swashbuckler, potentialy heading into dualist.  We'll see, but he'll be a real seaworthy fella[/sblock][/sblock]

I have other ideas as well, so if you aren't thrilled with these two, I can formulate another, but I'd like feedback from you 

Also, what's your oppinion of Stormwrack material?  If neither of these two ideas suit you, I would like to try one from there, perhaps one of the races (there were 2 that appealed to me)


----------



## Lot (May 12, 2006)

```
[B]Name:[/B] Faolan Darr	
[B]Class:[/B] Fighter 
[B]Race:[/B] Human
[B]Size:[/B] Medium
[B]Gender:[/B] Male
[B]Alignment:[/B] Neutral Good
[B]Deity:[/B] Boldrei (Dol Dorn)

[B]Str:[/B] 16 +3 (10p.)     [B]Level:[/B] 1        [B]XP:[/B] 0
[B]Dex:[/B] 12 +1 (04p.)     [B]BAB:[/B] +1         [B]HP:[/B] 12 (1d10+2)
[B]Con:[/B] 14 +2 (06p.)     [B]Grapple:[/B] +4     [B]Dmg Red:[/B] XX/XXXX
[B]Int:[/B] 12 +1 (04p.)     [B]Speed:[/B] 30'(20') [B]Spell Res:[/B] XX
[B]Wis:[/B] 10 +0 (02p.)     [B]Init:[/B] +1        [B]Spell Save:[/B] +X
[B]Cha:[/B] 10 +0 (02p.)     [B]ACP:[/B] -4         [B]Spell Fail:[/B] XX%

                   [B]Base  Armor Shld   Dex  Size   Nat  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Armor:[/B]              10    +4    +1    +0    +0    +0    +0    15
[B]Touch:[/B] 11              [B]Flatfooted:[/B] 14

                         [B]Base   Mod  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Fort:[/B]                      2    +2          +4
[B]Ref:[/B]                       0    +1          +1
[B]Will:[/B]                      0    +0          +0

[B]Weapon                  Attack   Damage     Critical[/B]
Greatsword                +5     2d6+3      19-20x2
Shortsword                +4     1d6+3      19-20x2
Dagger                    +4     1d4+3      19-20x2
Dagger, thrown            +2     1d4+3      19-20x2
Shortbow                  +2     1d6           x3

[B]Languages:[/B] Common, Orcish

[B]Abilities:[/B] All simple and martial weapons,all armor, shields; Bonus Feats

[B]Feats:[/B] Weapon Focus: Greatsword; Power Attack; Cleave

[B]Skill Points:[/B] 16       [B]Max Ranks:[/B] 2/4
[B]Skills                   Ranks  Mod  Misc  Total[/B]
Knowledge(Local)           2    +1          +3
Riding                     4    +1          +5
Intimidate                 2    +0          +2
Spot                       2    +0          +2
Swim                       2    +3          +5

[B]Equipment:               Cost  Weight[/B]
Greatsword               50gp   8lb
Shortsword               10gp   2lb
Shortbow                 30gp   2lb
Quiver                   1gp    1/2lb
  Arrows (20)            1gp    3lb
Dagger(x2)               4gp    2lb
Scale Armor              50gp   30lb
Backpack		 2gp    2lb
Bedroll			 2sp    5lb
Rope, 50'		 1gp    10lb
Waterskin                1gp    4lb
Sack                     1sp    1/2lb
Whetstone                2cp    1lb
Rations, trail           5sp    1lb
Torches (2)	         2cp    2lb
Traveler's outfit	  -	 -	
[B]Total Weight:[/B]XXlb      [B]Money:[/B] 87gp 1sp 6cp

                           [B]Lgt   Med   Hvy  Lift  Push[/B]
[B]Max Weight:[/B]               <77   153   230   230   1150

[B]Age:[/B] 22
[B]Height:[/B] 6'2"
[B]Weight:[/B] 210lb
[B]Eyes:[/B] Brown 
[B]Hair:[/B] Brown 
[B]Skin:[/B] Pale
```
*Appearance:* Faolan Darr is a large, thickly-muscled young man with a thick jaw, broad nose, and kind eyes.  He has short, messy hair and usually wears a kind but slightly sad expression.  He wears humble clothing; usually a rough, cotton shirt, wool breeches, and his father's old black campaigning boots.  

*Background:* Faolan Darr, son of the semi-famous Rondarin Darr, was born and raised in Seawell.  His father, being off on adventures a great deal of the time, left child rearing to Faolan's mother, Odima.  When Rondarin returned home, he had little interest in his four children.  Only when Faolan came of age did Rondarin take interest, realizing he was strong enough to follow in his footsteps.  Faolan resisted at first, always being slightly afraid of his father, but soon started learning a great deal.  He learned his father was a talented warrior but also an arrogant bore and abusive wencher.  When his father requested Faolan go with him on an adventure, Faolan refused.  His father was never seen again.   Rondarin's fortune was split amongst Faolan and his three sisters.  His sisters used their share to aid them in significant doweries for marriage into fine families in Sharn.  Faolan, seeing that adventure only destroyed his mother's life, decided to open a tavern in Seawell.  Rondarin was not well-lked in Seawell and the community was not too pleased to see his son take their money.  The business folded quickly and Faolan was left with a few gold, a poor mother, and little choice but to pick up his sword and become an adventurer.


----------



## Bront (May 12, 2006)

FYI - I just revised both characters a bit (Backround changes mostly), which should give them both more ties to the comunity.  Let me know what you think DEFCON


----------



## Greatfrito (May 12, 2006)

DEFCON 1 said:
			
		

> Greatfrito:  You have a lot more specfic info of your character before he arrived in Seawell than after.  I'd suggest that it should be the other way around.  Why is he in Seawell?  Why hasn't he left?  What ties him to the community and why would he care to investigate the missing ships?  That kind of stuff would help me out tremendously.




No prob... let us _expand_ a bit...

*Regional Background*
[sblock]
_Where we left off..._



			
				Greatfrito said:
			
		

> It's been two years since then. Amycoth Dyne spent some time exploring the jungles of Q'barra, working odd jobs in the city, and generally enjoying himself. While he isn't great at being persuasive, Amy has taken quite a liking to some of the children in town, and has been teaching a few of them the art of battle.




Seawell had had its share of traders, shippers, and the ocasional Lhazaar pirate over the years, so when Mr. Dyne settled in at the inn and began casting about for information on a permanent residence, people only scoffed.  Though a young man, this newcomer still wore the marks of battle and adventure - the residents of Seawell had seen men like him before who claimed to want to settle down, but they never did.

Still, Mr. Dyne was persistant.  He showed a knack for battle and, in his first month in the town, was asked to lend a hand with some lizardfolk the militia was set to deal with.  Amycoth took quickly to the job and in the process earned the respect of a few of the guardsmen, one of whom was to become his closest friend in the town.

Symon Barr had served in the militia for quite a few years, but had never fought alongside someone quite as interesting as this Mr. Dyne.  He loved his stories, his personality, and how eager he was to led a hand when someone else was in need.  After Amycoth saved Symon's life in one of the more harried battles the bond of friendship was immediate.  Once the short crusade was complete, Symon dragged Amycoth home to meet his wife and sons.  A few days later Symon introduced one of his brothers to Mr. Dyne, and asked him if he needed a hand with his shipping business.  Though Amycoth didn't himself make an impression, the three of them worked out a deal and Amycoth had himself a legitimate place in the city.  Soon he bought himself a small cottage - barely more than a shack with a fireplace - close to the Barrs.

As time passed, Amycoth kept a fairly low profile in the town.  On occasion he took a break from his regular job as a porter and found himself by the side of the local militia on some duty that they didn't want to commit to fully.  In his free time though, his past caught up to him.  The children of the neighboring families - both Jhonas and Terrian Barr and some of their friends - began to get the former "pirate" to tell them tales.  Most of them Amycoth knew were poorly told, and poorly acted - he had never had a strong presence for storytelling - but the children loved them anyways, and he was as faithful to the truth as possible.  When he gave a few quick pointers one day as the children had a mock swordfight he became permantly enlisted as the children's "combat tutor" of choice.

It was through this ever-growing _swarm_ of young people that Amycoth met the young miss Menna Soldorak - a dwarven emissary present in Q'barra as an assitant negotiator for trade to the region.  Menna's son Kellak was one of Amy's star pupils before the two adults met.  Amycoth and Menna quickly bridged the racial gap (and an age difference of a handful of decades) and have had a steady romantic relationship for the past 8 months (something that some townsfolk look poorly upon, as do the other dwarves in the region).

Though at times he still longs for a life of adventure - he sometimes dreams of his days battling raiders or Lyrandar "pirate hunters" on the sea - Amycoth believes that he is actually acomplishing his goal of "settling down" here in Seawell.  He loves the town, and is interested in keeping it safe for his friends and neighbors.
[/sblock]


----------



## DEFCON 1 (May 12, 2006)

You guys are awesome.  I love how things have come together and have fleshed the town and surrounding areas out even further.  Assuming we all stay active through the first adventure I have planned, there are a number of other things laid out that things can progress towards.

Because of the hard and great work so many of you have put in to really flesh out your characters, I've gone ahead and selected my first batch of five that are in.  I've decided to expand the party to eight characters total, knowing that on any given day or week there will be one or two players away.  I know personally it makes things less fun for me when it's like a party of four but only two of us are posting back and forth on any particular day.  So hopefully having 8 players won't bother anybody.

After I announce these five, I'll have comments for those characters who remain unselected as of yet.  This isn't to say the character's definitely out... far from it... but it might just be one or two things that would help bring the character in to the greater whole.  With the backgrounds of five characters now becoming "canon", you also might have more concrete info on Seawell you can tie yourself into.  Feel free to continue tweaking your existing or submitting new characters as you desire.  The last three will probably be selected early next week.  Thanx all!

The five characters thus far:

*Ari Osten*  Human Hexblade  _[stonegod]_
*Garrick Yandson*  Human Rogue  _[Kralin Thornberry]_
*Jina Silversun*  Elf Swashbuckler  _[Rayex]_
*Khalia ir’Indari*  Human Archivist  _[drothgery]_
*Zan*  Changeling Wizard  _[Bront]_


Oh, and to answer stonegod's question... YES, each character will get two extra "fluff" feats in addition to what they currently are entitled to.  These should be used for more character-driven reasons than direct combat related stuff.  Many have already selected feats like these already (action point feats, aberrant dragonarks, research, skill focuses etc.) which I love.  Those can count towards your fluff totals.

Any further questions, comments... don't hestitate to ask!  Thanx again!


----------



## Bront (May 12, 2006)

I guess that means you liked it 

Zan it is.  Looking forward to it.


----------



## Kralin Thornberry (May 12, 2006)

DEFCON 1 said:
			
		

> Because of the hard and great work so many of you have put in to really flesh out your characters, I've gone ahead and selected my first batch of five that are in.  I've decided to expand the party to eight characters total, knowing that on any given day or week there will be one or two players away.  I know personally it makes things less fun for me when it's like a party of four but only two of us are posting back and forth on any particular day.  So hopefully having 8 players won't bother anybody.




Won't bother me at all!


			
				DEFCON 1 said:
			
		

> After I announce these five, I'll have comments for those characters who remain unselected as of yet.  This isn't to say the character's definitely out... far from it... but it might just be one or two things that would help bring the character in to the greater whole.  With the backgrounds of five characters now becoming "canon", you also might have more concrete info on Seawell you can tie yourself into.  Feel free to continue tweaking your existing or submitting new characters as you desire.  The last three will probably be selected early next week.  Thanx all!
> 
> The five characters thus far:
> 
> ...




Again, anyone who wants to, feel free to contact me to integrate backgrounds more.


			
				DEFCON 1 said:
			
		

> Oh, and to answer stonegod's question... YES, each character will get two extra "fluff" feats in addition to what they currently are entitled to.  These should be used for more character-driven reasons than direct combat related stuff.  Many have already selected feats like these already (action point feats, aberrant dragonarks, research, skill focuses etc.) which I love.  Those can count towards your fluff totals.
> 
> Any further questions, comments... don't hestitate to ask!  Thanx again!




Def, 

Are the feats going to be assigned or do we get to pick?


----------



## stonegod (May 12, 2006)

Kralin Thornberry said:
			
		

> Def,
> 
> Are the feats going to be assigned or do we get to pick?




In the original thread, it was just posted as part of your character design, i.e., you get to pick. Ari already has his two (Track and Skill Focus: Survival, not usual Hexblade traits---the better to monster hunt with! )


----------



## DEFCON 1 (May 12, 2006)

For the other characters currently on the docket...

Velmont:  Unfortunately, a changeling warlock former spy in hiding just isn't fitting in to this particular campaign.  Awesome character, and anywhere else (especially a more metropolitan campaign like a Sharn game for instance), and he'd be right there.  But in this one I'm just not feeling it.  Sorry man.  If you'd like to sumbit another idea though, I'm all for it.  You certainly have the creativity to come up with really cool stuff.

Shashara:  Now that you have an idea of some of the folks in Seawell, if you can tie your unnamed character into the town with a few more specifics, you'd be right there.  And to answer your question... the game is actually on dry land, so a seagull companion would do you more good than a dolphin.  I'd also need to a see a crunch breakdown as well please.  Thanx!

Greatfrito:  Amycothe is really darned close.  I think it's only because the updates are the most recent that I just need to sit on the character a bit before deciding, as well as figuring out if another fighter will be needed in game (my guess being yes).  Now that you know of at least five other characters in town, if you want to do last minute tweaking into the histories of the others, feel free.  Great work.

Ringmereth:  With the scenario starting with the town getting volunteers to find out what's up with the missing ships... a friendless hermit in a shack on the outskirts of town just doesn't seem to jive with the other characters unfortunately.  If you'd like to tweak to make Tavis more of a part of the community and thus make his helping out a little more cohesive to the story, go right ahead.

James Heard:  Right now, the only thing that's not making Nelson Luttin a shoe-in for the sixth slot is just a line or two about what his job, duty, or interest in town is that would give him his level of bard.  Once you have that, Nelson is in.  I want Seawell to be 40% infested with Luttin kin.  

Lot:  Something is still missing in my mind with your character of Faolan I'm sorry to say.  I think it's just because I'm not making a connection as to why he'd take up adventuring just because his tavern closed?  From what I'm getting from the bio, his father was an adventurer... probably went out on ships all the time to go to other parts of Q'barra to bring back gold and stuff... and no one in town (including his family) liked him very much.  So it begs the question why Faolan would then take after him after his tavern closed down.  I think I need to see more specifics of why Faolan did what he did before I can be ready to accept the character.  And to be perfectly honest, it also doesn't help that Greatfrito also has a human fighter in the works.  So you may want to tweak Faolan, but also submit another idea or two in a different vein.

Sphyh:  As I've mentioned in other posts, your past history is fine... but I'm more interested in the specifics of his year in Seawell than anything he did before then.  Otherwise the group becomes eight disparate characters all of whom have histories and desires elsewhere, outside of Seawell.  Thus their motivations to help the current situation become tenuous.  Also, as I've already selected a swashbuckler character, I'll have less of a need to select a second one (especially one that's a tiefling, which isn't really even an Eberron race).  Some tweaking would need to be in order before I'd be comfortable selecting Ison.  Thanx!

Hope these comments helped!


----------



## DEFCON 1 (May 12, 2006)

stonegod said:
			
		

> In the original thread, it was just posted as part of your character design, i.e., you get to pick. Ari already has his two (Track and Skill Focus: Survival, not usual Hexblade traits---the better to monster hunt with! )




Kralin, stonegod is right.  I've edited the initial post to add the line back in.  You actually are already there anyway, with your two feats being Action Boost and Relic Hunter.  To be honest, I'm not even sure what the Relic Hunter feat is, but it certainly sounds like it fits for your character's fluff history.  Thus, being a 1st level human you'll start with four feats (your two fluff feats being Action Boost and Relic Hunter).

And speaking of feats I'm not familiar with... stonegod, what is the Aberrant Dragonmark Gift feat?  I assume it's probably from one of the Eberron books (Races or Magic or Five Nations or something), but I don't remember it.  It's absolutely cool to have, cause I love it that one of the characters has an aberrant mark... I'd just like to know what it does.    Thanx!


----------



## stonegod (May 12, 2006)

DEFCON 1 said:
			
		

> And speaking of feats I'm not familiar with... stonegod, what is the Aberrant Dragonmark Gift feat?  I assume it's probably from one of the Eberron books (Races or Magic or Five Nations or something), but I don't remember it.  It's absolutely cool to have, cause I love it that one of the characters has an aberrant mark... I'd just like to know what it does.    Thanx!




It is from _Magic of Eberron_; it allows the use of the Aberrant Dragonmark 3/day (instead of 1/day). Felt that was appropriate for our scary hexer (one day, I'm going to take of that glove and make an intimidate check with that red/blue glowing hand. Oh yes, I will!).


----------



## stonegod (May 12, 2006)

Kralin Thornberry said:
			
		

> Again, anyone who wants to, feel free to contact me to integrate backgrounds more.




As noted in Ari's bg, I integrated Ari in the hunt for Garrick the first time with Citen. Ari may have had to track him down a few other times as well. I can imagine that Ari is not too thrilled with Garrick "sleeping with the enemy," but he would not press the issue as long as there was not direct evidence that S'dar was involved in any lizardfolk attacks. 

Kahlia's bg also mentions Garrick, so you may wish to integrate some of that.


----------



## Kralin Thornberry (May 12, 2006)

DEFCON 1 said:
			
		

> Kralin, stonegod is right.  I've edited the initial post to add the line back in.  You actually are already there anyway, with your two feats being Action Boost and Relic Hunter.  To be honest, I'm not even sure what the Relic Hunter feat is, but it certainly sounds like it fits for your character's fluff history.  Thus, being a 1st level human you'll start with four feats (your two fluff feats being Action Boost and Relic Hunter).
> 
> And speaking of feats I'm not familiar with... stonegod, what is the Aberrant Dragonmark Gift feat?  I assume it's probably from one of the Eberron books (Races or Magic or Five Nations or something), but I don't remember it.  It's absolutely cool to have, cause I love it that one of the characters has an aberrant mark... I'd just like to know what it does.    Thanx!





Mine comes from Races of Eberron (page 111 to be exact).  The definition they give is:  You possess great knowledge and of the relics and facts of ancient cultures of Eberron.  Get a +5 on Appraise/knowledge/bardic knowledge of Dhkarri (sp?) and Xen'darik cultures.

And I'll pick 2 others then as well.  I guess I overlooked the 2 "fluff" feats.  Sorry

Edit:  Just to keep in character, I picked investigate and improved intiative.


----------



## Lot (May 12, 2006)

DEFCON 1 said:
			
		

> Lot:  Something is still missing in my mind with your character of Faolan I'm sorry to say.  I think it's just because I'm not making a connection as to why he'd take up adventuring just because his tavern closed?  From what I'm getting from the bio, his father was an adventurer... probably went out on ships all the time to go to other parts of Q'barra to bring back gold and stuff... and no one in town (including his family) liked him very much.  So it begs the question why Faolan would then take after him after his tavern closed down.  I think I need to see more specifics of why Faolan did what he did before I can be ready to accept the character.  And to be perfectly honest, it also doesn't help that Greatfrito also has a human fighter in the works.  So you may want to tweak Faolan, but also submit another idea or two in a different vein.




Good point.  It might be a little too dramatic a shift from bar-owner to monster slayer, though depression or heartachehave made people do crazy things.  I was thinking of Faolan as kind of the reluctant hero, straight-man, not too exotic, and tied up in the town kind of guy.  I usually shy away from flashy, mysterious, or exotic characters because I know other players like to play them.  I, in turn, like to play off of them.  I was thinking that maybe Faolan became a cleric in opposition to his father's warrior ways.  I can abandon the tavern idea, though I did like how it tied Faolan to the community, and make his about family redemption and battling one's own destiny, as Faolan is a spitting image of his infamous father.  I also like mother as NPC in town angle, but it's up to you.  Let me know if you think these ideas are on the right track or should I start from scratch.  Thanks.


----------



## Velmont (May 12, 2006)

DEFCON 1 said:
			
		

> Velmont:  Unfortunately, a changeling warlock former spy in hiding just isn't fitting in to this particular campaign.  Awesome character, and anywhere else (especially a more metropolitan campaign like a Sharn game for instance), and he'd be right there.  But in this one I'm just not feeling it.  Sorry man.  If you'd like to sumbit another idea though, I'm all for it.  You certainly have the creativity to come up with really cool stuff.




No prob, I understand... I am a bit sad to see that character going away, but I was thinking and finally got osmething. The background is not complete, there is a few things that are bugging me, but here the draft as it is at the moment:



> My name is Matthew Loreman. Seawell, this is my town. I'm born here. It is situated by the side of the ocean. When you stand on the beach, you can see a pale trace in the see that follow the Peninsula. That stripe is the coral reef. A marvelous thing. My father once took me there, I,ve been able to swin among it. I was only six years old. It was marvelous. I keep a good memory of it, even if the things have turned bad at that day. I was swimming among the fish, looking at the coral when a strong current draged me in direction of the reaf. My small body couldn't fought it and I got crush on it. The coral cut my skin in many places. I was leaving a red trail of blood behind me. Small sharks got excited by the smell of blood. I could hardly breath and I thought it was my end. But at that moment, a creature appeared. At that moment, I was losing cousciouness, but I thought it was my end. But it was the opposite, that creature saved me. It was a dolphine. Twice the size of the sharks, none would have dared to attack the strong mammals. It took me and carry me back to teh boat, where my father was trying to push it toward me.
> 
> My father, Carl, told me I was looking bad, and I wasn't saved yet. The coral can be very poisonous and the cuts were deep. The strong current was pushing the boat toward the peninsula. That region is swampy and lizard folks are living there. In that time, the relation between the village and them was bad, but nothing compare to what we have seen recently. A little fight here and there, but rare was the death. Both found it was better to ignore each other. So my father wasn't that scared to land on the peninsula. He could run on the beach up to the village. But to his suprise, two lizardfolks was standing there. My father was scared and just couldn't move, as he didn't expect what would happen. Would they attack or would they let him go. To his surprise, they did either of them. One of them move toward my father and looked at my small body. My breath was already slow. I wouldn,t have survived the trip to the village. The lizardfolk took me gently and put me on the beach. My father was kind of paralyzed. The other lizardfolk dissapear in teh swamp to come back. They put some herb on the wounds. The took the vest of my father and did some bandage on my wounds. Then one cast a spell. The lizardfolk nod at my father and put an hand on his shoulder. At that moment, he knew I was out of danger. I spent the whole month in my bed, but my condition was only going better.
> 
> ...




I've written it down without even knowing how it would end. After the few paragraph, I saw him as a Druid, so I lead him that way. The race is most likely to be human. Except that, i still not go any idea of what stats he will get... well, most likely he will know how to swin.

I still need to read again the others characer. As they have flesh a lot of the things in the town, I just don,t want to contredict, and it might help me to flesh out some other rimportant events in his life. Also, I am quite sur ethere is many mistake that I miseed


----------



## drothgery (May 12, 2006)

Cool.

Bront -- I've added a budding friendship with Zan in Khalia's background, if that's okay.

DEFCON1 -- The Archivist is one of a great many new classes from WotC that are missing a starting gold value (at least the CWar classes got fixed in errata). So what should I use to equip Khalia?

Also, Khalia's background feats are Master of Knowledge (from Heroes of Horror) and Research (from the Eberron Campaign Setting). I've moved things around so now Investigator is a normal feat (along with Spontaneous Healer).


----------



## Greatfrito (May 12, 2006)

Kralin Thornberry said:
			
		

> Of course, the working was only a means to an end, giving Garrick his chance to explore the area around Seawell.  He was never gone very long, as he usually went out along, and others, like Citen, a town guard, would get worried, and even arranged a search party once when Garrick was late coming back into town.  Citen was worried that Garrick had rough afoul of the lizardfolk.





 Of all of the other characters, Garrick seems to be the one Amy'd be most likely to have contact with.  I'd imagine the easiest way would be to have had the two of them meet a few times when Amy was doing odd work for the town guard.  Citen could be another chum of Amy's, and the idea of a mad youth running around in the jungles by himself (or, more specifically, running around in jungles without inviting someone else!) would at least spark Amy's interest enough to try to strike up conversation, share some stories over at the Green Lilac, and generally check up on the young man to make sure he hasn't gotten himself killed.

Interested, Kralin?


EDIT: Oh, Defcon.  For the "flavor" feats I was considering Skill Focus(diplomacy), Skill Focus(Profession[sailor]), Athletic, Improved Unarmed Strike (Perhaps with Improved Grapple), or Endurance (Perhaps with the Expert Swimmer feat, available both in Stormwrack and the Lhazaar dragonshard #1 that Keith did a while back).


----------



## stonegod (May 12, 2006)

Greatfrito said:
			
		

> Of all of the other characters, Garrick seems to be the one Amy'd be most likely to have contact with.  I'd imagine the easiest way would be to have had the two of them meet a few times when Amy was doing odd work for the town guard.  Citen could be another chum of Amy's, and the idea of a mad youth running around in the jungles by himself (or, more specifically, running around in jungles without inviting someone else!) would at least spark Amy's interest enough to try to strike up conversation, share some stories over at the Green Lilac, and generally check up on the young man to make sure he hasn't gotten himself killed.




His contact with Citen/Garrick could have also had him run across Ari. So we would know of each other, but no necissarily have any more close dealings (such as the potential Amy/Garrick link).

Being the mercenary type, besides running into Garrick in the great missing locksmith hunt, he could have run into the others in several ways:

Kahlia: Possible protection/escort duty to one of the ruins; possible "clearing-out" duty for the same
Zen: Used his services when hunting a particularly difficult/strange monsters; been asked by Zen about strange creatures he has run into
The Twins: Unlike most of the transients, Ari is probably not staying at the Lilac; he is housed at the Tharashk chapterhouse. However, as the most popular tavern, he has stopped by and could have been pestered by the inquistive Jina about his travels and the monsters he fought.


----------



## drothgery (May 12, 2006)

I've added a little snippet to Khalia's background describing her relationships with the other PCs as I see them. If anyone has anything to add, just ask...


----------



## Velmont (May 12, 2006)

I've tried to put information of others background into mine. I have establish some relation with Garrik (from the time I've decided to be from the family who take care of the light house, I had already half the names of my family  ). He got a crush on my sister and I've talk to him a few time. I've already seen the twins and Amy at the Inn where Matthew buy some wine and cheese for the family. He knows Zan from childhood but for now, it doesn't seem to have devellop into some serious friendship. He seems to have no relation with Khalia, Ari or any other yet.

So I was asking what you are thinking about it. If you have some idea. I can do major change if you have interesting suggestion.

@DEFCON1: How do you like that idea of relation between a Lizardfolk and my character. I found it interesting, but I kept that lizardfolk some kind of outcast of his own society, with idea that looks like to differ and who doesn't seem to like speaking and opening himself. I left a door open to some kind of manipulation too from the part of the lizardfolk.


----------



## Bront (May 12, 2006)

drothgery said:
			
		

> Cool.
> 
> Bront -- I've added a budding friendship with Zan in Khalia's background, if that's okay.
> 
> ...



Seems strangely appropriate .

I'm generaly pretty open, and intend to write a little section for each player.  I just need to be a bit more awake (It's effectively 3 AM for me at the moment, 3rd shift).  Assuming it's reasonable, I have no problem having met, befriended, or whatever another character.  You're not getting more than friends, because Zan is a little too much reclusive geek to date yet .

Basicly, write stuff up, and I'll write stuff up, and we can comb it over to make sure it works.


----------



## Velmont (May 12, 2006)

Bront said:
			
		

> Seems strangely appropriate .
> 
> I'm generaly pretty open, and intend to write a little section for each player.  I just need to be a bit more awake (It's effectively 3 AM for me at the moment, 3rd shift).  Assuming it's reasonable, I have no problem having met, befriended, or whatever another character.  You're not getting more than friends, because Zan is a little too much reclusive geek to date yet .




Bront, if you want to include Matthew, my new character, in your background, I've suggested in it that we were childhood friends or at least we knew each other, but put nothing more after that on Zan, most likely lost him as he got more interest with his books and less with the boy from the lighthouse.


----------



## Bront (May 12, 2006)

Velmont said:
			
		

> Bront, if you want to include Matthew, my new character, in your background, I've suggested in it that we were childhood friends or at least we knew each other, but put nothing more after that on Zan, most likely lost him as he got more interest with his books and less with the boy from the lighthouse.



No, he's an approved character only snob 

Sure, write something simple in.  Maybe Zan failed miserably at swiming early on in life which lead to his more scholarly pursuits as far as limit testing.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (May 12, 2006)

As I mention in the first post, I'm usually not on weekends, so don't necessarily expect to see me again until Monday (unless I get lucky and find myself online with a free ten minutes or so).  To comment on a few quick things...

drothgery, use max standard cleric gold for your archivist.  Probably easiest way to do it.

Velmont, the new character is coming along... but unfortunately the one nix I have to put on it is that your family actually can't be the ones who run the lighthouse.  They're a plot thread... sorry, I should have made that clear.     You can certainly know the family... that's fine (in fact most people in town know the husband/wife/son/daughter who run the lighthouse), but I wouldn't explain too deeply who those four are (since they have plot ties already in place).  However, your stuff regarding knowing some of the friendlier lizardfolk in the area is fine though.

I'm still accepting new additional submissions from people, so go ahead and amend or submit.  I'll make the final decisions on the last three players probably either Monday or Tuesday.  Thanx all!


----------



## drothgery (May 13, 2006)

DEFCON 1 said:
			
		

> drothgery, use max standard cleric gold for your archivist.  Probably easiest way to do it.




Thanks. Khalia's got equipment now.

Micro-rant -- it's pretty much impossible to equip a 1st-level nobleborn character so that she looks the part. So Khalia doesn't have a noble's outfit or the jewelry to look the part, and has a mule (the 8 str character's best friend) rather than a horse.


----------



## Bront (May 13, 2006)

You get a set of appropriate clothing for free, and it doesn't count against weight, so if you're a noble, dress the part, it's an RP thing anyway.


----------



## drothgery (May 13, 2006)

Bront said:
			
		

> You get a set of appropriate clothing for free, and it doesn't count against weight, so if you're a noble, dress the part, it's an RP thing anyway.




This really wasn't specific to Khalia; it's a long-standing mechanical peeve of mine.

By the book, you need 100 gp worth of jewelry along with a noble's outfit (and a signet ring, but that's easily affordable) to avoid looking like an out of place commoner. And no 1st-level PC in a game with by-the-book starting gold (or even maximum theoretically possible by the book starting gold) can afford to spend that kind of money.


----------



## Bront (May 13, 2006)

Assuming you have no intention of selling it, I don't see that as a problem, more as flavor.  But I'm not the GM, so it's up to you.

Besides, if you're investigating ruins, do you realy want to do it in your sunday best?

Added to Zan's backgroung so far, Comments welcome:
*Zan's thought on others:*
*Kahlia ir'Indari* is an intriguing character.  More focused on religious truths than Zan is on factual truths, they still have found time to work together, and occasionally discuss various scholarly issues.  They share a budding friendship, which might even border on something more of each of them weren’t so focused on more scholarly pursuits.  Zan would love join Kahlia on one of her expeditions, but he’s never been asked, and hasn’t spoken up about his desire.

*Ari Osten* is all business when it comes to Zan.  Zan has had little dealings with the mercenary other than when Ari has requested info.  While dealing with the man has proven to be lucrative, it seems that there is little association with the man unless money is concerned.  He finds it odd that a man with such a limited scope of knowledge can keep himself so focused and is not bored by not expanding his horizons.

*Jango and Jina Silversun*, the elven twins.  Definitely a unique pair.  Zan actually got along with both of them fairly well.  Jango was quiet and studious, and Zan enjoyed chatting with him about magic, and investigating his different take on it.  Meanwhile Jina’s outgoing nature helped inspire Zan to push his own limits, and he found her company to be quite enjoyable, though they rarely had anything serious to speak of.  Despite good relations, Zan was never particularly close to either, considering them simply as friends he meets on occasion.

*Garrick Yandson* has had little contact with Zan, and most of it has been with Kahlia present, investigating the runes.  He knows of Garrick’s reputation as a treasure hunter, but beyond that and a few business meetings, he’s had no reason to seek out Garrick’s company.


----------



## Ringmereth (May 13, 2006)

Taviss Jarga
Class: Ranger 1
Race: Human
Hit Dice: 1d8+2, 10 HP
Initiative: +3
Speed: 30 ft.
Armor Class: 17 (10 +3 dex +3 armor +1 shield)
Base Attack Bonus: +1
Grapple: +3
Attacks: Longbow +5 (1d8, x3, 100 ft), Battleaxe +3 (1d8+2, x3), Quarterstaff +3 (1d6+2, x2), Dagger +3 melee or +4 thrown (1d4+2, 19-20 x2, 10 ft) 
Full Attack: Longbow +5 (1d8, x3, 100 ft), Battleaxe +3 (1d8+2, x3), Quarterstaff +3 (1d6+2, x2), Dagger +3 melee or +4 thrown (1d4+2, 19-20 x2, 10 ft)
Face/Reach: 5x5/5ft
Special Qualities: Favored Enemy (humans), Track, Wild Empathy, +2 resistance bonus on saves vs. disease
Special Attacks: n/a
Saves: Fort +4, Ref +5, Will +1
Abilities: Strength 14, Dexterity 16, Constitution 14, Intelligence 10, Wisdom 12, Charisma 8
Skills: Climb +4* [2], Handle Animal +3 [4], Heal +7 [4], Hide +7* [4], Move Silently +7* [4], Search +2 [2], Spot +5 [4], Survival +7 [4] (* = -1 in studded leather or with buckler, -2 with both)
Feats: Weapon Focus (longbow), Point Blank Shot, Self-Sufficent, Action Boost
Languages: Common
Alignment: Neutral
Deity: None
Gender: Male
Age: 26
Height: 5' 8"
Weight: 148 lbs

Inventory: 
Traveler's outfit (-)
Quarterstaff (-)
Longbow (75 gp)
60 arrows (3 gp)
Battleaxe (10 gp)
Dagger (2 gp)
Studded leather armor (25 gp)
Buckler (15 gp)
Bedroll (1 sp)
Hemp rope (1 gp)
Backpack (2 gp)
Gallon of ale (2 sp)
Trail rations x4 (2 gp)
Targath ring (5 gp)
Torch x3 (3 cp)
Flint and steel (1 gp)
Sack (1 sp)
8 gp, 5 sp, 7 cp

Appearance: Taviss Jarga's tough body is well-scarred from his military days with minor wounds, but he has little of the discipline he was once taught. His black hair and beard are both crudly trimmed, and his hands are dirty. He wears worn leather boots, a simple brown tunic and pants under leather armor studded with steel, and a belt; his dagger and axe are strapped to it, along with a small bag of his coin. A dull ring bearing a worn-down crest of Breland adorns his left hand, a token of his scouting days. His bow and quiver are strapped to his back over a knapsack filled with his possessions and a lightweight shield.

Personality: While unafraid to involve himself in the affairs of others, Taviss has seen too many friends die over years of war, and pushes away, physically or verbally, anyone who treats him as anything more than an ally. His language is blunt and unrefined, though he rarely talks more than he must. While he is no diplomat, he prefers to avoid violent confrontation with other humans, usually by keeping out of their way or staying out of their sight.

Biography: Taviss Jarga was born in rural eastern Breland to peasant farmers, and his family and village instilled in him a pride in his nation's traditions. He grew up an idealist, confident in the agricultural heritage of his country would be defended by Boranel's strong armies as war flared across Khorvaire. His hope did not wane when the wiry young man was conscripted into the military--he would have volunteered anyway. 

"We cannot stand by and allow Cyran aggression to rob defenseless Brelanders of their land, their homes, their lives!" his officer shouted at the hastily trained archery unit. Taviss, not experienced enough to take orders with a grain of salt, cheered and waved goodbye as his company squeezed with sparse personal goods onto lightning rail coaches. He had never seen any villages razed or villagers turned refuge near the Cyran border, but nor had he ever come within fifty miles of that line. 

A two days' march from the end of the rail line, Jarga's group and eight other units met a mixed force of cavalry skirmishers and shining warforged swordsmen. As his lieutenant urged them into easy range of the living constructs, Taviss' ideals began to crumble with the first of his nation's casualties in the engagement. He aimed and fired, he sent arrows flying into the flesh of the hostile horsemen, but when the Cyrans sent them running for reinforcements, his faith in Breland wavered. 

While a wise leader might encourage defeated troops with stirring speeches, displays of strength, or effective counterassualts, Tarviss' instead let his unit sit in the mud for a week while rallying forces to strike back with, letting the discouraged soldiers mull over their new experiences. Jarga's conflicting emotions of patriotism and disgust were superceded by simple fear: I don't want to go back out there. 

Back 'out there' was where he was bound, first to retailate against Cyre. It took only weeks for a truce to be reached and the two nations to ally against Karrnath, and Taviss found himself marching in ranks behind warforged; warforged who had sliced open the bodies of men who fit into his earliest memories, and now were only memories and hastily burried corpses. Many marches, battles, and dead friends later, the agile archer was tranfered by his commander to a scout unit. Taviss witnessed fewer battles spying under cover of darkness, but every time he returned to camp with information he remembered that his alliance was one with men who had killed his friends. That his country's war had taken lives for no purpose. 

The last word in needless deaths was spoken, of course, on the Day of Mourning, around the time that Taviss' weary partners crossed the Cyre-Breland border with reports on Karrnathi advances. As the towering gray clouds swept over the landscape behind him, the ranger stopped and watched a nation pass away, and as the wall of mist came to rest at the border, he knew that whatever had befallen Cyre was at the hands of other men. He quickly slipped away from his own men, and headed south, running parallel to the border.

Two days into his journey, the thoroughly traumatized scout ran across a Cyran family and a well-armed warrior who called himself a monster hunter. "Better to slay monsters than men," 
Taviss declared. He lent his bow and axe to their defense as they travelled to Q'barra, but he refused to stay among the Cyran enclaves in the jungles, angered by the reminder of the
 foolish wars of fellow men. He made his way with Ari the hexblade to a small town called Seawall, and promptly isolated himself from the goings-on of the town, prefering to lose himself in the jungle, hunt for food, and drink too much. 

The ranger's antisocial behavior was only mitigated by the inspiration Ari's diligent defense of the town provided. While tired of killing men, he was without moral objection to fighting murderous lizardmen, and began to patrol the outer fringes of Seawall. He consulted no one in town, asking for nothing in return for his vigilance, and similarily ignored all attempts to interefere with his watch. As months passed, they began to appreciate Jarga's protection, even as he was regarded suspiciously. When reports of delayed shipping reached his ears, his responsibility to Seawall led him into town to join Ari and other volunteers in investigating. 

- - - - - 

Hoping this is more in line with what you're looking for. The latter two feats are Jarga's 'flavor' feats.


----------



## drothgery (May 13, 2006)

Bront said:
			
		

> Besides, if you're investigating ruins, do you realy want to do it in your sunday best?




No, but when you're negotiating with the local authorities to get permission to investigate ruins, that's another story...

I went and put a courtier's outfit in her inventory, in any case.


----------



## Kralin Thornberry (May 13, 2006)

Greatfrito said:
			
		

> Of all of the other characters, Garrick seems to be the one Amy'd be most likely to have contact with.  I'd imagine the easiest way would be to have had the two of them meet a few times when Amy was doing odd work for the town guard.  Citen could be another chum of Amy's, and the idea of a mad youth running around in the jungles by himself (or, more specifically, running around in jungles without inviting someone else!) would at least spark Amy's interest enough to try to strike up conversation, share some stories over at the Green Lilac, and generally check up on the young man to make sure he hasn't gotten himself killed.
> 
> Interested, Kralin?




Yeah, I would be.

Like Def, I'm not online too much on the weekends, but I do get to check occassionally.


----------



## Velmont (May 13, 2006)

OK, here the version 2.2 of my background:



> My name is Matthew Loreman. Seawell, this is my town. I'm born here. It is situated by the side of the ocean. I swin in it since my youth. My father, Jenson, is a fisher and he has taught to every of his child how to swim since we were baby. I love to rush in the wave and fight against it. It is not given to everyone to do such. I remember Zan, before he start his study. He used to play with me. Once, I challenged him to beat me in a race in the waves. He got tired before we even did half the way. He almost drown when a wave hit him hardly. I've never dared to ask him again to swim with me after that accident. I don't think he would have eccepted anyway.
> 
> When you stand on the beach, you can see a pale trace in the see that follow the Peninsula. That stripe is the coral reef. A marvelous thing. My father once took me there, I've been able to swin among it. I was only six years old. It was marvelous. I keep a good memory of it, even if the things have turned bad at that day. I was swimming among the fish, looking at the coral when a strong current draged me in direction of the reaf. My small body couldn't fought it and I got crush on it. The coral cut my skin in many places. I was leaving a red trail of blood behind me. Small sharks got excited by the smell of blood. I could hardly breath and I thought it was my end. But at that moment, a creature appeared. At that moment, I was losing cousciouness, but I thought it was my end. But it was the opposite, that creature saved me. It was a dolphine. Twice the size of the sharks, none would have dared to attack the strong mammals. It took me and carry me back to teh boat, where my father was trying to push it toward me.
> 
> ...




For now, I havn't yet establish his stats, but I have a pretty good idea of the 'fluff' feats:

Endurence to represent his good swim skills.

Beast Totem [Basilisk]. It is just like Beast Totem [Gorgon], but I choosed the basilisk as it is a reptile. And even if it is not one of the magical beast suggested, it is among the magical beast in the Totem Companion feat, letting suppose you can have more than then the magical beast presented in Beast Totem feat description.


----------



## James Heard (May 13, 2006)

Revised and vastly added to background. Should work on the mechanicals a little bit later to flesh them out since the company that was supposed to show up tonight bailed on me.

*Nelson Luttin*
---
*Background *
   Seawell has been home to generations of Luttins, and it is most surely the home of Nelson Luttin. Of unknown origin and ethnicity, the Luttins have in varying degrees enlightened and disgraced the landscape of Seawell for decades. Some say that Luttins have distinctive features, dark eyes, a particular chin, a certain bearing - but the truth is that though you can sort of tell a Luttin by looking at them the simple fact of the matter is that Luttins are bad news, and they wear that bad news in everything they do. There a Luttin drunks, gamblers, ladies of ill-repute, a couple of cousins a little too close for conventional society - and there are also even darker Luttins, like Janias Luttin and the Luttin Gang, who preyed upon travelers and village-folk alike with a strangely consistent Luttin sense of matter-of-fact'ness that seems to hover on the tongue of even the youngest Luttin like a dirty word in church. Luttins have many detractors and opponents, people that the Luttin clan has swindled, committed adultery upon, sired children upon, beaten up, cheated at dice with, and some people just plain offended by their very nature. It can't change the fact that “Luttins are what slicks the mud that moves the wagons in Seawell" though, as the Luttin saying goes. If the Luttins left Seawell then it wouldn't be much of a town for their leaving. While many "newcomers" to Seawell have only lived in the town for a few decades, some say the Luttins lived in Q'Barra long before Newthrone was even founded, eking out an existence trading with the native lizard folk and passing pirates for whiskey and sniff, barely on the smiling side of civilized.

   All through Seawell you can see the Luttin lip, the Luttin jaw, have your purse stolen by mischievous young Luttin cousins, or be propositioned by not so young Luttin patriarchs. You can visit Janias Luttin up at his shack in the jungle and listen to him ramble on about all the women and gold he stole before his change of heart, or he met the love of his life, or the town pardoned him, or he killed his damned ol' daddy Nikree Luttin who made him evil mad his whole life. You can have you washing and cleaning done by a score or more of Luttin wives who all have something to say about each other and everyone and who need the extra coin to pay for the hordes of children beget upon them by their loutish, irresponsible, lazy Luttin husbands. If you find the Luttin husbands you'll find farmers, moon shiners, fishermen, cooks, and the heart of Seawell daily life entire. You also will find your wives and daughters leered at and commented upon, yourself beaten and cheated at with dice, a friend to drink you under the table with in your darkest hours, every single vice available in Q'Barra laid out like a roadmap of long-term Luttin connections, and some of the most loyal, cutthroat, and bloodthirsty friends you shall ever find. 

   Luttins, or so the stories go, were refugees from Cyre, or Breland, or Xen’drik where they were jewelers, mercenaries, pirates, prostitutes, or the lost heirs of Galifar. Some dark whispers even suggest that Luttins have rather more Elvish blood in them than any suspect, and that the Luttins represent some sort of "lost" dragonmarked House stripped of its place and ranks through dragon and giant magics best left to dark sorcery and moonless nights. In any case, Luttins can clearly trace their hand in each and every building in the entire town of Seawell and most of the bloodlines, through marriage or not, making the Luttins of Seawell nothing if not famous, or infamous, in their tiny corner of the world.  Some even say that Luttins brought the famous Seawell green ale recipe to Seawell from a hidden laboratory in Karnnath, and it _is_ true that Old Arnel Luttin was a bit wilier than the average Luttin and worked at the brewery - before he fell asleep at the furnace and burnt that building down. Nelson Luttin isn't the most distinguished Luttin, even in his own age group; at least since his cousin Arven accomplished the remarkable feat of becoming a father to three separate sets of twins last winter by three different embarrassed women, including his mum's best friend, after a particularly bad blow came in from the Dragonreach.

Nelson Luttin is a lad with large, oversized features surrounding a slightly build and intense-looking blue eyes. Despite earning a few suspicious looks from his pa when he was born, Nelson's large, luminous eyes and fine (for a Luttin) features have served him well over the years. Regardless of his heritage he has a singularly unsuspicious-looking face and that has vexed more than one townsperson in the past that have based their judgments on appearances. Nelson's Pa, "Big" Myck Luttin, runs Seawell's one and only taxidermy service, acts as a guide to unwary travelers into the jungle, repairs all manner of buildings and sea craft, holds Seawell's monthly cockfight in the large shed erected near the beach where he does his woodworking, and collects the mushrooms and rare herbs related to his Uncle Tebick's "farm" for a share of that business as well. As well as being a busy, hard-working honest Luttin, he has instilled upright Luttin values in all of his children. Two of Nelson's older brothers are in prison in Sharn for piracy, while the oldest slips in a few times a year with his crew to update Pa on how far they've come on springing them out.  All of Nelson's sisters, well except for little Marlee, are all fat and round, married off to luckless dupes to raise Luttin heirs and kinsmen. Nelson even had a twin once, or so he's told, but "he had the devils in him" and his mother drowned him before he could cause evils when he was a baby. Nelson is his Pa's constant strain and agony.

   Unwilling to "settle" for being a proud Luttin scion, do his Pa's will in collecting payments from villagers in Seawell who've run behind, go off with his brothers to enjoy the salty life of the Luttin "navy", or otherwise engage directly and completely in the Luttin penchants for larceny and clannishness it seems, Nelson Luttin might be the most uncommon sort of Luttin of all - his own man. No, that's not to say that Nelson can't twist a noose, bribe the mayor, put on the pegs and ravage the sea if he'd just wanted to but Nelson - or at least Nelson's Pa thinks so - Nelson's got some strange nut growing in his head that just seems to pace him apart and distance himself somewhat from many of the other Luttins. Now that doesn't mean that Nelson isn't family, Luttins are true to each other as pus n' plague forever, but unlike his cousin Arven (or even Dern) Nelson Luttin sometimes strikes worried conversations with elder Luttins sitting on the porches of their shacks at night about that most nebulous of Luttin concepts - his future.

   Nelson speaks with the peculiar and slightly adaptive drawl and slang of the entire Luttin clan. It contains a startling number of curse words derived from all over the world, piratical and agricultural references, and sometimes seems to be something of another language entirely to outsiders. Opposed to his elder's concerns, most outsiders agree that Nelson is a prototypical Luttin. He smokes, drinks, rolls the dice when he wants to, and has been caught with his cousins stealing pies and young girl's innocence enough times to fit into every common villager's perceptions of the Luttin clan entirely. Even his "tricks" as he calls them - snail hollers and Kyb' whispers - seem to only confirm rumors and fears about the Luttins in some people's minds, though he's been remarkably obtuse about where he learned them. 

   "They's jus' ticks and whistles all 'round you, “he’ll say, "can't you hear?" Most townsfolk agree that Nelson must have learned them from some of his more consternatious relatives living deep in the jungle, even though they can't rightly say when he'd have had time to run off and do that sort of learning. Some whisper that Nelson's powers are from a hidden dragonmark, though those with more sense roll their eyes at such fancies. He makes a rather random living, sometimes to be found at his Pa's house or hanging out with a female admirer or one of his cousins, and sometimes he earns his keep at one of the local inns and taverns displaying a suspicious-looking smile in his eyes at odds with his almost angelic appearance.

   Nelson is a bard, but a bard because that's really the only class that represents the overall verisimilitude in his every endeavor. He's a half-nick pinch in a fight, knows more about more things than almost anyone has any right to at his age, can whistle and click out a wildly varied assortment of spells, and "figures it out" with almost frightening clarity compared to most of his peers. He's not often thought of as the first person that any given townsperson will run to to fix a problem at his age, but he's often the second - because even when his fellows agree that he's not the _best _choice for the job he's often thought of as the person best able to make certain everyone _else_ accomplishes the job. Some people accuse Nelson of being lazy even (including his Pa), but Nelson simply smiles and shrugs it off. He can't help it if everyone else was cut out for workin' more than he, but he's not worried. Somewhere in the back of his head he's simply Luttin-certain that he's right and the rest of the world is wrong. 

   Nelson Luttin often appears around town looking like the very essence of a Luttin in his homespun hickory cloth pants worn and torn just below the knees, often shirtless or in the wide, off-white loose shirts common among the Luttin field men, wearing a beaten straw hat and shoeless. This is worn calculatingly to give the appearance of guilessness in his broad, honest-looking, sun-kept features. His over-large blue eyes peek mirthfully from beneath an enormous mop of sun bleached blonde hair. His nose is perhaps just a bit large and bent from scuffles with his cousins over the years and sits above a wide, expressive mouth would smile in a morgue opening to show a most remarkably white and straight (for a Luttin) set of perfect teeth. Though his accusers’ notions of slackery are often warranted, Nelson's hands belie that fact and show the hard usage of any other Luttin. Often fawning young girls can be found trying to straighten his cracked and split nails or combing his hair in the common rooms of the taverns, weaving braids containing charms into his hair as he sits seemingly placidly resigned to his nigh horrible fate, complacently shuffling dice or reading texts of surprising subjects and rare origin like books of Riedran poetry, or Zilargran romance novels.

   Tourists, foreigners and strangers are things that Nelson finds interesting and compelling.       
They speak with ridiculous notions about the jungle and Q'Barran life and spend coin as if it were running out of style on the most useless of things. He often follows them and watches them, delighting in their discomfort and bizarre personal habits. Usually if confronted he just shrugs and smiles, because what does it matter if he upsets some poor fool bound to go off with his head up his cloaca into the jungle and die soon? If they're pleasant, or pretty, or seem likely to have some easily recovered coin in the purses after the night imps finish sucking the juices out of their brains though, he often will attach himself to them further. Nelson appreciates people that think with their feet outside the mud sometimes, since he's known for that as well, and if their fool notions still get them killed, well then that doesn't make them any less interesting.

   Equally amusing to Nelson is the subject of religion. Why anyone should worship something as bizarre as a person they don't know, that tells them how to act and whom to associate with and how, is something that Nelson can't fathom. This has led to dire pronouncements about his fate from the South Wall Luttins, who run the Traveler's Church in Seawall and who are well known for their being "church Luttins" as they are disparagingly called by the rest of the family. It seems that there wouldn't be much problem with a Luttin-ran church within the family if it were only a way to collect tithes from the rest of town, but the South Wall Luttins seem to have actually been seduced by all the "teachin's and the prayin'". Or, as his Nelson's great grandpa Nikree was said to have often said, "A man that's got to have someone else's reasonin' to string someone up an' feed 'em to the devils ain't go _no_ reason teachin' to those more practical." Other Luttins are more pragmatic than Nelson and attend church occasionally, and a pretty face can draw him through a door no matter what might be in the room entire, but mostly they're a sacrilegious bunch of heathens that have as much need for religion as they do church-day finery.

*Character sheet*

Male (Q'Barra) Human Bard 1
CN Medium Humanoid
Init: +0 Senses: Spot +2 Listen +2

AC 10, touch 10, flat-footed 10
HP 8
Fort +2 Ref +5 Will +4
Spd 30 ft

S 10 (+0) D 10 (+0) C 10 (+0) I 16 (+3) W 14 (+2) C 14 (+2)

Feats: Bard Weapon Proficiency, Light Armor Proficiency, Shield Proficiency, Obscure Lore, Insightful Reflexes
Abilities: Bard Spells (4 0 Lvl/day), Bardic Knowledge +8, Bardic Music 1/day
Skills: Bluff +4 (2), Decipher Script +5 (2), Perform +3 (1), Spellcraft  +5 (2), Use Magic Device +6 (4), Survival +4 (2), Swim +2 (2), Use Rope +2 (2), Profession: Sailor +6 (4), Craft: Architect & Engineering +7 (4), Intimidate +5 (3), Knowledge: Local +7 (4), Knowledge: Geography +5 (2), Gather Information +4 (2)
Languages: Common, Draconic, Riedran, Giant

I'm sort of stressing out on how to roll Nelson out with feats a bit, and whether or not I should flip his Int and Charisma scores to reflect what an utterly endearing Luttin he really is.


----------



## Bront (May 14, 2006)

Velmont, I like how you worked Zan into Matthew's background.  Seems about right.


----------



## Rayex (May 14, 2006)

I'll take Dash and Acrobatic for the Fluff feats, seems to suit Jina nicely!


----------



## MavrickWeirdo (May 14, 2006)

The other game is going slowly, so I will throw my hat in on this one.




> Most Distinguished Master Shipwright Tredecker
> 
> I am pleased to remind you that in three weeks I will have completed a full five years of service here in Seawell, Q’Barra. I am once again writing you because this “community” still does not have the most basic of amenities such as a House Sivis message station.
> 
> ...



This letter was sent out a month ago on one of the last ships to come into port


----------



## Velmont (May 14, 2006)

Here my stats. not completed yet. I am not sure what I'll do with my two other feats. I would like to make him a great summoner, and so the Ashbound feat is very interesting, but the philosophy behind it is less and I am not even sure I would have accesed to it anyway at start.

Also, my animal companion will be a medium viper. I'll add a paragraph to my background on how I have met it.

I also need to do my equipement.


```
[B]Name:[/B] Matthew Loreman	
[B]Class:[/B] Druid
[B]Race:[/B] Human
[B]Size:[/B] Medium
[B]Gender:[/B] Male
[B]Alignment:[/B] Neutral Good
[B]Deity:[/B] Respect Balinor and Boldrei

[B]Str:[/B] 10 +0 (02p.)     [B]Level:[/B] 1        [B]XP:[/B] 0
[B]Dex:[/B] 10 +0 (02p.)     [B]BAB:[/B] +0         [B]HP:[/B] 10 (1d8+2)
[B]Con:[/B] 14 +2 (06p.)     [B]Grapple:[/B] +0     [B]Dmg Red:[/B] XX/XXXX
[B]Int:[/B] 12 +1 (04p.)     [B]Speed:[/B] 30'(20') [B]Spell Res:[/B] XX
[B]Wis:[/B] 16 +3 (10p.)     [B]Init:[/B] +0        [B]Spell Save:[/B] +X
[B]Cha:[/B] 12 +1 (04p.)     [B]ACP:[/B]  -X        [B]Spell Fail:[/B] XX%

                   [B]Base  Armor Shld   Dex  Size   Nat  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Armor:[/B]              10    +0    +0    +0    +0    +0    +0    10
[B]Touch:[/B] 10              [B]Flatfooted:[/B] 10

                         [B]Base   Mod  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Fort:[/B]                      2    +2          +4
[B]Ref:[/B]                       0    +0          +0
[B]Will:[/B]                      2    +3          +5

[B]Weapon                  Attack   Damage     Critical[/B]
XXXXXXXXXX                +X     XdX+X      XX-20xX


[B]Languages:[/B] Common, Druidic, Draconic

[B]Abilities:[/B] 
All druidic weapons, light and medium armor, shields
Animal companion 
Nature sense 
Wild empathy (+2 to roll)

[B]Feats:[/B] 
Beast Totem [Basilisk]
Endurence
XXX
XXX

[B]Skill Points:[/B] 24       [B]Max Ranks:[/B] 4/2
[B]Skills                   Ranks  Mod  Misc  Total[/B]
Concentration              3    +2          +5
Handle Animal              2    +1          +3
Heal                       1    +3          +4
Knowledge(Nature)          3    +1    +2    +6
Listen                     2    +3          +5
Profession(Fisher)         4    +3          +7
Spot                       2    +3          +5
Survival                   3    +3    +2    +8
Swim                       4    +0          +4

[B]Equipment:               Cost  Weight[/B]
XXXXXXXXXX               XXgp   Xlb	
[B]Total Weight:[/B]XXlb      [B]Money:[/B] 80gp 0sp 0cp

                           [B]Lgt   Med   Hvy  Lift  Push[/B]
[B]Max Weight:[/B]               <33    66   100   200    500

[B]Age:[/B] 21
[B]Height:[/B] 5'8"
[B]Weight:[/B] 151lb
[B]Eyes:[/B] Green 
[B]Hair:[/B] Brown 
[B]Skin:[/B] Pale
```


----------



## Velmont (May 15, 2006)

I got a question on the Eberron druids: Are every druids a member of one of the six circle?


----------



## MavrickWeirdo (May 15, 2006)

Velmont said:
			
		

> I got a question on the Eberron druids: Are every druids a member of one of the six circle?




Simple answer, "No"

There is a specific druid tradition (The Gatekeepers) that split into a number of smaller groups, some groups are named in the ECS, some are not. 

There is a seperate Valenar Elf druid tradition which focuses on the Valenar Mounts.

There is a seperate Halfling druid tradition.

So as with most parts of Eberron, you can be part of a tradition, or not, as you choose.


----------



## stonegod (May 15, 2006)

MavrickWeirdo said:
			
		

> So as with most parts of Eberron, you can be part of a tradition, or not, as you choose.




Most of the tradition (sans the Gatekeepers) in the ECS are Eldeen Reaches sects primarily, anyway. Out this far from where the primary Dhakani empire was, the Gatekeepers would be scarce as well. Probably local traditions dominate in Q'Barra.


----------



## Bront (May 15, 2006)

Yes, the traditions are not required, more an optional flavor thing.

Keep in mind the RP restrictions on some.  In particular, the Ashwoods have a cool feet, but the RP restrictions would not let you be in our party because someone casts magic (Divine or Arcane, doesn't matter, it's all bad, which is ironic for a druid).


----------



## Velmont (May 15, 2006)

Bront said:
			
		

> Keep in mind the RP restrictions on some.  In particular, the Ashwoods have a cool feet, but the RP restrictions would not let you be in our party because someone casts magic (Divine or Arcane, doesn't matter, it's all bad, which is ironic for a druid).




Yeah, I would like to have my druid be a good summoner, and the Ashbound feat is very interesting, but I don't like the roleplay restriction that come with it, it doesn't fit what I already written in my background, where Matthew was spying on the twins to see some magic. He is fascinated by it and I don't see him starting a crusade against the magic (and it told too in the feat description, against settlement! )


----------



## DEFCON 1 (May 15, 2006)

Thanx to everyone who posted additional stuff over the weekend.  I've made my final decisions on the last three characters, and it was a difficult one.  In the end I just had to go with my gut on what would work best for the group, and the adventure the party is going on.  If you weren't selected, my sincerest apologies for all your hard work, and you'll definitely be on my "to call" list should I need to bring in another character at a later point.

My last three selections are as follows:

Amycothe Dyne [Greatfrito]
Nelson Luttin [James Heard]
Taviss Jarga [Ringmereth]

For you three new selections as well as my previous five... I have put up a Rogue's Gallery thread which I'd love if you could all post your characters to.  Please post ONLY your characters (history, appearance, crunch sheet) to that thread so that we can keep it clean.  All questions/comments should be made over here.  This way the thread will only consist of the eight character posts for easy viewing.

I'd also like to let you all know of the posting conventions I'd like to use once the game begins.  It's standard PbP conventions really.  Please select a dialogue color for yourself if you haven't already.  All in-character dialogue should be in quotes and in that color.  All of your character's thoughts should be in _italics_.  All descriptions and such should be in standard white.  All out-of-character (OOC) info you need to use in-post should either be prefaced by OOC:  or you can put it in an sblock for any hidden views.

An example is thus...

*********

"Where are you going?" Bob shouts, as the water level rises.  _I'm so dead._

OOC:  How fast is the water rising in the trap? 

**********

Rolling dice can be done one of two ways (whichever is best for you personally).  Either you can roll using invisible castle and link the rolls in your post, or you can have me roll for you.  I myself don't use invisible castle for games I GM... I just use a random number generator and write out the results in-game.  If you are afraid of me "cheating" on rolls... then you can roll them yourself.      Otherwise, I'd be happy to do them.

Finally... for drothgery... go ahead and select as much jewelery and outfits as you need to fluff your character.  I won't count it against your total starting GP (but I also won't let you sell it all for spending money either.)  

Thanx much everybody, and I hope you all have a lot of fun.  I'll be starting the game once we're all in place, everyone has posted and finalized their characters, and any further history tweakings to account for the new players has taken place.  I'm guesing either Wed or Thu.


----------



## Velmont (May 15, 2006)

Just too bad... two nice characters that had a good potential. I dunnot know if I'll ever have the chance to play them.

Good game to everyone!


----------



## drothgery (May 15, 2006)

DEFCON 1 said:
			
		

> Finally... for drothgery... go ahead and select as much jewelery and outfits as you need to fluff your character.  I won't count it against your total starting GP (but I also won't let you sell it all for spending money either.)




_Sell_ a Maria Vanatar original? How _could_ she?   

(More seriously, she's probably only dragging around one dress that's suitable for court, and it's certainly not what she normally wears, though for flavor purposes, most of what she carries looks nicer than standard-issue, but offers no mechanical benefit).


----------



## stonegod (May 15, 2006)

Congrats to everyone, and best wishes to those that did not make it this time around.

Ringmereth: I just noticed your tie to Ari in your background; I'll try to flush out his connection later tonight/tomorrow.

Everyone else: I love everyone's high opinion of Ari.  He, of course, has nothing against you all; he is just doing his job.


----------



## Bront (May 15, 2006)

Amycothe Dyne [Greatfrito]
Nelson Luttin [James Heard]
Taviss Jarga [Ringmereth]

Cool, I'll tie them in in my background 

Velmont, you'll find a game for them.  I've been looking for a game for Zan for a while, it finaly happened


----------



## James Heard (May 15, 2006)

Cool, I'll try to finish the character and see about working everyone into the Luttin lifestyle by sometime tonight. This weekend got a little more hectic than I expected so I wasn't able to do as much as I thought. Damned mothers...why do they need a day anyways?


----------



## Velmont (May 15, 2006)

Bront said:
			
		

> Velmont, you'll find a game for them.  I've been looking for a game for Zan for a while, it finaly happened




Yeap, but I had a good feeling for this game. And with the crash, I have seen 4 of my games dying, and many others are slowing down. At least, LEW is still running well, I would have hate to lose Rinaldo.


----------



## Kralin Thornberry (May 15, 2006)

DEFCON 1 said:
			
		

> Rolling dice can be done one of two ways (whichever is best for you personally).  Either you can roll using invisible castle and link the rolls in your post, or you can have me roll for you.  I myself don't use invisible castle for games I GM... I just use a random number generator and write out the results in-game.  If you are afraid of me "cheating" on rolls... then you can roll them yourself.      Otherwise, I'd be happy to do them.




I prefer that *YOU* roll for me.  

And congrats to the rest of the party.


----------



## Greatfrito (May 15, 2006)

Yeah, I'll second the "YOU roll for me" sentiment... but because I'm lazy (and overly trustworthy!)



EDIT: Jus had to add, "In soviet Russia, DICE roll YOU."


----------



## Rayex (May 15, 2006)

Yeah, I trust you with my rolls as well!


----------



## drothgery (May 15, 2006)

I always handled all the rolls when I was DM of PBP games, and I really never expected anything different here.


----------



## stonegod (May 15, 2006)

<Bad Scottish accent>_You canna takea mee dice, but 'u canna never takea mee freedom!_</Bad Scottish accent>

DM rolling is fine by me.


----------



## James Heard (May 15, 2006)

Roll away, I don't even like rolling dice. It's a necessary evil.


----------



## Bront (May 15, 2006)

The only time I ever roll dice is for mild flavor, and that's not likely with Zan (Meaningless perform checks, and the like).  I prefer you rolling as well.


----------



## Greatfrito (May 15, 2006)

Okay, just wanted to run some "Character Interaction" stuff by everyone before I make my post to the Rogue's Gallery.  Here goes (and tell me if things should be changed):

Character Interactions

Garrick:

	Though not a common "student" of Amy's, the young Garrick Yandson struck up his interest one day when the search party that Amy was lending a hand with found the boy and heard his stories of adventuring in the wilds.  Though he disapproves of what the boy does - thinking it "foolhardy" - Amy finds himself feeling a strange kinship with Garrick.  He's bought the boy a drink on a few occasions, eager to hear the stories the youth can share.  The two are on fairly decent grounds, and Amy asks around the town guard every now and again to make sure Garrick isn't getting into trouble.

Ari:

	Amycoth has had a few run-ins with Ari Osten throughout his time in the city.  The two of them have often turned up on the same jobs when they're open-call or for the city, and while Amy doesn't quite see eye-to-eye with the slightly-younger man, they get along okay.  Amy just doesn't really trust the man's zeal and eagerness to erradicate "monsters".

Taviss:

	Amy's heard stories of an ex-soldier wandering the wilds, "protecting" the town.  While he's impressed with the tales, the concept of living on the fringes of society, away from any social contact, bothers him.  He's never actually met Taviss, but from what he's heard he doesn't think the man's probably all there.

Jina:

	Though he's run into the twins, and heard a bit about their talents, Amy's never really approached them.  Just hasn't seen a need, and they've never really been in a place where he's talked to them.  Amy is indifferent to the twins.

Khalia:

	As a man without a real dedication to a faith, let alone the Flame, Amycoth has stayed away from the investigator.  He's brushed shoulders with her a few times at the Inn, and been interrogated (there isn't really another word for it) about his knowledge of the supernatural a few times.  Amy feels a bit uncomfortable around the woman, but is otherwise indifferent towards her.

Zan:

	Zan just isn't someone whom Amycoth would know.  "Library" is a word that Amy avoids, seeing it as a bit pointless.  He'd rather hear a story told then read an old tome.  Amy has never met Zan before, or, if he has, it didn't stick in his mind.


----------



## stonegod (May 16, 2006)

Greatfrito said:
			
		

> Ari:
> 
> Amycoth has had a few run-ins with Ari Osten throughout his time in the city.  The two of them have often turned up on the same jobs when they're open-call or for the city, and while Amy doesn't quite see eye-to-eye with the slightly-younger man, they get along okay.  Amy just doesn't really trust the man's zeal and eagerness to erradicate "monsters".



This works, but I want to point out that Ari is not monomonacial in his hunt for monsters. He doesn't like them, and he likes getting paid to hunt them, but he tries to convey a sense that he does it to protect people.


----------



## James Heard (May 16, 2006)

*Tentative Player Character Hooks and Views*

Amycothe Dyne [Greatfrito]
[sblock]
As a former pirate, Amycothe is good people. I bet half the children seeking him out are Luttins, because everyone knows that pirates are the toughest and strongest fighters anywhere. Nelson's older brothers are pirates, and Amycothe probably has heard one tale or another involving some ship that they've sailed or preyed upon. Even Nelson spent some time in his youth wanting to be a pirate. Pirates are the firemen and astronauts of Luttin-dom. He's a celebrity. [/sblock]

*Taviss Jarga Breland Wild Man/Ex-Soldier [Ringmereth] *
[sblock]
Nelson probably resents Taviss a little bit, because it's hard to be a local hero when war heroes show up in the tavern. He probably thinks he's more than a little bit crazy too though, because he's got a bone to pick with the lizards and that's like toeing an ant's nest without shoes on mostly. Still, if he's gonna make himself an enemy of the lizard folk he's worth keeping an eye on, if only to make sure his fool killin' doesn't bring death upon the town and Nelson's family.[/sblock]

*Ari Osten Human Hexblade [stonegod]*
[sblock]
Ari is another foreigner with manners that seem dangerous to Seawell, though if he's been approached by Luttin pa's as a potential suitor he's probably seen as more stable (or at least wealthier) than Taviss. Luttins don't quit though, so he's doomed to marry one of Nelson's cousins eventually. The amorphous and powerful coven of Luttin wives probably has nagged every Luttin in the country to put in a word for this daughter or that, and Nelson's not immune to that. He could know Ari simply out of a sense of duty to warn him to leave Q'Barra while he still can, or he could be trying to convince Ari that five years isn't that long to wait for his little sister to grow up enough to get married. I suppose it depends on how rich Nelson thinks Ari might be.[/sblock]

*Garrick Yandson Human Rogue [Kralin Thornberry]*
[sblock]
Garrick's an outsider of a sorts, but he's been here long enough that he's establishing roots of the sort that Luttins understand. Plus he's got a larcenous streak, which makes him a more interesting person within the Luttin mentality than a lot of other kinds. It's also possible that one of the reasons Garrick travelled to Seawell in the first place could have been because his family did business with the Luttin clan in some way. If he's some sort of kin from another city then it would explain why he isn't being barraged by moon-eyed Luttin teenage girls.[/sblock]

*Jina Silversun Elf Swashbuckler [Rayex]*
[sblock]
At least Nelson is probably the best looking Luttin that she's watched grow up into adulthood and suffered the annoyance of being asked rude questions about the nature of elvish sexuality by. He probably wasn't serious either, just being annoying to see someone scowl. She might even have been Nelson's swordwork teacher. Thanks to her low wisdom score, Nelson probably thinks she's hopelessly naive about a lot of things. He might think it has something to do with her being a twin, because "twins are weird, add those ears into the mix n' they's gotta have some issues."[/sblock]

*Khalia ir’Indari Human Archivist [drothgery]*
[sblock]
Nelson probably isn't very impressed with Khalia and the feeling's likely mutual unless she's got a serious case of the jonesing for bad boys. On the other hand, if anyone's likely to be know odd bits of knowledge about the area and not-quite-useless trivia, it's Nelson. She might have been compelled to seek him out for those rare bits that complete the picture she's building in her head of the area already, and had to suffer through the agony of bargaining with him when all he wanted her to do is "show a little leg."[/sblock]

*Zan Changeling Wizard [Bront]*
[sblock]
Zan and Nelson probably have a lot in common, but Zan's been away long enough and is studious enough that they probably don't mix with each other much. Nelson and Zan might have a childhood history together, or at least overlapping childhood histories, because it would probably be REALLY HARD to be a changeling kid in Seawell without dozen Luttin malcontents always pestering you to join in on their adventures. [/sblock]


----------



## Ringmereth (May 16, 2006)

Thanks for selecting Taviss; I always enjoy bringing a concept to fruition. I'm just fine with the DM taking care of my rolls; that's how I've always played PbP and find that rolling one's own dice distracts from the immersion.

I also appreciate all these connections between characters. I'll come up with a list of Taviss' views on everyone else soon enough, and stonegod, if you want to talk about our characters' link, feel free to reach me at "timbaird41" via AIM.


----------



## stonegod (May 16, 2006)

Ringmereth said:
			
		

> stonegod, if you want to talk about our characters' link, feel free to reach me at "timbaird41" via AIM.




Probably won't be today; work related things tonight.


----------



## drothgery (May 16, 2006)

I've updated Khalia over in the Rogue's Gallery thread to add some commentary on the second set of PCs.


----------



## stonegod (May 16, 2006)

drothgery said:
			
		

> OOC: She looks quite a bit like Amy Acker ('Fred' from Angel), actually.



I'm in love with her already.


----------



## stonegod (May 16, 2006)

drothgery said:
			
		

> I've updated Khalia over in the Rogue's Gallery thread to add some commentary on the second set of PCs.




Ditto--Ari is up, with commentary.


----------



## Greatfrito (May 16, 2006)

stonegod said:
			
		

> This works, but I want to point out that Ari is not monomonacial in his hunt for monsters. He doesn't like them, and he likes getting paid to hunt them, but he tries to convey a sense that he does it to protect people.



 Ooops, my bad.  Still, if you don't mind, I'd like to keep it as an in-character misconception.


----------



## stonegod (May 16, 2006)

Greatfrito said:
			
		

> Ooops, my bad.  Still, if you don't mind, I'd like to keep it as an in-character misconception.




That's fine; I just want to make sure the *players* know the difference.


----------



## Bront (May 16, 2006)

Added to Zan:
Background:

Zan’s openness about his changeling nature has oddly eased the town’s mind about him considerably, perhaps in the better the evil you know than the evil you don’t know sense, but none the less, he finds he is tolerated with much less suspicion, particularly since his apprenticeship with the well respected Allustar, than he’s seen and read about changelings, or worse, suspected changelings, in other towns, particularly small ones like Seawell.

About Others:
*Amycothe Dyne* is a name Zan’s heard in Seawell, but never met the man personally.

*Nelson Luttin* was nothing but trouble, or at least that’s what Zan’s parents used to tell him.  Nelson wasn’t as studious as Zan, but he could hold a nice conversation when they were younger.  Zan though, knew well that a changeling hanging out with a Luttin would make the town even more suspicious of them than they might otherwise be.

*Taviss Jarga* is an associate of Ari’s, but not someone well known to Zan, and he has had little direct dealings with him.


BTW, I love Khalia's comment about having anything more than friendship with Zan to be absurd quite funny, mostly because it sounds like she's in denial


----------



## drothgery (May 16, 2006)

Bront said:
			
		

> BTW, I love Khalia's comment about having anything more than friendship with Zan to be absurd quite funny, mostly because it sounds like she's in denial




Exactly.


----------



## Bront (May 16, 2006)

drothgery said:
			
		

> Exactly.



And Zan's just too busy to notice, which is perfect 

We'll see how it developes in game


----------



## DEFCON 1 (May 16, 2006)

This is the stuff I love... seeing characters built from the ground up and come alive in everyone's mind... interacting with each other, caring about each other.  It's awesome.  And in a purely selfish way, it's also because the more connection you all have with these characters you are creating, the less likely you will just let them float away and stop playing them, which is the biggest problem with PbP games.  So many characters are so disposable that on the first hiccup, the game is abandoned.  Hopefully if we can make the game have more depth than that, we'll all want to keep playing.

On another note... for those of you wondering just where the town of Seawell is... on Page 197 of the Eberron Campaign Setting book on the Q'barra map... Seawell is on the small outcropping where the 'A' in the word Adderport is printed.  Approx. 85-90 miles northeast of Pitchwall.  And the ruins are found about 8-10 miles inland into the jungle proper.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (May 16, 2006)

One other quick thing for drothgery... you've spelled your character's name two different ways numerous times.  Throughout your bio, it's listed as both 'Khalia' and 'Kahlia'.  Do you have a preference as to which one is the right spelling?

And all that remains for the Rogue's Gallery is Nelson's and Garrick's entries.  As soon as those are up, I'll get us started.

And speaking of starting, because of the disparate relationships amongst the lot of you, I won't be starting with one entry that encompasses everybody at once (none of this "all eight of you are sitting around the Green Lilac when a man walks in with a request" stuff).  I'll instead have seperate entries for different small groups which will eventually merge into the party proper.  So if you don't see your character in an entry here at the beginning, assume that you aren't there, and that your entry will be arriving soon enough.     The party will come together as a group soon enough.


----------



## drothgery (May 16, 2006)

DEFCON 1 said:
			
		

> One other quick thing for drothgery... you've spelled your character's name two different ways numerous times.  Throughout your bio, it's listed as both 'Khalia' and 'Kahlia'.  Do you have a preference as to which one is the right spelling?




It's supposed to be Khalia.


----------



## Bront (May 16, 2006)

DEFCON 1 said:
			
		

> "all eight of you are sitting around the Green Lilaclibrary when a man walks in with a request"



Fixed it for you, will that work better?   

Looking forward to this.


----------



## James Heard (May 17, 2006)

Nelson added to Rogue's Gallery and completed.


----------



## drothgery (May 17, 2006)

James Heard said:
			
		

> Nelson added to Rogue's Gallery and completed.




Did you mind me turning the "church Luttins" into followers of one of the puritan sects of the Silver Flame?


----------



## James Heard (May 17, 2006)

It's not "The Traveler's Church", but the "Church of the Traveler" - one of the Dark Six...  Though I imagine they're a little less rabid about their beliefs than your average assassin cult or something. I thought it would be appropriate for a bunch of people who were a bunch of pirates, thieves, and ne'er-do-wells. They might have Silver Flame regalia up though, lending to some confusion. It would be a really funny misunderstanding if Khalia _thought _ they were simply sincere advocates of the Silver Flame though, because the Luttins thought Khalia was an emissary from "the main Church of the Traveler" wherever that might be.  Luttins are CN after all, and it's not as if they're likely to have had any real religious training. They probably set up their church simply because the old one shut down, or there wasn't enough singing in the other one, or the other church doesn't allow people to come in with their hunting lizards.


----------



## Greatfrito (May 17, 2006)

James Heard said:
			
		

> It's not "The Traveler's Church", but the "Church of the Traveler" - one of the Dark Six.




I'm really liking how misreadings of other people's character bios is leading to interesting in-character misunderstandings.


----------



## Bront (May 17, 2006)

How do we know the church of the Traveler isn't a fundimentalist movement of the Silver Flame?


----------



## stonegod (May 17, 2006)

Greatfrito said:
			
		

> I'm really liking how misreadings of other people's character bios is leading to interesting in-character misunderstandings.




I don't know what you mean, you crazy pirate child stealer. That must be why you hang around w/ the kids!


----------



## James Heard (May 17, 2006)

> How do we know the church of the Traveler isn't a fundimentalist movement of the Silver Flame?



A bunch of CN Luttins are ill-suited to being fundamentalists of almost anything besides chaos? That might be an interesting stance for them to take if they're reproached though: 

"You n'yer CHURCH folk n'tha CITY come up with that? Eryone KNOWS that CITY FOLK ain't got no souls, s'drawn out by th'STONES and th'POISONED AIRS. I tell you THIS, n'case you ain't considered: The Traveler is a MIGHTY AND POWERFUL one, a TRICKSTER he is...maybe he's got a good thing goin' sending you city folk off to wear your fancy clothes out here in th'land of perfection as a TEST. N'this place you come from, where they can' tell the Traveler from a fayr to cook stew on? Maybe deys been tested TOO. An' FAILED. We'se the *TRUE *SILVER FLAMES. *ALL PRAISE THE MASTER OF TRUTH!*"

I'm going to have trouble doing this accent without looking like a dork. I just know it. Did I mention that the Luttins are based off a friend of mine's and my own extended family? You might be a Luttin if....



> I don't know what you mean, you crazy pirate child stealer. That must be why you hang around w/ the kids!



Hey now, those kids are being told to hang out with the pirate so he can knock some sea legs into 'em, and introduce their older sisters, by their ma's and pa's. It's probably good practice for him too, if he's gonna stick around, on protectin' his purse and not turning his back on someone just because they're smaller and younger than him. Some of those six year olds are TOUGH.


----------



## Bront (May 17, 2006)

James Heard said:
			
		

> A bunch of CN Luttins are ill-suited to being fundamentalists of almost anything besides chaos? That might be an interesting stance for them to take if they're reproached though:
> 
> "You n'yer CHURCH folk n'tha CITY come up with that? Eryone KNOWS that CITY FOLK ain't got no souls, s'drawn out by th'STONES and th'POISONED AIRS. I tell you THIS, n'case you ain't considered: The Traveler is a MIGHTY AND POWERFUL one, a TRICKSTER he is...maybe he's got a good thing goin' sending you city folk off to wear your fancy clothes out here in th'land of perfection as a TEST. N'this place you come from, where they can' tell the Traveler from a fayr to cook stew on? Maybe deys been tested TOO. An' FAILED. We'se the *TRUE *SILVER FLAMES. *ALL PRAISE THE MASTER OF TRUTH!*"
> 
> I'm going to have trouble doing this accent without looking like a dork. I just know it. Did I mention that the Luttins are based off a friend of mine's and my own extended family? You might be a Luttin if....



I like it 

Btw, I hope you liked Zan's general view of you


----------



## drothgery (May 17, 2006)

James Heard said:
			
		

> It's not "The Traveler's Church", but the "Church of the Traveler" - one of the Dark Six...  Though I imagine they're a little less rabid about their beliefs than your average assassin cult or something. I thought it would be appropriate for a bunch of people who were a bunch of pirates, thieves, and ne'er-do-wells. They might have Silver Flame regalia up though, lending to some confusion. It would be a really funny misunderstanding if Khalia _thought _ they were simply sincere advocates of the Silver Flame though, because the Luttins thought Khalia was an emissary from "the main Church of the Traveler" wherever that might be.  Luttins are CN after all, and it's not as if they're likely to have had any real religious training. They probably set up their church simply because the old one shut down, or there wasn't enough singing in the other one, or the other church doesn't allow people to come in with their hunting lizards.




Since Khalia is way too bright to be confused about something like that (and, moreover, attempts to confuse the general populace would lead to a very, very angry young noblewoman in town), I'll have to redo that part


----------



## James Heard (May 17, 2006)

> Since Khalia is way too bright to be confused about something like that



...
What's Khalia's Sense Motive again?  We're only first level and more than one Luttin is probably a near professional Liar. 


> and, moreover, attempts to confuse the general populace would lead to a very, very angry young noblewoman in town



They're likely all mostly uneductated fishermen living on the bare edge of civilization in a place plagued by lizard folk and thousands of miles away from anywhere. I'm generally just assuming that you don't have to confuse them, they're probably already a little confused to begin with. This ain't no high falutin' Sharn after all.  It wouldn't be an attempt to confuse the truth, it would be a rather Luttinish mutable and tolerable view of the truth. They might very well have three or four religious books that they use as their texts that have nothing to do with each other. Silver Flame on Tuesdays, worshipping the Daelkyr on Sunday, The Traveler tying it all together in weird synergy...

But anyways, it would be just as interesting if there were a real church of the Silver Flame in Seawell that WAS fundamentalist and absolutely counter to the Luttin clan and way of life. Then Khalia would have a choice of dealing with an unpleasant and dictatorial superior for religious chats and hanging out with a bunch of heretical heathen Luttins that would tolerate just about anything or anyone if they liked them, saw a way to infuriate the other churchman, or had an angle that might be worth persuing (like giving themselves more credentials by hanging out with 'that purty rich girl')


> Btw, I hope you liked Zan's general view of you



The good news about being a changeling in Seawell is that with Luttins around a changeling is probably seen as more trustworthy than normally.  Or maybe Luttins deflect blame onto changelings as part of their schemes? You know, how does everyone KNOW Zan spends all the time in the library? I think it's cool.


----------



## Bront (May 17, 2006)

James Heard said:
			
		

> The good news about being a changeling in Seawell is that with Luttins around a changeling is probably seen as more trustworthy than normally.  Or maybe Luttins deflect blame onto changelings as part of their schemes? You know, how does everyone KNOW Zan spends all the time in the library? I think it's cool.



That's Paw to you sonny boy.... er wait, I wasn't supposed to tell you, Shoot.


----------



## Kralin Thornberry (May 17, 2006)

*Help?*

Can anyone give me the link for the Rogue's Gallery?  I can't seem to find it...


----------



## Bront (May 17, 2006)

http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=162423


----------



## drothgery (May 17, 2006)

James Heard said:
			
		

> ...
> What's Khalia's Sense Motive again?  We're only first level and more than one Luttin is probably a near professional Liar.




Not great (just her Wisdom modifier, in fact). But books and buildings have no ranks in Bluff  



			
				James Heard said:
			
		

> But anyways, it would be just as interesting if there were a real church of the Silver Flame in Seawell that WAS fundamentalist and absolutely counter to the Luttin clan and way of life. Then Khalia would have a choice of dealing with an unpleasant and dictatorial superior for religious chats and hanging out with a bunch of heretical heathen Luttins that would tolerate just about anything or anyone if they liked them, saw a way to infuriate the other churchman, or had an angle that might be worth persuing (like giving themselves more credentials by hanging out with 'that purty rich girl')




Since there's certainly setting support for the first part of this (I didn't make up Elder Nevillom of Wyrmwatch), and that was how I'd written things originally, I think I'd go that route. LN Puritans really annoy her; she thinks they give the Church a bad name and spend too much time chasing after infedels and not enough time smiting whatever's coming out of Khyber this week.


----------



## Kralin Thornberry (May 17, 2006)

Bront said:
			
		

> http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=162423




Thanks!


----------



## drothgery (May 17, 2006)

Following up on my previous post, I did a little bit of editing of the Church-related sections of Khalia's background (dropped a micro-managing puritanical priestess of the Flame into town, and redid her thoughts on Nelson and family) over in the Rogue's Gallery thread.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (May 17, 2006)

First series of posts are up in the Playing The Game board!  Feel free to respond!

(Rayex, Jina will be involved very soon.)


----------



## stonegod (May 17, 2006)

DEFCON 1 said:
			
		

> First series of posts are up!  Feel free to respond!
> 
> (Rayex, you'll be involved very soon.)




To help everyone out, here is the IC link


----------



## James Heard (May 17, 2006)

Heh, this is great:


> and it had taken all of her wiles and wherewithal to convince Nelson to swipe them.



Nelson can't swipe anything, but naturally everyone would assumes he does, because that would be normal for everyone's expectations of a Luttin. Perfect.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (May 17, 2006)

I try.


----------



## Bront (May 18, 2006)

[sblock=Zan's Memorized spells]
I'l put this on the sheet later.

L0
Prestidigitation
Light
Detect Magic

L1:
S: Enlarge Person
Feather Fall
Magic Missile
[/sblock]


----------



## drothgery (May 18, 2006)

I was just wondering about dialog colors here.

Can everyone spot the difference between Khalia's sienna and Nelson's sandybrown, or between Zan's darkgreen and Amy's green? Or should some of us change things up a bit?


----------



## Bront (May 18, 2006)

the greens are close, I didn't know Amy had used dark green.  Browns are different as night and day.

I had intended on using purple, but it's a little dark, and I thought someone else beat me to it.


----------



## stonegod (May 18, 2006)

Khalia and Nelson have sufficient value difference; the constrat between Amy and Zan is less so. 

Bront: I haven't seen any one use Magenta.


----------



## Bront (May 18, 2006)

Yeah, I'll grab that then.


----------



## Rayex (May 18, 2006)

Jina calls dibs on Yellow!


----------



## DEFCON 1 (May 18, 2006)

Great!  You all solved my problem that I arrived at the OOC thread to discuss, which was the color situation!  Thanx much!

In case you hadn't noticed, my NPCs will be using all the "pale" colors at the bottom of the list.  So what you all have selected is great.  Just so I remember as well, the characters are:

Khalia [sienna]
Amy [green]
Jina [yellow]
Taviss [red]
Garrick [darkslateblue]
Nelson [sandybrown]
Ari [royalblue]
Zan [magenta]

Oh, and Ringmereth in case you were wondering, in order to color your dialogue it needs to be listed as  and not just [red] alone (along with the requisite /color closed tag).  Or you can just highlight your dialogue and then select red from the drop-down color menu... that also works.


----------



## stonegod (May 18, 2006)

DEFCON 1 said:
			
		

> Tariss [red]



Err, isn't it Taviss, not Tariss?


----------



## drothgery (May 18, 2006)

stonegod said:
			
		

> Err, isn't it Taviss, not Tariss?




Especially since the latter is in the "female" section of Thrane names (and my tabletop PC's sister's name), I'd hope so...


----------



## James Heard (May 18, 2006)

drothgery said:
			
		

> Especially since the latter is in the "female" section of Thrane names (and my tabletop PC's sister's name), I'd hope so...



Funny!

I always try to use sandybrown though, the darkslateblue is a little hard on my eyes but I'm well versed in highlighting so I'll manage.


----------



## drothgery (May 18, 2006)

James Heard said:
			
		

> Funny!




Actually, I was off by a letter; it's Taris ir'Corrus who's the somewhat older half-sister of my PC Kaith ir'Corrus (a Silver Pyromancer) and is a mid-level Aristocrat and highly skilled politician and diplomat.


----------



## James Heard (May 18, 2006)

drothgery said:
			
		

> Actually, I was off by a letter; it's Taris ir'Corrus who's the somewhat older half-sister of my PC Kaith ir'Corrus (a Silver Pyromancer) and is a mid-level Aristocrat and highly skilled politician and diplomat.



Ah, like Nelson.


----------



## Bront (May 19, 2006)

Defcom, you think I could swap out Halfling for Draconic?  I completely missed that I didn't have that language, which makes little sense given Zan's situation and where he grew up.  If not, no big deal


----------



## drothgery (May 19, 2006)

Bront said:
			
		

> Defcom, you think I could swap out Halfling for Draconic?  I completely missed that I didn't have that language, which makes little sense given Zan's situation and where he grew up.  If not, no big deal




And really, if I were a little less lazy I would have checked his languages before having Khalia make a remark like that.


----------



## Bront (May 19, 2006)

I figure it'd have been something he learned reciently, so Nelson may not know


----------



## DEFCON 1 (May 19, 2006)

Taking draconic is a-okay with me.  It's like a standard wizardly language anyway.

And you'll all right about it being Taviss.  Just misspelled it.


----------



## drothgery (May 19, 2006)

DEFCON 1 said:
			
		

> Taking draconic is a-okay with me.  It's like a standard wizardly language anyway.




... and also the Silver Flame's equivalent of Church Latin.

I was waiting for an answer on this before I posted again (as it would have a major effect on what Khalia said next).


----------



## James Heard (May 19, 2006)

And it would have a major effect on what Nelson has said already - since he's had two years to note whether or not Zan knew draconic and probably has regular contact with him because it's unlikely that there are many _other_ sources for books in town than the library...


----------



## Bront (May 19, 2006)

Nah, I like him teasing me about not knowing it 

I figure he didn't know it before hand, and Nelson probably figured he was just faking it afterwards, as Zan has been able to decipher several languages on a case per case basis (He has a +8 in Decipher Script)


----------



## James Heard (May 19, 2006)

But that still doesn't make sense, because if lizard folk are getting anywhere near town the Luttins are going to be cursing them in ways that they understand. And while it might be a popular opinion to consider Nelson an idiot, he's got a 16 Intelligence and put three feats into gaining more skill points than anyone has any sense having at first level. 

Plus the idea that Zan has been able to successfully lie to Nelson for two years is silly, since Zan doesn't have any ranks in Bluff and Nelson is maxed out in Sense Motive and Gather Information.

Anyways, I edited my post a few minutes before you posted your reply, so now we're really messed up by the retconning _again_. *sigh*


----------



## Bront (May 19, 2006)

Sorry 

It was an oversight on my part.  Technicaly if you removed your, we're still ok.  Zan would have made the comment about the sun and scales anyway.


----------



## Bront (May 19, 2006)

Ok, I removed Zan's snippy/nerdy comment at the end, and now it looks good 

Agian sorry about the confusion.  My bad.


----------



## Ringmereth (May 19, 2006)

Whoops, I'll try those tags again... it's been several months since I've played anything here.


----------



## drothgery (May 22, 2006)

Bront said:
			
		

> OOC: Minor note, Archivists can't spontaniously drop for cure spells, unless I'm missing something in the class.
> 
> Edit: Nevermind, you have spontanious healer.




Yup. As we go up in level, she'll probably start preparing a few _cure_ spells (and/or make scrolls and buy wands), as she can only swap out her cha modifier/day (which is twice), and her role in combat is primarily as a support character. I'm hoping there's some HoH errata in the future that switches Archivist spell DCs from being wis-based to int-based (like their bonus spells and access to high-level spells) so it makes sense for her to learn a few thematically approriate offensive spells (frex, I think Castigate from Complete Divine might not be a great spell, but it's very thematically approriate for an Archivist). If not, she's going to continue learning mostly touch/ranged touch spells, self-affecting divinations, and spells that affect friendlies (like she knows now).


----------



## Bront (May 22, 2006)

Nope, that's the same problem the Favored Soul has, though at least the Archivist's only casting stat is Wisdom (For bonus spells and DC at least), so you're not too bad in the MADD (Multiple Atribute Dependancy Dissorder) like the Favored Soul (Who needs Wis, Cha, as well as Physical stats since they're a combatant).  So, unless you can get a feat to let you swap, you're stuck.


----------



## drothgery (May 22, 2006)

Bront said:
			
		

> Nope, that's the same problem the Favored Soul has, though at least the Archivist's only casting stat is Wisdom (For bonus spells and DC at least), so you're not too bad in the MADD (Multiple Atribute Dependancy Dissorder) like the Favored Soul (Who needs Wis, Cha, as well as Physical stats since they're a combatant).  So, unless you can get a feat to let you swap, you're stuck.




As printed (this may have been a change from the web preview), it's int for access to spells and bonus spells, and wis for DCs (that's pretty much the only thing an Archivist needs wisdom for, since they've got good will saves, and don't any significant Wis-based class skills, or the skill points to spare on them -- even as a high-int human). That there's just one silly little wisdom-based thing in the entire class write-up is what makes me think it's an error. Khalia's built with the assumption that her spell DCs aren't going to be good (she needs Int as her primary stat, and Cha to make Spontaneous healer work and for saves against her Dark Knowledge, so her Wis and Dex are just above average, and she can barely carry her stuff).


----------



## Bront (May 22, 2006)

Ok, I'm reading it, and it's Int for casting and DCs, and Wisdom for bonus spells.  Heroes of Horror, page 82-83, right?


----------



## drothgery (May 23, 2006)

Bront said:
			
		

> Ok, I'm reading it, and it's Int for casting and DCs, and Wisdom for bonus spells.  Heroes of Horror, page 82-83, right?




Yup. I goofed on that. I'd rather be missing bonus spells than spell DCs, really. Also, it doesn't look like there's anything Cha-dependent, though I had to give her a Cha of at least 14 to get some use out of spontaneous healer.


----------



## Bront (May 23, 2006)

drothgery said:
			
		

> Yup. I goofed on that. I'd rather be missing bonus spells than spell DCs, really. Also, it doesn't look like there's anything Cha-dependent, though I had to give her a Cha of at least 14 to get some use out of spontaneous healer.



Spontanious Healer is Wisdom dependant 

No problem.  I had the Artifacer casting on Charisma at one point.


----------



## drothgery (May 23, 2006)

Bront said:
			
		

> Spontanious Healer is Wisdom dependant




How'd I mix that up? I thought I had something which needed Charisma...


----------



## Bront (May 23, 2006)

drothgery said:
			
		

> How'd I mix that up? I thought I had something which needed Charisma...



Diplomacy?  Maybe some of the Archivist other powers?

No biggie, hehe.


----------



## drothgery (May 23, 2006)

Bront said:
			
		

> Diplomacy?  Maybe some of the Archivist other powers?




She didn't take ranks in Diplomacy (not enough skill points to do that and max out her knowledge skills, concentration, and spellcraft -- as is, she's shorting concentration and knowledge (history) ), and while I thought Cha helped some archivist powers, it doesn't look like it.

I guess it's all her good looks and friendly disposition   (because there's not much point in reshuffling her stats anymore).


----------



## Bront (May 23, 2006)

Hehe, oh well.  Zan's 18 was costly, but he's not exactly built to do much else.

BTW, I finaly did update Zan's sheet (Not sure why it wasn't a few days ago).  Put his current spells on and such.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (May 23, 2006)

drothgery if you want to shuffle a couple points off of CHA onto something else, go ahead.  I don't mind if you drop from 14 to 12 and pick up a point elsewhere if that'd help.  I wouldn't want to drop her CHA all the way to 10 or 8 because that'd be too big a swing of character, but a slight exchange would be fine.  Up to you.


----------



## Bront (May 23, 2006)

DEFCON 1 said:
			
		

> drothgery if you want to shuffle a couple points off of CHA onto something else, go ahead.  I don't mind if you drop from 14 to 12 and pick up a point elsewhere if that'd help.  I wouldn't want to drop her CHA all the way to 10 or 8 because that'd be too big a swing of character, but a slight exchange would be fine.  Up to you.



Kudos to you Defcon


----------



## drothgery (May 23, 2006)

DEFCON 1 said:
			
		

> drothgery if you want to shuffle a couple points off of CHA onto something else, go ahead.  I don't mind if you drop from 14 to 12 and pick up a point elsewhere if that'd help.  I wouldn't want to drop her CHA all the way to 10 or 8 because that'd be too big a swing of character, but a slight exchange would be fine.  Up to you.




Thanks, though I'm not sure where I'd shuffle off the 2 points of Cha to. Str isn't useful in the general case (if Khalia's in melee, we're in trouble), but a bit more carrying capacity would be nice (scrach the horse, mule's back, get a chain shirt -- or at least studded leather -- now that she can wear it without falling over). Dex would be handy as she'll be doing a fair amount of range attacking until she can build up a repetoire of offensive spells. Con would be slightly useful (hit points, fort saves, concentration checks). Int can't be done (16->17 takes 3 points). And Wis wouldn't be useful (14->15 takes two points and has no mechanical benefit).

Edit: Decided to go with Dex. Might not be the best choice mechanically, but I thought it worked best flavor-wise.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (May 26, 2006)

Hey folks, just wanted to let you know of some things about how I'm handling the posts as they come.

If you ask specific questions in character of specific people, I try to get their responses in the follow-up posts.  If you make requests for specific skill rolls (as many of you have for things like Sense Motive, Gather Info and the like), I also try to give the results of them in the follow-up posts.

If you make general observational comments about the situation but don't specifically say you are "doing X", I won't necessarily write out any results (unless there's a plot point I need to get out, or I happen to think of something cool to add).

One thing I'm always big on in PbP (because it just helps push both your characters and the story along) is if each player makes and takes ACTIVE comments or actions.  The more you talk and respond in character to your fellow players, the more fun I personally think you end up having... plus the more likely I'll see something where I can say "Ooh!  That's a good point, I hadn't thought of that!  Let me add in a comment in the next post that answers that."

But if you only passively react to things and your characters do not speak "out loud", I usually won't have NPCs make idle chit-chat with your characters.  That's what your fellow players are for.  

Any questions, please don't hestitate to ask!


----------



## Bront (May 26, 2006)

I wholeheartedly agree Defcon   Giving the GM/Players things to go on, that's good.

Normaly, I'd hate the post I made with Zan, but it seems appropriate at the moment for him to observe and chime in if someone mentions anything he might know something about.

Speaking of which, if someone mentions something that falls under his knowledge skills, he will try to recall any/everything he knows about it (And potentialy just start rattling it off, but that's a different story).


----------



## James Heard (May 27, 2006)

I'll be gone until Monday evening CST sometime.


----------



## James Heard (May 30, 2006)

And....back with the long post that apparently didn't make it past "Preview" before I left, and the rest of the post replying to posts posted after I left. Sorry if it seems a bit harsh, but everyone's pretty much been escalating up the Nelson Luttin Jerkometer with a vengeance. Killing Lizards really is sort of like killing bad neighbors though, bad neighbors that you know can and will eat your entire town directly off the map just because some dude from someplace else thinks he knows better, or even because some dude that spends his whole life crawling around town marching thinks so. In the world that Luttin is modelled after we call those sorts of people "carpetbaggers", so he's reacting accordingly. 

And even more sorry for being a longwinded sort...part of that's by design, but some of it's just Nelson's character beating me over the head with itself.


----------



## stonegod (May 30, 2006)

Can't we all just get along. 

Think I'll need to wait to see how the rest of the town reacts before I reply. I'll have to prepare my "exit-so-not-to-be-pitchforked" routine.


----------



## James Heard (May 30, 2006)

stonegod said:
			
		

> Can't we all just get along.
> 
> Think I'll need to wait to see how the rest of the town reacts before I reply. I'll have to prepare my "exit-so-not-to-be-pitchforked" routine.



That's cool, I was sort of thinking that occasionally this sort of monologue would be a "prelude-to-the-lynching-and-stabbing-by-paladin" speech. It was one of those wincing internally sorts of things. Bards and I have a long history of characters going horribly wrong with the best of character development intentions. I accept this, but it's nice to be able to step away from the moment a little and remind everyone that just because the my character is being fiesty doesn't mean I don't understand what everyone's doing and why...

I probably should have nixed Nelson's wisdom so he didn't have any common sense, I could have spent most of the adventure opening doors before it was checked for traps and shouting Huzzah out at the top of my lungs.


----------



## drothgery (May 30, 2006)

James Heard said:
			
		

> That's cool, I was sort of thinking that occasionally this sort of monologue would be a "prelude-to-the-lynching-and-stabbing-by-paladin" speech.




And while Khalia's not a paladin, she's very similar in temperment to one, but she doesn't have any offensive spells ... yet.


----------



## Bront (May 30, 2006)

drothgery said:
			
		

> And while Khalia's not a paladin, she's very similar in temperment to one, but she doesn't have any offensive spells ... yet.



Probably a good thing I didn't mention that genocidal embark the Church took on a while back then


----------



## James Heard (May 31, 2006)

drothgery said:
			
		

> And while Khalia's not a paladin, she's very similar in temperment to one, but she doesn't have any offensive spells ... yet.





			
				Bront said:
			
		

> Probably a good thing I didn't mention that genocidal embark the Church took on a while back then


----------



## James Heard (May 31, 2006)

Oh well, at least I can contribute to everyone's intraparty murderous urges, heh. It's hard not to expect Nelson to be bold in expressing his opinion though, in the healer compound, in front of the Captain of the Watch, surrounded by militia, going contrary to everyone's obvious intent, given his temperment.

Oh, and I hope DEFCON doesn't take any of the elaborations on tribes/whatever the wrong way. I'll edit them correctly if I need to/you want me to? Basically I just figured that Nelson has quite a bit of Knowledge(local), and that it would be an easy DC, and that normally I'd ask for a prompt, but in the middle of a Nelson ramble it would ramble longer if I stopped to ask for GM rolls?

If nothing else maybe we can finagle a couple of free healing potions and porters out of Nelson ticking off each and every thing that could possibly go wrong and be going on in front of the head of the healers and the head of the guard.


----------



## stonegod (May 31, 2006)

I think we are easily fulliling DEFCON's wish to "talk and respond in character to your fellow players."


----------



## DEFCON 1 (May 31, 2006)

You guys are doing great!  LOL!    

I've moved the plot forward, figuring that this'll get the others involved as well now that everyone's out in the woods and probably more in their elements.

And James... those kind of elaborations you made on the tribes are completely fine... naming things and such.  I basically take any stuff you guys invent and find places for them in the game.  So I'll write down in my notes the names of the two tribes you created, and use them as I need.  Thanx!


----------



## stonegod (May 31, 2006)

I'll assume we either convince Nelson to follow or he comes along in order to tell us "I told you so" when we're all killed. 

DEFCON: If James/Nelson decides to try to "convince" madam Juju to lend us some healing supplies, I assume that'll be retconnable?


----------



## James Heard (May 31, 2006)

Yeah, I've been wondering how to handle this too.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (May 31, 2006)

Absolutely.  If anyone has any last posts to make while in town, just start your posts that way... then when you want to jump ahead to the clearing outside of town, just put a line or a break in the post and start the next section underneath it.  Anything that needs to be covered by the in-town posts I'll just work in and around the other stuff.  No worries.


----------



## stonegod (Jun 1, 2006)

Kralin Thornberry said:
			
		

> ooc:
> 
> Hey guys, I'm sorry I've been so quiet.  I have it set up so that when a post is put up, I get emailed, but for some reason, I haven't been notified.  I guess I'll go back to checking the board multiple times per day again.
> 
> I'll get a post up as soon as I catch up on my reading!



Email doesn't seem to work Enworld-wide (I have a similar set up, and I have manually tried to email myself from the form). Probably a post-crash glitch.


----------



## drothgery (Jun 1, 2006)

stonegod said:
			
		

> Email doesn't seem to work Enworld-wide (I have a similar set up, and I have manually tried to email myself from the form). Probably a post-crash glitch.




FWIW, I'm getting my notfications.


----------



## stonegod (Jun 1, 2006)

Upon further investigation, I found out it was a problem w/ my domain. Grrr.


----------



## James Heard (Jun 1, 2006)

Man, I think I'm going to have to make a Nelson glossary. Ugh. It's getting hard to manage all the existing Luttins in my head, so I think I keep making up new ones instead. Argh. This is the reason why Han Solo didn't have any family in Star Wars, it's too complicated.


----------



## Bront (Jun 2, 2006)

There's a glut of them, so doesn't supprise me


----------



## drothgery (Jun 2, 2006)

An idea on that line -- I tweaked Khalia's character sheet in the Rogue's Gallery thread to have an NPC Log section with one or two line summaries of some people I've created either in her background or in in-game dialogue.


----------



## drothgery (Jun 2, 2006)

DEFCON1 said:
			
		

> OOC: 50 GP to buy any Cure Light Potions. Feel free to combine gold from all party members if you want to get one or two.




Just as an FYI, when we've got more time, Khalia can make scrolls of CLW for 12.5 gp + 1 XP. Granted, only Khalia can use them without a UMD check, but they're still somewhat cheaper.


----------



## James Heard (Jun 2, 2006)

Yeah, I know, but I wasn't about to suggest it. If Nelson could cast CLW yet I wouldn't have brought up healing at all. Figure anything that can take out the archivist AND the bard in a PbP has basically eaten the whole party anyways, especially when we're at pains to not associate closely with each other and share tents, etc. Is it Bluff you use to  barter down prices, without me looking it up? If I we could somehow turn those prices into for 25 GP I think we could probably get quite a few potions, since it seems quite a few of us have somewhere around that...Otherwise I think we're pretty much out of luck unless someone else is going to have pooled cash for them.

Another interesting idea for taking care of the NPCs would be a wiki somewhere, but I don't know which one everyone's most comfortable with and meets people's needs the most. BUT it's a really easy way to string out lists of NPCs and arrange them properly. Anyone has any ideas, let me know and I'll follow their lead. I'd probably go with d20 NPC wiki on my loneseom, because I've used it before and they don't seem to care - but the last failed PbP game I was involved with had some associations there too, so it also feels like a bit of bad luck or something.


----------



## stonegod (Jun 2, 2006)

Comp. Adv had some on haggling using Diplomacy. Gist is: Modify their attitude to helpful decreases price by 10%; DC is Normal Diplomacy DC + Targets modifier to Diplomacy (don't haggle another bard )


----------



## James Heard (Jun 2, 2006)

That doesn't help much with decreasing the costs by 50% I guess. Oh well.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Jun 4, 2006)

As you continue discussions, start to come to a consensus about where you'd like to go / what you'd like to do next please.  You're all doing great work and have put forth awesome and workable ideas, but I don't want the group to get mired down in endless discussions without determining what your next step in the plan is.  Once most of you agree on where you'd like to go next (or if I see the group can't come to any sort of decision), I'll move the party on.  Thanx folks!


----------



## Bront (Jun 5, 2006)

I've seen a few votes for go west (Young man)


----------



## James Heard (Jun 5, 2006)

DEFCON 1 said:
			
		

> As you continue discussions, start to come to a consensus about where you'd like to go / what you'd like to do next please.  You're all doing great work and have put forth awesome and workable ideas, but I don't want the group to get mired down in endless discussions without determining what your next step in the plan is.  Once most of you agree on where you'd like to go next (or if I see the group can't come to any sort of decision), I'll move the party on.  Thanx folks!



*shrug* Endless discussion is probably Nelson's strong suite.


----------



## stonegod (Jun 5, 2006)

James Heard said:
			
		

> *shrug* Endless discussion is probably Nelson's strong suite.



That, and the weekend is made for exposition. 

Now that Ari knows about the tracks, he'll vote west to (though he as stated he wanted to follow to where the twins were attacked previously).


----------



## drothgery (Jun 9, 2006)

DEFCON 1 said:
			
		

> Listen checks: TN 20
> 
> Amy: 11+2=13
> Ari: 1+0=1
> ...




If I'd thought to check and saw that only Garrick had ranks in Listen (and he didn't have anything from Wisdom), I'd've had Khalia toss in an AP under the same rules as Zan (i.e. if I broke a modified 15).   

Anybody have a familiar or animal companion or something that might be able to pay attention to things for us? (for most of my current tabletop game, my character's hawk familiar has had the best Spot score in the party; it's only in the last few levels that the Rogue has become close)


----------



## stonegod (Jun 9, 2006)

Ari doesn't get a familiar until 4th; same time Taviss gets a companion.

Zan hasn't called one?


----------



## Bront (Jun 9, 2006)

Zan has a toad.

I'm supprised Nelson didn't have any ranks in listen.


----------



## James Heard (Jun 9, 2006)

Why would Nelson have ranks in something he doesn't do? 

Maybe if I hadn't spent that last feat on a bonus to his bardic knowledge.


----------



## James Heard (Jun 12, 2006)

I will be gone until probably late Tuesday night (CST) because of a death in the family. See everyone when I get back!


----------



## Bront (Jun 12, 2006)

I'll be gone from the 12th to the 19th.


----------



## Rayex (Jun 12, 2006)

I have been away for some days now, and I am sorry for not informing you earlier. Due to personal reasons I don't have as much time on my hands as I did, and will be forced to bow out of this game. Good luck in finding out all this business with the lizards!


----------



## stonegod (Jun 12, 2006)

I'm around. 

Sorry for your loss, James, and sorry to see you go, Rayex. I think we have a general idea of our next few days actions anyway.


----------



## drothgery (Jun 12, 2006)

I'm not going anywhere until the end of July.

And I'd echo stonegod's sentiments.

Of course, Rayex (and presumably Jina) leaving leaves Khalia alone among all these guys


----------



## Bront (Jun 12, 2006)

Sorry to see you go Rayex.

Zan's generaly going to be observing, (try to) sound educated, and offer his knowledge and wisdom to those who will listen (and Neslon too )


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Jun 13, 2006)

You'll all see this on the main page as well, but I'm actually on vacation from now until the 25th and thus won't be able to post during that time.  However I'm definitely keeping up the game when I get back, as the party has just arrived at the lighthouse and we're ready for Chapter 2.

Sorry to have Rayex go... I enjoyed having Jina in the group.  We also haven't heard from Greatfrito in quite a while either, so I expect Amy might be done.  Thus I'm ver glad I brought in as many players as I did, as we are now down to six.  I'll stick with the six for now and see how we progress.

I've also given everyone enough roleplaying XP to advance you all to 2nd level, thus giving you something to do while I'm gone.  Go ahead and advance your characters however you'd like.  If you take any multiclassing from any strange books, please explain exactly the new class you are taking, where the class is found, and what it does.  I'm expecting that everyone will probably stick with the classes they already have, but this is just in case.

Thanx for all your hard work everyone, and I'll see you all on the 26th!


----------



## drothgery (Jun 13, 2006)

I can't see any good reason to leave Archivist, certainly not at level 2 (if she weren't the only major divine caster, archivist/wizard/mystic theurge might be intersting).


----------



## stonegod (Jun 14, 2006)

I'll eagerly awai the return.

I have leveled Ari, assuming low avg hitpoints (DMG standard) for 2nd.


----------



## drothgery (Jun 15, 2006)

Leveled Khalia; I took a spell from complete divine (Nimbus of Light), if that's okay. It's one of a few spells in that book that I really like the flavor of for archivists, most notably Castigate and Recitation.


----------



## Bront (Jun 15, 2006)

Just need to find a spell and how you want to deal with HP.  Low average, high average, or 75% all work for me, and only mean the difference between 1 point (stupid D4)


----------



## drothgery (Jun 15, 2006)

Bront said:
			
		

> Low average, high average, or 75% all work for me, and only mean the difference between 1 point (stupid D4)




Same here, with the d6 hit die. Assuming that 75% would follow D&D's 'always round down' convention, it's either +3 hit points from low average, or +4 from either high average or 75%.


```
HD    low avg    high avg    75%
---------------------------------
d4    2          3           3
d6    3          4           4.5
d8    4          5           6
d10   5          6           7.5
d12   6          7           9
```


----------



## James Heard (Jun 15, 2006)

I'm still sort of busy from catching up from my travels this week, and plus I can't really think of what I really want to level up Nelson in anyways.


----------



## Bront (Jun 17, 2006)

Bard or Rogue I would think for Nelson, but that's just based on what I've seen of him, as entertaining as it's been.

As for HP, the 75% is usually round up.  So it's 3,5,6,8,9 for HD 4,6,8,10,12 respectively.  Or it's round up on even, down on odd


----------



## James Heard (Jun 22, 2006)

Took a level in Rogue for the skill points, but Nelson will be taking his first level in a primary spellcasting class at 3rd I suppose, to take advantage of the feat. Applied 4 hit points for the d6, from the high average.


----------



## Bront (Jun 28, 2006)

Hopefully we should see DEFCON soon.  It took me a few days to recover from my trips back here tough, so it could easily be a few more days


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Jun 28, 2006)

Hello folks!  I'm back!

Sorry for taking off for the week and a half, but truth be told I was on my honeymoon, so I was a little busy.    Now that I'm back and at my desk job at work and have spare time in the day to get stuff written, I'll be getting the next post up in game hopefully either today or tomorrow.

For those of you who asked, I'm going with High Average for hit points at each level.  Make that adjustment to your characters whenever you need.  I'm going to go in and just see how the characters look now that they've advanced.

Based on who has been posting, I'm guessing the characters that are definitely still active are Ari, Khalia, Zan, and Nelson.  Rayex ahs already said that he's gone, so we've lost Jina.  I haven't heard anything from Greatfrito in a long time (in character or out of character) so I'm guessing Amy is out.  That just leaves us to hear from Garrick and Taviss as to whether they are still in or not.  Neither have advanced their characters to 2nd level yet, so we'll see if they return to do so.  Hopefully they will.

However, if they don't... I still think we've got a workable group.  We have a melee fighter, a divine caster, an arcane caster, and skill-based character, so I think we're good.  We might be a bit light when it comes to combat if Taviss doesn't return, but I will definitely take the status of the party into account when I decide on opponents to throw at you.

Thanx for hanging in there, and expect the game to restart shortly!


----------



## stonegod (Jun 28, 2006)

Congrats!

Ringmereth/Taviss has been around the boards, so I think this gentle reminder will get him going. 

Also adjusted Ari's HP for high average (6+Con in his case).


----------



## drothgery (Jun 28, 2006)

stonegod said:
			
		

> Congrats!
> 
> ...
> 
> Also adjusted Ari's HP for high average (6+Con in his case).




Ditto. Though even with ten hit points, Khalia's still a one-hit kill for anything with a big weapon and a Str bonus.


----------



## Ringmereth (Jun 28, 2006)

Congratulations!

I'm still in, never fear. Taviss has been leveled up and sits securely on my hard drive--I was waiting to post him until you returned to tell us the policy for HP.

Sadly, however, my main PC has finally died a horrible death. I'm unsure of what's wrong, but in short, I can't access any of my files, and my internet access is limited to what time I can sneak in on my dad's computer.

I'll post a leveled Taviss as soon as I can, but for now, if you could NPC the existing one, the game can proceed (once we figure out Garrick's status, at least).


----------



## Bront (Jun 28, 2006)

drothgery said:
			
		

> Ditto. Though even with ten hit points, Khalia's still a one-hit kill for anything with a big weapon and a Str bonus.



Wow, the wizard has more HP than you by quite a bit (Zan's at 14).  A potential one-hit kill, but unlikely.

Yup, I'm here 

Edit: Congrats btw   I'm still in the planning stages of my wedding.


----------



## drothgery (Jun 29, 2006)

Bront said:
			
		

> Wow, the wizard has more HP than you by quite a bit (Zan's at 14).  A potential one-hit kill, but unlikely.




No Con bonus, no familiar to get extra hit points from, and a d6 hit die...

My tabletop Silver Pyrmomancer still has more hit points than the party rogue, despite him having a fighter level, for much the same reason.


----------



## Ringmereth (Jun 29, 2006)

Taviss' RG entry has been leveled up. The computer issue hasn't been resolved, but I'll post when I can.


----------



## stonegod (Jul 1, 2006)

James Heard said:
			
		

> _The world quakes beneath Nelson's wrothful gaze, as he commands his legions of dragons out of their secret base beneath Khyber to lance vengeance upon those dismissive of his masculine chiseled features. Khalia, chained as she was to Nelson's sky skiff dressed only in the barest of slave attire, whimpered as Nelson's eunuch commander, Air, brought his evil whip across her back.
> 
> "M'Lord! Forgive me! I should not have doubted thee!"
> 
> ...



Another innocent soul taken by the madness of Khyber! Nothing to do now but pray! And send in the paladins. 

BTW: I just realized that Nelson has no alignment! Sneaky bard.


----------



## Bront (Jul 1, 2006)

stonegod said:
			
		

> Another innocent soul taken by the madness of Khyber! Nothing to do now but pray! And send in the paladins.
> 
> BTW: I just realized that Nelson has no alignment! Sneaky bard.



No, he had one, I saw it


----------



## drothgery (Jul 1, 2006)

Nelson's still alive because Khalia is an Archivist, not a Psion (telepath)


----------



## James Heard (Jul 1, 2006)

Nelson is CN. I don't know where or how it got left off...

Khalia just wishes she really had a Princess Leia slavegirl outfit.


...On the other hand, aren't you all glad that NELSON isn't the telepath. 

NELSON CONVERSATIONS.ALL.NIGHT.LONG.


----------



## drothgery (Jul 4, 2006)

*Khalia's casting*

Does anyone mind the mildly video-game-esque description I used for Khalia's spellcasting?



> Khalia's eyes go white as motes of white and silver gather in the air around her, and she chants in high Church speach; the language so old and formal that even those who speak Draconic have trouble understanding the words in which she weaves her spells. And then that gathering power bursts, settling on her allies, and filling them with courage.
> 
> Draconic:
> [sblock]
> ...


----------



## stonegod (Jul 4, 2006)

I like it. Its what we do FtF.


----------



## James Heard (Jul 4, 2006)

drothgery said:
			
		

> Does anyone mind the mildly video-game-esque description I used for Khalia's spellcasting?



Dude, as long as everyone keeps a sense of humor about Nelson I'm pretty much cool with anything they do. I mean, we're talking about a bard whose bardic musics are swamp hollers.


----------



## Bront (Jul 5, 2006)

I'm amused by Nelson.

Zan on the other hand...


----------



## James Heard (Jul 5, 2006)

Bront said:
			
		

> I'm amused by Nelson.
> 
> Zan on the other hand...



Yeah, the people the character was based on irl were a little bit mixed in reactions too.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Jul 5, 2006)

drothgery... the most interesting you make spellcasting for yourself, the more fun you'll end up having, and the more fun the game is for everyone.  So go for it!  I love it!


----------



## Bront (Jul 5, 2006)

James Heard said:
			
		

> Yeah, the people the character was based on irl were a little bit mixed in reactions too.



It's more you're not methodical enough for Zan 

But yeah, and given your background for the character, that's sorta what you were hoping for


----------



## James Heard (Jul 6, 2006)

Yeah, but Nelson is pretty methodical, he just skips steps.


----------



## Bront (Jul 6, 2006)

James Heard said:
			
		

> Yeah, but Nelson is pretty methodical, he just skips steps.



Skipps steps, adds steps, moves steps, whatever suits him


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Jul 7, 2006)

In case people were wondering and wanted to keep the color-coding consistant, I use DimGray for all OOC and tactical information.

And also as you probably noticed, if you post info during combat that tends towards fluff rather than crunch, I do my best to equate that to the most tactically useful actions possible (thus things like Nelson's _Prestidigitation_ spell being used as an Intimidation action, and Garrick being allowed to throw the javelin even though he didn't mention it, because he still had a standard action available to him).

Remember that if you have anything specific you want to do (use special abilities, action points etc.), please make sure to write it out in crunch as well as fluff (so I know that you actually want to do it and can then apply the effects in my next DM post).  Thanx folks!


----------



## Bront (Jul 8, 2006)

No problem.  For long OOC stuff, I like to try to hide it in sblocks as well.  Hope you don't mind


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Jul 8, 2006)

Not at all.  As you've seen, I often do the same.


----------



## James Heard (Jul 9, 2006)

Who _doesn't_ speak draconic in the party? Just curious (and too lazy to read character sheets right now)


----------



## stonegod (Jul 9, 2006)

Ari. He kills them, not talks to them. ;p


----------



## drothgery (Jul 9, 2006)

stonegod said:
			
		

> Ari. He kills them, not talks to them. ;p




Looks like Taviss doesn't either.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Jul 10, 2006)

Yup... Khalia, Zan, Nelson and Garrick all speak draconic.  Ari and Taviss do not.


----------



## stonegod (Jul 10, 2006)

DEFCON 1 said:
			
		

> Yup... Khalia, Zan, Nelson and Garrick all speak draconic.  Ari and Taviss do not.



I can see it now: In Draconic: <If you tell us the location of the Vault of Secret Arcane and Divine Knowledge with Fat Loot, you can have the ones with the swords!>


----------



## drothgery (Jul 10, 2006)

stonegod said:
			
		

> I can see it now: In Draconic: <If you tell us the location of the Vault of Secret Arcane and Divine Knowledge with Fat Loot, you can have the ones with the swords!>




Heh. Fortunately for you guys, Khalia's lawful good


----------



## James Heard (Jul 11, 2006)

Draconic <PSssT! And the hottie with the holy symbol d00dz!!!>

Or to put the Blues Brothers spin on it, "How much will you give us for the little girl? Our women! How much will you give us for our women!!"


----------



## drothgery (Jul 12, 2006)

> Also, how do I do the "spoiler" thing?




To do a block with the hide/show buttons, use {sblock}{/sblock} , with square brackets ([/]) instead of braces ({/}).


----------



## drothgery (Jul 17, 2006)

DEFCON1 - 
Hmm... strictly speaking, Khalia can't carry anything else without becoming encumbered (that 8 Str being a bit of a problem, especially when her horse is back in town). But I'm going to assume you're not being nitpicky about this.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Jul 17, 2006)

Nope.  If encumberance becomes an issue at some point I'll make sure to let everyone know so you can all redivide equipment as need be.  For now, don't worry about it.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Jul 19, 2006)

Kralin has not been on the boards since the 13th... and the last time we heard from him, he mentioned that he hadn't been receiving emails saying that the thread was updated (leading me to believe that he doesn't check the boards regularly and just waits for theoretical email indicators to tell him to come to the board).

If he doesn't appear by the end of today to post, I'll go ahead and NPC his lockpicking roll (and any other potential rogue duties that may come up in the future if Kralin doesn't appear with any regularity).


----------



## Bront (Jul 20, 2006)

[sblock=DEFCON 1]I'm overextended on games I think, and you seem fairly set on people.  I am enjoying this game, I realy am, but this seems like one of the games I can probably drop without causing the game too much damage.  I want to know what you think, and either way, I'll play out till it's RP convenient to drop out so I don't leave you hanging with an NPC.

Honestly, with me judging the living campaigns, my time is a bit more divided, and I do appologize.

Let me know what you think.[/sblock]


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Jul 20, 2006)

I understand where you're coming from, Bront... and to be honest, if you don't think you can hold up your end of the game to your own satisfaction, then I don't feel right asking you to keep playing just for the sake of it.  If you know you can't give 100% (and thus won't be particularly happy with your own work), I'd just as soon let you off the hook.

I've been following the Living Eberron stuff with a keen eye (and am waiting for the UA stuff to be allowed in so I can submit my Urban Ranger character), so I know what kind of load you are dealing with.  So I hereby release you from your contract my friend!  Go run your LEB and you'll probably see me over there in the coming months as well!    Thanx for all your work up to this point!


----------



## Bront (Jul 21, 2006)

Thanks 

I'll try to hang around till it's convenient to drop.  Maybe go run a message back to town or something


----------



## drothgery (Jul 21, 2006)

Just as an FYI - I'm going to be out of town for my sister's wedding next week (from Tuesday to Sunday), with little or no access to the Internet. NPC Khalia while I'm gone if you need to.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Jul 27, 2006)

We started with eight... now we're down to four.  Thus I'm re-opening recruiting for this game in order to find at least two new players.

The game takes place in Eberron in a small Q'barra coastal town called Seawell.  The party is investigating why no ships have arrived in town for the past several weeks and why the lizardfolk population has been more uppity than usual.  Please check out Warriors Of The Coast to see what has occured up to this point.

I'd like to have our new characters fit in seamlessly to the story, so your quick character background as to how you are connected to town and why you'd come out to meet the party at the lighthouse they are inspecting is the most important aspect I'll use to choose new players.  Our current characters are as follows:

Ari - Human Hexblade
Taviss - Human Ranger
Nelson - Human Bard
Khalia - Human Archivist

Please check out the first page of this thread to see the character generation rules, but know that the party is currently second level and you can make your characters accordingly.  Because this is a quick fix to help the party get back to a good level of players, I won't be as nitpicky about the breadth and length of your backgrounds as I was at the beginning, but I still want them to make sense (just like I required of the players the first time around).

Finally, if any of you would like to play any of the NPCs that have appeared in the game thus far, that would be absolutely fine.  Once you've selected one, generate a quick further background over what they've already done in the game, and then some stats for them (selecting a class that would make sense for what they have done thus far).

Thanx folks, and I look forward to seeing your submissions.


----------



## Velmont (Jul 27, 2006)

Hmmm...

I was among the one who wanted to join at first. With living Ebrron that is up, I have so many concept I want to try that I could easily take one and devellop it around this story. I havn't read what happened since I left the thread. What is missing in the group? At first sight, it is not a standard group, but all seems somehow cover.


----------



## stonegod (Jul 27, 2006)

Martially, I think we are fine. Nelson is a face/local knowledge character. We don't have the typical roguish find traps/open doors role or a heavy arcane role.


----------



## Brogarn (Jul 27, 2006)

I don't have anything written up, but these things tend to go quickly so I'll throw my hat in the ring and try to do some brainstorming. I'm also not terribly familiar with Eberron being an old AD&D Forgotten Realms player who's just returned to the world of Pen and Paper. But I do own the campaign setting book.

I'm a pretty big fan of rogues and wouldn't mind playing in that role, should I be accepted. 

On a side note, here's a couple of backgrounds I worked out for other games that are kinda slowly moving along or maybe not (which is why I'm open to picking up another one.)

Human barbarian in an FR setting:

[sblock]Touched by Ubtao

Bakari rages. Why he rages, he is unsure. But he is not the only one from his tribe who does. Thankfully, he’s been trained to channel that rage into a pin point of red so hot, that while he loses most of his sense of reason, he’s able to become, for a short period of time, a warrior of almost unequal strength of body and purpose. This is when he feels most alive. This is when he feels closest to Ubtao, his god.

Bakari is from one of the many human tribes of the peninsula of Chult, that hot, humid jungle filled land most noted for it’s prevalence of disease and poisonous snakes. Like most locals, he worships the god Ubtao, the protector of Chult and its people. Ubtao takes on many forms, but one of his most sacred, is that of the dinosaur. Awesome in power and ability to hunt, these animals represent the very nature of what it takes to live in Chult; Survival through strength and willpower. Bakari has come face to face with one of these aspects of Ubtao and not only lived to tell about it, but has been marked.

During the ritual of manhood, it is required of the boys who would be men, to hunt down and bring back one of the great cats of the jungle. To fail is to deny you the privileges of manhood and be cast out of the tribe. Bakari, thankfully, did not fail. In fact, he succeeded in a way he never could have imagined. During his hunt, his party was attacked by a dinosaur. Considering this a challenge from Ubtao, the group of 5 young men fought back, not that they had much choice. There was no getting away from one of these beasts when it had its eyes on you. 3 of the boys were killed outright leaving only Bakari and another, whose leg was wounded and could not get up. So Bakari raged. Focusing that red hot pin point of anger, he took his spear with both hands and shoved it up through the bottom of the dinosaur’s jaw and into its brain, killing it instantly. He did not come out of it unscathed, for in the final seconds of the fight, the dinosaur was able to make a quick attack with its claw, opening up a wound across Bakari’s face. If he hadn’t of opened up to his rage, this surely would have changed the outcome of the fight.  

It took two hours to cut off the head of the dinosaur (with Bakari’s spear still in it), give the bodies the proper respect and words of prayer to Ubtao and give them back to the jungle. There was no need to bury the bodies; the jungle would take them rather they were above ground or below. By the time they were ready to head back to the tribe with their trophy, Bakari was already beginning to feel the effects of some disease driving a fever into him. But his will would not break. He dragged the head of that dinosaur by his lodged spear the entire four hours it took to get back without stopping once. Single minded of purpose, he had no idea when his hunting partner dropped off and disappeared forever, probably taken by one of the jungle’s many predators looking for easy prey. 

Bakari became a tribal hero and many prophesies of greatness were spoken of him. To put fuel on this fire of future telling, while his wounds and disease were healed, the scar created by the dinosaur remained. Forever more, he would have a claw mark running across his cheeks and over the bridge of his nose. To him and his people this was significant. He had gained the attention of Ubtao. He had been touched by the god himself. 

Whether that was good or bad, remains to be seen, for as of this moment, Bakari is on the run from a tribe of goblins called the Batiri. The caravan he had been guiding along the path to Mezro, one of the great cities of Chult, was attacked by a raiding party of those same goblins and now it’s up to Bakari to find him, and the few who remain alive, to safety.
[/sblock]


Human Rogue in a homebrew world:

[sblock]“This is shoddy work at best.” The nobleman sneered down at the seamstress. “Look at these stitches here.” 

The seamstress looks but doesn’t see any problems other than a nobleman trying to get away without paying. “I don’t see anything, sire. It looks fine to me…”

“Are you calling me a liar?!” the nobleman bellows

“No sire! Of course I’m not. My common eyes just aren’t as good as yours.” She says in an apologetic tone. “Would you like me to rework it, sire?”

“No. There’s no time. I’ll take it, but I’m only giving you a quarter of our agreement. I suggest you accept my offer or word will get out about your shoddy work.” 

“Yes, sire.” She says and curtseys.

“That’s not fair!” someone shouts from behind the calendar. “She worked hard on that!”

“Shut your mouth, boy!” The seamstress says, not bothering to turn around. “Go upstairs. Now.”

The boy shuffles off while mumbling “that’s just not fair.”

“My apologies, my lord, he’s just a child.”

“You should keep your whelp under better control. Here’s your coin. Good day.” The nobleman says as he tosses a few copper onto the counter and walks off unaware that he’s not alone.

“It’s not fair so I’ll make it fair…” the boy thinks as he follows the noble home. 

Later that evening, sounds of the watch shouting to each other can be heard. It’s obvious they’re chasing someone. The seamstress and her husband hear something upstairs coming in through their son’s window. The husband grabs one of his heavier roofing tools and heads up to investigate. He finds his son having just climbed in the window and closing the shutters behind him.

“What’s this all about?!” he shouts at his son scaring him half to death.

“It wasn’t fair so I made it fair!” the boy says while holding out a gold statuette.

“Oh no.” the seamstress says and holds her hand over her mouth.

“What have you done?!” his father shouts “You’ve brought the watch down on us! If they find you here, our lives are over! Your mother will never get work again! I’LL never get work again!”

“But I just wanted to make things fair!” The boy tries to explain.

“Life isn’t fair! Get used to it! And GET OUT! Do not come back! You will not ruin our lives with your stupidity!” his father shouts.

“No! We can fix this! We’ll just give it back and apologize and…” his mother pleads.

“You know we can’t. You know what will happen. He has to go. Not only for us but for himself. They’ll have his hand if they catch him! Go, boy. Get out. Run as far away as you can and do not ever return.” His father says with finality and walks out of the room.

“Your father’s right. Go son. Just… go.” His mother says with tears in her eyes as she follows her husband.

The boy stands in shock for a couple of seconds before coming to his senses and shoving as many clothes as he can into a cloth bag his mother sewed for him. He shoves the figurine down in the middle of the clothes to hide it and heads back out the window. It’s the chase of his life, but somehow he manages to find his way to the docks and sneaks into the hold of a ship. He settles in behind some crates and tries to think of what to do. It doesn’t take long for the adrenalin to wear off, though, and he falls fast asleep.

He wakes up the next morning with a start at first not knowing where he is. Which was almost as scary as figuring it out. He could tell from the motion of the boat that it was on the move, but he had no idea where to. Knowing the crew would throw him overboard if they found him; he stays hidden and prays to Nyssira he makes it out alive.

Days later, the boy feels the ship pull into a dock. He had snuck up to the galley a couple of times to grab bits of food and drink to hold him over. It was a huge risk, but his stomach wouldn’t let him ignore it and he was getting dizzy besides. Now, sneaking through the boat once again, he heads up to the deck and this time almost gets caught.

“Hey! You! Get over here!” a sailor shouts at his back as the boy tears off onto the dock and up the nearest road. Luckily, those that saw him had no interest in chasing him, so he didn’t have to run long. He had no idea where he was and finding his way through some unknown city was going to be hard enough as it was.

“First order of business” he thought “is to figure out where the bloody hell I am.”

After a couple of amused looks and brush offs of “Go away, boy. I have no coins for beggars”, he finally finds out he’s in the town of Falingar in Narfell.

“Well, that’s a start. At least I’m out of Laros. Now to sell this bloody statuette and figure out what to do next.”

Wandering around the city a bit he finally finds his way to an open market. He tries to pawn it off to a few different merchants, but the ones that wanted to deal with him wanted to rip him off. The rest shooed him away not wanting to be a part of whatever history the statuette had. 

“Hey, boy” he heard “down here.” The boy turns around and looks down a bit to see what at first looks like a little kid, but then realizes it’s a Halfling. Something he’s only seen a couple of times.

“What’cha got there?” he asks the boy. Then, amazingly, the statuette appears in the Halfling’s hands as if by magic. 

“How’d you do that??” the boy exclaims then immediately says “And give it back!”

“Oh, now, I’m not stealing it from you. Although, by the looks of you, you’re not exactly the owner either, I’d reckon.”

“That’s none of your business!” the boy says.

“Well, at least you’re smart enough to keep your secrets to yourself. My name’s Rodri.” He says, holding out his hand.

“Simon.” The boy answers and warily takes the offered hand.

“What you need, boy is friends. I’m willing to bet you don’t have any. I can also help you get rid of this bit of gaudy knick knack. What do you say?”

“What’s in it for you?” 

“I could always use more friends, Simon. And you look desperate enough to be one. Let’s get this thing sold and get us some food. You’re buying.” Rodri says with a wink.

That was 2 years ago. Simon has been Rodri’s friend ever since and has learned what he could from the Halfling. He’s only ever taken what he needed to survive and only what he’s though was fair. That’s not to say Rodri has been so altruistic. In fact, recently, it’s been the cause of a fall out between the two. Simon’s thinking it’s maybe time to move on…
[/sblock]


----------



## Velmont (Jul 27, 2006)

The role of heavy arcanist is an interesting role. I have played many wizards, and I would rather go for another type of spellcaster. I've not yet the chance to fully try the Warlock, but the Sorcerer could be interesting too. The Beguiler and the Warmage are too narrowminded in there magic and look much like some specialist wizard that I am playing presently.


----------



## stonegod (Jul 27, 2006)

Recall, concepts should ideally fit the small, podunk nature of the town or have a good reason for why they are there, why they are staying, and why they want to help the town. So, more outlandish concepts will need firmer grounding.

E.g.: A sorc or warlock could be that "witch" from a long line of them who lives out in the edge of the swamp that people of Seawell make the evil eye at but secretly visit for cures and curses. 

Hey, I think I know my next concept when Ari bites it.


----------



## James Heard (Jul 27, 2006)

Yummm, NPCs. 

Someone could play Skunn Bilgebottom the gnomish tinker; Rarril Thom, the young shifter boy; Watchman Boggs or Barr or Rodden; Annabeth, the girl Nelson probably won't get to see tonight...any number of Luttins? Oh, the possibilities are nigh endless.

Someone could even play Lizard-Who-Wets-Himself that we captured just a little while ago! Personally though, I'm thinking that the militant mop-woman mother of Annabeth, determined to appease her daughter's honor and get Nelson home in time for the date would be a good idea. Or maybe an out of work mud farmer, "Mud's jus' not sellin' like it used ta'." It would be a good opportunity to write, "Hitching up his pants again, he spat on his hands and entered the fray" a lot. Kung FU mud farmers.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Jul 28, 2006)

Velmont and Brogarn, if you'd both like to play, we'd be happy to have you.  It seems as though you've also both divied up roles as well... Velmont with an spellcaster, Brogarn with a rogue.  Sounds good.  As far as who you might play, I'll first list out several of the game's NPCs that could fit in to the roles you are looking for, if any of them fit your bill.

* Skunn Bilgebottom the gnome is an artificer.
* There is a halfling male who works at the healer's compound who is an artificer.
* Rarril Thom the young shifter can be a rogue.
* Jango Silversun is an elven sorcerer (originally he had been kidnapped, but I could easily allow him to "escape" and meet the party, and he'd have a good amount of information of the humans on the beach who seem to be behind everything.)
* Any of the existing Watchmen (or even a new Watchman you create) can easily have two rogue levels.  The existing Watchmen are three humans - Citen Boggs, Symon Barr, and Jerrit Rodden.

Also, if either of you wanted to play lizardmen (either rogue or sorcerer) I will go ahead and change the lizardman's stats to make it a LA +0 race.  Right now, lizardfolk has two racial HD and a LA +1, meaning that the character would ordinarily start at Level 3 even without any class levels.  I would go ahead and re-create the monster race to make it LA+0 and thus you could have two class levels like everyone else.

You can also feel free to create entirely new characters, but please take a second to read through parts of the IC game thread so you can see where the party is from, where they are, and what kind of character a rogue and an arcanist might fit in.  Thanx guys!


----------



## Velmont (Jul 28, 2006)

Taking control of an NPC doens't bother me, and if it ease the introduction of him, it would be fine with me.

The concept of character I want to try for this game is a Sorcerer whose spells are oriented more on transmutation and shapechange. At level 2, I can't have acces to Alter Self yet, but I would take it as soon as possible, and I'll try to stay in that spirit. So that's much what I want for the crunch of my character. I would rather make this character not a shapeshiter yet (that mean, not a changelling or shifter). It will give him more drive to devellop that skills.

I think I will make Jango Silversun. I'll read a bit more the IC thread before finalizing this decision and starting to stats him.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Jul 28, 2006)

Velmont, a transmutation sorcerer is fine.  If you are really interested in playing the elf Jango Silversun, check out not only the IC game thread, but also page 1 of this thread.  There you will see Rayex's post about the twins Jina and Jango Silversun.  Rayex played Jina and Jango had gone missing (and the plot involved trying to find him).  The Rayex posts should give you an idea of some of Jango's history and involvement with the town.  I look forward to the crunch.


----------



## Brogarn (Jul 28, 2006)

Bah! For some reason I didn't get an email when this thread updated so I'm just now reading this, although I see it was only an hour ago. 

I'm going to read a bit more into the IC thread now and consider the choices. I'm kind of leaning towards a rogue or a rogue/fighter Human from the Watch. I'd be happy to take over any of the three NPC's that you mentioned. Means I don't have to come up with a name. Woot!

Also, I apologize for being presumptuous on the class. I saw mention of a rogue and volunteered for it not considering that you might have other ideas. I blame gnomes. Damn gnomes.


----------



## James Heard (Jul 28, 2006)

Gnomes means never having to say you're sorry.


----------



## stonegod (Jul 31, 2006)

Hey everybody. As pointed out here, I'll be having some spotting access for parts of two weeks. Will try to check 1/d, but no guarantees for the first trip.

I think game is going fine, DEFCON. Love the interaction. Currently, Ari will leave investigating to the investigators and do a quick scan of the rest of the place as time permits.


----------



## James Heard (Jul 31, 2006)

I'm going to be gone sometime Tuesday for at least a few days. I'll try to find the local public libraries maybe, but my grandmother wouldn't know the internet if it roared out of her closet and bit her. I'd lug the computer anyways, but Sprint DSL doesn't include dialup access as far as I know and out in BFE it'd likely be long distance anyways.


----------



## drothgery (Jul 31, 2006)

I'm back, though I won't be posting to the main thread tonight, err, this morning.

As for NPCs, the only one I created that's playable from Khalia's background was

Mother Kylin Tharavar, LN human female, Priestess of the Silver Flame in Seawall. A member of the Puritan sect, she takes all pronouncements of the Voice of the Flame as the literal truth, refuses to admit the Church is ever wrong, and otherwise gets on Khalia's nerves. Her shrine is one of the handful of formal places of worship in the town. I'd figured her as an Expert 2, but any non-caster is viable.


----------



## Velmont (Jul 31, 2006)

Ok, I should come up with something tonight... I hadn't much time this week-end, but during my laundry, I will have plenty of time to do this.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Jul 31, 2006)

No problem, Velmont.  Post when you can.

And thanx for the heads up from the rest of you on your being off!  I appreciate it!


----------



## Velmont (Aug 1, 2006)

Here the stats. I've joined up the background Rayex had written on the twin. I'ev also add a little more...

An explanation about the two fluff feats... I choose them after I've read the background of Jango. The *Education* feat was meant to represent his intellectual side, his bookworn behavior. The *Aberrant Dragonmark* came form the little paragraph where Jango light up the fire in the Green Lilac. I didn't want him to have fire orb spell at start, but without it, I couldn't expalin that small passage in the text, and I wanted to keep it as untouch as possible. There came the idea of an aberrant dragonmark.

Also, I've let down my first choice, doing a more polymorph caster (and maybe going on the master transmogriphist Prestige Class). Maybe I will aim for another PrC (Elemental Savant (fire most likely)? Dragon Prophet?) or maybe just stay a pure Sorcerer, I am not sure yet the path I will follow.

Finally, I didn't made his equipement... who knows what equipement I'll have if I just escape from my captors.


```
[B]Name:[/B] Jango Silversun
[B]Class:[/B] Sorcerer 2
[B]Race:[/B] Elf
[B]Region of Origin:[/b] Q'Barra
[B]Size:[/B] Medium
[B]Gender:[/B] Male
[B]Alignment:[/B] Neutral Good
[B]Action Points:[/B] 6

[B]Str:[/B]  8 -1 ( 0p.)	[B]Level:[/B] 2		[B]XP[/B]: 1000
[B]Dex:[/B] 16 +3 ( 6p.)	[B]BAB:[/B] +1		[B]HP:[/B]  9 (2d4+2)
[B]Con:[/B] 12 +1 ( 6p.)	[B]Grapple:[/B] +0
[B]Int:[/B] 14 +2 ( 6p.)	[B]Speed:[/B] 30'	[B]Stat Increases:[/b] None
[B]Wis:[/B] 10 +0 ( 2p.)	[B]Init:[/B] +3
[B]Cha:[/B] 15 +2 ( 8p.)	[B]ACP:[/B] -0		[B]Spell Fail:[/B] 0%

[B]	Base	Armor	Shld	Dex	Size	Nat	Misc	Total[/B]
[B]Armor:[/B]	10	+0	+0	+3	+0	+0	+0	13
[B]Touch:[/B]	13	[B]Flatfooted:[/B] 10

[B]Spell Res:[/B] None
[B]Dmg Red:[/B] None

[B]	Total	Base	Mod	Misc[/B]
[B]Fort:[/B]	+1	+0	+1	+0
[B]Ref:[/B]	+3	+0	+3	+0
[B]Will:[/B]	+3	+3	+0	+0
[B]Notes:[/B]

[B]Weapon			Attack	Damage	Critical	Range[/B]
XXXXXXXX		+X	XdX+X	XX-XX/xX	------
XXXXXXXX		+X	XdX+X	XX-XX/xX	XXX ft
[B]Notes:[/B]

[B]Languages:[/B] Common, Draconic, Elven, Sylvan

[B]Abilities:[/B] 
+2 Dex, -2 Con
Low-Light Vision
+2 Listen, Search, Spot
Immunity to sleep
+2 saves vs enchantment spell or effects
Weapon Proficiencies [Longsword, Rapier, Longbow, Shortbow]
Spellcasting
Summon Familiar

[B]Feats: [/B] 
Bonus Campaign: Educated
Bonus Campaign: Aberant Dragonmark [Produce Flames]
1st level: Aberant Dragonmark Gift

[B]Spells[/B] (Save DC 12 + spell level; 6/5)
[B]Spells Known:[/B]
	0 - Detect Magic, Light, Mage Hand, Prestidigitation, Read Magic;
	1st - Expeditious Retreat, [SPOILER]Feather Fall[/SPOILER], [SPOILER]Mage Armor[/SPOILER], [SPOILER]Magic Missile[/SPOILER], Ray of Enfeeblement;

[B]Spell-Like Abilities:[/B] Produce Flames [Caster Level: 1; 3/day]

[B]Skill Points:[/B] 20	[B]Max Ranks:[/B] 5/2.5
[B]Skills			Total	Ranks	Mod 	Misc[/B]
Bluff			 7	 5	+2	
Concentration		 6	 5	+1		
Knowledge (Arcana)	 8	 5	+2	+1		
Knowledge (History)	 5	 3	+2		
Knowledge (Planes)	 5	 2	+2	+1
Listen			 2	 0	+0	+2
Search			 4	 0	+2	+2	
Spot			 2	 0	+0	+2
[B]Notes:[/B]

[B]Equipment:		Cost	Weight[/B]
Explorer's Outfits	N/A	N/A lbs.

[B]Total Weight:[/B]0lb	[B]Money:[/B] 0gp 0sp 0cp

[B]		Lgt	Med	Hvy	Lift	Push[/B]
[B]Max Weight:[/B]	 26	 53	 80	160	400

[B]Age:[/B] 
[B]Height:[/B] 
[B]Weight:[/B] 
[B]Eyes:[/B] 
[B]Hair:[/B] 
[B]Skin:[/B]
```

[SBLOCK=Background]
-=-=-= The Twins of Seawell =-=-=-

Morinda and Klim had recently arrived at Seawell. Morinda was heavy with child so they decided to stay for a few weeks, untill the birth of their first child. Jango and Jina was born during a night of full moon, a night where they say that magic is in the air. 
The two new-made elven parents were beaming with joy. Of course, wether it would be a boy or a girl didn't really matter (although Klim secretely hoped for a son to teach away the art of the blade, and Morinda, equally secretly hoped for a girl, to learn her the teaching of the arcane arts.), they both were incredibly happy when they got one of each!

They were supposed to travel on in a few weeks, they never got that far. Somehow they remained there, and with time became a well-known family in the town. Morinda started up a tavern in the outskirts, and Klim joined the militia and quickly rose in rank.

It soon became apparent that the kids, although twins, were as different as day and night. 
Jango was silent, analytic, calm and always wore a slight frown on his face. Jina was the complete opposite; loud, boisterous, impulsive and always wore a big grin below her fiery red hair. When the twins reached the time of their maturity, they started training with their parents; Jina with their father, and Jango with their mother.

At a daily basis, they "work" as guards at "The Green Lilac", Morina's tavern. That is, if they weren't out adventuring. Jina usually lead the way, but Jango is always only a few feet behind his sister. Their favorite past-time is sneaking out of the town, towards where the lizardfolk live, and spy on the weird creatures.

At recent though Klim has told the twins to stay in the town. The more and more aggressive raiding of the lizardfolk have led the twins to search even more danger though....

-=-=-= A Night at the Inn =-=-=-

The fire was burning fiercly in the hearth, and the owls could be heard outside. Jango had his face in a book - as usual - and let loose a small yelp of suprise when his twin sister, Jina, came stomping in through the door. "Tough crowd tonight bro. Mom says you should come and help me keep the peace. They're more affraid of you torching the roof, than me poking their ribs with this." She patted the slim, elegant blade hanging from her hip. "Come on, you can read later, now it is time to work!" With that she turned around and left.
Sighing, Jango carefully puts the old book down on the table and follows his sister downstairs. Indeed, the common room was full as bursting tonight...

Dawn was rapidly arriving, and the last guests had just left a short hour ago. Morinda, the twins mother, ushered the last of the maids and cooks outside as she was beckoning to her kids. "Come, please join me for a bite before sleep. I've had Lina made baked peppers and sweetbread for us. We deserve it, after this night." Wearing a tired smile, she headed upstairs, the twins trailing slowly behind her. The room was as Jango left it, only the fire had died. A few logs and a flick of Morindas wrist later, the fire was burning yet again. They ate for a long while in silence, but finally Jango spoke up. "Mother, did father say anything about what the reason behind the recent raids? I mean, it is all good and well for the Lilac that people gather for comfort and comraderie, but I just feel there is something... off... about the things that are happening." He blushed and shrugged, but looked searchingly at his mother. 

Several moments went past before Morinda spoke. "No, he never said a thing about it. He told me he had to help with the defences of the outlying farms, but not for how long..." Jina, prefering to take matters at hand, rather than talk about it for days without end, frowned. "I don't see why we can't just go and chase the lizards off. They're surely not as organized or well equiped as we, are they? And it isn't the first time they have behaved strangely, is it?" 
Shaking her head wearily, Morinda agrees. "No, it is not the first time... back when your father and I came through her on our journey, they were acting strangely... We'd been traveling for close to three years, just seeing new places, exploring the world. With my training and your father learning on the road we were safe enough, but when we came here we heard rumours about the lizardfolk. They had been acting strangely, more often seen close to the town, harassing trading caravans and chasing away the lesser boats coming to close. It appeared later that they've had a split in their tribe, and a sort of tribal war was fought, but nothing big, like these ships dissapearing, ever happened back then. Anyway, we decided to stay here, as you were born and we did not want to take you out on the road."

The twins looks at eachother and grins. "Yeah, good thing that was. Seawell is a nice place to grow up, and with you and father to teach us, we could not have had a better time." Jango smiles and throw a little ball of liquid fire into the fireplace, helping the embers warm the room. "I know mother, no magic in the Lilac untill I've learned to controll it better. But I truly believe I am that far now. You won't let me proove it though." 
A motherly smile comes to Morindas lips, and she explains. "It is not that I doubt your abilities, but you have not had the strict training I had. You will learn with time, my son. But now, I am going to bed."

They are alone in the room now, and Jina is suddenly grinning. "Hey Jango, let's go and spy on the lizards! We havn't done that in weeks." With that, she runs out of the room and down the stairs, not even bothering to wait for her brothers response. I better go and keep her out of trouble, he thinks, and follow suit.

They're walking down the street, towards one of the gates. One with dark black hair, the other with flaming red. If it weren't for that apparent difference, they would be identical. Almond shaped eyes the color of dark brown, bordering on black. Lithe bodies, walking confidently towards their destiny, allthough unknown to them both - yet.

-=-=-= The Dark of Jango =-=-=-

His innate spellcasting abilities hide more than a draconic heritage, he hides his abberant dragonmark. His mother and father have always told teh twins the true nature of that mark, but also the superstition around it. For the twins safety, they always have told them to speak about that secret to no one, and to Jango to hide his dragonmark to the sight of everyone. Jango took the warning more seriously than Jina. He sister almost give it away once, but Jango could catch her mistake, and thus, his secret is still one up today.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brogarn (Aug 1, 2006)

For some reason I've had a bit of writer's block with this character. I'm trying to solidify his background a bit. Here's the rambled stuff I wrote over the weekend.

[SBLOCK]Bored minor nobility. Wants to have adventures. Finds someone to train him with traps, locks and stuff. Hangs around adventurer bars. Gets called "green" alot. Finds group willing to take him, who are unfortunately, also green. They go to Q'Barr. Party gets wiped by lizardmen except him who hides and somehow gets away. Low on coin, no desire to be common thief, decides to hire on with local guard. "I could go back." he thinks to himself. "No, even if it's just guard duty, this'll be far more exciting than counting coins and talking boring politics with old people." Maybe someone else will come along that needs me. Noone ever does, but even though he won't admit it to himself, he's a bit reluctant to head back out and possibly lose another party. Or get killed himself. 

_Why don't you try finding one of those big warrior types to teach you a thing or two?

Look at me. Do I look like I belong up close and personal with some beast while waving a large piece of metal around hoping it bites me instead of my buddies?

No, not really. You'll need to learn your way around some kind of weapon though.

Fine. I'll learn how to use a short sword or something. But mostly, I want to learn how to use my fingers and my brains. I'm pretty smart.

If you were, you wouldn't be here.

Whatever. Look, can you teach me this stuff or what?

Ya. I can teach ya. It'll cost you though. And if you get caught in some noble's house, don't be bringin up my name.

I'm not looking to be some 2nd story criminal creeping into a noble's bedroom and stealing their precious knick knacks. I don't need to do that. I just want some skills that'll get me hired on to an adventuring company. 

HA! Oh that's rich. 

Seriously!

Ok, boy. Whatever you say. Anyways, grab that bag over there and we'll get started. Assuming of course you have the coin?

Ya. *throws a pouch which the guy deftly catches* He bounces it up and down in his hand a couple of times and says This'll do. Ok, get that bag and come over here._


Conversation with head guard guy goes something like this.

_I'm looking for work.

Can you use that sword you got there?

Ya, the pointy end goes into your enemy.

Scoffs. You're green, boy, but I need to fill the ranks. Go see so and so and he'll get you set up with schedules and stuff. Oh, and if I catch you stealing anything, I'll feed you to the lizards.

I'm not a thief._

It's been a year now since he hired on with the watch and he's getting that old itch again. Helps that the memories of his party's unfortunate end have faded along with being in many fights with the lizards since. Maybe it's time to get back out there.

Things unsure of: Starting city. Name. Head guard's name. Guy head guard initially sends me to. Guy who trains me on rogue stuff. Party names and classes.[/SBLOCK]

If you've got a guard you think can fit into this kind of scenario or maybe point me in a better direction, I'd appreciate it. 

Thanks!
Brogarn


----------



## drothgery (Aug 1, 2006)

Brogarn said:
			
		

> For some reason I've had a bit of writer's block with this character. I'm trying to solidify his background a bit. Here's the rambled stuff I wrote over the weekend.
> 
> ...
> 
> If you've got a guard you think can fit into this kind of scenario or maybe point me in a better direction, I'd appreciate it.




Hmm... given that background, it seems like that he'll react strongly (one way or another) to Khalia, especially if he's from Thrane or Karrnath. She is, after all, pretty, young, a high noble, idealistic, and off having adventures with the express sanction of her family and the Church.

Also, FYI -- the Watchmaster in Seawell is Flim Silversun (Jina and Jango's father).


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Aug 1, 2006)

Hey Brogarn,

What you've got thus far seems fine.  The town's militia basically has always been looking for able bodies, so becoming a Watchman in Seawell is fairly easy to attain.  To answer some of the stuff you were unsure of, here's my suggestions/ideas:

Things unsure of:

Starting city:  Perhaps you came from the Q'barra capital of Newthrone?  Within this capital and the surrounding areas known as New Galifar, several refugees from Cyre had arrived after the cataclysm and settled here.  So if you wanted to be minor nobility, perhaps you were a member of a Cyrean noble house that had to leave after the Mournland incident, travled to New Galifar and settled in Newthrone.  But now you've moved down the coast to Seawell looking for adventure (since Seawell has much more incidents with lizardfolk attacks than Newthrone does).

Name:  You can create any name you want, although if you're a minor noble, your last name probably starts with " ir' " (the standard designation for nobility).  None of the existing three NPC Watchmen we have would probably fit your character, but you can create a whole new one if you'd like.  So your name would be something along the lines of Watchman Bob ir'Jones (or whatever).

Head guard's name: Watchmaster Flim Silversun

Guy head guard initially sends me to:  We can make it Watchman Citen Boggs just to tie you in to existing characters.

Guy who trains me on rogue stuff:  Same guy, Watchman Citen Boggs.  All militiamen are instructed in all kinds of skills, including traditional "rogue" skills.  It would make fine sense for you to have learned lockpicking, trapfinding, stealth etc., especially if you were one of the militia's scouts and thus were expected to go further out of the town to keep track of the lizardfolk problem.

Party names and classes:

Khalia ir'Indari  - Human Archivist
Ari Osten - Human Hexblade
Taviss Jarga - Human Ranger
Nelson Luttin - Human Bard
Jango Silversun - Elf Sorcerer (new character)

Hope this help!  Feel free to ask any questions.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Aug 1, 2006)

Velmont,

Jango looks good.  No problems.  As you're currently kidnapped, it's fine that you don't have any equipment listed (as you won't have any when you escape).  Same thing as far as weapons are concerned.  You'll be able to add stuff to your list once you join the party and you start gathering stuff together.

And the Aberent Dragonmark is fine too, and it'll be interesting if/when Jango and Ari both get together and discuss what it means to have an Aberrant mark (since Ari ahs one too).

I'll be getting you and Brogarn into the game as soon as I can.  Keep an eye out in the IC game thread.  Thanx!


----------



## Brogarn (Aug 1, 2006)

That certainly does help. I'm going to flesh out his story and get something posted here in the next day or two. After that, I'll get the stats and stuff figured out then post that as well.


EDIT: Actually, I'll have the background worked out by tomorrow morning and the stats to you by tomorrow afternoon at the latest. I forgot that you don't post on the weekends, so I'll try to step it up a bit.


----------



## James Heard (Aug 1, 2006)

Just what we need, another stinkin' ferner' noble to waltz around in the jungle like miss fancypants and denounce the "barbarians". Hoity toity richies. Killin's too good fer 'em.


----------



## Brogarn (Aug 1, 2006)

Does it help that I've been reconsidering the noble angle and pondering Half Orc? (Most of the story to remain intact. Just minor adjustments and I need to read up on Half Orcs in Eberron and especially Q'Barra)


----------



## drothgery (Aug 1, 2006)

Brogarn said:
			
		

> Does it help that I've been reconsidering the noble angle and pondering Half Orc? (Most of the story to remain intact. Just minor adjustments and I need to read up on Half Orcs in Eberron and especially Q'Barra)




It's not impossible to find a half-orc in Q'Barra, but they're really mostly in the Eldeen Reaches and the Shadow Marches. Besides, Khalia could use some allies against the peasantry


----------



## Brogarn (Aug 1, 2006)

Ok, fair enough.

I always like to have a concept with the character himself. Something that makes him real in my mind, be it a quirk, personality trait, or concept and I solidify them around that. Just trying to come up with something to make this guy more real for me.


----------



## Brogarn (Aug 1, 2006)

Bah! Double post.


----------



## Brogarn (Aug 2, 2006)

Sigh. Work day is interfering with my Happy Fun Time. This will have to be tomorrow, after all. I'm sorry for the delay. Let me know if it's a problem.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Aug 2, 2006)

No problems at all Brogarn.  A number of our players are on spotty posting due to vacations and such, so we're in no great rush.

If you want to swap over to half-orc that is no problem at all.  drothgery is right in that most half-orcs (and orcs) are found in the western provinces, but individual ones can appear all over Khorvaire (the same way not all halflings are found in the Talenta Plains).  And as far as removing the noblity aspect... if it makes more sense to not make him a noble, that's completely fine.  It seems like your main focus nowadays is being a Watchman, so whatever former life your character had before he joined the militia is cool.

Finish the character and the crunch whenever you can, and post the character in the Rogue's Gallery thread.  Thanx man!


----------



## stonegod (Aug 3, 2006)

stonegod said:
			
		

> Hey everybody. As pointed out here, I'll be having some spotting access for parts of two weeks. Will try to check 1/d, but no guarantees for the first trip.



Back with full net until Sat.


----------



## Brogarn (Aug 3, 2006)

Ok, I ended up going with the Half Orc. I came up with a line of dialogue that I really liked, so couldn't pass it up. I've got him to Seawell, but his origins are still foggy as far as parentage, childhood, etc.

Anyways, here's Skarghash:

[SBLOCK]“By the gods, you’re ugly.”

“Ya, wanna cuddle?”

Watchmaster Flim Silversun laughs at the newcomer’s sarcastic reply.

“So, what’s your name?”

“Skarghash”

“Scar gash? Seems appropriate...”

“No. Skarg _hash_.”

“How ‘bout I just call you Skarg?”

“Fine with me” Skarg shrugs

“So, why you want to work on the watch?”

“Because daddy didn’t love me so I’m looking for a new father figure. Can I call you dad?”

“Ok, look. I appreciate a good sense of humor, but I won’t tolerate insubordination. I’ll need you to follow orders, not make snide comments every time someone tells you to do something. Lives depend on it”

Skarg sighs “Fine. I came to Q’Barra with an adventuring company out of Great Crag. They’re dead now, lizards got ‘em, and I’ve got less than a gold piece to my name. Regardless of what you may or may not think, I’m no petty thief looking to rob people of their precious knick knacks, nor am I some alley dwelling cut purse. So in lieu of those things, I need a job. I don’t know anything about farming, smithing, crafting, or anything else. I know how to stab people when they aren’t looking, am pretty good at scouting without being seen, and know my way around locks and traps. Not your standard set of skills, I admit, but I’m hoping the Watch can make use of them since I’m out of options.”

“So, you’re a thief with a conscience.”

“Whatever. Look, you want me or not?”

“You’re in luck on that front. Well, luck being a relative term. I need every able hand I can get. Go see Citen Boggs and tell him I sent you.”

“Got it.” Skarg says. As he turns to leave, the Watchmaster says “Oh, and don’t steal anything or I’ll feed you to those lizards that got your friends.”

Skarg sighs and leaves. 

That was a year ago and Skarg’s been on the watch ever since. He’s usually out scouting, spying on suspected local criminals or anything else the Watch needs done that doesn’t require face time with the locals. 
[/SBLOCK]


If this looks good, I'll slap together his character sheet and throw it in the Rogue's Gallery. I've worked out his stats, just need to fill in the details and equipment. I can have that done by this afternoon I think.


----------



## Ringmereth (Aug 3, 2006)

Just letting everyone know that I'll be out of town without internet access until Sunday.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Aug 3, 2006)

Ringmereth - Thanx for letting us know.  See you next week!

Valmont - You are good to go!  Please post Jango's character sheet in the Rogue's Gallery thread HERE.  Also, you'll need to select a text color for your dialogue.  Thus far, Royal Blue, Sienna, Sandy Brown, and Red are in use already, and Dim Gray is our OOC color.

Brogarn - Everything with Skarghash looks good!  Like I asked of Valmont, please post the character sheet in the Rogue's Gallery thread and select a dialogue color.

For both of you... I'm going to insert you guys directly into the game (even though your character sheets aren't necessarily done/up), so go check out the in-game thread.  For the time being you won't need your stats to play, but do try and get them completed and posted as soon as you can.  But you're both ready to play!


----------



## Brogarn (Aug 3, 2006)

I'll use Purple.


----------



## stonegod (Aug 3, 2006)

Brogarn said:
			
		

> I'll use Purple.



You might want to try DarkOrchid as it is a mite more readable. It was Zan's color, but I don't think it would cause confusion.


----------



## Velmont (Aug 3, 2006)

I use yellow in all my other games, so I,ll keep that color.


----------



## Brogarn (Aug 3, 2006)

stonegod said:
			
		

> You might want to try DarkOrchid as it is a mite more readable. It was Zan's color, but I don't think it would cause confusion.




Ya, I was curious if that would be too dark for some. I'll use Dark Orchid instead as long as folks don't think it'll be confusing.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Aug 3, 2006)

Sounds good!  Dark Orchid and Yellow it is!


----------



## Brogarn (Aug 3, 2006)

Where do we roll for HP? On the other site I play on, they have this nifty dice roll tag, but I'm not sure how to do that here. 

P.S. 1d6+1 for level 2 HP, just in case the DM does it.
EDIT: I found my way to Invisible Castle. Here's my HP roll if this is ok: http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=545656

P.P.S. For "fluff" feats I wasn't real sure what to take. But then I started thinking about what a guy this ugly, yet intelligent, would do to get a sense of pride and couldn't think of anything better than his skills. So, I went with Skill Focus Open Lock and Skill Focus Disable Device along with Nimble Fingers which gives an additional +2 to both. I'm thinking this could be what got him hired with his original adventuring company (because it certainly wasn't his winning personality and good looks) as he tended to practice alot with nothing better to do with his time. Absorbed in his work, so to speak. I might have this lead to him going the Exemplar Prestige Class route should he be around that long as well. Anyways... if that sounds good, I'll go that route. Let me know.


----------



## Velmont (Aug 4, 2006)

I got two questions:

What is Jango status (Has he lost hp, is he tired, sick? Ect...)  And just to be sure, how much time has happen since Jango dissapear? Or is it as it please me?

Second thing what Jango know about the human and the false lighthouse?

If you want, you can e-mail me at velmont AT hotmail DOT com... or simply SBLOCK it here... anyway, I doubt there will be a lot of thing I will hide from teh other players


----------



## Brogarn (Aug 4, 2006)

Character sheet is up and about 75% complete. Most of the important information is done. Just need HP answer from above, work out equipment (outside of armor and weapons), weight and gold, and fill in a couple of spots I need to look up when I get home.


----------



## Brogarn (Aug 4, 2006)

Another question. I'm reading through the entire game thread just to get an idea of how people are posting so I know what to expect, look for, and in turn how to post myself. I'm noticing a few instances, though, of people seeming to know things that I'm not finding anywhere else. For instance; I just read where a character said that he didn't recall slings being a standard lizard weapon, but I didn't see where he got that info from. This kind of thing has popped up a couple of times. Especially with Nelson and his long monologues. Is this info made up, or is it coming from PMs, or what? 

Just want to understand what's going on a bit better so I can be prepared to post.


----------



## drothgery (Aug 4, 2006)

I'm assuming Nelson's player is just making stuff up (or referencing his own non-public notes) for the most part.

Also, HP are high average (so us d6/level types get 4 + Con after 1st).


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Aug 4, 2006)

Yeah, as Nelson is a skill and knowledge-heavy bard, James Heard has been playing the character as though he knows just a whole bunch of useless trivia, especially in regards to the town and the surrounding environs.

This is actually something that I'm quite open to for everyone, if it helps flesh out your character, your posts, and the town of Seawell.  If you mention new NPCs, places of business, past events... all to help flesh out our story... that is completely fine.  Go for it.  Nelson does it a lot being a bard, but the rest of you can do it as well.  There are very few things that are "canon" as it were, and that's all stuff that either appears in the game thread or in the character bios.


----------



## stonegod (Aug 6, 2006)

As stated earlier, it is now the second half of my trip where I will be able to post 1/d until Weds. See ya!


----------



## James Heard (Aug 6, 2006)

I'm back, and yeah, I basically make up a "fact" if it seems appropriate. I always figured that if I said something absolutely false that Nelson would know about I'd get a DM note to indicate it and either correct it or work it into another monologue explaining how Nelson was very smart for being wrong.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Aug 9, 2006)

James, I'm going to try my best to get some posts up for you since you went off alone, but I don't think it will be with the same frequency as the others.  I'll be dealing mainly with the party most of the time, but if I can throw in places to updqte what Nelson is doing, I'll try.  A party that splits up (especially when everything is written out like PbP) is always more difficult that a group that stays together, but I'll do my best.


----------



## James Heard (Aug 9, 2006)

No problems, if necessary for my own amusement I can always have Nelson have long conversations with himself.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Aug 14, 2006)

Up to you folks as to what you want to do next.  The pirate is probably a dozen paces away from Taviss heading back south to wherever the pirate are.  Still time to attack him if you'd like, or you can let him go.  Up to you.


----------



## Velmont (Aug 14, 2006)

Jango will not initiate anything... adventuring was more Jina's ideas and have taken the habit to follow more than to lead... I'll let to the experimented character to choose.


----------



## stonegod (Aug 14, 2006)

I believe the plan is to follow---have one of our scouts go up ahead while we follow far behind.


----------



## Brogarn (Aug 14, 2006)

I hadn't posted because I didn't want to step on any current party leader toes. I already managed to piss Nelson off, so didnt' want to push it.  

I posted something now, though, just to spawn a quick in character discussion on our next move.


----------



## drothgery (Aug 15, 2006)

Brogarn said:
			
		

> I hadn't posted because I didn't want to step on any current party leader toes.




Hmm... I'm not sure there's really a party leader right now. I mean, Khalia would probably try and take charge if some creepy monster jumped out at us, if we needed to interact with nobility, or if we needed to some mystical research, but fighting pirates in the wilderness...


----------



## Brogarn (Aug 15, 2006)

drothgery said:
			
		

> Hmm... I'm not sure there's really a party leader right now. I mean, Khalia would probably try and take charge if some creepy monster jumped out at us, if we needed to interact with nobility, or if we needed to some mystical research, but fighting pirates in the wilderness...





Apparently these pirates failed their entrance exams and couldnt' find a ship that would take them. Could work in our favor... /ponder


----------



## Brogarn (Aug 21, 2006)

*Out of town*

I'll be out of town Friday September 1st thru Tuesday September 5th. I might be able to get on over that weekend, but most likely not.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Aug 21, 2006)

Hey folks, just wanted to check with you all as the game continues.  It appears to me that the amount of posts and their post size on everyone's part has slowed down quite a bit.  And without people posting to make offers/suggestions/agreements on what/where you want to do and go, the plot has been sputtering a bit (granted, this being summer might have a lot to do with it).

Now I've been in enough games like this where everyone is gung-ho and posting long character-driven posts at the beginnings of a new game, but then a few months in, the posts slow down/stop.  I just want to check with you all as to what you are still wanting/looking for in the game (if anything) that would bring posting amount and size back up a bit so that the story (and your enjoyment of such) keeps moving.

Do you want more crunch?  Do you feel like you aren't getting to use your characters abilities enough?  Or are you just tired of playing your characters?  Are my DM posts too long and involved and thus too difficult to decide why/how to react to them?

I don't THINK that my DM posts have changed too much since we began, but perhaps I've fallen into some habits that are making it less interesting/important for you all to post and react to.  If so, please let me know what you think is missing from the game because I'll certainly change things up to make the game flow better for everyone.  I myself have yet to be in a game on the ENWorld boards that has actually made it through it's first adventure before dying out, and I'd love to be able to at least finish this first plot if nothing else.  Of course I'd also love to see the game move into a second plot once this first one finishes as well, but that really comes down to what you guys are looking for and if I am giving you what you want so that you want to continue.

So please feel free to let me know if you think the game is missing or needs anything to make you become more involved or have more of a stake in the events, and I'll do my best to tailor the game to what you all want.  Thanx guys!


----------



## stonegod (Aug 21, 2006)

DEFCON 1 said:
			
		

> So please feel free to let me know if you think the game is missing or needs anything to make you become more involved or have more of a stake in the events, and I'll do my best to tailor the game to what you all want.  Thanx guys!



I do not really have any complaints; the shortness for my right now is that 1) Ari is following until he can do something more and 2) we are just trying to figure out what to do [which would probably be slowed by exposition]. Of course, we could go around on #2 for a while, which why I hope people are going to do my plan soon.


----------



## Brogarn (Aug 21, 2006)

First off, I love this game. This one and one I play on another site are my hands down favorites.

Secondly, I think the problem right now is indecision on what to do next and a seeming lack of leader. I've been trying to ride shotgun since my character isn't the leader type. 6 charisma and all that. While I could step in and start pushing in certain directions, I'm trying to avoid that since it doesn't really fit in with my character, being the loner ugly guy. I've been waiting on others to post what we're doing next. I'm getting the feeling that everyone's doing that. In our current situation, especially, I've been waiting on Taviss specifically since I figured sneaking around the woods would be his thing. 

Third, I think Nelson going off on his own kinda set people back a bit. That's just a guess, though. Reading through the entire game up until this point, a lot of the conversation revolved around Nelson, either good or bad. Without him, it's gotten awfully quiet.


----------



## stonegod (Aug 21, 2006)

We sort of had this odd three-way leader dynamic between Khalia (The Lady), Ari (The Determined Hunter), and Nelson (the Only One Concerned with Seawall), and that definitely sparked tension!


----------



## Velmont (Aug 21, 2006)

I must tell there is always a time in  agame that happen... for now, Jango feels more like he has been attributed the task to show the group the pirate's camp, and he is not in charge of the group, and doesn't know who it is. He is not use to 'adventure' without his sister either...


----------



## drothgery (Aug 21, 2006)

DEFCON 1 said:
			
		

> Hey folks, just wanted to check with you all as the game continues.  It appears to me that the amount of posts and their post size on everyone's part has slowed down quite a bit.  And without people posting to make offers/suggestions/agreements on what/where you want to do and go, the plot has been sputtering a bit (granted, this being summer might have a lot to do with it).




Well, Khalia's been relatively quiet, as I've said, because she's somewhat out of her element. Get her in a library, in ancient ruins, fighting monsters out of Khyber, among nobles of the Five Nations, or among the faithful of the Flame, and she'll be a lot more proactive. Sneaking around in the woods isn't her forte, though she'll try to do it in a good cause.



			
				DEFCON 1 said:
			
		

> Do you want more crunch?  Do you feel like you aren't getting to use your characters abilities enough?




I knew going in that the primary opponents for the first adventure would be humans and lizardfolk; I can hardly complain about Khalia's abilities not working to their fullest against them. I'd hope that in the long run that won't always be the case (any chance of a house ruled feat along the lines of Draconic Archivist or Archivst of Nature that would let her use Dark Knowledge on humanoids?), but I can't complain about it.


----------



## Ringmereth (Aug 21, 2006)

I know I've been contributing to the slowdown; my own game has been consuming a lot of attention lately. You're doing a pretty good job, DEFCON, and I'd like to see this adventure through. The one thing that could be improved here is the pacing; so far the pace is entirely determined by how much time it takes the group to decide to do something. There's not a lot going on, it seems, outside of the group to push the story forward. My two copper, anyway.

Also, I agree that lack of a clear leader has bogged things down a little. Nelson is certainly the most compelling character, but he's not much of a leader. Nevertheless, I'm looking forward to seeing how this ends up.


----------



## James Heard (Aug 21, 2006)

I don't have a problem with anything here. Nelson talking for several pages worth of dialogue into Sblocks just seems sort of weird though, and depending on who there is to talk to it seems even weirder. 

I'd like to point out though, that people's resistance to Nelson's leadership seems solely based on who his family is, and rumors of his behavior as interpreted from the backstory. It is a great injustice. Nelson is a saint. A paragon of behaviors that only the choicest few could hope to follow in the footsteps of.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Aug 21, 2006)

Thanx for the feedback guys.  To answer Ringmereth's point about the pacing... I've tried to avoid railroading everyone into specific events (and the dice rolls have also contributed to that).  If anyone wanted to just barrel ahead then that'd be fine (as Nelson has done).  However, as everyone else has been taking a more cautionary approach to things (sneaking, scouting, etc.), I've been relying on the Spot/Listen rolls of the opponents to determine when combat occurs.

But if any point someone wanted to just say "to heck with it!", jump up and engage in combat... I'd work with it.  

I would also like to make the point that party is also well within their rights to decide to go back to town for reinforcements (or to pass off the duty onto the militia) if they so choose (and which has been suggested by a person or two).  If anyone'd rather do that (or are afraid they aren't up to the task of dealing with the pirates), then come to an agreement about it and we'll see where that takes us.

As I usually tell people when I play with them in PbP... the more ACTIVE your choices are, the more agreements can come quickly and the faster the plot advances.  Even if your character can't contribute directly, a simple "I agree we should do 'X'" is enough to bring the group to consensus and someone will usually take the lead from there.  And thus things'll speed up.


----------



## James Heard (Aug 22, 2006)

You know what's really dumb? I thought I had posted recently to this game, but apparently my post never made it. So, now I feel like I've been holding up the game because I didn't make the post that I already wrote but didn't post, and I don't have an offline copy so I suck. Man, it's really amazing how my mind doesn't work sometimes.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Aug 22, 2006)

Don't worry, James.  The stuff you are doing at the moment is not affecting the other group yet.  So there's no problems.


----------



## James Heard (Aug 22, 2006)

Yeah, but it still feels weird vaguely knowing I'd thought I'd done something and having apparently done nothing because I probably did something dumb like put it in a quick reply then scrolled away and closed the tab. Sheesh.


----------



## Brogarn (Aug 22, 2006)

How far away is Skarg from the alerted pirates?


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Aug 23, 2006)

The map has everyone's location listed on it along with the 5' gridlines.  The purple S is a little difficult to see, but you should be able to find it on the lower edge of the treeline.  He is within line of sight of Pirate 1, but would need to move 10 feet to the right (on the map) to come into sight of Pirate 2.


----------



## Brogarn (Aug 23, 2006)

Doh! Powers of observation failed me. Somehow I didn't even see the map. *smacks forehead*


----------



## James Heard (Sep 2, 2006)

This is just a note to tell everyone that I'm gone till Monday night/afternoon sometime, so if by some freak accident the thread suddenly picks up...Well Nelson will probably be doing stuff similar to what he has been doing, recklessly pressing ahead, maligning the gods and everyone around him, and complaining... while being brilliant, handsome, and beautiful. Anyways, if it's needed. I've got a ball game to run off and see - Roll Tide!


----------



## Brogarn (Sep 6, 2006)

Back from my trip. I'll play catch up and get something posted by this evening. Work's a bit busy atm.


----------



## James Heard (Sep 8, 2006)

Alright folks, it's been fun and I've genuinely had a good time - but I think it's just not going to work anymore. Best of luck to everyone, and I hope everyone else has had as good a time playing in this as I have!


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Sep 8, 2006)

Sorry to hear you don't want to play anymore, James.  I really enjoyed Nelson's interactions and your roleplaying as such, and I'm sorry that you aren't able to reconcile playing the character truthfully with playing him as part of the group.  Your choice of course... but I will admit a bit of sadness that he won't be around anymore.

Good luck with wherever else the ENWorld boards take you.


----------



## stonegod (Sep 8, 2006)

James Heard said:
			
		

> Alright folks, it's been fun and I've genuinely had a good time - but I think it's just not going to work anymore. Best of luck to everyone, and I hope everyone else has had as good a time playing in this as I have!



Sorry to see you go. Nelson was definitely a firebrand to be sure. See you around the boards.


----------



## Brogarn (Sep 8, 2006)

Nelson was definitely an interesting and memorable character. Well done with RP'ing him. Hope to see you in another game. Good luck!


----------



## drothgery (Sep 8, 2006)

Now how's Khalia ever going to show that annoying Luttin boy the error of his ways?


----------



## James Heard (Sep 8, 2006)

DEFCON 1 said:
			
		

> Sorry to hear you don't want to play anymore, James.  I really enjoyed Nelson's interactions and your roleplaying as such, and I'm sorry that you aren't able to reconcile playing the character truthfully with playing him as part of the group.  Your choice of course... but I will admit a bit of sadness that he won't be around anymore.
> 
> Good luck with wherever else the ENWorld boards take you.



It wasn't about "being able to reconcile playing the character truthfully and playing with the group" though, but thanks anyways. That's simply not the issue I'm departing because of.


			
				drothgery said:
			
		

> Now how's Khalia ever going to show that annoying Luttin boy the error of his ways?



I might reinvent Nelson for Living Eberron or even another game one day, because he's fun.


----------



## Brogarn (Sep 15, 2006)

Sorry for the recent lack of posting on my part. Been a hell of a busy week at work and I recently met someone new, so you know how that goes. I'm all caught up reading now, but don't have time to make a more quality post than "Skarg helps tie the pirates up." I'm out of town this weekend (last minute plans) but will be able to post by Sunday night. 

The plot seems to be moving steadily forward and I don't want to leave the game, but if I'm not posting enough, let me know. I'll attempt to post more or gracefully take my leave if necessary.

-Brogarn


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Sep 15, 2006)

Nope, you're doing fine Brogarn.  My methodology has always been "give the players a day and a half or so" to put up posts.  Those that do, great.  Those that don't (for whatever reason), they'll see another post by me and will hopefully get to post to that one.  As long as I see one or two player posts every day and a half or so, I'll post follow ups.  So if any players aren't around for whatever reason, but your fellow players post in your stead, you should be fine.

It's only when people have gone away for a week or two with no indication why, that I start assuming they have quit (but just haven't let me know).


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Sep 18, 2006)

As soon as you come to a consensus, we'll start on ahead.  Here are the situations/problems you have to deal with as you plan your next move.

- It is currently early-afternoon.
- To take the current prisoners back to town requires the entire party.
- To guard the prisoners in the tent while the rest explore the tunnels requires one member of the party to watch them.
- Khalia is out of spells and will not regain them until the next morning.
- To get reinforcements requires one character to hurry back to the lighthouse and let the other Watchmen know so they can ride back to town, get others, then ride back out.  I will allow "Nelson" to be that person if the group wants to explore ahead before reinforcements arrive.
- Reinforcements will not arrive to the pirate camp for about an hour and a half once that player leaves for the lighthouse.
- Nobody knows (pirates or otherwise) what exactly is beyond the portal and how long it will take to explore/find whatever it is Captain Erqua is looking for.  Could be 15 minutes, could be days.
- Because Jango is not an experienced arcane caster like Zan was, he won't be able to identify the magical items as easily as Zan did (meaning he'll need to actually cast the identify spell as normal, unlike the "sped up" process I had Zan use to speed the story along).

Also just to let everybody know... now that the "lighthouse" and "pirate camp" sections are completed... EVERYONE HAS NOW REACHED *THIRD LEVEL*.  PLEASE UPDATE YOUR CHARACTERS SHEETS WITH ALL YOUR NEW AND UPDATED INFORMATION!  NEW HIT POINTS IS AVERAGE ROUNDED UP.

CONGRATULATIONS!


Please let me know if there are any questions/problems/concerns.


----------



## stonegod (Sep 18, 2006)

DEFCON 1 said:
			
		

> - Khalia is out of spells and will not regain them until the next morning.



This is probably issue #2 (#1 is below), as we have only one potion between all of us for healing.


			
				DEFCON 1 said:
			
		

> - To get reinforcements requires one character to hurry back to the lighthouse and let the other Watchmen know so they can ride back to town, get others, then ride back out.  I will allow "Nelson" to be that person if the group wants to explore ahead before reinforcements arrive.
> - Reinforcements will not arrive to the pirate camp for about an hour and a half once that player leaves for the lighthouse.



I think this is the preferred route. If we could get a sneaky person to keep an eye down below, that would be a bene, but *much* more risky.


			
				DEFCON 1 said:
			
		

> - Nobody knows (pirates or otherwise) what exactly is beyond the portal and how long it will take to explore/find whatever it is Captain Erqua is looking for.  Could be 15 minutes, could be days.



That is the #1 issue in my mind. That's always one of the issues in games, as there is always this tension between rushing in and waiting.


			
				DEFCON 1 said:
			
		

> - Because Jango is not an experienced arcane caster like Zan was, he won't be able to identify the magical items as easily as Zan did (meaning he'll need to actually cast the identify spell as normal, unlike the "sped up" process I had Zan use to speed the story along).



Which is why I had Ari directly ask the prisoners. Hopefully they know what their things do. 



			
				DEFCON 1 said:
			
		

> Also just to let everybody know... now that the "lighthouse" and "pirate camp" sections are completed... EVERYONE HAS NOW REACHED *THIRD LEVEL*.  PLEASE UPDATE YOUR CHARACTERS SHEETS WITH ALL YOUR NEW AND UPDATED INFORMATION!  NEW HIT POINTS IS AVERAGE ROUNDED UP.



Woot! I'll let you know when Ari's updated.

My thoughts:

Khalia is out of spells, but can still assist in some other ways (aid another in combat, etc.). Skarg believes he cannot go down w/o permission; this would be gotten by going to the lighthouse where there are apparently a small contingent of watch---should be much quicker for him to go there and back if he does not wait for the rest of the guard. If he can convince one of the guards there to follow him back to the camp and watch the prisoners, then the rest of us can go down w/o waiting for the town reinforcements to arrive (assuming we trust our knot tying skills). 

The main limitation we have is lack of healing. We have one _cure light_ potion amongst us. We can try to wait, but then we don't know what will happen. Should we vote?


----------



## stonegod (Sep 19, 2006)

Ari's been leveled. More hitpoints and the lovely mettle ability (its evasion for Will and Fortitude effects).

For his Feat, I gave him Aberrant Dragonmark Vigor. Like Aberrant Dragonmark Gift, it is from _The Player's Guide to Eberron_. If he spends one of his dragonmark uses, it gives him temporary hitpoints equal to his HD for an hour; can be used as an immediate action. Fits Ari, I think.

Let me know if there are any issues.


----------



## drothgery (Sep 19, 2006)

DEFCON 1 said:
			
		

> Also just to let everybody know... now that the "lighthouse" and "pirate camp" sections are completed... EVERYONE HAS NOW REACHED *THIRD LEVEL*.  PLEASE UPDATE YOUR CHARACTERS SHEETS WITH ALL YOUR NEW AND UPDATED INFORMATION!  NEW HIT POINTS IS AVERAGE ROUNDED UP.




Khalia's 1XP behind the rest of the party due to scribing a scroll, and she's likely to get farther behind as she does this more often. For right now, I'm just assuming we got slightly more XP than we needed to level, but how's this going to affect XP in the long run?


----------



## Velmont (Sep 19, 2006)

Here my suggestion of Plan: Nelson go to the lighthouse and come back (or send) a man or two to watch over the men while reinforcement comes. Once someone else have come to watch over the prisonner arrive, we can go down and explore and stop teh captain before she find what she seeks, in hope it isn't 15 minutes it was needed but at least a few hours.


----------



## Brogarn (Sep 19, 2006)

Decisions decisions... And a level! Woot! I'll get Skarg updated this evening. I need my books at home to do it properly. I'm not sure what feat I'm taking.

Anyways...

Reading stonegod's post, I can be that sneaky person, but unfortunately, Skarg's of the mindset that he needs permission to continue forward. He's gotten some Lawful tendencies with his year long guard position and has issues with being accused of dereliction of duty due to his low self esteem. Basically, he doesn't want to be a "screw up" and have that going against him as well as his looks. Like I said, low self esteem.

Skarg can stay with the prisoners while the rest of you folks start forward. That way, he can at least brief whatever guards show up and catch up from there. It's a way for him to make sure folks know that he hasn't deserted or whatever. That line of thought is silly if logic is applied. Of course folks will know he went with the rest of the group and hasn't abandoned his post, so to speak. But he's a bit paranoid about that and I'm trying to play it correctly. He doesn't want the other guards to be right about him. Make sense?

So, how about we have Nelson alert the guards at the lighthouse or whatever. Skarg stands guard over the prisoners until they show up. You folks head into the tunnels (assuming you think you're prepared for that). Skarg will catch up after he's briefed his "colleagues" on what's happening. Or will this be a problem, DEFCON1?


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Sep 19, 2006)

Well here's what you guys should know.  If any PC stays behind to wait for the guard to show up... most likely they will not be involved with anything that will be going on down below because it'd take too long to catch up.  If someone really wants to pretty much wait out the game and do nothing at for that entire time, that's of course your call.  Doesn't seem real fun if you ask me.

To keep the party together here's what I see:  If you send Nelson or one of the PCs to the lighthouse two things can occur.  Either you bring one Watchman back to the camp so they can watch the prisoners while the party all goes into the tunnel together... or you as a group make the decision to wait for the hour and a half for the entire militia to show up, then you all go down into the tunnels together.  Either way is fine.

As far as the healing situation... I will be writing about the magical items that Ari convinces the pirates to talk about in the next post, so that might make you all a bit more confident in going down into the tunnels straight away.


----------



## Velmont (Sep 19, 2006)

Jango is now level 3, except that he has not yet his feat. I am not sure what to gives him. Some people have some suggestions?

I was looking at the different book of Eberron I have, and I must tell that the Dragon's Prophecy list of feat in Magic of Eberon semms interesting, maybe even a bit abusive. And seeing we are after a dragon cultist, I must tell it doesn't seem very appropriate.

I was maybe thinking to take Abberant Dargonmark's Mystery (In Eberron Player's Handbook)

Now I am thinking, there is a few feat for Sorcerer in Complete Aracana... I don't remember them... but I am nto sure if going on teh path of the dragon heritage would be fitting. i think the abberant dragonmark should be enough.

Lastly, maybe I'll simply go for some metamagic feat.


----------



## drothgery (Sep 19, 2006)

Khalia's level 3; she took Draconic Archivist as her feat (so she can use her Dark Knowledge ability on dragons and constructs now). Question -- it's not going to affect her feat choice, but do warforged count as constructs for the purposes of that feat?

Also, I've been playing up the CSI role with Khalia, so I dumped another two points into search (it's now a maxed-out skill for her) and had hear learn the _Find Traps_ spell; I hope that's not stepping on Skarg's toes too much.

As for the situation in-game Khalia's not going to be completely enthusiastic about heading down the tunnels tonight, mostly because she wants to help, but won't be able to do all that much.


----------



## Brogarn (Sep 19, 2006)

How long will it take Nelson to get there and one Watchman to get back?


----------



## Velmont (Sep 19, 2006)

Nothing official, but from what the dwarf had told us, most likely there magical items are:

Bracer of Armor (+1?)
Amulet of Natural Armor (+1?)
Wand of CLW
Potions of CLW x4
Potion of Jump
Potion of Disguise Self
Potion of Mage Armor
Potion of Endure Element


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Sep 19, 2006)

The party is about 10 minutes away (on foot if running/hustling) from the lighthouse and probably less than five returning on horseback (because the three Watchmen originally arrived on horseback).  So if someone leaves, they'll be back you'd guess in less that fifteen minutes.  From what the dwarf has told you, the Captain has been down below probably five/ten minutes already off searching/exploring.

Valmont's list of items is a pretty good basis to use.  

Also, just fyi... I've created a BRAND NEW Character List in the Rogue's Gallery, and I would ask if you five would be willing to RE-POST your updated third level characters into this new thread.  If I could have deleted old characters out of the other thread I would have... but this is the only way to eliminate retired characters from the list and clean the list up.

THIS IS THE UPDATED CHARACTER THREAD HERE

Thank you very much everybody!


----------



## Brogarn (Sep 19, 2006)

No problem. I'll have Skarg up tonite.

Skarg would be fine with having Nelson alert the Watch and waiting the 15 minutes for a replacement to keep an eye on the prisoners while the party moved on. 

15 minutes ok with everyone?


----------



## Velmont (Sep 19, 2006)

15 minutes is quicker than I would have hoped at first, so I think if Nelson go to the lighthouse, go with one to the village to report what is happening and get reinforcement if possible as the other two come to the pirate's camp and take a watch on the prisonners.


----------



## stonegod (Sep 19, 2006)

Given 15 minutes, I say we just wait so we don't have to worry about splitting up and such.

As for the items, my suggestions:
- bracer's of armor: Jango (Khalia's got armor, correct?)
- Amulet of Natural Armor: Everyone could use. (Doesn't Khalia have a ring of prot +1?)
- Wand of CLW: Khalia
- Potions of CLW: Ari, Skarg, Taviss, and Jango
- Other Potions: ?


----------



## drothgery (Sep 19, 2006)

stonegod said:
			
		

> Given 15 minutes, I say we just wait so we don't have to worry about splitting up and such.
> 
> As for the items, my suggestions:
> - bracer's of armor: Jango (Khalia's got armor, correct?)
> ...




Khalia's got armor (though it's just leather, and will stay that way until she acquires a mithril shirt, a haversack/bag of holding, or a pair of bracers; a conventional chain shirt -- or even studded leather -- takes too much of an 8 Str character's weight allowance), but I don't remember her getting a ring +1.


----------



## Velmont (Sep 19, 2006)

- Bracer's of armor: Jango (Khalia's got armor, correct?)
- Amulet of Natural Armor: Skarg
- Wand of CLW: Khalia
- Potions of CLW: Ari, Skarg, Taviss, and Jango
- Potions of Jump: Khalia
- Potions of Disguise Self: Jango
- Potions of Endure Element: Jango
- Potions of Mage Armor: Skarg

Ok, it is not teh fairest split, but I think it is the most usefull split. Everyone have at least a leather armor, so the Bracer will be usefull only to Jango when his Mage Armor spell is not on.

The amulet and the potion of Mage Armor go to Skarg as he will likely to the front line with Ari and will need boost to his armor, as his armor is not that good.

Khalia is the only user for the wand.

All the potion go to the others, as it will allow them to more independent from Khalia healing spells and wand.

Khalia is not strong, so she has the worst jump skill. Jango, if he is running, can always use his Expeditious retreat spell to boost his jump check.

Disguise Self is more usefull with a high bluff, and Jango has a good skill on that side... even if he won't tell it IC.

Endure Element is mainly good to prevent some fortitude rolls. Jango have the worst Fortitude roll of all character.

If someone have other suggestions...


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Sep 19, 2006)

Of the items that were found previously, they are currently divided up (if I remember correctly) as follows:

6 javelins +1 (Ari)
longsword +1 (Ari)
chainmail +1 (nobody)
ring protection +1 (Taviss)
wand of mm (Jango)
potion ex. retreat (??)
potion CLW (Khalia)

Thus it makes sense for the other 4 new CLW potions to go to the other four guys, and Khalia take the wand of cure light wounds.

The amulet and the bracers can be divided up however you'd like.  As you can see above, Taviss already has one of the magical protective items, and the Amulet stacks with regular armor, so anyone could use it as stonegod said.  There is also a masterwork heavy mace, but it's not magical and I know none of you use maces anyway.

That just leaves the potions of Ex. Retreat, Jump, Disguise Self, Endure Elements, and Mage Armor.  Five potions, so each of you could have one if you wanted.


----------



## stonegod (Sep 20, 2006)

Velmont said:
			
		

> - Bracer's of armor: Jango (Khalia's got armor, correct?)
> - Amulet of Natural Armor: Skarg
> - Wand of CLW: Khalia
> - Potions of CLW: Ari, Skarg, Taviss, and Jango
> ...



I'm fine w/ the above, except, after looking, it _might_ be a good idea to give Ari the amulet. With no Dex bonus (a penalty, even) and on a chain shirt, his AC's low for a currently front-line guy. The potion of mage armor would do Ari no good as his chain shirt is already +4 armor.

BTW: Ari's been posted to the new RG.


----------



## Brogarn (Sep 20, 2006)

I'm good with whatever. CLW potion would be nice just in case. Other than that, have at it.


----------



## Brogarn (Sep 20, 2006)

Oh and Skarg's now updated. I took alertness and threw points into skills already trained.


----------



## drothgery (Sep 20, 2006)

The item distribution works for me.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Sep 20, 2006)

Any decisions on what the party wants to do or who they want to send where?


----------



## drothgery (Sep 20, 2006)

I suppose Khalia can live with sending for someone to watch the prisoners, and heading down.


----------



## stonegod (Sep 20, 2006)

I believe it was Nelson/Skarg to go to the lighthouse (so Skarg can get his permission), while the rest of us wait up top during that 15 minutes. Didn't want to go down as during that 15 minutes down, things might get busy and wouldn't want to keep anyone out of the fun.


----------



## Velmont (Sep 20, 2006)

Ok, I've stop my choice on the feat Aberant Dragonmark Mystery.

For items, it seems pretty much chosen. Only the amulet, I think it is between Brogarn and Stonegod.

For the plan, I think it will be Nelson who go warn the watchmen at the lighthouse. nelson will go back to twon to tell what he has seen with one of the watchmen while the other two will come and take care of the prisonners. From there, we will be able to start to explore the tunnels.


----------



## Brogarn (Sep 20, 2006)

Yup, that's it. We're waiting for Nelson to take his trip to the lighthouse to get whatever Watchman to come back down and guard these pirates (Yarrr!). At that point, we'll venture forth into the tunnels of Certain Doom (ooooohhhh).


----------



## stonegod (Sep 20, 2006)

Okay, I'll go with the item distribution as above, with Ari taking the (unclaimed) potion of expedition retreat and the amulet of Nat Armor (which I am assuming is +1 as we do not know for sure).


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Sep 20, 2006)

If you haven't already, please add the following magic items to your sheets (as I believe these are how you are settling on dividing them up).

Ari:
- Longsword +1
- Javelins (6) +1
- Amulet of Natural Armor +1
- Potion of Cure Light Wounds
- Potion of Expeditious Retreat

Jango:
- Bracers of Armor +1
- Wand of Magic Missiles
- Potion of Cure Light Wounds
- Potion of Disguise Self
- Potion of Endure Elements

Skarghash:
- Potion of Cure Light Wounds
- Potion of Mage Armor

Khalia:
- Wand of Cure Light Wounds (17 charges)
- Potion of Cure Light Wounds
- Potion of Jump

Taviss:
- Ring of Protection +1
- Potion of Cure Light Wounds


If you end up making any swaps with each other, please indicate them on your character sheets.  And for reference, the party has also gather quite a bunch of coinage and gems from the pirate and such (especially if they were to search the tents), but we won't bother with that for now since you have nothing to spend it on anyway.  I'll give a full rundown of items and treasure once we're back at town.

Thanx all!!!


----------



## stonegod (Sep 20, 2006)

DEFCON 1 said:
			
		

> Ari:
> - Longsword +1
> - Javelins (6) +1
> - Amulet of Natural Armor +1
> ...



Already done.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Sep 20, 2006)

Some additional things I noticed about the character sheets for editing:

Ringmereth:
- Please copy your character sheet over to the new thread and advance Taviss to 3rd level.

Skarghash:
- damage with your short sword & dagger should  add +3  for STR bonus
- sneak attack should be +2d6
- if you could add some basic items to your equipment list, I'd be grateful (so I know what stuff you might have with you).

Jango:
- please add the attack stats for throwing your daggers if you could
- what are the two 1st level spells in the spoiler text for?
- could you also let me know what the Aberrent Dragonmark Mystery feat does?  I don't know it

Khalia / Ari:
- everything looks in order (unless I'm missing something)


Thanx again all!


----------



## Velmont (Sep 20, 2006)

DEFCON 1 said:
			
		

> Jango:
> - please add the attack stats for throwing your daggers if you could
> - what are the two 1st level spells in the spoiler text for?
> - could you also let me know what the Aberrent Dragonmark Mystery feat does?  I don't know it




Spells in Spoiler text are for the futur, note to myself of my wishlist of spell. It might change in time, but for now, they should be the spell I will take at higher level.

Aberrent Dragonmark Mystery: Spend a free action just before casting, it expend one use of the dragonmark, but it allow to boost the next spell, giving +1 caster level on it.

I'll update my sheet in a moment.


----------



## drothgery (Sep 21, 2006)

DEFCON 1 said:
			
		

> Khalia:
> - Wand of Cure Light Wounds (17 charges)
> - Potion of Cure Light Wounds
> - Potion of Jump




Moved to the "Resources" section on Khalia's character sheet.

Also, do you have a ruling on whether or not living constructs (i.e. warforged) count as constructs for the purposes of the Draconic Archivist feat (which lets an Archivist use her Dark Knowledge abilities against dragons and constructs)?


----------



## Brogarn (Sep 21, 2006)

DEFCON 1 said:
			
		

> Skarghash:
> - damage with your short sword & dagger should  add +3  for STR bonus
> - sneak attack should be +2d6
> - if you could add some basic items to your equipment list, I'd be grateful (so I know what stuff you might have with you).




DOH! My bad. I'll get on that today.

EDIT: My attack bonus with my short sword and dagger should be +5, right? 2 for BAB and 3 for STR?

2nd EDIT: Oh and I wasn't sure how much cash I should have after a year of guard duty. Guessing not a lot. Poor underpaid professionals walking the beat, being looked down on except when needed...


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Sep 21, 2006)

drothgery:  I will certainly allow your feat to apply to warforged.  For more or less "flavor feats" like Draconic Archivist, I'd rather give you as many ways for you to actually get use out of it as possible.

Brogarn:  Yeah, to hit with both sword and dagger would be +5.  And as far as money, go ahead and just use starting gold for a rogue.  Even though you're 3rd level, everybody basically bought equipment using 1st level starting gold and has never had a chance to buy anything else as of yet.

_HOWEVER... to all of you_... the pirate camp and all the tents have quite a number of items and equipment there.  If anyone needs to restock before going down below... let me know in writing here some stuff you might be looking for in camp and I'll make rolls to see if you find what you're looking for.  This is mainly stuff you'd get off the main equipment lists.  Think of three or four items that you might need or think you might find here, and I'll roll.  The more likely I could see the item just left out in the open or in a tent, the lower the Search TN would be.  The more esoteric the item, the higher the Search TN.  And because you are all trying to get below as quickly as possible, I won't let you Take 20 on any roll unless you choose one (and only one) specific tent you are looking in only, and that's the only place in camp you look.  If you take standard Search rolls, I'll assume you are searching the entire camp and all the tents for the items you seek.


----------



## drothgery (Sep 21, 2006)

Any alchemical items (tanglefoot bags, thunderstones, alchemist's fire, and some of the new Eberron-specific stuff) would be greatly appreciated (particularly the tanglefoot bags). Also manacles, if no one has any; they're harder to get out of than ropes tied by people with no Use Rope skills.

Also, crossbow bolts (I haven't kept track of how many Khalia's fired; I've got a bad habbit of thinking of ammo as free and unlimitted).


----------



## Velmont (Sep 21, 2006)

Jango will want:

-Bow (favoring composite longbow, but will take a shotbow if it is the only thing he find)
-Arrows (or the bow will be useless)
-Flint and steel
-Lantern or Torch


----------



## stonegod (Sep 21, 2006)

DEFCON 1 said:
			
		

> Think of this as though you're playing Baldur's Gate and when you arrive in a new location you start clicking on all the light-blue highlighted crates, barrels and racks (for those of you who understand the reference).



Must hold down TAB, must hold down TAB....


----------



## stonegod (Sep 21, 2006)

Think Ari is fine for now.


----------



## stonegod (Sep 21, 2006)

drothgery said:
			
		

> Also manacles, if no one has any; they're harder to get out of than ropes tied by people with no Use Rope skills.



Actually, that's a good idea, so Ari will look for manacles and a sap is possible.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Sep 21, 2006)

Khalia, your searches produce the following:
- numerous cases of 10 crossbow bolts (take as many as you or the party will carry)
- a masterwork light crossbow
- two vials of alchemist's fire

Jango, your searches produce the following:
- bullseye lantern and 4 flasks of oil
- flint and steel as well as a large supply of tindertwigs
- a masterwork light crossbow and bolts (but no long or shortbow)

Ari, your searches produce the following:
- a sap
- one set of manacles and good lock


----------



## stonegod (Sep 21, 2006)

DEFCON 1 said:
			
		

> Ari, your searches produce the following:
> - a sap
> - one set of manacles and good lock



Updated.


----------



## drothgery (Sep 21, 2006)

DEFCON 1 said:
			
		

> Khalia, your searches produce the following:
> - numerous cases of 10 crossbow bolts (take as many as you or the party will carry)
> - a masterwork light crossbow
> - two vials of alchemist's fire




Khalia's character sheet has been updated; She'll keep two cases of bolts, and stash her non-MW light crossbow somewhere, as I don't want to flaut encumbrance rules too badly by carrying two crossbows around.


----------



## Velmont (Sep 21, 2006)

Updated.

I took 20 bolt and 20 tindertwig.


----------



## drothgery (Sep 22, 2006)

err... what happened with this?



> "Wait a second. That's mine! Or at least, it's been given to my charge by the Church and my father." Khalia says before he's out of earshot. And chases after him if he doesn't hand over the rod.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Sep 22, 2006)

Sorry drothgery, you keep tossing in these little things that I keep seeming to miss!  You have it back.  Small stuff like this I try to indicate using in-game description but sometimes I'm not clear with my writing.  My bad.  Thanx for reminding me!

BTW - I've made an executive decision just to keep the game more fun for everybody.  Because I realize the party can't rest since they don't want to give the pirate captain too much of a headstart into the tunnels... but at the same time realize that a number of characters are hamstrung because their abilities are only at half-strength... I've decided to "re-fresh" everyone's abilities.  So all "use per day" abilities, all spells, etc. etc. are refreshed as you head into the tunnels.

Is this "cheating" by the strictest D&D rules?  Yeah, pretty much.  But I'm the DM and I want to keep the game fun for everybody... so with everyone gaining a new level (and thus new abilities and spells and so forth) I want to allow you to have use of them all as you head into the dungeon-delve part of the game.  My apologies if this bothers any of our more "hand and fast" players out there... but my thinking always when it comes to PbP games is that it should be fun first and foremost and not an attempt to exactly recreate the table-top version (since PbP plays SO much slower than tabletop).

If my "wiping the day's slate clean" as it were, REALLY bothers any of the five of you, please let me know.  But to be honest... even if I didn't just come right out and say it here, there was a pretty good chance that the party AND the villains were going to hit a small pocket plane trap and get stuck in "limbo" for 24 hours anyway... but I just decided to meta-game it rather than try to artificially give everyone back their abilities in-game.


----------



## Velmont (Sep 22, 2006)

No problem with that... rules are there to help, not to break the fun, and I think that at least drothgery will have more fun with a full loaded spellcaster, and I'm happy to have 3 use of my dragonmark, which I had spent two just for background thing (one to burn each rope at my hands and feet).


----------



## drothgery (Sep 22, 2006)

DEFCON 1 said:
			
		

> Sorry drothgery, you keep tossing in these little things that I keep seeming to miss!  You have it back.  Small stuff like this I try to indicate using in-game description but sometimes I'm not clear with my writing.  My bad.  Thanx for reminding me!




I wasn't sure if you meant to indicate that or not, so I figured I'd have Khalia be a bit insistent. Besides, Nelson being Nelson, I wasn't entirely sure that he'd just hand it over.   



			
				DEFCON 1 said:
			
		

> BTW - I've made an executive decision just to keep the game more fun for everybody.  Because I realize the party can't rest since they don't want to give the pirate captain too much of a headstart into the tunnels... but at the same time realize that a number of characters are hamstrung because their abilities are only at half-strength... I've decided to "re-fresh" everyone's abilities.  So all "use per day" abilities, all spells, etc. etc. are refreshed as you head into the tunnels.




You could always make a "video-gamey" ruling that gaining a level completely recharges you (full hit points, spells, etc.). In tabletop games, mid-day leveling isn't all that common (one generally gains a level by beating the BBEG, or not-so-BB EG, then has at least a night to rest), but if you're trying to keep a tabletop-esque pace of about 1 level per month or two in a PbP, then there are going to be a lot of mid-day level gains.

Crafting is another tricky thing in PbP; given time to rest and some funds and XP to work with, Khalia's likely to scribe a few scrolls. But paying the XP costs seems like it'll be a bit tricky.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Sep 22, 2006)

That's exactly my thinking drothgery.  In PbP you are extremely lucky to actually get through a single scenario before the game breaks up because players or the DM disappears.  Which is why I've been leveling people at approximate times I think it should happen.  Since this entire game has only encompassed two days "in-game" thus far... I don't have a problem making the adjustments to make it more fun for everybody.

As far as scroll crafting... those things cost so little XP that if you can find time to do some writing upcoming, I will most likely allow you to (like I think I let you write a couple in the two hours downtime the party had at the lighthouse if I remember correctly).  This same thing applies throughout the rest of the game.  I know you aren't going to abuse the priveledge, which is why I'll have no problem allowing you to do it.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Sep 26, 2006)

Ringmereth and Brogarn... just checking in.  You haven't posted since last Wednesday & Thursday, so I just want to check to see what's up.  You still good to go?  The next move of the party is up to you based on what you get from the spoilertext in the in-game thread.  Thanx guys!


----------



## Brogarn (Sep 27, 2006)

I'm sorry DEFCON, but life took a big hit for me. I found out from a "little birdy" that the guy in charge of contracting is cutting my position. Soon. And isn't planning on telling me until the day he cuts it. I'm not happy. So I'm scrambling to get my resume out there and find a job with a quickness. Basically, I just can't seem to concentrate on the game right now. Which really sucks because Skarg is fast becoming one of my favorite characters.

Anyways, the game's been quite fun for me and I'm sorry, but in the interest of keeping things going, I should probably back out. I'm just not going to be able to keep up right now.

Thanks for the opportunity to play! I hope once things settle down again, I can get back into another pbp game.

Good luck all! Kill a pirate or two for me.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Sep 27, 2006)

Brogarn, here's what I'm thinking... since the party is going to need a rogue in these underground sections, and since now that I know you aren't able to post all the time (perhaps just sporadically when you find a moment and get the urge), do you mind if I just NPC Skarghash when needed?  It sounds as though you still want to play him, but just don't have the time to do a daily or every-other-daily post.  Rather than have him go back to the surface, I can just have him follow the party along, do the occasional rogue job as needed, and thus this allows you to put a post in every one in a while if you find the moment and feel like getting involved.  No pressure at all, and I'll just make it a point to not focus on Skarghash until such time as you can come back.

Does that work for you?


----------



## Velmont (Sep 27, 2006)

I'm sorry to hear that Brogarn, and I hope for you you'll find a new job quickly.

I must tell DEFCON 1 idea is a good one, and having done it in another game during five week where I travel in West Africa, it allowed me to stay in teh game and come back once I was back home. It need the player to gives some guideline of roleplay to teh master, and the character blend more in teh background, but it work pretty well.

Well, the choice is yours, but if you hope to come back, I syggets it too.


----------



## Brogarn (Sep 27, 2006)

Works for me. Thanks! Soon as things settle down, I'll pick Skarg back up. In the meantime I'll check in when I can to keep up with the story.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Oct 4, 2006)

In either your next posts or edited into your current ones, please don't forget to write in when/where/how you want to advance forward or retreat back.  I don't want to push forward until I know what one or more of you decide what you want the group to do.  Thanx!


----------



## drothgery (Oct 4, 2006)

FWIW, Khalia's comments should be treated along the lines of 'if we find out we're after something that's way over our heads, I'm keeping at it because I'm a stubborn Flamist, but the rest of you shouldn't keep at it on my account', not as any immediate indication that she plans to head off on her own.


----------



## stonegod (Oct 5, 2006)

DEFCON 1 said:
			
		

> In either your next posts or edited into your current ones, please don't forget to write in when/where/how you want to advance forward or retreat back.  I don't want to push forward until I know what one or more of you decide what you want the group to do.  Thanx!



I'm waiting to see if we can dig up any tracks on the forward split.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Oct 5, 2006)

Sounds good.  Thanx.

As always though, please don't hesitate to specify in OOC: text any specific checks you would like me to roll for.  I try to pick up as many verbal clues as I can, but I occasionally will miss some.  This will also get you more use out of skills that aren't obvious indicators, as I won't necessarily roll for many Knowledge skills or such unless specifically requested to.  Thus a simple post indicator like...

Bob exits the house and looks around outside.  "Damn!  Where did that kid go?!?" (Search check please).  His eyes dart back and forth and tries to see any movement in the bushes.

...will help tremendously.  And feel free to request checks on behalf of the entire group, if you know certain characters have a better chance to find/speak/disable/notice/know the info in question you want answers for.  I'll roll for everybody, even if the best character for the job in question didn't request it.  Thanx again!


----------



## Ringmereth (Oct 11, 2006)

DEFCON 1 said:
			
		

> Ringmereth and Brogarn... just checking in.  You haven't posted since last Wednesday & Thursday, so I just want to check to see what's up.  You still good to go?  The next move of the party is up to you based on what you get from the spoilertext in the in-game thread.  Thanx guys!




I'm really sorry, not only that my posts have been so few and far between, but that it's taken me this long to reply to the question. Unfortunately, my life has gotten really busy, really fast in the past month. What time I have for roleplaying is largely consumed by my own PbP, *The Game of Kings*. All in all, I feel like *Warriors*, while fun, hasn't been something I've put as much effort or heart into--and you can see what that's done to my participation in it. 

Since my schedule is not going to let up anytime soon, it appears that I won't be able to start keeping up with this game again. I know that with Brogarn gone, this is a big hit to the game, but I wish you the best of luck in keeping it alive long enough to get through this adventure. If it's still going by the time I can find some time, perhaps you'll see Taviss again. Until then, thanks, DEFCON, for DMing, and the rest of you for helping make this game run--I'm sorry I didn't hold up my end as well as you did yours.


----------



## Velmont (Oct 11, 2006)

Thanks to have warned us. I understand that sometimes, times become a rare ressources and choice must be made.

That's sad to see people leaving one after the other. It isn't like all were bad gamers, for what I've seen, the quality of the last person who left was good and it was interesting.


----------



## Brogarn (Oct 11, 2006)

Brogarn's back! Things settled down. Information I got was apparently false or no longer true, anyways, about the job. So, while I'm not as free as I used to be, I'm certainly free enough to post again. I just caught up with everything going on and will start participating again if that's cool.

On a quick side note, DEFCON1, with the loss of Ringmereth, do you mind terribly if I change my 3rd level feat to TRACK? This way, I can be the proverbial tracker and finder of traps/scout guy and I'll be better at taking point in the party formation.


----------



## stonegod (Oct 11, 2006)

One door closes and another opens....

Sorry to see Ring go, but I know how that is.

Brog is back! 

Ari has track. He's just not as good as Taviss is/was. It was one of his flavor feats.


----------



## Brogarn (Oct 11, 2006)

Yes, but are you disgustingly ugly? I think that makes me the far superior choice for tracker, personally.

/flex


----------



## stonegod (Oct 11, 2006)

Brogarn said:
			
		

> Yes, but are you disgustingly ugly? I think that makes me the far superior choice for tracker, personally.



Nope. Just a pretty boy monster hunter who can only occasionally find monsters.


----------



## Brogarn (Oct 11, 2006)

Everyone needs a hobby!


----------



## drothgery (Oct 11, 2006)

stonegod said:
			
		

> Nope. Just a pretty boy monster hunter who can only occasionally find monsters.




Hey, Khalia's the only one in this group that's allowed to be pretty   

Besides, she's got the best search modifier.


----------



## Velmont (Oct 11, 2006)

Sorry to tell you that, but the prettier is Jango, he is beautifull, bright and useless for the moment!


----------



## stonegod (Oct 11, 2006)

Velmont said:
			
		

> Sorry to tell you that, but the prettier is Jango, he is beautifull, bright and useless for the moment!



This reminds me of an old RL game I was in during 2e. The DM used the Comeliness rules from  the old UA. We all had 16+ for the entire party. We dubbed ourself the Melrose Place Party.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Oct 12, 2006)

Sorry to see Ringmereth go... but I figured that something like this was happening though, as he's been gone so much.  It's too bad and I'm sad to lose him, but that's how PbP goes I guess.  But it's also good to see Brogarn back!  Because stonegod, drothgery and Valmont are all so active, they've been able to keep the pace going and Brogarn, you can jump in as often as you can and like.  Also, if you want to change your 3rd level feat to Track, that's fine with me.

Because of where we are, Taviss isn't going to magically disappear... he'll still be in the background for now.  However I probably won't need to npc any of his abilities though, because the ranger abilities are a lot easier for you guys to all work around than the rogue's abilities are... especially with Ari and Skarghash both having Track.  Combat-wise... you guys seem to have done your best to avoid combat as much as possible, so it probably won't be a problem.    Thanx guys!  Great work!


----------



## Velmont (Oct 12, 2006)

Hey, the best way not to die, it is not to fight at all...


----------



## Brogarn (Oct 12, 2006)

Ok, changed Skarg around a bit to have Track and a couple of Survival points. Forgot it was based on Survival and not Search. Oh well. It's not perfect, but I like it RP wise.


----------



## stonegod (Oct 12, 2006)

Velmont said:
			
		

> Hey, the best way not to die, it is not to fight at all...



Or nuke them from orbit. Its the only way to be sure.


----------



## drothgery (Oct 12, 2006)

DEFCON 1 said:
			
		

> Combat-wise... you guys seem to have done your best to avoid combat as much as possible, so it probably won't be a problem.




Khalia's got an 8 Str and few offensive spells. Combat's not a great idea for her.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Oct 12, 2006)

drothgery said:
			
		

> Khalia's got an 8 Str and few offensive spells. Combat's not a great idea for her.




Bah!  Who needs STR when you have a masterwork crossbow?  Let Ari be the dumb one who actually gets into hand-to-hand!  Right?  

Although I'm actually interested to see what kind of results combat will have if/when you ever get a chance to show off your abilities as a group.


----------



## stonegod (Oct 12, 2006)

DEFCON 1 said:
			
		

> Although I'm actually interested to see what kind of results combat will have if/when you ever get a chance to show off your abilities as a group.



We fought the lizards, don't forget! 

'Course, half our party was different then...


----------



## Velmont (Oct 12, 2006)

We fought two pirates... ok, one was dead even before the action was starting, it isn,t teh greatest challenge we had yet.


----------



## drothgery (Oct 12, 2006)

DEFCON 1 said:
			
		

> Bah!  Who needs STR when you have a masterwork crossbow?




People who want to be able to carry said crossbow, and still wear armor heavier than leather?



			
				DEFCON 1 said:
			
		

> Although I'm actually interested to see what kind of results combat will have if/when you ever get a chance to show off your abilities as a group.




Well, if the dolguant is still around, that'll be a start.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Oct 13, 2006)

If you guys haven't already guessed by now... you're in the midst of a puzzle.  To continue, you'll need to figure it out.  Of course, I'm here to help organize and make clear clues that have already been put forth to you, so if you keep speaking in character in the In-Game thread about ideas of what your situation is and aspects of the puzzle you think you might know or you think might be a part of it, I'll post further clues and confirm correct suspicions.  And as always, don't be afraid to request skill checks on specific things you have already seen or learned about, and the more successful the skill checks are, the more I'll confirm.

When you have a pretty good grasp of what needs to happen and when one or all of you decide to do something, I'll print the results per usual.


----------



## drothgery (Oct 13, 2006)

Hmm... my characters have usually been the types that, if presented with a maze in-game, begin casting _disintegrate_ at the walls ...


----------



## Brogarn (Oct 14, 2006)

Ya, I figured it was something like that once we walked through the entire place. Guess it's time to get our brains workin!


----------



## Velmont (Oct 16, 2006)

Back from my week-end... my brain is still a bit tired, but I'll try to find some unused CPU time in it to prcess that problem


----------



## stonegod (Oct 19, 2006)

Just letting you know that Ari's lack of response is not lack of interest in my part. Its part busyness here, part flooded house (nothing serious, just annoying), and part not being the cerebral one (though he ain't stupid).


----------



## drothgery (Oct 19, 2006)

I guess I've held off for a bit because while Khalia has no problem deciding things for the entire group, Dave thinks it's not the best idea...


----------



## Brogarn (Oct 19, 2006)

I want you to think carefully about leaving it to the Half Orc. Let that sentence mull around in your head a bit. When has leaving it to the Half Orc ever ended well I ask ya?



Actually, I been waiting to see what others were wanting to do. Hehehe. Seems we've had this problem before! If I get time today, I'll throw some brain cells at the issue again and see if I can't come up with something if noone else does first.


----------



## Velmont (Oct 19, 2006)

With our strongest figther being ready to hit that summoned creature, and Jango being ready to use his magic missile wand, it would be worth a try to pronounce the words in teh rooms, starting with the word 'north' in the northen room.


----------



## stonegod (Oct 19, 2006)

Velmont said:
			
		

> With our strongest figther being ready to hit that summoned creature, and Jango being ready to use his magic missile wand, it would be worth a try to pronounce the words in teh rooms, starting with the word 'north' in the northen room.



The only issue is lack of a lot of room for Ari to swing. He can use his armor spikes when grappled, at least. If anyone had _grease_ memorized, that would help the grappling issue.


----------



## drothgery (Oct 19, 2006)

Khalia can throw in a +1 or +2 to hit from Dark Knowledge (tactics), assuming she doesn't botch the Knowledge check.


----------



## Brogarn (Oct 19, 2006)

Before we start summoning abherrations, maybe we should try saying the opposite direction in each tiny room? North in the south room and vice versa?

Unless that's what summons it... *ponders*

Uhh... ya. When I began this post I was all smart and stuff. Now, not so much.


----------



## stonegod (Oct 19, 2006)

Brogarn said:
			
		

> Before we start summoning abherrations, maybe we should try saying the opposite direction in each tiny room? North in the south room and vice versa?



I think that is the consensus.



			
				Brogarn said:
			
		

> Unless that's what summons it... *ponders*



Which is why we are discussing our "back-up"---just in case that is what brings the baddie in.



			
				Brogarn said:
			
		

> Uhh... ya. When I began this post I was all smart and stuff. Now, not so much.



Silly half-orc.


----------



## Velmont (Oct 19, 2006)

First impression of the group have been if we tells the word written in the room (like telling 'north' in the south room), we would summon teh creature. telling the other word (Like 'south' in the south room) might be the solution. A bit simple, but might worth the chance.


----------



## Brogarn (Oct 19, 2006)

stonegod said:
			
		

> I think that is the consensus.
> 
> 
> Which is why we are discussing our "back-up"---just in case that is what brings the baddie in.
> ...




Nevermind me. I've read back over what the plan was again. I'll just be in the corner eating paste. Let me know when we've saved the world or whatnot.


----------



## drothgery (Oct 20, 2006)

Brogarn said:
			
		

> Nevermind me. I've read back over what the plan was again. I'll just be in the corner eating paste. Let me know when we've saved the world or whatnot.




Right now, we're still on saving villages. Give us a few more levels before we start saving the world (though Khalia's got enough of a paladin complex that given a world-threatening problem, she'd certainly try to solve it herself).


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Oct 20, 2006)

Take another look at the list of point of facts, then go ahead and make your decision.  One or more of you can write stuff out in the In-game thread and we'll go from there.  I'm not going to write the next post until it's agreed what the plan it, and who is doing what and when.  Once it's written out In-game, I'll make the next post.

The list of facts should give you a pretty idea of what you should and shouldn't be doing. But I'm also happy to clarify any points that are confusing, or if you ask for any additional checks to give more hints/advice about any of the facts, I'll make the rolls and write out the results.

And to clarify stonegod's query... Ari would be able to use his sword in the small chamber at no penalty, provided he was the only one in there (with the monster of course).


----------



## drothgery (Oct 20, 2006)

Okay, as near as I can tell, the plan is to
1 - go to one of the rooms with Daelkyr runes and a dead body
2 - have Ari go in the room
3 - have Jango stand just outside the door, with his wand ready
4 - have Khalia prep Ari with some Dark Knowledge on Dolgaunts
5 - have Ari say the directional word in Daelkyr that isn't written there (i.e. say North in the North room).


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Oct 20, 2006)

drothgery... if that's what you want to do... go ahead and write it out In-game.  Anything that the other players might want to tweak about the plan they can write it out In-game as well.  But at least you can get things started.


----------



## Velmont (Oct 20, 2006)

I agree with Drothgery plans, I can't figre another option yet.


----------



## Brogarn (Oct 20, 2006)

Works for the paste eater.


----------



## stonegod (Oct 25, 2006)

You know why I like being flat footed? Ari's AC is worse when he is actually trying to defend himself...


----------



## drothgery (Oct 26, 2006)

FYI - I'll be at a conference from 11/6 - 11/10, and at my parents' place for Thanksgiving from 11/21 - 11/24 ; while I'll have my laptop and may post, I might not, too. If you need her while I'm gone, feel free to NPC her.


----------



## Brogarn (Oct 26, 2006)

stonegod said:
			
		

> You know why I like being flat footed? Ari's AC is worse when he is actually trying to defend himself...




heheheheh


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Oct 26, 2006)

Well I guess this is as good of a time as any to bring this up.  In case you haven't already figured it out, this encounter is the endgame for what was my planned Warriors Of The Coast adventure.

That being said... you guys have been awesome to work with (especially drothgery and stonegod who have been with me since the beginning), so I need to ask whether any or all of you are interested in having the game continue?  I have several ideas of how the game could go on if people wanted it to, but my original intention was to try and get through one full adventure, which for me in my PbP experience as a player and DM would be a novelty.

So drothgery is gone for two periods in November, and I know stonegod is off for a week(?) in November as well (from what he's said in his Ravenloft thread)... but I can certainly use that time to set up the next adventure in-game if that's what people want to do.  There would be a goodly amount of "back-in-town" stuff for everyone to take care of (selling/buying equipment, meetings with your families or bosses, looking at new jobs etc.) that could carry us through November and prep us for the next adventure.

Drop a line here and let me know if you want to keep playing these characters, and I'll start setting things in motion.  But if not, and you guys are happy with the beginning/middle/end of what we've accomplished, that's cool too.  If this particular game ends, I'll probably go ahead and set up another one shortly, and would love to have any or all of you in the next one.  Let me know what you'd like to see.  Thanx guys!  It's been awesome!


----------



## Velmont (Oct 26, 2006)

It would be fun for Jango to cast at least a spell... oh, yeah, I've use Detect Magic and Mage Armor, but I think that wand will do more mileage than my own spells  I wnated to open with Ray on Enfeeblement, but it seems I won't be able, Erqua is too far.

For me, it was a quick adventure, and I would be willing to continue, and even if the group is not quite the standard Fighter/Cleric/Rogue/Wizard, we have all the role filled. Also, I would be curious to see some things around the characters themsleves. Jango's dragonmark (and Ari's one too) might create something. There might be something that impcate more the Silver Flame, ect...


----------



## Brogarn (Oct 26, 2006)

I would love to continue playing Skarg in your game. I'm on board for starting up again after this whenever you're ready. 

I do have a request, though. I'm not exactly happy with what I've done with Skarg at level 3. I'd like to investigate either taking up Scout or Ranger or something similar instead of rogue again if you don't mind me reworking him for the next adventure. I'm still sticking with the concentration on skills as his way of raising his self esteem, so to speak. So, I won't be changing his background, personality, or general concept. I just want to move more into the realm of forward scout and would like a chance to do it better than I have on a technical level.

But even if you'd rather me keep what I'd worked so far, I'll gladly play again when you've got the next adventure ready.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Oct 26, 2006)

I would have no problems whatsoever letting folks rework the "crunch" of their characters in any manner they wanted.  Especially for Jango and Skarghash, who originally were kind of forced into specific positions due to what the party needed at the time.  But now that other folks have left and their foci are gone (Taviss especially, having been the main scout of the party), if you guys want to rework your stats/classes etc. on a minor level... I have no problems.

To me, your character is based on how you play them... the "fluff"... not what numbers you use to describe them.  So changing levels of rogue into scout (all of which just means moving numbers out of "sneak attack" over to "skirmish" etc.), does not in the least bit affect the personality, drive, and motivations of your character.  So go for it!

And just fyi... at the end of this section, everyone will move to 4th level, so you can tinker with your numbers and such in one fell swoop, including spending the gold and treasure you will have picked up (assuming you all actually survive this final battle of course!)


----------



## Velmont (Oct 26, 2006)

I think Jango is pretty well like that, and I won't need to moves things around. He fills pretty well his slot, and even if his knowledge is a bit less usefull with Khalia around, I think it is pretty well like that.


----------



## drothgery (Oct 26, 2006)

I'd definitely like to keep Khalia around. I assume her short-term goals would be to complete her investigation, and then return home to Thrane. But given something interesting or someone to try and save, she could easily be distracted. It's also quite possible for Lord Alistair to draw the others to his manor.

There's a lot I'd like to do with her -- most notably, her connections to the Church of the Silver Flame, the Argentum, and the nobility of Thrane haven't had much effect in-game except on her personality.

Mechanically, I'm glad for some extended down-time; she needs to build her prayerbook, and that takes time (and probably leaving Seawell at least for a time). But I can't see fussing with her other than that beyond adding level 4 Archivist.


----------



## Brogarn (Oct 26, 2006)

Good deal, DEFCON1.


----------



## stonegod (Oct 26, 2006)

I'm happy with Ari, and there is no end to the possible fun w/ the concept, be it in Seawell or elswhere. Can't see him changing out of hexer, err..., hexblade anytime soon.

My business trip is next week. I will have net access, but probably only at night reliably, so I'd be able to post, just not as frequently (that's my guess).

As for right now, a since Ari is so low on init, I'm waiting for everything else to try to kill him first before specifying his action.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Oct 26, 2006)

Sounds great folks!  Then I'll start putting my little brain to work on what comes next!

What will most likely happen is that we'll roleplay out returning to Seawell, and for at least a while (probably several weeks at least) we'll allow the group to split up and I'll rp each of you seperately so that you each can do and interact with all your necessary NPCs and background plots.

Khalia has her Flame & Argentum contacts and what she is looking for in the ruins outside of town, Ari has House Tharashk and the dragonshards he's in posession of, Skarghash has the Watchmen, and Jango has his family to deal with.  And this doesn't even include any possible lizardman repercussions, pirate clean-up, and all the treasure to spend.  Lots of stuff to play out... and because each of you are rping 1-on-1 with me... if you are gone for a bit for certain things it won't affect the others.

And during the course of all of this... the hooks for the next adventure will probably start being dropped.


----------



## Velmont (Oct 26, 2006)

Sounds good to me, but first, let,s get rid of Erqua and her minions.


----------



## stonegod (Oct 27, 2006)

Ari looks forward at getting rich from his dragonshard find, saving the day, and being an overall great guy.

And getting some better armor.


----------



## drothgery (Oct 27, 2006)

stonegod said:
			
		

> And getting some better armor.




That would be nice.


----------



## Brogarn (Oct 30, 2006)

Busy day today and through this evening (Monday 8/30/06) so can't post beyond my little one liner there. I'll be back in action tomorrow.

On a side note, got a job interview this afternoon, so hopefully will be ditching these monkeys I currently work with and for. Wish me luck!


----------



## drothgery (Oct 31, 2006)

FYI - I corrected the mechanics for an instantly-discharged Nimbus of Light in my post.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Nov 3, 2006)

Great work guys!  Awesome!

There will be a few more posts to go as you all gather to return to the surface and return to town... and once we are back in Seawell I'll hand out the latest XP, and a complete list of all treasure  accumulated.  Then any town-based stuff can begin.


----------



## Brogarn (Nov 3, 2006)

Yay us!


----------



## Velmont (Nov 3, 2006)

Very cool last post DEFCON1, loved it...


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Nov 3, 2006)

I try... 

Figured this'd be more interesting than several weeks of Jango arguing with his mom.


----------



## stonegod (Nov 4, 2006)

I'm back from my trip and will be able to post at regular speed now.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Nov 8, 2006)

Okay folks, let's go over everything as you are returning back to town.  As mentioned before, everyone has reached 4th level.  Please go ahead and advance your characters however you see fit (and Brogarn, if you want to swap over some or all rogue levels to scout, feel free).

Here is the list of treasure you have acquired, divided up by what I expect you'll want to keep and what you'll want to sell.  You folks can figure out who gets what and if you want to keep/sell anything differently than I've listed here.  (And I need to make a correction to what I had been indicating all along, which is that there were six +1 javelins.  I had forgotten that javelins do not get destroyed when they are used, so in actuality there are only TWO javelins +1... otherwise the treasure numbers would be all screwed up).

EXPECTED TO KEEP:

javelin +1
javelin +1
longsword +1
crossbow bolts +1 (flaming) x30
masterwork lt crossbow
masterwork lt crossbow
masterwork short sword
chain shirt +2
bracers of armor +2
ring of protection +1
amulet of natural armor +1
wand of magic missile (30 charges) 5th level
wand of cure light wounds (50 charges) 1st level
bag of holding Type I
potion of CLW x8
potion of jump
potion of mage armor
potion of endure elements
potion of disguise self
potion of ex. retreat

EXPECTED TO SELL:

masterwork heavy mace
masterwork armblade (shortsword)
masterwork lt crossbow
chainmail +1

There is also 6000 gp to be divided up amongst the party (depending on how you divide the other treasure obviously).


----------



## stonegod (Nov 8, 2006)

Some of this has already been distributed, I believe, but this is what Ari would claim:
javelin +1 (already has)
javelin +1 (already has)
longsword +1 (already has)
potion of CLW x2 (has one already)
potion of ex. retreat (already has)
chain shirt +2

Both of these would be nice from our front row fighter, but also could be good for our scout:
ring of protection +1 (Taviss had)
amulet of natural armor +1

Ari will also have the dragonshards he "reclaimed" for Dhelleck and the price of that information.


----------



## Velmont (Nov 8, 2006)

Jango would like to have:

Wand of Magic Missile (25 charges left)
Potion of Cure Light Wounds x2

Jango would find usefull to have:

Potion of disguise self
Bracer of Armor +2 (With Mage Armor spell on his list, Jango could live without it...)
Ring of protection +1
Amulet of natural armor +1
Masterwork light Crossbow
Masterwork heavy mace


----------



## stonegod (Nov 8, 2006)

Velmont said:
			
		

> Masterwork light Crossbow
> Masterwork short sword



I'm pretty sure Jango is not proficient with a shortsword (longsword proficiency is from his elven heritage).


----------



## stonegod (Nov 8, 2006)

stonegod said:
			
		

> amulet of natural armor +1



If there is only one amulet of natural armor going around, Ari is the one currently wearing it.


----------



## Brogarn (Nov 8, 2006)

I'd be interested in the masterwork short sword as that's my primary weapon. The Ring of Protection or Amulet of Natural Armor or the Bracers would also be nice, but since I came in late, don't mind giving up any claim to any of those. I'd have to go back and look, but I think I already have 1 or 2 of the potions of CLW and maybe something else. As a "if noone else is using" request, I'd grab a light crossbow. Rogues can use them, correct? If not, then I'll be buying a short bow. That hand crossbow of mine is nifty, but useless for any kind of ranged needs. The crossbow bolts I'd like to see in Khalia's hands if she's capable of using a crossbow. In combat situations, it'll give her more bite, so to speak.

Whatever Ari wants is fine, too. Especially since I'm relying on him to live long enough taking damage so I can get stabby from the flank.


----------



## stonegod (Nov 8, 2006)

If Skarg is retooling as ranged scout guy, high AC is not as important as movability (and skirmish does give an AC bonus). Hexblades can only take light armor, so Ari needs all the AC help he can get (mithral breastplate +n here I come!)


----------



## stonegod (Nov 8, 2006)

Okay, I've updated Ari. Important changes:
- hexblade 4
- HP +7
- Charisma +1
- Will +1
- +1 BAB
- Gather Information +0.5, Intimidate +1, Survival +0.5
- Two spells: _karmic aura_ (from _Complete Mage_), and _phantom threat_ (_Complete Warrior_)
- Dark Companion class ability (PHII) instead of familiar
- Updated equipment Ari will take (but not gold from elsewhere)

DEFCON: Let me know if the spell choice and class ability choices are fine; I've provided descriptions of each on Ari's sheet.


----------



## stonegod (Nov 8, 2006)

Oh, on another note, I updated Ari's views on the other PCs.


----------



## Brogarn (Nov 9, 2006)

I'm not quite sure how I'm retooling Skarg as of yet. I'm weighing options between rogue, rogue/scout, and rogue/ranger. But either way, I don't care how things get split up, really. I just enjoy playing.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Nov 9, 2006)

There will also be opportunities for the characters to go shopping as well don't forget.  So you don't necessarily need to hold onto items just because they're there.  You can sell off whatever you need as a group and pick up more fitting equipment.

The list of items includes everything that had been found thus far including the extra stuff that was gathered off the villains that hadn't been claimed or identified yet.

Here's what I expect is probably going to be a useful split of treasure, but of course you are all able to make your own choices.  But I at least want to get a base division out of the way.  Remaining items, cash or redistribution of some items will probably need to make up the difference in levels.

ARI:
javelin +1 x2  (4602 gp)
longsword +1 (2315 gp)
chain shirt +2  (4250 gp)
potion of CLW x2  (100 gp)
potion of ex. retreat  (50 gp)
Total Value:  (11,317 gp)

JANGO:
masterwork light crossbow  (335 gp)
wand of magic missile x25 charges  (1875 gp)
potion of CLW x2  (100 gp)
potion of disguise self  (50 gp)
potion of endure elements  (50 gp)
Total Value:  (2410 gp)

KHALIA:
masterwork light crossbow  (335 gp)
crossbow bolts +1 flaming x30  (5010 gp)
wand of CLW x25 charges  (375 gp)
potion of CLW x2  (100 gp)
potion of mage armor  (50 gp)
bag of holding  (2500 gp)
Total Value:  (8,370 gp)

SKARGHASH:
masterwork shortsword  (310 gp)
masterwork light crossbow  (335 gp)
potion of CLW x2  (100 gp)
potion of jump  (50 gp)
Total Value:  (795 gp)

The following items can get divided up as needed:
amulet of natural armor +1  (2000 gp)
ring of protection +1  (2000 gp)

The bracers of armor +2  (4000 gp)  might be better off being sold for the cash as they are worth quite a bit of money and aren't any better than either Jango's Mage Armor spell or Khalia & Skarg's leather armor (especially if either of them decide to try and buy some magical armor from town).

And the items I definitely think you should sell because you would get more out of the cash you'd receive rather than ever use the items are:
masterwork heavy mace  (312 gp) 
masterwork armblade shortsword  (310 gp)
chainmail +1  (1300 gp)

***

As you can see, there is a large discrepency in treasure right now.  This will obviously be smoothed over a bit by what gets sold and then using the cash from the sales plus the 6000 gp the group has to equal out what people get.  This could also get equaled out a bit if Ari decides to not keep both javelins +1 and instead gives one to Skarghash perhaps if he wanted it, or even decides to sell them both so that you have more cash in the pot to buy other items that are more useful.

This will also be helped out a bit when it is decided where the ring of protection and the amulet of natural armor go.  Obviously Ari and Khalia have been playing from the beginning of the game and thus probably deserve a little higher split of the pot (a 30/30/20/20  or 33/33/16/16 split perhaps?) but even still... Ari as he stands is much more out in front than everyone else because of the three magical weapons and the magical armor.  So some decisions in there will have to be made.  But I leave it up to you.


----------



## stonegod (Nov 9, 2006)

The javilin's have been useful to Ari in the past, but he isn't a chief ranged guy (*cough* Dex penalty *cough*). One of them would be sufficient, but he can give up both if that is what is needed. So anyone else is free to have them. Its the armor that is largely throwing things out of whack, but our front-liner needs AC, so....

I'm up for other suggestions.


----------



## Velmont (Nov 9, 2006)

Here my suggestion: 

ARI:
ring of protection +1  (2000 gp)
longsword +1 (2315 gp)
chain shirt +2  (4250 gp)
potion of CLW x2  (100 gp)
potion of ex. retreat  (50 gp)
Gold: 1329 gp
Total Value:  (10 044 gp)

JANGO:
masterwork light crossbow  (335 gp)
wand of magic missile x25 charges  (1875 gp)
potion of CLW x2  (100 gp)
potion of disguise self  (50 gp)
potion of endure elements  (50 gp)
Gold: 4319gp
Total Value:  (6729 gp)

KHALIA:
masterwork light crossbow  (335 gp)
crossbow bolts +1 flaming x30  (5010 gp)
wand of CLW x25 charges  (375 gp)
potion of CLW x2  (100 gp)
potion of mage armor  (50 gp)
bag of holding  (2500 gp)
Gold: 1674gp
Total Value:  (10044 gp)

SKARGHASH:
amulet of natural armor +1  (2000 gp)
masterwork shortsword  (310 gp)
masterwork light crossbow  (335 gp)
potion of CLW x2  (100 gp)
potion of jump  (50 gp)
Gold: 3935gp
Total Value:  (6730 gp)

All Gold come from:

Found gold: 6000 gp

Sold items: (For 5257 gp)
The bracers of armor +2  (4000 gp)  
masterwork heavy mace  (312 gp) 
masterwork armblade shortsword  (310 gp)
chainmail +1  (1300 gp)
javelin +1 x2  (4602 gp)

Anyone can buy back any item sold at half there price, as it is the value in gold that come back to the group. That mean that if Ari want to keep a javelin, he would have to spend 1150.5gp, the aount of gold it has brought to the group. Same thing, if I judge Jango want to keep the bracer of armor, I would buy it for 2000gp.

That make teh share roughly the 30/30/20/20 proportion, but it is also been split so everyone have some good spending money and have the titems that fit more there character.

Ari finish with the ring because of his marvelous touch AC, as the ring will help him on that side, Skrag keeping the amulet.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Nov 9, 2006)

Velmont's distribution looks really good to me.  And the 30/30/20/20 distribution works well it seems.  I think selling the javelins really make the most sense because they are worth quite a bit, and more often than not Ari will probably be charging into combat rather than doing any ranged.  So they're more of a cash sink than anything else.

How do the rest of you feel about this distribution of treasure?


----------



## Brogarn (Nov 9, 2006)

Looks fine to me, but I'm easy.


----------



## stonegod (Nov 9, 2006)

I'm jiggy w/ it.

Does anyone even say that anymore?


----------



## Velmont (Nov 9, 2006)

Jango's level up looks like:
- Sorcerer 4
- HP +4
- Charisma +1
- Will +1
- +1 BAB
- Bluff +1, Concentration +1, Knowledge (Arcana) +1, Knowledge (History) +1
- New spell known: Scorching Ray
- Equipement: Modified following the suggestion I have posted... if things are changed, I'll change it on my sheet.


----------



## Brogarn (Nov 9, 2006)

stonegod said:
			
		

> Does anyone even say that anymore?





I believe (and hope) you're the only one.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Nov 9, 2006)

No stonegod... not anyone.  Ever.  Again.    

Provided drothegery is happy with the split, then we'll say that is what we're going with.  Please add everything to your character sheets and make sure to adjust any stats as a result as you advance characters to 4th level.

Brogarn, when you advance your character... if you could add some basic equipment to your sheet just so we have it documented, I'd appreciate it.  Thanx!

And over in the In-game thread... if you folks have people, places or things you'd like to go, talk to, or buy... feel free to start rping them.  I'll start dropping in small side trek plot points as we go as needed, so you all can do some small adventure stuff on your own before everyone is brought back together.


----------



## Brogarn (Nov 9, 2006)

Ya, I keep forgetting to get Skarg some basic gear. I'll take care of it once treasure is finally settled. I'll also get him leveled and all that probably beginning of next week. I head out for the weekend tonite, so won't have time to go over the books until then.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Nov 9, 2006)

Couple small corrections/edits on advanced character sheets if you could...

Velmont:

- XP: should be backspaced so it lines up with HP below it if you don't mind.
- Level: should be 4
- Stat Increases: should be CHA +1
- Armor: should be either +0, or you can make it +4 since we assume you cast Mage Armor most of the time (since it now lasts for 4 hours)
- Total AC would then be 17, Flatfooted 14, Touch 13
- Please add "Ray Spells" to your Weapon chart, along with the Attack to hit, so I know what your Ray of Enfeeblement and Scorching Ray attack at.
- If you could, please write out what the two Aberrent Dragonmark feats give you for abilities (as I can never remember).
- And if you have the time or inclination, you might as well add in your height/weight/age etc. or else just delete those categories from the sheet if you don't want to bother.

stonegod:

- Since it looks like you have the ring of protection now instead of the amulet of natural armor, the +1 in your armor line should be "+1 deflection" instead of "+1 natural".
- HP are 36 since I use average rounded up.  So it's 10+6+6+6 plus 8 for CON of 14.
- Please edit the Javelin line in your Weapons section to remove the +1s for magic.
- Edit the possessions section to take into account the current make-up of your items (both regular and magical).

I think that's it.  Thanx guys!


----------



## Velmont (Nov 9, 2006)

Correction done.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Nov 9, 2006)

Thanx Velmont!


----------



## stonegod (Nov 9, 2006)

DEFCON 1 said:
			
		

> stonegod:
> 
> - Since it looks like you have the ring of protection now instead of the amulet of natural armor, the +1 in your armor line should be "+1 deflection" instead of "+1 natural".
> - HP are 36 since I use average rounded up.  So it's 10+6+6+6 plus 8 for CON of 14.
> ...



Done. I assume you lack of objection means you did not have any issues w/ my spell choices or replacement class ability.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Nov 9, 2006)

Nope, they all looked good.  Question on the Karmic Aura spell... once it's cast on someone, his being "flanked" applies to anyone who might attack him, and not just necessarily the spellcaster, correct?

Just want to make sure, since it would mean Skarg would get sneak attack bonuses regardless of his position.


----------



## stonegod (Nov 9, 2006)

DEFCON 1 said:
			
		

> Nope, they all looked good.  Question on the Karmic Aura spell... once it's cast on someone, his being "flanked" applies to anyone who might attack him, and not just necessarily the spellcaster, correct?



Indeed, that is what _phantom thread_ (not _karmic aura_) does.


----------



## Velmont (Nov 10, 2006)

I've thought about it, and here what I wish to do with my money:

Vest of Resistance +1 (1000 gp; Complete Arcane)
Empowered Spellshard [Scroching Ray] (3000 gp; Magic of Eberron)
Summon a familiar, a snake or a rat, I am not sure yet (100 gp)
And also buy a few normal items...


----------



## drothgery (Nov 10, 2006)

I'll look at things more carefully when I get back home tomorrow, but the distribution outlined looks basically okay. I'd just make a few changes
- given that she has a wand of CLW, the spontaneous healer feat, and can make scrolls of CLW for less than potions cost, she'd pass the potions of CLW to others.

Khalia's goals for new equipment are a mithril shirt and some divine scrolls to build her prayerbook. I expect she'll need to leave Seawell for both; I got the impression that the gp limit of the village was very low.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Nov 10, 2006)

stonegod:  D'oh!  Yeah... that's what I meant.  LOL!

Any stuff that folks want to buy we'll be roleplaying out on the other board.  drothgery... as you just mentioned you'd probably need to leave Seawell to get what you wanted, so a trip to the capitol Newthrone or perhaps out to Wyrmwatch (where the Silver Flame elder rules) might be in order.

Velmont... summoning a familiar will definitely be something we'll be rping out.  Most spellcasters never get to actually play through that process, they usually just "have one".  You get to have some fun with it.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Nov 10, 2006)

I've also decided to use new terminology for half-elves and half-orcs from now on. In Eberron they are both individual races unto themselves now and are not really "half" of anything.  So I'm going to use the term for half-elves that Keith Baker created in one of his Dragonshard articles, "khoravar"... and use the term "halfork" for half-orcs.  Granted "halfork" isn't really a new term and is just a reworking of the original... but it somewhat makes sense when you think about how the terminology probably progressed in the Common tongue over the centuries.

It doesn't really change anything... but I just wanted to let you know so that you'd understand what the hell I was talking about when I used them in various posts.


----------



## Brogarn (Nov 15, 2006)

Skarg's updated character wise. I'll work on equipment next.

I went 2/2 Rogue/Ranger. Just don't like the Scout's skirmish ability and wanted to go melee. Look it over when you get the chance and let me know if I fubared anything. I'm planning on skipping the animal companion and spells when the time comes for the Ranger side of him. That'll be a while yet, but just letting you know.

Speaking of gear, I'm probably going to buy stuff in Newthorne once Skarg gets there. Upgrades and whatnot. I'll RP that out at that time. For now, I'll work on the basic equipment and updating what he got from the recent adventure this evening/tomorrow.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Nov 15, 2006)

Cool beans.  I'll look over the character shortly.  Yeah, getting gear up in Newthrone will work fine (and you'll probably have a better chance of finding better equipment since it's a much bigger city.)

And for the rest of you... although my posts will oftentimes include things you possibly could do, see or talk to... you can actually do as many or a few of those as you want.  They're just side quest plot hooks is all... and if you don't like 'em and don't want to do 'em, no big whoop.

And remember also that I'll follow you guys wherever you WANT to go.  So if you want to look for new or magical equipment, or any such things... just post that you are heading to the 'X' shop, and we'll rp from there.  The last thing I want to do is post "And then you go to the blacksmith to look for new armor!" when it isn't your choice to do it.  Of course if YOU post that you want to go to the blacksmith, then I'll be right there with you.


----------



## drothgery (Nov 18, 2006)

Just as an FYI - I'll be out of town again next week (Tueday-Friday), and I don't know how much internet access I'll have.


----------



## Brogarn (Nov 22, 2006)

I'm out of town from this afternoon through sunday evening. I'll be back around Monday. If you're a fellow American, enjoy your Thanksgiving!

Oh, and DEFCON1 *sheepish look* I still haven't done my equipment yet. I have plenty of excuses, though, if that helps!   

I'll get it done beginning next week. By the way, is special gear like +1 short swords and the like priced out in the DM's guide? I'm not sure where to get equipment cost info.


----------



## stonegod (Nov 22, 2006)

Me Too!   

I mean: I have a 14 hour drive to Toledo and then I'll be at the inlaws, so no gaming for me!

See you Sunday!


----------



## Velmont (Nov 22, 2006)

Well... I am here me


----------



## drothgery (Nov 22, 2006)

stonegod said:
			
		

> Me Too!
> 
> I mean: I have a 14 hour drive to Toledo and then I'll be at the inlaws, so no gaming for me!
> 
> See you Sunday!




Hmm... so you're about an hour from my parents' place in Sandusky (with a little help from LinkSys tech support, I've got my notebook talking to dad's wireless router), then...


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Nov 22, 2006)

Well as I dunno how often I'll be online this weekend either... we can just take it slow.  I'm sure Velmont and I will have a couple back n forths, but the rest of you can just post whenever you can.  As I mentioned previously... this "downtime" rping is basically running on your own timetables.  If you have something to post, great... and I'll respond to them.  If you need time off from posting, that's fine too.  The members of the group seem to be making decisions individually where they want to go next, and out of that I'll be crafting/dropping hints about the next part of the game (and bringing the four of you back together).  But so long as you four are happy with this leisurely "downtime" and don't feel like it's a pain in the butt and not at all interesting to you... there's no rush to leap directly into another "module" (per se).

And of course... I think most of you still want to go shopping for better loot.  

Brogarn... on that note, the DMG does have pricing for magic items in it... but if you want an online listing of prices (for both regular and magical equipment) you can go to www.d20srd.org and it'll have all the equipment lists and pricing you'll need.


----------



## Velmont (Nov 22, 2006)

DEFCON 1 said:
			
		

> And of course... I think most of you still want to go shopping for better loot.




I still need to be grounded, then I need to call a familiar, after that I need to shop and then I need to talk to voice, which mean maybe sneaking back into the cave, which might end to be grounded again... lots of thinsg to do


----------



## Brogarn (Nov 22, 2006)

Thanks DEFCON1. 

And I'm good with what's going on. Anxious to get on the road to the big city! Skarg find a caravan or ship yet?


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Nov 29, 2006)

Right now, Jango is the only one that has remaining things to do in Seawell (casting for a familiar) that I can tell.  If the other three have anything else you want/need to accomplish before each of you get on the road, please let me know and we'll quickly rp it.  Otherwise, I'll begin your journeys north.

And don't worry... heading to Newthrone isn't "recombining the group" yet, because each of you have seperate things you each still need (and want) to do.  So even if we rp Ari, Skarg and Khalia on the way north or actually in Newthrone, Jango isn't left behind.  The next combined adventure will begin soon enough.


----------



## stonegod (Nov 29, 2006)

Ari's done in town for now. He'll do all his shopping in Newthrone (give me more time to figure what he wants )


----------



## Brogarn (Nov 30, 2006)

Skarg, like the Autobots, is ready to roll out!

My gods that was geeky.


----------



## stonegod (Nov 30, 2006)

Brogarn said:
			
		

> My gods that was geeky.



But at least you know that. You you know that they say.

Knowing is half the... nevermind.


----------



## Brogarn (Nov 30, 2006)

Heheheh


----------



## Brogarn (Dec 1, 2006)

Ok, I got my gear just about in order minus a couple of small points.

In Newthrone I'll be looking for a +1 shortsword or some other minor magical short sword. If I have enough cash, I'd like to upgrade the leather armor I'm wearing as well. Beyond that, I'll be keeping my eyes open for anything interesting I can afford.

Dual wielding, assume masterwork short sword in main hand, regular in off hand. I put what I think is proper bonuses in parenthesis next to my regular attack bonuses on those weapons. Both light weapons and I took the Ranger Two Weapon fighting thingy. So it should be -2 on both hands, correct?

Anyways, I finally got gear! WOO! I'm such a procrastinator when it comes to shopping. >.<


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Dec 7, 2006)

Brogarn, your changes and character sheet look good.  A few small corrections/additions... your Grapple is +6 (+3 BAB plus +3 STR), and your ACP (Armor Check Penalty) is 0.  Leather has no ACP.  Finally... you forgot to add in your STR bonus for your melee weapon damages.  So your shortswords are 1d6+3 and your dagger is 1d4+3.  The masterwork gives no bonus to damage, so both shortswords are currently 1d6+3.  If you do get a magical one, then it would add to damage.  And you were correct on your dual-wield... you're +5/+4 to hit when dual-wielding.

***

For Brogarn, drothgery & stonegod... as you'll see, I pushed the action straight into Newthrone so that you each could go ahead and do what you needed to do as far as shopping for new equipment, meeting whomever you needed to meet, talk with whomever you wanted to talk to.  You're each now free to rp whatever you want to do next.


----------



## Brogarn (Dec 7, 2006)

Done and done.

I'll get something posted later about going shopping in the "big city". I'm thinking of starting out by asking the local watch who has weapons/armor of quality. But I'll get it written out when I get a moment.


----------



## stonegod (Dec 8, 2006)

I'll prolly figure out what Ari wants equipment wise over the weekend.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Dec 8, 2006)

That's fine.  As you all probably have noticed, I've thrown up a couple "meeting people" posts, just to get something on the board.  But if any of you actually want to go anywhere specific (or find something specific), you'll need to do posts that say where you go.  So in other words, I won't post "You've magically found yourself at a magical blacksmith shop so you can now buy magical weapons!", because then there's no real point in actually rping the "in-between" time.  I could just start us immediately into the next module if that was the case.

Of course, this begs the question whether you guys still _want_ to rp this "in-between time" anymore?  If no one really cares, then I can definitely just "leap ahead" as it were, and start a new module and you guys can just write in any new equipment on the character sheet.  It's really up to you guys.  I'll follow whatever it is you want to do, if you don't find this other stuff as much fun as actually being on an "adventure" with the four of you all together.

Thoughts?


----------



## Brogarn (Dec 11, 2006)

I'm fine with the current progression. I just haven't posted the past few days because I caught a nasty virus and have been mostly in bed. Tis the season.

Anyways, I don't know about today, but definitely tomorrow I'll get something up.


----------



## stonegod (Dec 11, 2006)

DEFCON 1 said:
			
		

> "Q'Barran hawk isn't it eh? Beautiful plummage!"



"The plumage don't enter into it. It's been magick'd!"


----------



## stonegod (Dec 11, 2006)

DEFCON 1 said:
			
		

> Of course, this begs the question whether you guys still _want_ to rp this "in-between time" anymore?  If no one really cares, then I can definitely just "leap ahead" as it were, and start a new module and you guys can just write in any new equipment on the character sheet.  It's really up to you guys.  I'll follow whatever it is you want to do, if you don't find this other stuff as much fun as actually being on an "adventure" with the four of you all together.



I'm fine w/ it. Ari's just ambivalent. I've also got a few things on my plate which has made updating Ari a bit slow.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Dec 11, 2006)

stonegod said:
			
		

> I'm fine w/ it. Ari's just ambivalent. I've also got a few things on my plate which has made updating Ari a bit slow.



Really? I have no idea what!  

Those street maps alone must take you an hour or so at least.  What do you use to generate those maps you're using in the Ravenloft game?  A specific computer program, or are you just cut 'n pasting the character placement circles on existing map graphics?

And thank you for recognizing the parrot bit.  I was sure at least one person would understand the reference.


----------



## stonegod (Dec 11, 2006)

DEFCON 1 said:
			
		

> Those street maps alone must take you an hour or so at least.  What do you use to generate those maps you're using in the Ravenloft game?  A specific computer program, or are you just cut 'n pasting the character placement circles on existing map graphics?



Actually, once I loaded everything up in my program, updating the maps does not take too long. Its the fact that I have to grade a bunch of final reports right now.

Starting about here is where I describe all of that in another thread. Its made a lot easier by the fact the WoTC posted all the maps.


----------



## stonegod (Dec 19, 2006)

I have a basic shopping list for Ari now, however, before he spends anything, I'd like to know if 1) anyone has Dragonmarked yet and if so 2) does there look to be any good Aberrant Dragonmarked item goodies in there. (Of course, Ari getting his hands on them would be a different deal entirely...)


----------



## drothgery (Dec 19, 2006)

I've got _Dragonmarked_; there are definitely feats (and probably spells) that build on Aberrant marks, but there's not much equipment in the book, and it's all true-mark based..


----------



## stonegod (Dec 19, 2006)

drothgery said:
			
		

> I've got _Dragonmarked_; there are definitely feats (and probably spells) that build on Aberrant marks, but there's not much equipment in the book, and it's all true-mark based..



Grumble... grumble... true marks always getting the glory... grumble. 

Thanks!


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Dec 19, 2006)

Of course... that's not to say some enterprising artificer with an aberrant mark in Newthrone hasn't made some items that might not be from any published WotC source.

But then again... _finding_ that enterprising artificer might not be that easy either.


----------



## stonegod (Dec 20, 2006)

I'll be out w/ spotty net access until the 28th. Might be able to check once a day, but probably no more.


----------



## Brogarn (Dec 20, 2006)

I'm mostly out until the new year myself.


----------



## drothgery (Dec 20, 2006)

Gone from the 24th to the 30th here.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Dec 20, 2006)

No problems... do what you can.  You're all solo at the moment, so I'll advance whomever's around at whatever speed folks post at.


----------



## stonegod (Dec 26, 2006)

Ari's been updated with his purchases.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Dec 26, 2006)

Cool beans.  Thanx!  I also inquired In-Game whether you wanted the cloak or vest of resistance, just fyi...


----------



## stonegod (Dec 27, 2006)

He's going to get back to that question as well (as it would take time). I'd prefer the vest as I can then get a cloak of cha later, but I may need to pass on it so I can have some money for room and board.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Dec 28, 2006)

Brogarn, you still with us?  I know your computer's been wonky, but I just wanted to double-check.  Thanx!


----------



## stonegod (Dec 28, 2006)

I think he said he was going to be out until after the new year:


			
				Brogarn said:
			
		

> I'm mostly out until the new year myself.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Dec 28, 2006)

Yeah, however I keep seeing his "Last seen" date showing up as recent, so obviously he's been coming to ENWorld in some capacity.  However, I just don't know if he's checking only the main page of the website and not necessarily the PbP game messageboards.  I figured I'd try to find out if his status with the game had changed or something.


----------



## Brogarn (Dec 29, 2006)

Work has me busy. I'm in the middle of moving offices. And my girlfriend and I are going through our first holiday season together. Damn me for falling for an Italian girl. Every week there's another family get together along with stuff to do during the week. I'm tired! My family consists of my mom and myself. Hers... well, I've already forgotten half of them. Sheesh.

I stop by ENword to read a couple of story hours when I get a couple minutes here and there. But I haven't had the brain capacity to sit down and let my imagination roleplay, if you know what I mean. On top of that, I don't have a home computer right now. I apologize for the current dry period. I'm back from this weekend next Wednesday (girlfriend's birthday is the 2nd... as if there wasn't already enough to do...) and I promise a catch up post then.


----------



## Velmont (Dec 29, 2006)

Brogarn said:
			
		

> Damn me for falling for an Italian girl.




lol... you are forgiven for not posting. Italian family...


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Dec 29, 2006)

No problems, Brogarn... I figured as much.  But I just wanted to double-check to make sure.  Thanx for the update!

Everyone have an awesome and safe New Year!


----------



## Brogarn (Jan 5, 2007)

I'm now in my new workspace. I'll have more stuff to do, but should be able to continue making a post during the day. Speaking of which, I'll get something up by this afternoon. I'm still trying to decide how Skarg would handle running into a group like this. By the way, is this the same group that has two prestige classes in... err... one of the supplements? That's my only knowledge of them. I'm guessing they're like FR's Harpers?


----------



## stonegod (Jan 5, 2007)

FYI: I'll be on travel starting Monday for a week in Germany, so updates will be a bit slower.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Jan 5, 2007)

Brogarn said:
			
		

> By the way, is this the same group that has two prestige classes in... err... one of the supplements? That's my only knowledge of them. I'm guessing they're like FR's Harpers?




Yup... the Daggerspell Guardians are from the Complete Adventurer.  Two prestige classes... Daggerspell Mages (which are arcane caster rogue/scouts) and Daggerspell Shapers (which are druidic rogue/scouts).

As far as being like Harpers... well pretty much every good-aligned organization that's been created with a prestige class looks like the Harpers   ... so I dunno if the analogy completely fits.  But if you have Complete Adventurer and can read up on the organization included in the book, that'll tell you how I'm playing them in the game.


----------



## Brogarn (Jan 8, 2007)

Ok, I didn't get much of a chance to think about this over the weekend, but I'll go over the Complete Adventurer tonite and decide how I want Skarg to react. Sorry for the delay. This seems a fairly important encounter for Skarg and I want to make sure I play it out right for him.


----------



## stonegod (Jan 12, 2007)

Ari's fine relaxing. He's got a job, so he's content.


----------



## drothgery (Jan 18, 2007)

DEFCON1 said:
			
		

> Any questions about how we are doing this, please ask them over in the OOC thread.




A couple
1 - Can I use action points for making these checks (though obviously you can't use an AP and take 20 at the same time)?
2 - Khalia has the Research feat from the ECS; since my books are at home, I don't remember exactly what the feat does. Does that have any impact on what she's doing here?


----------



## Brogarn (Jan 19, 2007)

Hey, DEFCON1, you weren't trying to hint at me _not_ going to the encampment, were you? I was following your philosophical hints as opposed to what I just realized may have been your "the party's split up and it's getting inconvenient" hints. Let me know if I missed something.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Jan 19, 2007)

drothgery said:
			
		

> 1 - Can I use action points for making these checks (though obviously you can't use an AP and take 20 at the same time)?



Yes, you can.  After you set your own TN and I then reveal what number you rolled, you can then decide if you want to spend an AP or not in hopes of increasing your roll.  Obviously you'll need to determine for yourself whether the odds are favorable to you to spend it (depending how far away you missed the TN by).



			
				drothgery said:
			
		

> 2 - Khalia has the Research feat from the ECS; since my books are at home, I don't remember exactly what the feat does. Does that have any impact on what she's doing here?



It's because she has the Research feat that I'm actually doing all of this.    Ordinarily your character could have done some checking up on stuff and I might've given a few hints and things after a simple skill check... but it's because you took both the Research and Investigator feats that I'm actually turning this whole thing into a pseudo-combat encounter for you (for which you'll be duly rewarded much more than an ordinary character might have).

I figured that you went to the effort to create a research-primary character, so the least I could do was make it fun and interesting (and hopefully ultimately rewarding) for you to have done that.  The problem with the D&D rules in general is that most of their mechanics are only geared around combat... so non-combat related activities need to be fleshed out a bit more to make them interesting.  Hopefully, this event will allow you a bit of strategic thinking and will focus on your primary character attributes.  Believe me... I wouldn't be doing this if your character wasn't built to specialize in this sort of thing.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Jan 19, 2007)

Brogarn said:
			
		

> Hey, DEFCON1, you weren't trying to hint at me _not_ going to the encampment, were you? I was following your philosophical hints as opposed to what I just realized may have been your "the party's split up and it's getting inconvenient" hints. Let me know if I missed something.



Not at all.  I've been hoping you ultimately would be deciding to go to the encampment, if for no other reason that it's been the plotline you've been following this entire time since we got back from the underground temple.  It was only because of the very short amount of time you spent at the Guardians headquarters (and not asking very many questions or gaining further info) and then your post of "why am I doing this"? that I've been following this up with these philosophical posts as well.

As I mentioned at the very beginning when we all decided to continue the game, that everything and anything was open to all of you.  If you wanted to do nothing but visit casinos for several weeks straight, I would have been happy to roleplay that out with you.  If you wanted to go on a shopping spree and start buying everything you could find, again I would have followed you.  Take a trip to Sharn... join a guild... track down a serial killer... anything.

But if you guys didn't actually say anything about what you wanted to do or where you wanted to go... all I could do was drop a couple encounter ideas here and there and see which ones you picked up on.  You were free to select which ones you wanted to follow and which ones you didn't, or even ignore all these plot ideas and do something completely different that you created on your own.  Khalia could have taken Tod Ellston up on his advances... and drothgery and I would be RPing a romantic encounter right now if that's the way drothgery had wanted to go with his character.  And Ari joining the Silver Flame crusade just happened because stonegod decided to follow the hobgoblin to the Deneith guildhouse, and then took the job from the Flame.  He could have just as easily taken the plothook I laid out about the tournament that was occuring in a few days if he had wanted... checking up to see how he could have entered if he so chose.

And it's the same way with Skarg.  Whereever you took and will take him... I'll follow you gladly.  You just need to decide where you want to go.  And don't worry about "deviating from the course"... I have several tricks up my sleeve to get the party back together when I think it's time.  Even with Jango several hundred miles away doing his own plot right now... the recombining of the group will happen when it needs to.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Jan 19, 2007)

One other thing for all of you...

It's possibly obvious by now, but just in case you missed it... I reward you all for following your character's wants, needs and plots.  The more you make decisions to drive your characters forward... the more I'll reward you for it.  This is why Jango received a free feat recently... Ari has been getting additional gold hand over fist... Khalia has the potential of gaining a bunch more Action Points coming up... and Skarghash has a prestige class available possibly in his future if that's the way he wants to go (and I'll give it as an option when he's ready, regardless of any "class requirements" he otherwise might've needed).

Rules are made to be bent... so I'll hand stuff out when you've earned it for strong play, even if it isn't "by the rules".  You know your characters.  You roleplay them well, you'll get rewarded (besides the obvious XP).


----------



## stonegod (Jan 19, 2007)

Ari *deserved* that gold though, for his dashing good looks if not his superb work ethic!


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Jan 19, 2007)

stonegod said:
			
		

> Ari *deserved* that gold though, for his dashing good looks if not his superb work ethic!



If you really believe Ari should have been earning gold for his good looks, you would have given him a few levels in Bard and taken the skill of Profession: Gigalo.


----------



## Velmont (Jan 20, 2007)

Rewarding? That bonus feat just put Jango back in his doubt when he finally thought he was seeing clear. That is twisted


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Jan 23, 2007)

drothgery... just so you know... I'm not going to roll them all at once... I'm going to go one at a time.  The whole point is for both of us to actually roleplay out your research.  You created a research-intensive character, and thus I wanted to make that just as game-intensive for you as combat is for most other people.  Otherwise, your character's _raison d'etre_ is a moot point.  You usually have little to do in combat, so this is your chance to make a splash.

So please feel free to go ahead and roleplay out each section of the research, because the info you receive will only be coming out piece by piece regardless.


----------



## drothgery (Jan 23, 2007)

DEFCON 1 said:
			
		

> drothgery... just so you know... I'm not going to roll them all at once... I'm going to go one at a time.  The whole point is for both of us to actually roleplay out your research.  You created a research-intensive character, and thus I wanted to make that just as game-intensive for you as combat is for most other people.  Otherwise, your character's _raison d'etre_ is a moot point.  You usually have little to do in combat, so this is your chance to make a splash.




Eh. She's _good_ at research, but her key abilities are spellcasting and Dark Knowledge, and her purpose in life is seeking out and destroying supernatural evil; she's not hugely effective in one-on-one combat because she's a relatively low-level pure caster with mostly party-buffing special abilities and spells (other than cure spells). And she's had little time and/or money to expand her spell repetoire.



			
				DEFCON 1 said:
			
		

> So please feel free to go ahead and roleplay out each section of the research, because the info you receive will only be coming out piece by piece regardless.




Okay, I added a bit of commentary to her actions by editing my last post; hope that helps.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Jan 29, 2007)

You've probably already noticed this... but I just wanted to let you all know that I've noticed this too.  I have not been posting updates to the game on the same "every weekday" frequency as I did a few months ago.  I now have been hitting about "every other day" or "every third day".  It doesn't really affect things much, because we're still progressing along at an okay clip... but I just wanted to make you guys aware that I'm aware that I've not been updating every single day.  Didn't want you guys to think I was dropping the game or anything.  It's just the certain days at work I've been able to post a bunch, and other days it's been hard to get posts out.  But they are still coming.

Thanx guys!


----------



## Brogarn (Jan 29, 2007)

No worries.


----------



## Velmont (Jan 30, 2007)

No problems with me. ANyway, in teh last few weeks, I've been focusing on my dance, as I have a show to give at the Toronto's winter festival, not couting teh different wekk-end events I had this month, so I wouldn't be able to answers every day at least for another week. 

But I'll tell you, as long as it will be such a great game, the speed, no matter how slow or fast it is, I'll be there.


----------



## stonegod (Jan 31, 2007)

Cool beans. Such is life. Its still moving. I'm fine w/ chillin' while everything syncs.


----------



## drothgery (Jan 31, 2007)

No problem.


----------



## stonegod (Jan 31, 2007)

DEFCON 1 said:
			
		

> *"NNNNNAAAAAAARRRRRHHHHHHH!!!!"*



Ouch! Good thing Ari just likes handing out at the bar.


----------



## drothgery (Jan 31, 2007)

stonegod said:
			
		

> Ouch! Good thing Ari just likes handing out at the bar.




That's because when the Archivist said to stay away from the creepy statue, Ari listened to her  .


----------



## Velmont (Feb 1, 2007)

DEFCON1 said:
			
		

> "NNNNNAAAAAAARRRRRHHHHHHH!!!!"




Kids... they'll never learn.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Feb 1, 2007)

"You mess with the bull, kid... you get the horns."

- Principal Vernon, _The Breakfast Club_


We'll just have to wait and see come Monday what the results of this little trip for Jango may be.


----------



## Velmont (Feb 2, 2007)

DEFCON 1 said:
			
		

> We'll just have to wait and see come Monday what the results of this little trip for Jango may be.




Perfect, I'm off for teh week-end. I'm giving a show in Toronto, so I won't have a compter uder hand anyway.


----------



## Brogarn (Feb 2, 2007)

I'll get something up later today, DEFCON1. I'm going to go via the jungle floor and hope I get the heading right, but don't have time to make a proper post atm. Stupid work interfering with my play time!! >.<


----------



## drothgery (Feb 6, 2007)

DEFCON 1 said:
			
		

> The daelkyr that was bound under the earth at this location has been able to escape a small amount of it's essence and has bound itself to you.  Your alignment has now moved from Neutral Good to True Neutral (with evil tendencies) as the daelkyr (the voice) is now a part of you.  You can still decide how you want to roleplay Jango as he continues on, but just like an intelligent magic weapon can assert a certain amount of power over the situation, so can this fiend.  And if you act in ways the daelkyr does not like, you may occasionally find your actions overruled.




I, err, don't think it will be possible for Khalia (who is, after all, part of the militiant arm of a lawful good church, and is quite proud of this) and Jango to be in the same party if she has even the slightest hint of this. And she's neither stupid nor unobservant.


----------



## Velmont (Feb 6, 2007)

I never expected that! It change a bit the plan I had for Jango, but I must tell... I like it! That announce great roleplay moment. I just hope that if Jango dies, it won't be meaningless... a scarfice for redemption or figthing Khalia and her stupid church would be interesting possibility... he could even finish to kill Khalia


----------



## Velmont (Feb 6, 2007)

I think Jango's mind will be confused with his former personality and teh new one I try to forge him... so he might get some inconsistency at start, but I will push him toward Evil, but keeping a few Good guideline he will not try to cross. One of them, it is his sister, twin's bound is a strong one.


----------



## stonegod (Feb 6, 2007)

Evil tainted Jango could be a monster for Ari to hunt, so be careful. 

Of course, Jango might try to *fight* the evil w/in. You know. Just say'n.


----------



## drothgery (Feb 6, 2007)

stonegod said:
			
		

> Of course, Jango might try to *fight* the evil w/in. You know. Just say'n.




There is that. The Church doesn't sponsor Exorcists of the Silver Flame for show, after all... hmm... Archivist 6/Exorcist X could work thematicly for our friend from Thrane, though it wouldn't be a great powergamer build.


----------



## stonegod (Feb 6, 2007)

drothgery said:
			
		

> Though it wouldn't be a great powergamer build.



I'm playing a hexer. Powergaming it ain't.


----------



## drothgery (Feb 6, 2007)

stonegod said:
			
		

> I'm playing a hexer. Powergaming it ain't.




True, but it's not playing a melee-oriented class with an 8 Str, either ... if I could find an Int equivalent of Zen Archery and some tricks to get extra crossbow damage dice, it could work...


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Feb 6, 2007)

I wouldn't worry so much about possible party ramifications right now... there's still plenty of time for everyone to figure out what kind of impact this might have... Jango especially.  And like stonegod says... Jango can either fully embrace what has happened, or try to fight it.  Doesn't matter to me which way he goes.  The roleplaying experiences will result regardless, and what the other characters do when the group comes back together we can worry about when it happens.  (Although I would like to point out that the "new skin" is barely imperceptible at Level 1, and it's only over subsequent levels that things become more obvious.  At by that point, Jango should know whether he wants to try and have it removed, or to try and cover it with clothing or even illusions.  He _IS_ a sorcerer, don't forget.    A little polymorph works wonders.)

As far as any other prestige classes for other folks or whatever... I don't think you guys need to worry about powergaming problems.  Truth be told, on the last module you guys  did an exceedingly good job at AVOIDING combat by using smart tactics, silent surprises, and negotiation... and if that kind of thing continues, it won't make a difference if your characters are kitted out for combat to the best degree or not.  So make your choices based on how what your characters "wants" are.  What do they want?  What are their goals?

As I've been trying to make clear this entire time... I'm all about the roleplaying of the character.  You make choices with what your character believes / tries to do... you'll be rewarded for it (or cursed for it, depending on your take of the situation.)  Velmont has made some very broad character choices, and what has happened is a direct result of that.  Brogarn sending Skarghash to see the Daggerspell Guardians is a character choice that might result in some interesting things.  Khalia can get more involved in Flame heirarchy, especially on this crusade.  Ari can become a full-fledged member of Deneith again.  All of these choices are up to you, and we'll see how things happen.  But you need to make a choice.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Feb 6, 2007)

Oh, and drothegery... if Exorcist of the Silver Flame might be something Khalia would be interested in... you wouldn't have to wait until character level 7 if you didn't want to.  I wave most prestige class requirements when I don't feel they are needed, and it's more interesting to start the class sooner rather than later.


----------



## drothgery (Feb 6, 2007)

DEFCON 1 said:
			
		

> Oh, and drothegery... if Exorcist of the Silver Flame might be something Khalia would be interested in... you wouldn't have to wait until character level 7 if you didn't want to.  I wave most prestige class requirements when I don't feel they are needed, and it's more interesting to start the class sooner rather than later.




It's a path she'd consider walking down trying to help Jango (at least for the first-level ability), but it's not what she'd do normally. But my loonier idea on that score was to take Leadership at 6th level, grab Jina as a cohort, go through a trainign montage, and send her on the Exorcist track (In Eberron, a Swashbuckler 3/Archivist 1 could qualify without bending the entry requirements, if she took Education at first level to make all Kn skills class skills).

I mentioned the party ramifications because while Khalia's not a paladin and game-mechanically bound to avoid associating with evil characters, she tends to act like one.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Feb 6, 2007)

True enough.  Although right now Jango is still only True Neutral.  The "evil tendencies" part is mainly due to the daelkyr influence.  As Jango advances, we'll see how much Jango submits to the ideas of the skin, or if he fights it... and that'll tell us a lot about whether he stays truly neutral or starts moving towards neutral evil.


----------



## Velmont (Feb 7, 2007)

I don't think I will make Jango fight actively this evil. I'll more change is moral code but keep some guideline that he will not try to cross. It is only then that he might challenge that 'voice'. What are the guideline, I don't know yet, most likely he will have easy time to kill a starnger, but Jango wish to be accepted was so string that it couldn't dissapear like that, most likely he will keep some value on friendship and family... well, things will be come clearer as I play with him...


----------



## drothgery (Feb 12, 2007)

FYI - I'm going to be out of town for the next week, and will be checking the game only intermittently, if at all. As the only PCs who are even on the same mission right now are Khalia and Ari, this shouldn't be a huge deal, but if you need Khalia to be her haughty, lawful good self to move that thread along for Ari, go ahead.


----------



## stonegod (Feb 20, 2007)

DEFCON: We waiting on anyone in particular here? I know Khalia's player is out 'til Weds.

Not pushing, just want to know.


----------



## drothgery (Feb 21, 2007)

I'm back.


----------



## Brogarn (Feb 21, 2007)

I'm around still just in case DEFCON1 finds his way back.


----------



## stonegod (Feb 21, 2007)

Brogarn said:
			
		

> I'm around still just in case DEFCON1 finds his way back.



He's here. He just may be too busy for *running* a game right now. Don't know, which is why I asked.


----------



## Velmont (Feb 22, 2007)

I'm sick, tired, but here.


----------



## stonegod (Feb 22, 2007)

Velmont said:
			
		

> I'm sick, tired, but here.



Get better, sleep, and come back when you're better! 

Sorry you're sick.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Feb 22, 2007)

I'm still here... but I'm at the point in the adventure where I've set up the pieces and the players for the next "module"... only problem is... I'm having a difficult time finding what that module is going to be.

Things have progressed to a point where I'm afraid of re-doing the plot from the first one (going into the jungle and fighting an organization possibly dealing with ancient ruins).  So I'm still trying to find a solid next module to keep things going.

What's kind of depressing is that I just read about an upcoming 128-page module from WotC entitled "Eyes of the Lich Queen" that starts with characters at 5th level exploring a Q'Barran jungle and then takes characters across the continent and up to 10th level.  It sounds like it could answer all my problems... the only downside is that it isn't released until April.

So please bear with me as I try to figure out the next step of our story... I'll try to get something up today to at least get people moving again.


----------



## stonegod (Feb 22, 2007)

Well, knowing PbP, it'll be April soon enough.


----------



## Velmont (Feb 24, 2007)

I agree with stonegod... April will come soon.


----------



## Brogarn (Feb 26, 2007)

Bad Brogarn. No post yet!

Sorry, busy busy busy. Got an inspection team coming to our site and we're scrambling to meet compliance. I'll get a post up when I get 5 minutes to think about something other than paperwork and security settings in UNIX.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Mar 14, 2007)

Guys, my apologies... I just can't seem to get things rolling on my end to get this game continuing.  I thought when I originally came up with the idea of bringing the group back together after having everyone do their "off-adventure" stuff that I'd be able to pull it off... but it's not been working out on my end.  That's my fault.

I think that as much as it pains me to do it... we should just let things lie for now.  I do intend on taking a look at that mega module I had mentioned when it comes out in April, and if it looks as though it's something that would make a good continuing story, I'll start things back up.  But I don't want to leave you guys wondering for the next month or so what the heck is going on if there are no posts.

If I do decide to buy and run that other module, you'll see me mention it here of course... and if any of the four of you want in at that point, you are all automatically selected.  Sorry it's just petered out like this... but I hope you enjoyed everything up to this point.  You guys were great to play with and I look forward to working with you all on the boards in the future.

Thanx!


----------



## Brogarn (Mar 14, 2007)

No worries, DEFCON1. When it comes time for the module, I'll definitely consider it. Depends on how busy things are at home and work. It was a great run, though. I rather liked your style and thought you had not only a nice story, but a nice presentation as well. Especially with the maps and such.

Anyways, good luck to all of you. I'll see you around the boards!


----------



## Velmont (Mar 14, 2007)

No problem, I understand.

I must tell I've loved this game up to now, and I would be interested to continue to play Jango (and cie.) anytime.


----------



## drothgery (Mar 14, 2007)

Well, it was a nice run. And I finally used someone like Khalia as a PC rather than (in a slightly older and higher-level form) as a major NPC, which was a lot of fun.


----------



## stonegod (Mar 14, 2007)

Bummer, but understandable. Ari was fun. 

I'll keep my ear out for potential followups.


----------



## stonegod (May 11, 2007)

DEFCON: You get a chance to look at _Eyes of the Lich Queen_?


----------



## Velmont (May 11, 2007)

Good question... April was last month.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (May 11, 2007)

Not yet.  My wife and I just bought our house, so I've been on a bit of a moratorium against buying game stuff.  But I'll see if I can hit the game shop shortly to at least look through it and see if it might be good.

Thanx for the reminder!


----------



## stonegod (May 11, 2007)

DEFCON 1 said:
			
		

> Not yet.  My wife and I just bought our house...



Congrats!

... but you should have written it into your loan...


----------



## drothgery (May 11, 2007)

DEFCON 1 said:
			
		

> Not yet.  My wife and I just bought our house, so I've been on a bit of a moratorium against buying game stuff.




Hmm... you just spent several hundred grand on a house. I can't think a $20 adventure is going to make a significant impact one way or another


----------



## DEFCON 1 (May 14, 2007)

drothgery said:
			
		

> Hmm... you just spent several hundred grand on a house. I can't think a $20 adventure is going to make a significant impact one way or another



I'll have you email my wife and you can tell that to her yourself.


----------



## drothgery (May 14, 2007)

DEFCON 1 said:
			
		

> I'll have you email my wife and you can tell that to her yourself.




Somehow I don't think 'this 30-year-old perpetual bachelor on the west coast that I play D&D with on the internet thinks you're being a bit silly here' is going to be an effective argument with her. Just guessing


----------



## DEFCON 1 (May 21, 2007)

Allrighty... I flipped through _Eyes of the Lich Queen_ at the local Barnes & Noble... liked a bunch of what I saw... and placed an order for it on Amazon.  So it should be arriving some time either late this week or early next week.

And as a result, I'm also up for restarting the campaign if any or all of you are interested in revving back up again.  I've seen that Brogarn's been off-board since the 10th so he might end up being a no-go (but there's still plenty of time for him to jump back in)... but it seems like the other three of you are still interested in continuing.  Am I right?  Please let me know either yea or nea.  

If it's a 'yea', here's what I'm thinking... the module starts at level 5.  Now since Velmont's already advanced Jango to 5 with the addition of the Acolyte of the Skin prestige class... we need to get others up to 5 as well.  So stonegod, drothgery, (and Brogarn if/when you come back)... go ahead and advance Ari and Khalia to 5th level however you wish.  If either of you want to gain a prestige class, let me know which one you are thinking and if I think it applies to where your character is right now, I'll let you go into it even if certain requirements haven't been met (and Brogarn, this applies to one of the Daggerspell Guardian prestige classes for you as well).

Now obviously we're going to need more than just the few of you (especially if Brogarn doesn't come back).  So while I get you guys all set up and advanced still on the _Warriors of the Coast_ thread, in a day or so I'm going to open an _Eyes of the Lich Queen_ recruitment thread.  As I gather new players and once you guys have leveled your characters, I'll re-start the _Warriors_ game thread and we'll start rping and moving you all in-game to the point where you get back together and we start up the module.

However, over in the EotLQ thread, I'll mention how it's a continuation of the WoTC game, and that we're looking for a couple new players to join the existing game.  As a result, we'll only take character ideas that come from where you guys currently are located.  So I'll only take people who have character concepts involving things like the Silver Flame crusade (clerics, paladins, mercenaries), are currently stationed with the Valenar elf that Skarghash is meeting (rogues, druids, mages, Daggerspell characters), or someone that might meet/work with Jango as he makes his way from Seawell up to the rest of the group (city Watchman, boat/sailor guy etc.)  This way we continue and maintain the storyline we've got going.

Once I've gotten the Warriors game thread to the point where it needs to be, and I've got the extra players we're going to need, I'll create an _Eyes of the Lich Queen_ rogue gallery and IC game thread, and all new posts will start from there.  The Warriors thread is so large that it's getting to be a bit unwieldy, so starting a new game thread for "Chapter 2" is probably a good idea.

So let me know if any/all of you are in on this, and we will start getting the ball rolling!  Thanx guys!


----------



## stonegod (May 21, 2007)

Yay, Ari!

I'm cool with it. I'll think about Ari later this week.


----------



## drothgery (May 21, 2007)

DEFCON 1 said:
			
		

> And as a result, I'm also up for restarting the campaign if any or all of you are interested in revving back up again.  I've seen that Brogarn's been off-board since the 10th so he might end up being a no-go (but there's still plenty of time for him to jump back in)... but it seems like the other three of you are still interested in continuing.  Am I right?  Please let me know either yea or nea.




Khalia's probably my favorite of all the PBP characters I've ever run, so I'm thinking definitely yea.



			
				DEFCON 1 said:
			
		

> If it's a 'yea', here's what I'm thinking... the module starts at level 5.  Now since Velmont's already advanced Jango to 5 with the addition of the Acolyte of the Skin prestige class... we need to get others up to 5 as well.  So stonegod, drothgery, (and Brogarn if/when you come back)... go ahead and advance Ari and Khalia to 5th level however you wish.




She'll just be taking Archivist 5; I can't think of a good PrC for her right now. With an active PC set of Hexblade, Sorcerer/Acolyte of the Skin, and Archivist, there's a lot of ways to fill out the party and no obvious gaping hole (there's no 100% pure tank, healer, or skill guy, but the roles are sort-of covered; Khalia would like to see a paladin or melee cleric of the Flame).


----------



## stonegod (May 21, 2007)

drothgery said:
			
		

> Khalia would like to see a paladin or melee cleric of the Flame).



Of course she would; best way to make Ari feel at home.


----------



## Velmont (May 22, 2007)

drothgery said:
			
		

> Khalia would like to see a paladin or melee cleric of the Flame).




Great! Exactly what Jango need. He'll be happy to see people ready to kill him as soon as they learn his secret.


----------



## drothgery (May 22, 2007)

Velmont said:
			
		

> Great! Exactly what Jango need. He'll be happy to see people ready to kill him as soon as they learn his secret.




Oh, they'd hold off for a little bit on the word of a cute temple Archivist  And if Khalia, who believes in mercy and redemption, is convinced there's no hope for him... well, she could use the help.


----------



## Velmont (May 22, 2007)

DEFCON 1 said:
			
		

> If it's a 'yea', here's what I'm thinking... the module starts at level 5.  Now since Velmont's already advanced Jango to 5 with the addition of the Acolyte of the Skin prestige class... we need to get others up to 5 as well.  So stonegod, drothgery, (and Brogarn if/when you come back)... go ahead and advance Ari and Khalia to 5th level however you wish.  If either of you want to gain a prestige class, let me know which one you are thinking and if I think it applies to where your character is right now, I'll let you go into it even if certain requirements haven't been met (and Brogarn, this applies to one of the Daggerspell Guardian prestige classes for you as well).




You lucky guys... I couldn't choose my PrC 

I'm eager to continue that game...


----------



## stonegod (May 22, 2007)

I'm thinking the Child of Khyber makes thematic sense for Ari, as his views his mark as the source of his hexblade powers and fits with the 'walk-the-fine-line-to-use-dark-powers-against-dark-powers' theme. I see it as a partial mirror of Jango: Ari wants to control his mark to serve him, whereas Jango seems to be letting (willingly or not) himself serve is mark. And as _Eye_ will have some thematic ties to dragonmarks (true ones, though), I think continuing his mark development is the way to go.

Thoughts?


----------



## stonegod (May 22, 2007)

Just an observation: New folks over here will be starting with appropriate wealth for 5th level PCs. I'm not sure where we are at and I don't know if that is going to be a problem but I thought I'd mention it.


----------



## Velmont (May 22, 2007)

The Child of Khyber PrC is nice. If it would increase spell casting, I would  probably have taken it if I hadn't force to take Acolyte of the Skin...


----------



## drothgery (May 22, 2007)

stonegod said:
			
		

> Just an observation: New folks over here will be starting with appropriate wealth for 5th level PCs. I'm not sure where we are at and I don't know if that is going to be a problem but I thought I'd mention it.




Unless DEFCON1 says otherwise, I'm just going to add up Khalia's gear, compare it to 5th level standard, and make up the difference if she's behind that (and I think she is), possibly replacing some consumables (scrolls, mostly).


----------



## Velmont (May 22, 2007)

drothgery said:
			
		

> Unless DEFCON1 says otherwise, I'm just going to add up Khalia's gear, compare it to 5th level standard, and make up the difference if she's behind that (and I think she is), possibly replacing some consumables (scrolls, mostly).




I would rather have our possession being modified in play rather than out of game. It might be as simple as your organization supply you for what is coming, but I think we will continue from where we was.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (May 22, 2007)

stonegod: Child of Khyber prestige class is a-okay with me.  You've probably already thought of this already, but since I don't believe the Lesser and Greater Aberrant Dragonmarks are spelled out specifically which one follows which one in the line... I would prefer it if your choice of Lesser Dragonmark continued thematically with what you already have (_Chill Touch_ as Least DM, and hexes/curses from your class).  I dunno if there's a cold or curse/hex-based Lesser ability or not, but something along those lines I think would be a nice natural progression (like Jango's _Produce Fire_ / _Scorching Ray_ build).

drothgery: I actually don't know what financial level you all are at, but I know that at the very least Ari is probably way over standard 5th level finances (because of the additional cash he's earned through Tharashk and Deneith bounties/jobs).  However, if by some chance Khalia and Jango are less than standard 5th level, then you guys absolutely will get more.  In fact, I would say that you both should be at 1000gp OVER standard 5th level money... so add up what you got and if you are under that, give yourselves enough to get to 1000gp over 5th.  You guys should start with more than the new players.  Of course, if you are all over that mark already... then you're fine and you don't need to give any money back.  

Velmont: I believe I mentioned it when I first let you know about the results of your little talk with the daelkyr... but if I didn't, let me mention it now.  Your 5th level was the first level of Acolyte of the Skin, but you aren't forced to take nothing but AotS class levels from now on... you can still intersperse sorcerer levels in there if you want.  Of course, since the 2nd level of AotS gives you another level of your spellcasting _plus_ Fire Resistance 10 for free, you may want to stick with it at least for that one since you'll be playing with fire quite a bit.    However, just so you know... the more levels of AotS you have, the more you and the fiend meld together and thus the more control you'll have over it.  You'll be less often "influenced" into doing some thing you may not prefer.

Of course, the more you meld, the more obvious the skin becomes... so it's a double-edged sword.  And if you ever wanted to try and _get rid_ of the skin... the less you were melded together, the easier it would be.  Of course, that would involve a long and probably painful roleplay quest for that to happen (at least as long as your quest to get back to the temple and getting the skin in the first place).  But as is always the case... it's entirely up to you.


----------



## Velmont (May 22, 2007)

Oh! I thought I had to stick with AotS... In that case, I'll go in case to case at each level. I'll probably take more level if I feel Jango doesn't resist much the Daelkyr. So, all will depend on how you will play the Daelkyr. If he is too oppose to Jango, Jango will not follow him and take level as Sorcerer. If he is more friendly, I'll take the level in AotS.

By the way, I don't have yet the Lesser Abberant Dragon Mark feat, that will be my 6th level feat. I'm not sure I'll take the Scorching Ray spell, as I already have it as a Sorcerer, but I was thinking to keep the Fire theme as much as possible.

Finally, what is the wealth of 5th level character? I have 6769 gp worth of equipement and gold, but mainly gathered into more than 4000gp and a wand of magic missile that worth 1800


----------



## stonegod (May 22, 2007)

DEFCON 1 said:
			
		

> stonegod: Child of Khyber prestige class is a-okay with me.  You've probably already thought of this already, but since I don't believe the Lesser and Greater Aberrant Dragonmarks are spelled out specifically which one follows which one in the line... I would prefer it if your choice of Lesser Dragonmark continued thematically with what you already have (_Chill Touch_ as Least DM, and hexes/curses from your class).  I dunno if there's a cold or curse/hex-based Lesser ability or not, but something along those lines I think would be a nice natural progression (like Jango's _Produce Fire_ / _Scorching Ray_ build).



I have been thinking about it, and focusing on touch-based necromantic effects seems to be the way to go. I'm currently thinking _bestow curse_ as lesser and _slay living_ as greater though I'm not 100% set on the latter.


----------



## Velmont (May 22, 2007)

DEFCON 1 said:
			
		

> I don't believe the Lesser and Greater Aberrant Dragonmarks are spelled out specifically which one follows which one in the line... I would prefer it if your choice of Lesser Dragonmark continued thematically with what you already have (_Chill Touch_ as Least DM, and hexes/curses from your class).  I dunno if there's a cold or curse/hex-based Lesser ability or not, but something along those lines I think would be a nice natural progression (like Jango's _Produce Fire_ / _Scorching Ray_ build).




It is told somewhere in teh dragonmarked book that you don't need to follow a theme. But I must tell I find it interesting concept to have it with a theme.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (May 22, 2007)

Velmont said:
			
		

> By the way, I don't have yet the Lesser Abberant Dragon Mark feat, that will be my 6th level feat.



Whoops!  I was thinking for some reason that was the free Aberrant dragonmark feat I had given you when you fell unconscious above the tunnel to the temple.  Now I remember it was the feat that allows you to make your mark disappear.  So yeah... come time to choose Lesser Aberrant... _Scorching Ray_ wouldn't make much sense.    But since you might have fire resistance 10 at that point... more fire probably would suit you well.  I always found there was nothing cooler than being a mage immune to fire and then dropping a fireball on myself when surrounded by enemies.  LOL.

stonegod... any of those ideas would be cool.  With your curse abilities already from the hexblade class, binding them all together thematically is really awesome.  I love it!  I almost see your hexer skills as an extension of Khyber's influence, so it works well.  When Jango comes back with his new... things... I almost see the elf becoming more kin than probably Ari originally thought.  He'll be growing up very quickly most likely.


----------



## stonegod (May 23, 2007)

So, here's what Ari would look like at 5th level. He gains 7 hp, 5 skill points (1 in Intimidate, 2 in Gather Info and Survival both), his Lesser Aberrant dragonmark, and a +2 to all saves.

[sblock=Ari Osten, Monster Hunter]*Ari Osten* CR 5 (15000 xp)
Male human (Aundair) hexblade 4/child of Khyber 1; *AP* 7
LN Medium humanoid
*Init* -1; *Senses* Listen +0, Spot +0
*Languages* Common

*AC* 17, touch 10, flat-footed 16; +6 armor, +1 natural, +1 deflection, -1 Dex
*hp* 42 (5 HD)
*Fort* +6, *Ref* +3, *Will* +7; arcane resistance +3, mettle

*Spd* 30 ft.
*Melee* _+1 longsword_ two-handed +8 (1d8+5/19-20) or
*Melee* cold-iron morningstar two-handed +7 (1d8+4) or 
*Melee* mwk cold-iron spiked armor +8 (1d6+3) or 
*Melee* _+1 longsword_ two-handed +4 (1d8+5/19-20) and mwk cold-iron spiked armor +0 (1d6+3) or
*Melee* cold-iron morningstar two-handed +3 (1d8+4) and mwk cold-iron spiked armor +0 (1d6+3) or
*Melee* alchemical silver dagger +7 (1d4+2/19-20) or
*Melee* sap +7 (1d6+3 nonlethal) or
*Ranged* 2 javelins +3 (1d6+3)
*Base* Atk +4; *Grp* +7
*Atk Options* Hexblade's curse 1/day, Aberrant Vigor
*Possessions* 2 _potions of cure light wounds_ (potion bracer), _potion of expeditious retreat_ (potion bracer), 2 _silversheens_
*Hexblade Spells Known* (CL 2):

1st (1/day): _karmic aura_ (DC 14), _phantom threat_ (DC 14)
*Spell-like Abilities*:

1/day: _bestow curse_ (CL 5, DC 17)
4/day: _chill touch_ (CL 5, DC 14)

*Abilities* Str 16, Dex 8, Con 14, Int 10, Wis 10, Cha 16
*SQ* aberrant affinity, arcane resistance +3, dark companion, mettle
*Feats* Aberrant Dragonmark (_chill touch_), Aberrant Dragonmark Gift, Aberrant Vigor, Lesser Aberrant Dragonmark (_bestow curse_), Skill Focus: Survival, Track
*Skills* Concentration +2, Gather Information +8.5, Intimidate +11, Survival +8.5
*Possessions* combat possessions plus _+1 longsword_, cold-iron morningstar, alchemical silver dagger, 2 _+1 javelins_, _+2 chain shirt_ with mwk cold-iron armor spikes, _ring of protection +1_, _amulet of natural armor +1_, backpack with waterskin, one day's trail ration, bedroll, sack, flint and steel, manacles with good lock, potion bracers, silk rope (50'), 3 sunrods, 3 torches, _vest of resistance +1_; identification papers, traveling papers; 146.3 gp

*Aberrant Affinity (Ex):* Ari adds +1 to all Charisma-related checks dealing with aberrations or people who possess aberrant dragonmarks.
*Aberrant Vigor (Su):* As an immediate action, Ari can sacrifice one of his uses of his _chill-touch_ spell-like ability to gain 4 temporary hit points that last and hour.
*Arcane Resistance (Ex):* Ari adds +3 to any save vs. spells or spell-like abilities.
*Dark Companion (Su):* Ari can create an illusionary companion resembling a panther spun from darkness. The panther acts on Ari's initiative as an extension of Ari's will and has a speed equal to Ari's (including all movement modes). If the dark companion is adjacent to a creature (and no other creature occupies the companion's square), the target creature takes a -2 penalty to AC and saves. As the dark companion has no substance, it cannot attack, flank a creature, or block movement through its square. The dark companion is immune to any damage, though it can be dispelled; if dispelled, it returns in 24 hours. It is treated as 1st level spell for dispelling purposes. If the dark companion moves more than 120 ft. from Ari, it reappears next to Ari.
*Hexblade's curse (Su):* Once per day, as a free action, Ari can unleash a curse upon a visible foe within 60'. The target takes a -2 penalty on attacks, saves, ability checks, skill checks, and weapon damage for 1 hour thereafter if they fail a DC 15 Will save.
*Lesser Aberrant Dragonmark (Sp)* When using his lesser aberrant dragonmark, Ari must make a DC 10 Fortitude save or be dazed one round.
*Mettle (Ex):* If Ari makes a successful Fortitude or Will save vs. an attack that would have reduced effect on a successful save, he instead completely negates the effect.

*Non-SRD Spells*

_Karmic Aura_ (_Complete Mage_) hexblade 1; Casting: 1 swift; Materials: V; Duration: 1 round/level; Range: 20' emanation; Save: Will save negates; SR: Yes. Targets that damage Ari within the range must make a save or be fatigued for 3 rounds. Multiple failed saves do not stack, but a successful save does not prevent the spell working on subsequent rounds.
_Phantom Threat_ (_Complete Warrior_) hexblade 1; Casting: 1 standard; Materials: V, S; Duration: 1 round/level; Target: 1 creature; Range: Close; Save: Will negates; SR: Yes. Target is considered flanked.[/sblock]


----------



## Velmont (May 23, 2007)

Jango have a wealth of 6769 gp. The starting wealth of a 5th level is 9000 gp. That is a 2231 gp less than teh starting wealth. You want us to be at least 1000 over the starting wealth, that makes 3231 gp.

I do I proceed with that. Do I simply add teh gold? Add items? Or all will be done IC.

I had told earlier in this thread a wish list:

Empowered Spellshard [Scroching Ray] (3000 gp; Magic of Eberron)
Vest of Resistance +1 (1000 gp; Complete Arcane)

I would add:

Cloak of Charisma +2 (4000 gp; SRD)

Also, on a purely roleplay side and might be more inteerested by the Daelkyr than by Jango itself...

Any item that prevent alignement or thought detection
Any item that increase bluff

So, if you want to give me those 3231 gp in game by wathever mean you like and I use my 4000 gp I have to buys things in the next city I go, it could be fine.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (May 23, 2007)

stonegod, Ari looks good!

Velmont... I'm not going to bother roleplaying out the purchasing of equipment at this point, because we did a lot of that previously.  We'll just assume that you had the cash available (3300gp rounded off) and will buy a couple extra things before you hire the boat to take you north.  Just let me know what the items are you are picking up.  Thanx!

drothgery, same thing.  Whatever cash you need to reach 10,000gp total worth we'll just assume has always been in your pocket.  And as we already rp'd your purchasing bits, we'll assume you bought the rest of whatever was left that you wanted.


----------



## drothgery (May 23, 2007)

DEFCON 1 said:
			
		

> drothgery, same thing.  Whatever cash you need to reach 10,000gp total worth we'll just assume has always been in your pocket.  And as we already rp'd your purchasing bits, we'll assume you bought the rest of whatever was left that you wanted.




I'll look at this tonight; odds are I'll be reshufling things to get a headband of intellect +2 if I can manage it (though, being Khalia, it'll be personalized a bit, probably looking more like a circlet or a diadem -- i.e. same slot, functionally identical to a headband, just a bit more elegant).


----------



## DEFCON 1 (May 23, 2007)

drothgery said:
			
		

> I'll look at this tonight; odds are I'll be reshufling things to get a headband of intellect +2 if I can manage it (though, being Khalia, it'll be personalized a bit, probably looking more like a circlet or a diadem -- i.e. same slot, functionally identical to a headband, just a bit more elegant).



Really?  You mean you don't want Khalia to wear a Headband of Intellect, Leotard of Charming, and Legwarmers Of Speed?  How do you expect her to get Fame?  Don't you want her to live forever?


----------



## drothgery (May 23, 2007)

DEFCON 1 said:
			
		

> Really?  You mean you don't want Khalia to wear a Headband of Intellect, Leotard of Charming, and Legwarmers Of Speed?  How do you expect her to get Fame?  Don't you want her to live forever?




Not even on Khalia's d20 Modern 1980s couterpart .


----------



## drothgery (May 24, 2007)

Hey, how should I do accounting for scrolls scribed into Khalia's prayerbook? She'd find someone to work with to scribe the scroll herself, which cuts the cost in half (unless the caster wants to be paid), but then they need to be copied into her prayerbook at 100gp per page -- and they're not useful as scrolls anymore.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (May 24, 2007)

drothgery said:
			
		

> Hey, how should I do accounting for scrolls scribed into Khalia's prayerbook? She'd find someone to work with to scribe the scroll herself, which cuts the cost in half (unless the caster wants to be paid), but then they need to be copied into her prayerbook at 100gp per page -- and they're not useful as scrolls anymore.




To make accounting easier, let's just say you pay full price for what the scroll normally costs, and we assume it was written directly into your prayerbook (skipping the scroll step).  It's cheaper and easier than figuring out the "half-price for scroll, 100gp per page into prayerbook" calculations.  Work for you?


----------



## DEFCON 1 (May 24, 2007)

drothgery said:
			
		

> Not even on Khalia's d20 Modern 1980s couterpart .




That movie would have been titled "Flame".


----------



## drothgery (May 24, 2007)

DEFCON 1 said:
			
		

> To make accounting easier, let's just say you pay full price for what the scroll normally costs, and we assume it was written directly into your prayerbook (skipping the scroll step).  It's cheaper and easier than figuring out the "half-price for scroll, 100gp per page into prayerbook" calculations.  Work for you?




Yup.


----------



## Velmont (May 25, 2007)

Here my shopping list:

Khyber's Empowered Spellshard [Scorching Ray]	 3000 gp.
Bracer of Health +2			 4000 gp.

Nothing more finally. Simply these two items.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (May 25, 2007)

By the way... just so you guys know, when it comes time to make decisions on new folks to bring in, I'm probably going to go wide and move the group back up to 6-8 players.  My assumption being (and this was borne out quickly during the original game) that 2 people will stop posting within two weeks, one will last a month and a half, and we'll end up with probably only one solid player who sticks around.  So the final group will be back to about 4 players (you three and someone new) soon enough.  

So when things start back up and it seems a bit overwhelming with the number of posts from everybody... fully expect that to end pretty quickly and the game to devolve back to a manageable level.

Oh, and finally... starting next week I'll probably start doing a few more IC posts on the _WoTC_ thread for you guys, getting you moved up to the point where the others will make their appearance and the _EotLQ_ will begin.  These posts will include probably quite a bit of exposition on my part because I need to execute a rather deft transition from where the game had been going to where it's now going to be.  There will definitely be parts where you can rp in them, but if things seem to "skip ahead" rather oddly... it's cause I'm trying to do the transitions.

Finally... once I've finished recruiting on the _EotLQ_ thread, I'll be creating a rogue's gallery thread as well and ask you guys to repost your characters into that one as well if you wouldn't mind.  One thing I hate is scanning a thread of character sheets and having to skip over dead characters because I can't delete them out of the thread.  So a new thread serves that purpose.  Thanx guys!  Enjoy the long weekend!


----------



## drothgery (May 26, 2007)

*Khalia revised*

I should have this done a few days ago; sorry about that.


```
[b]Character Name:[/b] Khalia ir'Indari 
[b]Character Race:[/b] Human 
[b]Character Classes:[/b] Archivist 5
[b]Deity:[/b] The Silver Flame
[b]Alignment:[/b] Lawful Good


[b]Age:[/b] 19 
[b]Gender:[/b] F 
[b]Height:[/b] 5' 10" 
[b]Weight:[/b] 125 lbs. 
[b]Eyes:[/b] Blue 
[b]Hair:[/b] Dark Brown
[b]Skin:[/b] Fair

[b]Character Level:[/b] 5
[b]XP:[/b] 10,000

[b]Known Languages:[/b] 
	Common, Draconic, Daelkyr, Infernal
------------------------------------------------------- 

[b]Strength:[/b]	 8 +0 ( 0 pts)
[b]Dexterity:[/b]	14 +2 ( 6 pts)
[b]Constitution:[/b]	10 +0 ( 2 pts)
[b]Intelligence:[/b]	19 +4 (10 pts +1@L4 +2 headband)
[b]Wisdom:[/b]		14 +2 ( 6 pts) 
[b]Charisma:[/b]	12 +1 ( 4 pts)

------------------------------------------------------- 

[b]Hit Dice:[/b] 5d6 
[b]Hit Points:[/b] 22

------------------------------------------------------- 

[b]Save vs. Fortitude:[/b]	 +4 [+4 (Archivist 4) + 0 (Con)] 
[b]Save vs. Reflex:[/b]	 +3 [+1 (Archivist 4) + 2 (Dex)] 
[b]Save vs. Will:[/b]		 +6 [+4 (Archivist 4) + 2 (Wis)] 

[b]Special Save Notes:[/b] 
Still Mind -- +2 vs. enchantment spells/effects
------------------------------------------------------- 

[b]Initiative Modifier:[/b] +2 
[b]Base Attack Bonus:[/b] +2 [+2 (Archivist 4)] 
    
[b]Melee Attack Bonus:[/b] +1 [BASE (2) + STR MOD (-1)] 
[b]Ranged Attack Bonus:[/b] +4 [BASE (2) + DEX MOD (2)] 

------------------------------------------------------- 

[b]AC:[/b] 16 [ BASE (10) + Armor (4) + DEX (2)] 
[b]Flatfooted AC:[/b] 14
[b]Touch AC:[/b] 12

[b]Notes:[/b] 
----------------------------- 

[b]Armor Worn:[/b] Mithral Shirt
[b]Armor Check Penalty: [/b] 0
[b]Maximum DEX bonus: [/b] +6 
[b]Armor Type:[/b] Light 

[b]Notes:[/b] 

-------------------------------------------------------
[b]Weapons:[/b] 
MW Lt Xbow
ATK +5, DMG d8, CRIT 19/x2, RANGE INC 80 ft
w/ magic arrows ATK +6

Dagger
ATK +2, DMG d4-1, CRIT 19/x2
Dagger (thrown)
ATK +4, DMG d4-1, CRIT 19/x2, RANGE INC 10 ft


------------------------------------------------------- 

[b]Feats[/b] 
Scribe Scroll (Bonus, Archivist 1)
Investigator (1st level feat)
Spontaneous Healer (human bonus feat, Complete Divine)
Draconic Archivist (3rd level feat)

Master of Knowledge 
     (campaign bonus feat 1; Heroes of Horror;
      +1 to all Knowledge skills)
Research (campaign bonus feat 2, Eberron Campaign Setting)

------------------------------------------------------- 

[b]Skills:[/b] 

Name/Total Mod (Ability) ** # Ranks taken 
				ranks	ability	misc	total
Concentration			2	0	0	2
Decipher Script			8	3	2	13
Gather Information		3	2	2	7
Knowledge (Arcana)		8	3	1	12
Knowledge (Dungeoneering)	8	3	1	12
Knowledge (History)		2	3	1	6
Knowledge (Reglion)		8	3	3	14
Knowledge (The Planes)		8	3	1	12
Spellcraft			8	3	2	13
Search				8	3	2	13

Spot				0	2	0	2
Listen				0	2	0	2

* Armor Check: 0 
[CC] Cross Class Skill 
------------------------------------------------------- 

[b]Special Abilities[/b] 
Dark Knowledge 4/day (lasts 1 min, 60' range, one type of creature)
- tactics (+1 bonus/attacks @ DC 15, +2 @ DC 25, +3 @ DC 35)
- puissance (+1 saves @ DC 15, +2 @ DC 25, +3 @ DC 35)
Lore Mastery (+2 to certain skills)
- L2, Decipher Script
- L2, Knowledge (religion)
------------------------------------------------------- 

[b]Spells[/b] 
Spells per day
Level 0 - 4
Level 1 - 5
Level 2 - 4
Level 3 - 2

Spells Known

Level 0
Create Water
Cure Minor Wounds*
Detect Magic*
Detect Poison
Guidance
Inflict Minor Wounds
Light*
Mending
Purify Food & Drink
Read Magic*
Resistance
Virtue

Level 1
-Bless*
-Bless Water
-Comprehend Languages
-Cure Light Wounds*
-Detect Evil
-Magic Weapon (L2)
-Nimbus of Light* (L2, CDiv)
-Protection from Evil*

Level 2
-Find Traps* (L3)
-Lesser Restoration* (L3)
-consecrate (L4)
-silence (L4)
-Cure Moderate Wounds
-Hold Person
-Resist Energy
-Remove Paralysis

Level 3
-Cure Serious Wounds (L5)
-Dispel Magic (L5)
-Know Vulnerabilities (Spell Compendium P. 129)
-Searing Light


* Usually prepared (if combat is not expected, she
  prepares Comprehend Languages rather than Bless)
------------------------------------------------------- 

[b]Equipment & Gear:[/b]

item		cost	weight
[carried]
Leather Armor	10	15	
Dagger		2	1	
MW Light Crossbow
                335	4	
- Bolts (40)	4	4	
			
Signet ring	N/A		
Spell component pouch
		5	2	
Prayerbook	15	3	
Scholar's outfit	
		N/A	N/A	
Wooden Holy Symbol	
		1

[on horse while traveling]			
horse, light	75		
riding saddle	10	15
saddlebags	4	8
Bedroll		0.1	5
flint & steel	1		
Ink		8		
Inkpen		0.1		
parchment (5 sheets)
		1		
rations, 2 days trail
		1	2
Rope, 50', hemp	1	10
Torch (10)	0.1	10
Tent		10	20
Waterskin	1	4
Scholar's outfit (spare)
		N/A	6
Noble's outfit
		N/A	6
Jewelry (100gp worth, non-sellable)

155	initial equipment less crossbow
2500	bag of holding
600	wand of CLW, 40 charges
150	scroll of cure Moderate Wounds (scribed into prayerbook)
150	scroll of Hold Person (scribed into prayerbook)
150	scroll of Resist Energy (scribed into prayerbook)
150	scroll of Remove Paralysis (scribed into prayerbook)
375	scroll of Searing Light (scribed into prayerbook)
1100	mithral shirt
4000	circlet (headband) of intellect +2
335	MW light crossbow

[b]EQUIPMENT WEIGHT:[/b] 5 
[b]ARMOR WEIGHT:[/b] 15 
[b]WEAPON WEIGHT:[/b] 6 
[b]TOTAL WEIGHT:[/b] 26 

[b]Carrying Capacity[/b] 8 STR 
  [b]Light:[/b] 26 [b]Medium:[/b] 53 [b]Heavy:[/b] 80
Khalia keeps most of her gear in her bag of holding
------------------------------------------------------- 

[b]Treasure:[/b]
remaining gold: 335 gp

------------------------------------------------------- 

[b]Base Speed (Actual Movement):[/b] 30 ft
```

*Appearance* 

[sblock]
Tall, thin (food rarely holds her attention), and dark-haired, Khalia tends to simple and practical, yet elegant and well-made clothing (at least, when in cities or anywhere she's not expecting danger; in the field, she worries less about elegance). What she wears around town in Seawell is the equivalent of most people's festival-day best, and Khalia doesn't have the heart to tell people that she has far better stashed away in case she needs it (including a dress and accompanying jewelry that would be approriate for any royal court, or to see the Keeper of the Flame herself).

In the field, her dresses give way to slacks and blouses, and often a suit of leather armor. The custom work that's common to nearly all of her clothes and equipment still shows; the nearly perfect fit, and the subtle hints of the signs of the Silver Flame and of House ir'Indari made that obvious. She has taken to wearing a silver circlet on most occasions, even in the field.

OOC: She looks quite a bit like Amy Acker ('Fred' from Angel), actually.
[/sblock]

*Personality*

[sblock]
Relentlessly inquisitive, deeply loyal to her father, Thrane, and the church, and more than a little ambitious, Khalia is never one to pass an opportunity to chase down a mystery. Despite the airs she gives off -- highborn, devoted to the Church of the Silver Flame, and academian -- most people who take the time to get to know her end up liking her, or at least respecting her. It is true, though, that most who try to get to know her based solely on her appearance (she can be quite attractive when she puts even a little effort into it) end up regretting the decision.
[/sblock]

*Background* 

[sblock]
Khalia ir'Indari is the only child of the Lord Reverened Alistair ir'Indari, a bishop (mechanically an aristocrat/archivist) from an old noble family in northern Thrane. As her father's apprentice, he asked her to investigate a set of ruins near Seawall, which held some ancient magical treasure, if Lord Alistair's information was correct.

And Khalia is sure there's _something_ there, at any rate. She knew she would find the remains of a temple not ten miles from the town. She didn't expect extensive draconic iconography, or clear signs that parts of the temple had long since been looted. Someone like Garrick or his lizardfolk friend -- that, she did expect. For amatuers, they possed certain skills she did not, and she's hired them more than once to help her investigations -- though she has always watched them very closely. Their like weren't far from most ruins on Eberron; real scholars weren't all that common, and there was always someone who guessed that ancient ruins meant treasue and therefore wealth.

What she certainly didn't expect to find were intact magical seals well beyond her power to break, or even divine much about. She has sent for some scrolls and other equipment from her father to help her complete her investigations, but the ship they were to arrive on is among the missing, leaving her more than a little vexed.

Khalia still rents a room at the Green Lilac, though it's been nearly a year since she first arrived. She attends services at the local shrine to the Silver Flame, though anyone who engages her in conversation will learn that she thinks the local priestess has fallen in too closely with the puritan Elder Nevillom of Wyrmwatch, who she, quoting her father, says is "a good man in his way if things get tough, but not one to consult on questions of theology". Moreover, she's getting very frustrated with Mother Kylin Tharavar; Khalia has to keep reminding the preistess that she is not under her authority (she's gone so far as to get a notarized letter from her father making that clear, and has contemplated schemes to get Kylin sent away for a few months -- or years), and trying to convince the woman that every pronouncement of the Voice of the Flame was not meant to be taken literally seemed to be an exercise in futility.

Anyone local who shows interest in or knowledge of the supernatural or ancient history has been a victim of Khalia's inquisitions; she is leaving no stone unturned in her research, and that includes the people of Seawell. Indeed, she would be talking to lizardfolk shamans if she could meet them, and has hired guides to take her to them before.

Her closest friend among the locals has been Zan, the changeling wizard who maintains a suprisingly extensive library in town. She knows some in the Church aren't any more friendly with changelings than they are with shifters -- some have spoken openly of inquisition against dopplegangers along lines of the one against lycanthopes, and changelings would surely be caught up in such an effort -- but she's seen no sign of anything dangerous in him. Moreover, he's one of the few trained academics in the town, and so one of the few she's truly comfortable around.

DM note:
[sblock]
In _Shards of the Silver Flame_, Lord Reverened Alistair ir'Indari (Archivist 7/Aristocrat 2) was a very high-level member of the Argentum (see the Thrane section of _Five Nations_), as one of its foremost experts on divine artifacts. He had a fair number of adventurers working for him (most notably the PCs of the game, and his daughter Khalia), and extensive other contacts.

Khalia only became aware of her father's association with the Argentum (and confirmed that the Argentum really existed) as a result of the events that game, which haven't happened yet, so in this game she has no such knowledge.
[/sblock]
[/sblock]

*Khalia on the other PCs*

[sblock]
_Ari Osten, Human Hexblade_

Khalia's had little contact with Ari, prefering Jina's company if she needs an extra sword and trusting in her own magical skills. She believes hunting down monsters is a worthy cause, but it should be done for the Flame, not for money.

_Jina Silversun, Elf Swashbuckler_

Khalia met Jina and her twin brother shortly after arriving in Seawell, and has seen a lot of them since, mostly because she has been living in their mother's inn. Jina reminds her of a friend of her father's -- a human swashbuckler, though she learned the thinblade from an elven master -- though Hariel didn't have a twin brother.

Khalia has become quite friendly with the twins, especially Jina, for all their disparate personalties; when Khalia's looking for "one of the girls" to spend time with, in Seawell, it has been Jina.

_Jango Silversun, Elf Sorcerer_

Though Khalia had been closer to his sister, she still considered the innkeeper's son a friend, and one of the few magically adept people in the village. She's talked shop with him a few times, though Zan's wizardry seems more logical to her than Jango's sorcery.

_Zan, Changeling Wizard _ 

Zan is probably Khalia's best friend among the denizens of Seawell, as one of the few whose interests coincide largely with hers. She's been through almost every volume of his library, and discussed half of its contents with him. And she hoped his undertanding of the divine had improved as much by association with her as her own understanding of the arcane had improved by association with him. That she might have any feelings for him beyond friendship was completely unreasonable -- he wasn't human, wasn't a member of the Church, and wasn't a citizen of Thrane, and she was the daughter of a nobleborn theocrat and a temple archivist in her own right.

_Nelson Luttin, Human Bard_

Khalia has, much to her dismay, picked Nelson out of the hordes of Luttins, most of who (including Nelson) seem to be the types of people she prefers to avoid. Even Father Martin Luttin, who runs a local shrine he calls the "Traveler's Church", isn't the most savory character; while they're friendly enough, from what she understands the sacremental wine flows freely there, Father Martin always strongly encourages giving generorously to the church (and thus managed a standard of living well beyond what a local friar in a small village without any support from higher ups could reasonably expect), and they do worship the least offensive of the Dark Six, as if there were really any degrees there.

As for Nelson himself ... the young man knew things about the town that few others did, but he was a singularly infuriating figure... he was smart, charming -- she could see what these peasant girls saw in him, though she fancied she also saw the flaws they were willing to overlook -- and talented ... and he seemed destined to waste the Flame's gifts on a life of petty crime.

_Skarg, half-orc rogue_

Much to the surprise of a lot of people, Khalia has developed a friendship with the watchman, whose scouting duties often crossed the paths of her digs.

[/sblock]

*Combat and Tactics*

[sblock]
Khalia tries to avoid getting into melee, if at all possible. She opens a fight by using her Dark Knowledge abilities if possible (when fighting magical beasts, aberrations, undead, outsiders, and elementals), and then will cast support spells or use her crossbow.
[/sblock]

*NPC log*
Character's I've created for Khalia's background

[sblock]
Lord Reverened Alistair ir'Indari, LG human male Archivist 7/Aristocrat 2. Khalia's father, theocrat of a district in northern Thrane about halfway between Silvercliff Castle and Thaliost.

Mother Kylin Tharavar, LN human female Expert 2. Priestess of the Silver Flame in Seawall. A member of the Puritan sect, she takes all pronouncements of the Voice of the Flame as the literal truth, refuses to admit the Church is ever wrong, and otherwise gets on Khalia's nerves. Her shrine is one of the handful of formal places of worship in the town.
[/sblock]

*Resource log*

[sblock]
stuff from home 9/22/2006
- magic rod

pirate mundane treasure 9/21/2006
- 2 cases of 10 crossbow bolts
- a masterwork light crossbow
- two vials of alchemist's fire

pirate magic treasure 9/20/2006
- Wand of Cure Light Wounds (17 charges)
- Potion of Cure Light Wounds
- Potion of Jump

8/7/06 - Spent 12.5 gp, 1 XP to craft a scroll of CLW. Will adjust character sheet after treasure and XP is distributed.

treasue roundup from 11/9/06

masterwork light crossbow (335 gp)
crossbow bolts +1 flaming x30 (5010 gp)
wand of CLW x25 charges (375 gp)
potion of CLW x2 (100 gp)
potion of mage armor (50 gp)
bag of holding (2500 gp)
Gold: 1674gp
Total Value: (10044 gp)

5/22/07 - inter-adventure recap
- spare crossbow, magic crossbow bolts, alch fire,
 potions (CLW X3, jump, mage armor) sold 
- MW mithral shirt purchased
- scrolls purchased and scribed into prayerbook
 * Cure Moderate Wounds
 * Hold Person
 * Resist Energy
 * Remove Paralysis
 * Searing Light
- wands consolidated
- "headband" of intellect +2 purchased

[/sblock]


----------



## stonegod (Jun 5, 2007)

... and that's when everything went entirely wrong...

DUN, DUN, DUH!


----------



## stonegod (Jun 8, 2007)

DEFCON 1 said:
			
		

> And the next morning, Ari Osten was nowhere to be found.



Don't you hate it when that happens?


----------



## Velmont (Jun 8, 2007)

Better than:



			
				DEFCON1 said:
			
		

> "NNNNNAAAAAAARRRRRHHHHHHH!!!!"


----------



## stonegod (Jun 8, 2007)

Velmont said:
			
		

> Better than....



Just wait for it... soon we'll all have our "special" moments.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Jun 8, 2007)

As I said... these interludes are all to get us back together and prepped to start the next aspect of the adventure.  And believe me... you ain't seen NUTTIN yet!


----------



## stonegod (Jun 13, 2007)

And just in time to close the thread, Jango hits 1000 posts for WoTC!


----------



## Velmont (Jun 13, 2007)

stonegod said:
			
		

> And just in time to close the thread, Jango hits 1000 posts for WoTC!




Thank you everyone!    But this would have not be possible without some great player who was willing to pull that story foward even after many other have left, nor without a great master who has made things so interesting and who is opening the big door for me to do evil things  I must also tahanks my mother and father, my friends, my teacher, and the street cat that wander in teh alley behind my house. See you for the 1000th post of Eye of the Lich Queen.


----------



## stonegod (Jun 14, 2007)

Pssst... DEFCON. Ari's dragonmark is on his left hand (the _sinister_).


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Jun 14, 2007)

Right-o!  I'll go in and edit it.  Couldn't remember offhand (no pun intended) and I've been searching through the old posts so often for names, colors and such that I just didn't think to do it again for Ari's glove.


----------



## Brogarn (Jun 14, 2007)

Heya folks! I see you started back up again!  Unfortunately, I don't have time to commit to playing at the moment.   Good luck in Eberron and treat Skarg well. Not too well, mind you. Hate for him to develop a positive attitude. *shudder*


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Jun 15, 2007)

Hey Brogarn, good to hear from you!

Sorry you aren't able to rev back up (I would have loved to have you back with us)... but it's something we've all dealt with ourselves in the past.  I plan on keeping Skarg on the fringes as an NPC as needed... so at some point if you find your schedule clears, please don't hesitate to get back in touch and we'll see about getting the halfork back involved.  Thanx!


----------



## stonegod (Jun 15, 2007)

Maybe Jango can take him as a half-farspawn, half-fiendish Khyber tainted cohort?   

See you around Brogarn.


----------



## stonegod (Jun 15, 2007)

I gotta say.. this is like watching a brilliantly plotted train wreck. 

SMASH!


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Jun 18, 2007)

Had I known of and owned _EotLQ_ before any of this started... believe me, I never would have done / had to do this sort of massive clusterfudge to get where we're going.   Heh heh. 

Most of this is just the result of allowing and following the whims of the four characters after the conclusion of the daelkyr temple section.  I figured I'd be able to pull everyone together after they all went their seperate ways... and while that is ostensibly true... there's quite a number of "coincidences" that have had to occur for it to happen.  Not my prefered method of storytelling... but what can ya do, huh?


----------



## stonegod (Jun 18, 2007)

DEFCON 1 said:
			
		

> Had I known of and owned _EotLQ_ before any of this started... believe me, I never would have done / had to do this sort of massive clusterfudge to get where we're going.   Heh heh.



Don't get me wrong. I'm enjoying the transition. I feel like I'm in the audience of one of those movies where you go "No, don't open the door!" and they always do.


----------



## Velmont (Jun 18, 2007)

stonegod said:
			
		

> Don't get me wrong. I'm enjoying the transition. I feel like I'm in the audience of one of those movies where you go "No, don't open the door!" and they always do.




And Jango being the brainless girl who has already open the door once and don't learn from his mistake


----------

